# The Big & Dandy 6-APB Thread (Part 1)



## Xorkoth

Benzo-Fury is honestly one of the worst names for a drug like this I've ever heard of... both stupid and incredibly misleading.  I sure hope it doesn't stick...


----------



## stom10

Well if we want to best serve HR and nip this name before it becomes popular, bluelight should host a prominent thread stating how misleading and potentially dangerous this name is, and encourage vendors/users to all call it 4-D or 6-APDB instead.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, and along those lines, maybe 4-desoxy-MDA wouldn't be the best either, simply because then people would see the MDA part and think that it should probably be illegalized.  4D or 6-APDB are much more obscure.

The name benzo fury is clearly a vendor strategy for sales, by assigning it an eye-catching name that kids can see and think "whoa, sounds cool".  Lots of people, if they hear that a drug is called "6-APDB" or even "2C-I" immediately think "that sounds like some weird chemical, I'm not touching that".

Which is in my opinion a good thing anyway.  No need to advertise unresearched chemicals to the masses.  But clearly that's exactly what vendors want to do.


----------



## azzazza !?

the first two vendors that put up '?enzo %ury' about a week or so ago (and those are probably the ones that sent out the samples) have a picture that shows 6-APDB: 1-(2,3-dihydro-1-benzofuran-6-yl)propan-2-amine

the name they put on it however is the unsaturated version wich would be "6-APB" (1-(benzofuran-6-yl)propan-2-amine) which solipsis drew up in the closed ADD thread: http://i43.tinypic.com/zwj14i.png. we have trip report in trip reports under this (unsaturated) name.

the vendors are complete a mess about it. a newer offering says 6-apdb in their title, but 5-apdb in their listing. then theres the two naming the unsaturated 6-apb, but showing the saturated 6-apdb in the display image. who knows what other chimeras are out there. i wouldn't be very sure that the one or two experience reports we have as of yet are, in fact, 6-apdb.

(edit) and there seem to have popped up one or two new ones that put up 6-apdb: 1-(2,3-dihydro-1-benzofuran-6-yl)propan-2-amine correctly (but without a picture).
if anything, it shows the vendors are practically clueless. (or hiding it)


----------



## The Smoking Man

Delsyd said:


> LOL, all of a sudden the vendor magically changed the name from benzo fury to 6-APDB.
> 
> hmmm, i wonder what compelled him.
> 
> this is the image the vendor uses btw, not sure what the chemical its showing is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is the confusion.
> if it is 4d-mda or 3d-mda?


That looks like 4d. If the bottom oxygen was present and the top oxygen was removed on the methylenedioxy ring, it would be 3d.



jblz said:


> Here


Also, this trip report looks like it could be for the unsaturated compound (6-APB), going from the thread title. The unsaturated compound has the same number of hydrogen atoms as MDA, whereas 6-APDB has two more.


----------



## Black

coast said:


> Are we expecting a purple/black reaction with the marquis reagent? I still have some EZ test kit left.



probably not. we don't know what to expect yet. but it'd be great to have a reference to compare future shipments to. we all know how often rc suppliers ship the wrong material. i really hope for a unique colour reaction.


anyone care to guess what could be the metabolites of 4-D and what activity they may possess?
maybe 3-hydroxy-4-(2-hydroxyethyl)-amphetamine?


----------



## fastandbulbous

> 6-APDB is caught under this legislation due to the words "alkoxy...or... other univalent substituents" because the 3,4-dihydrofuran substituent is another name for 3,4 - ethyloxy which is an alkoxy.




Wrong. For the misuse of drugs act alkoxy is of the generic formula OC(n)H(2n+1). If it were as you said, then IAP would be illegal as it would be classed as an alkyl group (& it isn't - as above alkyl is defined as C(n)H(2n+1) eg ethyl C2H5. The trimethylene ring of IAP is of the formula C3H6, which ain't an alkyl


If you look at the definitions of derivatives of pethedine and fentanyl which are illegal, alkyl cannot be any hydrocarbon group as alkenyl is defined separately (meaning it's different in the eyes of the law)




> probably. a planar, aromatic ring has quite different properties to a non-planar and non-aromatic one.



The Nicols paper describes how the oxygen at the 3 position must be above/below the aromatic ring for the lone pairs to interact with all things dopaminergic, so the fully aromatic compound just isn't going to do it. Besides as an aromatic group. benzofuran tends to be hepatotoxic in most drugs I've seen developed with that group (not surprising as benzothiophenes tend to have the same fault & oxygen and sulphur are in the same column of the periodic table)


----------



## vecktor

the story is that the dihydrobenzofuran-6-yl aminopropane (oxygen meta to side chain)is an interesting substance, It is associated with spectacular nausea and usually full on throwing up in a significant number of users during come up. the euphoria and other effects are almost worth the terrible come up.
the dihydrobenzofuran-5-yl aminopropane (oxygen para to sidechain) is not associated with nausea though it isn't nearly as good euphoria wise and the stimulant effects are rather weak, but it is good for a mellow relaxed feeling.


----------



## MrYuck

> If 200 mgs is gonna prove lethal it would be better to know that before it's widely released. You know within a week of it hitting market there will be dozens if not hundreds of people who take at least that much.



As useful as that information would be, it isn't worth CartoonPHYSIC's life. Right now, the two 90 mg test, both described as "strong" do not constitute a dose/response curve. It seems to me a test at 130 or 150 mg would be even more useful than one at 200, just because we begin to see how 6-APx scales. If someone with a sample was willing to find a threshhold dose, that would also be extremely helpful.

And, as flyingsquirrel pointed out, it's much easier to re-dose than to un-dose.


----------



## Shambles

I believe these are 6-APB and further believe the initial samples were the same only mistakenly labelled. Could be wrong though so G-Zero or Sky would probably know better.


----------



## coast

Yes I understood they were from the same place and that what is being sent out it 6-APB.

If skyline or g zero should happen to read this can you confirm which you tested last time 6-APB or 6-APDB.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

I cant confirm because it wasnt lab tested independently... the lab insists 6-APB, that's all we have to go on, except Vecktor did say that 6-APDB caused violent vommiting in most users on come up, however, I experienced nothing like that, just a couple of dry retches and mild quesyness I'd get off mdxx.


----------



## inorbit

I received my sample today....... outstanding !! .... no other way to describe it ..... yes, believe the hype !!


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Well mines turned up this morning... One thing I've noticed is that the sample I had a month ago was uniform in colour and texture, whereas the sample I've just received this morning, has a slight varience in colour, plus a couple of solid lumps...

Will have to see tonight if it gives the same subjective effects.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

busby said:


> Are you going to be sticking by testing just 50mg followed by a a higher dose a few days later or just going straight for the 100mg again?




Well it looks similar in colour, but with slight variations, and there's lumps that werent there before.. smells similar.

I'm going to do it like I should have done it last time - 1mg allergy test, wait 30 mins, then 10mg line (or dab), then wait again and then possibly bomb 75mg - rather than rashly jumping in at 90mg.

I hear on the grapevine that someone who did 70mg of sample batch 1 last month, did 100mg yesterday with this and all is well. But still caution is sensible I think.

Experiments commence 9.30pm BST


----------



## The Smoking Man

Skyline_GTR said:


> MDMA with visuals is a closer description!


Is it just eye candy or is there a psychedelic headspace there too?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

mostly minor eyecandy, not head fuck
colours brighter etc, shimmer

-Anyway 1mg went without event.

9.38 - Emptied 100mg onto scale, it reads 80mg. licked remaining 20mg from bag

off to the shop for a drink, brb


----------



## Skyline_GTR

its disolved completely and cleearly in a small volume of water like last time..just debating whether to leave it a bit longer.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

tbh im farily certain that despite the slight difference in texture etc, the smell and taste are the same as last time, i think i'll be ok.

Actually 20mg MAY just be giving me minor threshold effects at the moment, its hard to tell whether its just expectation placebo


----------



## Skyline_GTR

ok 10.25pm - 80mg down the hatch.


with the pill/tablet debate, this is how i see it..

From vendors perspective;

PROS

-No time consuming weighing out
-massive increase in margins at both wholesale and retail levels (maybe 4x or more depending on dose per pill)
-Reduces risks of media hysteria if/when a silly meph kid rails 200mg 6-APB  powder and ends up in A&E (still same meph kiddie could double drop no?)

CONS..

More knowlegable sections of the community are pissed because they know they're responsible enough to determine their optimum dose for a given situation.

AND they know they're paying through the teeth.....



From users perspective

PROS..

hmmm.. less fiddly than powder, no need to weigh out.

CONS

Much less value for money.


Hopefully it will be available in both formats...


----------



## Skyline_GTR

captain codshit said:


> £10 for 100mg pellet? I doubt it, sounds like someones just taking the piss tbh!
> 
> If I had this i'd just do a tiny allergy test then do a decent 90mg dose or something. Whats the score with dosing so far, whats concidered a decent dose? With MDMA I usually go for around 250mgs.



From my last experience at 90mg, it was 1-1.5 hour from first effects to peak (ps first effects appearing now!), 3-4hour peak, and back to baseline at t+12. so its very long lasting off that dose compared to MDMA.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Xamkou said:


> What exactly are you experiencing right now? I'm assuming you're doing a real time trip report in here?



just peripheral effects, you know you can start to feel things at the edge of your vision and head. got that typical dopamine induced urge to dash to the toilet again.. somethings never change lol.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

just going back to value for money - it really is very potent.. on my last experience, 90mg lasting a whole night and no desire to redose, it's not that bad really. By 4am i felt like i'd been boshing 100mg mdma pills on the hour every hour - but just off the one dose.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

captain codshit said:


> So it's basically on par with MDA dose wise? Do you mean t+12 as in, in total lasted 12 from 90mgs? If so that's fairly impressive. This stuff really does sound worth a shot. Would be nice to know exactly what chemical it is we're actually dealing with first though!



its been comfirmed that its 6-APB rather than the first thought  of 6-APDB.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

MrDoIt said:


> So is Sky feeling the love yet ?



yeh starting to come on strong, particularly the visuals, not best setting though the missus is giving me grief about it all. no love there


----------



## Skyline_GTR

lol at teh thread! im hopeless at describing shit, the visuals do seem a little stronger than last time, but i have had a little more.. 

Feel euphoria creeping up, tempered with the negative setting but slowly overpowering it 
as i said the setting isnt great right now hopefully the missus will chill out soon.

quesyness hasnt set in yet, but prob isnt far off iirc from last time.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

well, im kinda losing track of time but i think its an hour since i drank the 80mg solution.. effects getting stronger, eye wiggles, stretching feels real nice. sweating a bit.

all good so far


----------



## SpellmanT7

Would be interested to hear from someone who's taken this substance and had prior experience with AMT. Although limited in number, Skyline's experience sounds like the ultra-diet equivalent of AMT. 

I could be WAY off but just trying to interpret the mindsetl

Either way, sound good enough to ingest.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

lawl!

cant answer all quesrtions, can barely type..

overall its mdma-esq but the visuals effects are quite prominient, overall high getting stronger still.

honestly, everyone who likes there mdxx drugs will love this, but the meph kiddies and causal drug users prob wont..

but anyway im feeling wasted now, in a nice warm way


----------



## The Smoking Man

Skyline_GTR said:


> lawl!
> 
> cant answer all quesrtions, can barely type..
> 
> overall its mdma-esq but the visuals effects are quite prominient, overall high getting stronger still.
> 
> honestly, everyone who likes there mdxx drugs will love this, but the meph kiddies and causal drug users prob wont..
> 
> but anyway im feeling wasted now, in a nice warm way


I don't know if you've ever gotten the chance to try MDA, but would you say it's more like MDA (as in less entactogenic but more psychedelic; could make sense as the molecule is very similar to MDA rather than MDMA), or roughly all the empathy of MDMA plus eye candy?


----------



## afctu

Skyline has never tried MDA according to one of his earlier posts.

But i imagine this will be more like MDA due to it being so structurally similar 

4-desoxy-MDA


----------



## Skyline_GTR

well im still alive and kicking guys, totally wasted in such a nice way, defomore like mdma than a proper psychedelic


----------



## GZero

I have a ~200mg sample here with me (Ta man!)


The vendor has made it abundantly clear that this is and always has been 6-APB. 

He's also sent over a letter basically saying:
"THIS IS NOT MEPHEDRONE, YOU WILL NOT FUCK AROUND WITH THIS."

Anyway, no time for it now, but very much looking forward to this next sample


----------



## Shambles

A 100mg sample also fell into my lap this morning - thanks Drug Fairy  - and I will obviously report back after tasting it. Possibly tonight depending on how I feel. I hope y'all aren't gonna call me a shill too 8)

Also, I missed the excitement last night but hope fun was had by all. Like any good party you left a hell of a mess. Will start the clear-up later and a proper thread will finally arrive. Lets keep that one firmly on the tracks, eh?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Morning all 

only just got up, boshed 20mg vallium at 4am, not because i wanted it to stop, but i've got shit to today (lost all morning anyway now lol).

THe compound I had last night, despite slight different texture is defo same subjetively as first experience, it's all 6-APB. This time I didnt have ANY quesyness at all on the come up and trust me my stomach is as weak as anything for vomiting on such things.

Shambles, get your sample boshed, then they can think you're the 6-APB shill as well as the AMT shill!!!

And to all you's who still think me and g-zero are shills - wake up,this shit is here and is one of the best recreational drugs on the market that I've tried in years. If you want to get samples for future stuff, ask the right questions to the right people in the right way (and the right people arent the vendors mindlessly selling erics latest products), do a bit of networking in the industry etc build trust and you'll get samples. The vendors need reports out there and are happy to facilitate it to the right people.

Also the vendors arent stupid (well correction, most are, but a few are clued up), they know there's no profit in buying kg's of a shit product (often Eric's with no understanding of what it actually is) shilling it a bit getting a few sales and ultimately when bad reports follow they're stuck with it.

The clued up vendors/labs are taking the initiative in loooking for viable compounds that will fulfil the needs and wants of the community and also be commercially successful for them as is the case with this.

Add I cant wait to see ultimateravers inevitable video on it haha


----------



## Harambulus

Mate, can you post about comedown effects or lack thereof? 

My assumption with meph was that the lack of comedown was likely due to it's short effect so didn't get a chance to wreck your body so much. As this one lasts alot longer, longer even than MDMA, I'm a little cautious that the comedown may be as bad/worse than mdma?

What do you have to say on this front? 

If it's the same as meph that will be great (body load wise). So how does it compare between meph and mdma?

I mean the meph comedown wasn't good psychologically- the 'oh shit I'm not high any more' feeling mainly from SUDDENLY losing the high (as you said this comedown seems more gradual so hopefully not an issue here) but what about body load etc.?

Do you have to have the manic 'pissing sessions' as with most stims once it's wearing off (I'm thinking this may be kind of inevitable with stims)? btw what causes this? a mix of the drug leaving the system and water retention? I know it happens with amphet' which doesn't do water retention I don't think so prob the kidneys flushing the 'poison' from the body? Happens to me with even shrooms so not restricted to stims as I think about it, prob just alien compound being flushed out is my guess.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Harambulus said:


> Mate, can you post about comedown effects or lack thereof?
> 
> My assumption with meph was that the lack of comedown was likely due to it's short effect so didn't get a chance to wreck your body so much. As this one lasts alot longer, longer even than MDMA, I'm a little cautious that the comedown may be as bad/worse than mdma?
> 
> What do you have to say on this front?
> 
> If it's the same as meph that will be great (body load wise). So how does it compare between meph and mdma?
> 
> I mean the meph comedown wasn't good psychologically- the 'oh shit I'm not high any more' feeling mainly from SUDDENLY losing the high (as you said this comedown seems more gradual so hopefully not an issue here) but what about body load etc.?
> 
> Do you have to have the manic 'pissing sessions' as with most stims once it's wearing off (I'm thinking this may be kind of inevitable with stims)? btw what causes this? a mix of the drug leaving the system and water retention? I know it happens with amphet' which doesn't do water retention I don't think so prob the kidneys flushing the 'poison' from the body? Happens to me with even shrooms so not restricted to stims as I think about it, prob just alien compound being flushed out is my guess.



I feel basically fine, a little hungary, there's no sudden loss of effect after peak, making you want to redose (although Im sure those of a more hardcore nature than me will probably wish to redose at some point) but avoiding a shortterm come down is just make sure you sleep and get some food.

The extended emotional comedown over next few days will be hard to determine as I've abused a few g of 4mmc over the last few days, maybe a g a day, but not sessioning it, i got sleep everynight.. plus a bit of naphyrone here and there. So it'll be mixed in with that, nothing major though from past experience.

Only went for a piss twice if I recall, or maybe a third final one which took ages to start flowing lol.

No vascontstrctor effects or anything like that were observed.


----------



## Turing Machine

I have a few questions if anyone who's trialed a sample could bear with me. Although it's been a long time since Ive had any MDXX compounds since the last dozen or so pressed pills, although all were actually MDXX compounds they had very high body loads probably from the caffeine or amphetamine, they were too nauseating and amphetamine heave, had really high body load. I tend to like the blissful feelings without too much amphetamine crazed euphoric type effect. Really, f&b's description of 5-apdb sounds really nice for my tastes to the point where the desoxy piperonal compound used by nichols for 5-apdb has been catching my eye at several suppliers. Anyways, personally, I'd define MDA, MDMA and MDEA in the following ways.


My reaction may differ from others, and I've only taken what I knew to be MDE in relatively high doses. MDE I'd say is extremely incapacitating and although very enjoyable, in the doses I have taken it, I felt it fairly useless. I had no desire to talk to any of my friends on either occasion. It has an alcohol like effect on inhibitions, and makes me very gropey, despite the fact that the tactile was not as enhanced as with the compound's cousins. It also can cause an alcohol-like emotionally shallow dwelling on regrets caused by the lack of inhibition. For instance, I started making out with a friend's ex-girlfriend and by the time I actually realized what I was doing, I started to feel bad and went downstairs regretting what I'd done. For being as incapacitating as it is, it tends to have less of the foggy vision I like with MDA where you can only see that which is a few feet away.

MDA, in high doses can potentially be very psychedelic. I've literally been walking through the city in broad daylight only to see everything around me go up as if an atomic bomb had gone off. Heavy hallucinations on MDA only happened to me once, but was actually the most intense hallucination I've ever had on a PEA. Despite its psychedelic effects, MDA, like MDEA has a higher potential to end with a purely unconstructive experience despite trying otherwise. It can also cause one to grope those around them without even thinking about it. At high doses, MDA and MDMA can be very similar, and I think where MDMA really shines is in its ability to produce a very communicative, open and relaxed euphoric state at lower doses without the amphetamine type pushy chatty euphoria, where MDA is just kind of ho-hum at low doses. With MDMA  the communication is more open as opposed to just chatting away like one does on amphetamine cocaine, or even methylone. Also, as I said before, MDA seems to me to be the most able to cause the foggy vision, and MDA and MDEA seem to lend themselves more to nystagmus at the middle of their respective dosage range. I'm sure someone will say my descriptions are inaccurate, but that's the impression I have had the few times I've taken unpressed mdxx compounds from the chemist.

So, those that have taken the 6-apb, aside from the hallucinatory and psychedelic effects, which of these descriptions, or at least aspects of these descriptions would you liken it to, whether you actually agree with me descriptions or not. How was your ability to walk effected, was there "foggy vision" was verbal communication more relaxed and deep like mdma, or more pushed like amphetamine, or methylone?

Sorry for the long question.


----------



## fedoriow

only way i can describe it is, feels like crystal mdma, but way more fucked, everything seems slower, colour distortion, been 2 hours since taking 60mg and still feel like im coming up, chest discomfort, and slight breathing difficulties


----------



## Jaakw

Hypothetically............Intranasally speaking...would 50mg be safe? ( bare in mind im on ibupfrofen)


----------



## afctu

Jaakw said:


> Hypothetically............Intranasally speaking...would 50mg be safe? ( bare in mind im on ibupfrofen)



No-one really knows.

I'll be splitting mine with a mate too so i've ot a 50mg dose to play around with. Definately going up the nose, don't want to waste it on an underwhelming experience. 50mg may be enough for an oral dose or it may not, but i'm not taking risking. Nasally for me.

But i wouldn't rack the 50mg up and snort it in one line. Split into 2/3 smaller ones and see how it goes


----------



## nuke

No one can tell you that for sure.  I don't think ibuprofen would have an interaction other than increased risk of heart attack that is normally associated with NSAIDs.

Most phenethylamines are twice as potent nasally as orally, so you might want to try closer to 30-40mg.


----------



## Seventeen

Well definitely post the report. I know from one source who I trust, who has already posted many times in this thread, that he's dosed between 90 and 125mg orally and had great affects. I saw him whilst under the influence and he seemed to be having a great time.

@ nuke - if what you say is true (it sounds right to me) then this would make sense, as it appears to correlate to about ~55mg nasally, which sounds like a more normal dose.


----------



## Jaakw

Okay, so im thinking 2 x 25mg lines each......about 45 mins apart? does that seem reasonable/sensible?


----------



## nuke

Probably, or do the 25mg, wait 15-30 minutes, then do about half of the other 25mg, then wait another 15-30 minutes, then do the rest if you still don't feel like it's going somewhere.

Trust me, getting a little intoxicated on a new chemical is way better than getting way too intoxicated on a new chemical.


----------



## Link_S

Recieved mine today. Did allergy tests (albeit sped up more than i should've) then sniffed ~40mg about an hour & 3/4 ago. No real positive effects, felt a bit speedy for a bit & a bit mindfucked and now just feel alright, a bit better than i did before maybe. A mate had a similar sized line about 40 minutes ago and quite ill & confused, looked like he was having a panic attack. Looks better now though.

Still got ~100mg left, bit wary of taking it, reckon i dosed too low? I have a big meph tolerance. Powder is light tan coloured, flour texture if this helps, same as the samples y'all got?


----------



## Link_S

Only thing i can compare it to is methylone which i've only had a few times in term of what its like to snort, odd chemically smell but didnt burn much. Effects wise i did feel a bit stimmed & uncomfortable for a bit, then a bit odd but not in a particularly bad way still feel a bit weird now but soberish, just a bit odd. I'll see how i feel before i go out tonight, got nothing to come down with so might save for another time but all the other reports sound so good! Had around 40mg snorted, less rather than more since i didnt have access to decent scales


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Yeh srs guys, so many drugs, even 4mmc, the effects are soo much better oral. I'm not a hardhead,and 100mg whislt havign strong effects didnt incapcitate me, although walking, typing and talking was .... interestiong. It put me in a very nice place for many hours. I could have let it go on but took 20mg vallium to get me to sleep.

But the fact that one guy here is getting very strong effects off 60mg oral, suggests as we'd expect that ymmv. So go easy on it, if you have the luxory of 200mg, then start at 60 or 70mg oral after allergy test,you can always re-dose or do a bihgger dose another night.


----------



## Link_S

Everyone elses a light tan colour then?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Link_S said:


> Recieved mine today. Did allergy tests (albeit sped up more than i should've) then sniffed ~40mg about an hour & 3/4 ago. No real positive effects, felt a bit speedy for a bit & a bit mindfucked and now just feel alright, a bit better than i did before maybe. A mate had a similar sized line about 40 minutes ago and quite ill & confused, looked like he was having a panic attack. Looks better now though.
> 
> Still got ~100mg left, bit wary of taking it, reckon i dosed too low? I have a big meph tolerance. Powder is light tan coloured, flour texture if this helps, same as the samples y'all got?



Mate, seriosuly  just take 90mg oraly later on, forget the sniffing!


----------



## fedoriow

starting to ease up a lil now, believe the hype, did experience mild chest discomfort, and slight breathing difficulties, but nothing to really worry about, this is stronger than anything i have taken before, i used to do 200mg bombs of crystal mdma but this is on a whole new level. i only did 60mg, you feel completly seperate from reality, nothing quite seems real, am still really high so excuse me


----------



## fedoriow

50mg is more than enough, i wouldnt take 60mg next time although if this is like mdma, tolerence builds quickly, still lots of colours and slow mo, i took this on an emtpy stomach and just before coming up, i started to reach a lil, but wasnt sick, the vendor is saying not to sniff this stuff, and i agree, bomb it or dilute in water, its been 5 hours since i dosed, and right now i feel like im still really high. and yeah the powder was a very slight tan colour


----------



## feeny87

Skyline_GTR said:


> Samples are all from one lab.



i received 200mg today light brown/tan colour. would it be safe to do 4 50mg lines between me and a friend?


----------



## coast

Mixes easy in water, swallowed 95 at 6:02, notice mood elevation at 6:25, 6:33 feeling good, mild, relaxed but stimulated at the same time if that is possible, body warming up, vision slightly affected.
Slight pupil dilation.

Elderly neightbour came to the door, lol. Hope I was acting ok.

I feel good, not worried about what's going to happen, expecting good things.
Same feeling in throat as I get when I come up on MDMA, wow, it's building fast now.
Heart beating faster.

Was not going to keep updating as it might spoil the experience, check in later.


----------



## Turing Machine

I've insufflated MDA before and it's a total waste and can be potentially dysphoric. Personally, aside from the worrisome safety issues of insufflating a PEA, I wouldn't try snorting it until you had some to play around with. Although this compound is probably quite different from 2c-t-7, there were several people who died who were fairly familiar with the compound and sniffed a fairly small dose.

If the risk of death isn't enough to disinterest you in insufflating a 25mg dose, then at least think about how the drug is likely to not produce the same metabolites as the glowing reports already posted and could quite possibly just make you a headache stricken vomiting mess with the positive effects wearing off before negative effects subside.


----------



## Link_S

Aye, i sniffed ~40mg and i just feel a bit odd from it, same with a mate. Looks like orals the way to go, definitely got sample from the same place judging by the letter that came with.


----------



## seejay33

allergy test done.......

tastes chemically but not too bad at same time.....

really wanna try it now but i work in morning and suspect will be really hard to see sleep before maybe 4 a.m an thats no good for me....

maybe another beer may help...

or maybe bomb just 30mg t check for effects....


advice from anyone whos had it would be great...


seejay


----------



## Link_S

Cheers haha, hopefully i wont need it
Dosed ~100mg aswel ate a bit beforehand. Gonna wait until i've come up before deciding whether to go out or not, probably placebo but i can feel some md-esque tingles!


----------



## Skyline_GTR

I did 90mg a month ago, this time more cautious, did 1mg allergy, 10 mins later emtied bag onto scale and it said 80mg, so i licked the presumed 20mg residue from the bag.

Then did the 80mg 30 mins later (100 in total). come up wasnt quite as intense at the 90 all at once.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

from my 90mg exp first time, first effects were felt 25-30 mins after drinking solution, first effects to peak 90mins, peak 3-4 hours, comedown (very gradual) up to t+12.

Last might went pretty mcuh the same, excecpt i had 20mg vallium towards end of peak to send me to sleep as i didnt want to be up all night.


----------



## Link_S

Haha, its like a 6-apb irc channel! 
Got that weird thing i always get before coming up off pills, where my vision goes a bit kinda wonky before the euphoria hits! Cannae wait!

..could just be placebo though


----------



## Link_S

Pupils are huge aswel, and different sizes which is normal for me. Didnt have this earlier after sniffing, at all


----------



## feeny87

Link_S said:


> Pupils are huge aswel, and different sizes which is normal for me. Didnt have this earlier after sniffing, at all



how long ago did u bomb urs mate?


----------



## Link_S

Half an hour, you?


----------



## Harambulus

I don't get it...

How is it that it can be mostly inactive via nasal route compared to oral? 

Doesn't it have to hit the bloodstream either way?

Not that I care as I hate nosing anything just seems weird...+ interested in the possible mechanics behind it.


----------



## J-R

i also recieved my sample. supposed to be 200mg but didnt weigh the total. i ingested a few small doeses over time as its a school night and i just wanted to see what it was about. did my first 20mg at 4 pm then at 5 another 20mg. it does come on slowly but very nicely and im surprrised how it lasts. took another 10 mg about 20 mins ago. i feel really nice. reminds me a lot of the fun i used to have back in day when pills where good (cliche alert) havent noticed much with colours but i feel happy, free to chat, stimulated but not over the top twitchy like speed etc. i have enjoyed the afternoon with my family with no edge or uneasy feeling. this is the first rc in a while that i feel delivers what i want so fully. dont feel wrecked feel good. 

i would also like to say the vendor sent out a covering letter stating the difference from meph and that it is not to be treated the same way. stating different effects, different time to onset and duration and generally warming ppl of what to expect. i though that was a good move imo.


----------



## Far away

Harambulus, think about something like ketamine, where you can't really dose orally. Maybe the acidic environment in your stomach makes it better for absorbing or something? I know psilocin likes acidity.


----------



## J-R

i would say i took a good hour + to really feel anything i could deffinately attribute to the 6-apb


----------



## feeny87

this stuff is actually amazing. so far this is better than anything i have ever took before


----------



## J-R

and gets better with time, its not the rush like with pills thats the best im enjoying leveling out and being happy


----------



## Turing Machine

Harambulus said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> How is it that it can be mostly inactive via nasal route compared to oral?
> 
> Doesn't it have to hit the bloodstream either way?
> 
> Not that I care as I hate nosing anything just seems weird...+ interested in the possible mechanics behind it.



There's a number of possibilities. Orally consumed drugs are more subject to first pass metabolism. For example, cannabis when consumed orally is metabolized into a cannabinoid about 20% stronger by weight than delta 9 THC. The opposite is true with morphine, when orally consumed about half of it is converted by the liver into a metabolite which has no activity. So even after accounting for absorption efficiency, oral morphine is only half as strong as parenteral morphine. Then there's the speed of onset and speed of elimination which I believe can cause profound differences in the effect of psychedelics, especially ones with what I (perhaps naively) consider to be a pharmacologically complex compound like MDMA. Like I stated before, insufflated MDA has never been fun to me, although insufflated mdma can be.


----------



## Link_S

Visions gone wessst now, euphoria slowly building! Liking it! (&Liking that tune )

Course....

could all be placebo 8)


----------



## Link_S

Snorted just made me feel on edge & a bit mindfucked

Oral its such a nicer drug, gurning, still feel like coming up off pills before that first real wave of euphoria. Also having full on visuals, patterns morphing & the likes. Its ace


----------



## J-R

as shambles rightly pointed out which i didnt think of methylone is pretty much useless snorted but i enjoyed it very much orally


----------



## J-R

no visuals here btw


----------



## Link_S

I only ever sniffed m1, too much of a meph fiend haha
Getting visuals on a par with 2ci atm, trails colours back of hand morphing & the likes


----------



## feeny87

im finding it hard to read the words on this page! really good!


----------



## afctu

rofl20 said:


> really? visuals? I thought this was supposed to be very similar to MDMA? Do you get visuals on that too? Personally, ive never seen visuals on any e pill or molly... so im assuming 6-apd has traits similar to those of MDMA but produces even more effects possibly?



Think MDA


----------



## feeny87

ive never took mdma but 1 thing i will say is this is 10 times as good as the best pill ive ever had


----------



## Harambulus

Hmm good to know JR. Guys would you say the visuals are such that it would make it a 'mission' to get to and form a club and perhaps 'spinny' to the point of discomfort? Or just visuals that if you stay in one spot things move a bit but if you concentrate you can keep it together?

Cos if it's the former that would diminish it's potential as a club/outdoor drug for me. If I go on the street where sketchy characters/situations might be I like a hard stim if anything (MDMA at most) so I know I can deal with whatever crops up.

Now this is a (hard) trance tune imo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrpuEJ6212E 

I'm most fond of the mid 90's stuff tho tbh.


----------



## rofl20

feeny87 said:


> ive never took mdma but 1 thing i will say is this is 10 times as good as the best pill ive ever had



Well that makes sense to me. First time ever doing some good mdma (200mg) I felt like I was basically in heaven.

I know its still early on, but does anyone know/think that 6-apb builds tolerance just like, or along with MDMA? As in hitting that same "first time" buzz seems tough?


----------



## Link_S

Wouldnt say i'm experiences with psychs by any means, im much too wary of them to use frequently, the headspace is more or less identical from what i remember of decent pills (has been over 2 years though! ), maybe a little more visual, visuals are stil on a par with 17mg 2ci only maybe a little bit less intense, fucking beautiful though. None of the anxiety i would asscoiate with coming up off something psychadelic (but then i'm scarred from a bad acid trip years back) Off to a dub night in a bit, should be a good'un!


----------



## Link_S

Visuals arn't overwhelming by any means, just a nice addition. Still feel more than able to go out soon


----------



## J-R

MeDieViL said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.



as said for me this isnt the case but i took less. it must be a steapish curve tho as i dont see any visuals at all my vision is clear. i think i could have a lot of fun in the club at this level without feeling on top in any way. think its a case of each finding there comfort zone as with anything


----------



## Link_S

Maybe its cause my heads taken such a battering recently but its missing the md feeling

though while typing that i can feel the rushes getting stronger & stronger

yeah fuck it i take it back!


----------



## J-R

imo its very good but not in a class of its own. my experience of pills and mdma have easily been as good so lets try not to over hype it. also it does feel slighty diff to mdma for me


----------



## Link_S

afctu post one more reggae classic before i'm on my way offskis 
edit to keep it worth keeping:
Yeah definately a class of its own, not as euphoric as md for me but the visuals are beautiful, definitely its own drug haha


----------



## Jaakw

Okay, a bit earlier i snorted ~50mg (2 x 25mg lines) ,, its a really nice buzz, not too overpowering (bearing in mind i only did little hits) and feels a bit more euphoric than meph but not as speedy at all, overall id say its more fun than mephedrone because of the relatively intense euphoria/visuals you get from such a small dose.

My question though is ,, will i be okay to take 2 or 3 ibuprofen now to reduce the sweeling of my coldsores.?? it wont react badly to the benzo willl it?


----------



## CrackerJack

Jaakw said:


> Okay, a bit earlier i snorted ~50mg (2 x 25mg lines) ,, its a really nice buzz, not too overpowering (bearing in mind i only did little hits) and feels a bit more euphoric than meph but not as speedy at all, overall id say its more fun than mephedrone because of the relatively intense euphoria/visuals you get from such a small dose.
> 
> My question though is ,, will i be okay to take 2 or 3 ibuprofen now to reduce the sweeling of my coldsores.?? it wont react badly to the benzo willl it?



intresting a positive snorting report


----------



## Shambles

Xorkoth said:


> This is the fastest moving thread in PD history I think.
> 
> I'm getting a headache just thinking about trying to sort through this for info to keep...



Ain't that the truth - I don't think modding it is even an option till this initial onslaught of posting frenzy is over :D



afctu said:


> me and my good ol' mate decided that '4D' is the best name
> 
> as in 4-desoxy-MDA and a 4th dimension :D



Was corrected on this earlier - it's not 4-Desoxy-MDA cos that's 6-APDB. Not sure what the alternative chemical name for this stuff is but I suspect it's maybe some other MDA analogue? Chemistry bods will know though 



Jaakw said:


> My question though is ,, will i be okay to take 2 or 3 ibuprofen now to reduce the sweeling of my coldsores.?? it wont react badly to the benzo willl it?



It's not a benzo it's a stimulant/entactogen/psychedelic. That name is ridiculous and need to be obliterated from history 

Ibuprofen should be okay but maybe just take one at first to make sure of that just in case. Suspect you'll be fine but nobody can say for sure so maybe skip them tonight to be on the safe side.

Dose has been nommed so time for some more acid while I wait for it to kick in %)


----------



## Shambles

Xamkou said:


> So you've taken it? This thread will truly go crazy now.



Around 20-30 minutes ago. Just getting the first alerts from it - warm fuzzies, relaxation and a slight tightening of the chest that suggests some stimulation will be coming along soonest. Good, good 

As we're getting in the loved-up and swirling vibe like the daze of my yoof and oldskool raving, some proper oldskool raver tunez %)

Afctu: Around 100mg give or take a few mg - dosed orally.

Cap'n: Was talking about acid as in acid house not LSD... I do have those to 500ug tabs still sitting around though... World's first 6-APB candyflip perhaps? 

PS: Definitely feeling it coming on now - got that dopaminergic sudden urgent need for a poo feeling :D


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Any, ahem, horniness with this drug?


----------



## coast

JohnnyVodka said:


> Any, ahem, horniness with this drug?



personally yes I feel like a pervert


----------



## J-R

JohnnyVodka said:


> Any, ahem, horniness with this drug?



id say not really, seems to have a similar effect on the body as md an other drugs so think it would be hard work to achieve anything at mo. closeness would feel nice tho


----------



## JohnnyVodka

J-R said:


> id say not really, seems to have a similar effect on the body as md an other drugs so think it would be hard work to achieve anything at mo. closeness would feel nice tho



Yeah, I never really got much horniness off pills.  I'd start talking to a girl then my mind would suddenly go off on another tangent.  Meph (in the end) was a different story, though.  Meph = porn. 

I'd actually prefer something on which I can listen to music/go out for a late night walk round the block rather than have an all consuming urge to look at naked women.


----------



## azzazza !?

i take it you have taken MDA in the past, Shambles. should the effects have developed further, could you compare the stimulation aspect of 6-APB in relation to MDA (and MDMA)?

sure is swarming in here


----------



## Shambles

any major dude said:


> anxious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Also, i bet it'll be futile to put up any other threads with any name of this compound in them for at least another week or so.  Even the CAS # thread in ADD has been getting off-topic Darwin Award worthy posts...



Strongly suspect you make a valid point about the futility of moddery of these threads for a while :D

Initial impressions (still coming up but it's coming on strong now) are that we may be looking at a third Summer of Love off the back of this stuff. The hype - believe it just this once 

Euphoria and stimulation are building in a big way and just getting the first wave of visuals - gentle swirling surrounds. At the risk of resorting to cliché, it really does remind me of my first ever pill (was a legendarily ridiculously high dose MDMA/MDA combo - California Sunrise blanks from the early 90s for anyone fortunate enough to remember them). I sense much Goodness will ensue over the next few hours %)



milligrams said:


> Ooh Shambles look forward to seeing what you say
> 
> Sorry everyone else, there's just something about *Senior Moderator* that screams _take my posts seriously_ aha



Ha! Thanks for the vote of confidence but my opinions are no more or less valid than anybody elses. Their probably is a lil more weight being put on my observations than others purely cos I have a *bold* title under my name. It is just a title though and everybody's views are equally as important 

Also, WFL


----------



## J-R

maybe cause i took less but i do feel like i wanna redose


----------



## Shambles

JohnnyVodka said:


> Don't like to go back to negative stuff (and I know it's early days), but is there any sort of addiction/ compulsive feelings with this stuff.  Do you think you could buy a stash, keep it in the house and just keep it to weekends?
> 
> It sure doesn't sound like the sort of substance where you can trick your mind into thinking you can just have a quick shot.



Doesn't have any compulsiveness or fiendy qualities yet. Would have maybe liked to have dosed just a tad higher perhaps (cos I'm a drugpig ) but am quite content really. Will see how that pans out when it wears off but I'd say it seems very much along MDMA/MDA lines as far as urge to excess goes - could see people gorging on multiple pills once they get a feel for it but not something you'd feel an overwheliming need to dose daily or owt.

Hats off to the vendors - we don't like being used as a marketing tool on BL but you appear to have struck gold with this one and will sell by the bucketload before the inevitable ban. Stock up when you can, folks %)

Papua New Guinea


----------



## botfly

Shambles said:


> Doesn't have any compulsiveness or fiendy qualities yet. Would have maybe liked to have dosed just a tad higher perhaps (cos I'm a drugpig ) but am quite content really. Will see how that pans out when it wears off but I'd say it seems very much along MDMA/MDA lines as far as urge to excess goes - could see people gorging on multiple pills once they get a feel for it but not something you'd feel an overwheliming need to dose daily or owt.
> 
> Hats off to the vendors - we don't like being used as a marketing tool on BL but you appear to have struck gold with this one and will sell by the bucketload before the inevitable ban. Stock up when you can, folks %)
> 
> Papua New Guinea



Class choon by FSOL. You do have some taste!
So it's the real deal then, no surprises there then, I just wish they hurry the fuck up so I stop spending my money on shitty drugs. So am I right in thinking this will only be available in 'pellet' form? What's that all about then?

Shambles did you bomb the 200mg in one then? Snorting would probably be a waste I'm guessing.


----------



## Shambles

Droogs said:


> What's the stimulation like? More overbearing the empathy?
> 
> I prefer empathic substances over speedy ones, much preferred the laid back approach Methylone gave in comparison to the annoying twat you'd become on Mephedrone.



Stimulation is evident but far from In Yer Face. Suspect 150-200mg would be full-on party territory but at this level it's striking a near perfect balance of chilledness and push. Very much along MDMA lines rather than MDA lines. Definitely a proper entactogen rather than a straight stim. Fuckin' mephedrone will thankfully be consigned to the shitty drug bin of history and forgotten rapidly once this stuff becomes more widespread.

I Wanna Be Adored


----------



## Shambles

botfly said:


> Class choon by FSOL. You do have some taste!
> So it's the real deal then, no surprises there then, I just wish they hurry the fuck up so I stop spending my money on shitty drugs. So am I right in thinking this will only be available in 'pellet' form? What's that all about then?
> 
> Shambles did you bomb the 200mg in one then? Snorting would probably be a waste I'm guessing.



This one seems to justify the ridiculous hype. You guys are gonna love it 

Will be sold as 100mg pills, I believe. Don't know where this "pellet" stuff is coming from. I bombed 100mg (I fuckin' _wish_ I had another 100mg :D) and it seems a good dose.



BigTee said:


> Hey all, long time BL lurker here - had to register for this, been following the thread and reports since last night.
> 
> Seems there is alot of confusion around this Benzo Fury - just now i'm reading a vendors website which states "The chemical formula is 6-(2-AMINOPROPYL)-2, 3-DIHYDROBENZOFURAN" which, according to Wikipedia, is *5*-APDB or *3*-Desoxy-MDA ...NOT *6*-APDB or *4*-Desoxy-MDA as is being claimed  ... so, which is it / which will it be? Are both floating around? Maybe this vendor has just made a mistake?



5-APDB is a different substance that has been tested previously - F&B posted a trip report on it a while back. All the info from those that know of which they speak is that this stuff is 6-APB - the 6-APDB thing was just a mix up but is also likely to appear in the not-too-distant, I suspect.

Properly good legals appear to be just over the horizon - Hallelujah!!!


----------



## The Smoking Man

Shambles said:


> Stimulation is evident but far from In Yer Face. Suspect 150-200mg would be full-on party territory but at this level it's striking a near perfect balance of chilledness and push. Very much along MDMA lines rather than MDA lines. Definitely a proper entactogen rather than a straight stim. Fuckin' mephedrone will thankfully be consigned to the shitty drug bin of history and forgotten rapidly once this stuff becomes more widespread.
> 
> I Wanna Be Adored


So you'd say it's roughly like MDMA, with the visual aspect of MDA, without compromising on the entactogen quality like MDA does vs. MDMA? I think we have a winner.
You know, I wonder what the 6-APB analogue of MDMA would be like.


----------



## freaktech

I´m a bit confused.... the fantastic trip reports on this thread, come from 6-APB or 6-APDB? Is the same sustance?


----------



## Shambles

^ 6-APB. 6-APDB was just a mistaken mix up of confusion when it was first being discussed. There is a good chance that will also appear though and is supposedly more of a full-on psyche-stim than this stuff. Sounds good %)

Smoking Man: It's very much like damn fine MDMA but not as trippy as MDA - at this level anyway but get the impression that would change at higher doses. We definitely have a winner on our hands 

Afro Left


----------



## The Smoking Man

freaktech said:


> I´m a bit confused.... the fantastic trip reports on this thread, come from 6-APB or 6-APDB? Is the same sustance?


6-APB supposedly. No, they're not the same chem, hence the different chem names.


----------



## Shambles

BigTee said:


> Vendors are claiming 6-APB is a "variant" of 6-APDB, which sounds pretty safe, but is this variant just as safe? There is not so much info about this variant. Also, another vendor claims Benzo Fury is 5-APDB, yet another substance. Seems Benzo Fury could mean any of these.



"Benzo Fury" means absolutely nothing which is why we prefer to stick to actual chemical names to avoid confusion as much as possible. The stuff many folks here are playing with tonight is 6-APB. 6-APDB and 5-APDB are completely different - but related - substances. If vendors don't even know the name of it then they are most likely scammers. 6-APB is all coming from one lab and is only being stocked by a handful of vendors - there are many less reputable vendors who are clearly hoping to coin it in selling fuck knows what under the ridiculous "Benzo Fury" moniker. Sadly, even the legit vendors who do have the real stuff are calling it Benzo Fury - please take note and sort it out vendor types


----------



## BigTee

Shambles said:


> "Benzo Fury" means absolutely nothing which is why we prefer to stick to actual chemical names to avoid confusion as much as possible. The stuff many folks here are playing with tonight is 6-APB. 6-APDB and 5-APDB are completely different - but related - substances. If vendors don't even know the name of it then they are most likely scammers. 6-APB is all coming from one lab and is only being stocked by a handful of vendors - there are many less reputable vendors who are clearly hoping to coin it in selling fuck knows what under the ridiculous "Benzo Fury" moniker. Sadly, even the legit vendors who do have the real stuff are calling it Benzo Fury - please take note and sort it out vendor types



yeah, thats the problem here, alot of vendors are saying shit like "also known as 6-APB, 6-APDB" etc, even though those are different substances!

so does anyone know if there is any info about this 6-APB anywhere? was it also developed by David E. Nichols, like 6-APDB?


----------



## The Smoking Man

BigTee said:


> so does anyone know if there is any info about this 6-APB anywhere? was it also developed by David E. Nichols, like 6-APDB?


It's mentioned in a patent called "Aminoalkylbenzofurans as serotonin (5-HT(2c)) agonists" (Patent US7045545(B1)). I don't think Nichols had anything to do with 6-APB.


----------



## Shambles

Must say, this one has pretty decent legs - 5 hours since I dosed and still fairly well up on it. This is a good thing - decent duration keeps avoids the horrid fiending of the likes of mephedrone, methylone et al. Not something you would stay up for days hoofing gram after gram of chasing your own tail and trying to avoid the nasty crash at all. Bodes well for more responsible use than is often the case with shitty cathinones.

Still Tripping on Sunshine here


----------



## The Smoking Man

Speaking of crash, will 6-APB have the same nastiness of an MD(M)A crash? I remember someone saying that it can't be metabolized into alpha-methyl-dopamine like MDA can, though I don't remember the specifics behind that... but if so, that could mean less nasty aftereffects.


----------



## Xamkou

Initial trip reports have suggested a gentle comedown with little or no nasty after effects. Users have described the drug leaving them with a warm afterglow.


----------



## Shambles

I have never had a crash from MDMA (certainly had a few from MDA though) but will find out tomorrow, I guess. I'd have to say that if it's similar to MDMA it's probably worth it even if you are one of those unfortunate enough to be less fortunate at avoiding any comedown from it as I seem to be.


----------



## Shambles

Being an outrageous drugpig I felt the need to experiment a lil further so a small quantity of 2C-B has joined the party. Couldn't resist 

May not be good for getting a clear idea of the effects of 6-APB itself but as I'd already got through a gram of naphyrone and a metric fuckton of GBL since yesterday anyway it was hardly a completely solo test run as it was. And it's already shaping up to being a wise move as far as sheer hedonism goes if nothing else 

Tis A Beautiful Day


----------



## zamzams

^^ ha ha

Have a good one shambles, can't wait to try this. Is the peak as intense as MDA's ?


----------



## Shambles

Not quite - at least at this level. Could see how that would likely change if the dose was upped just a tad though.


----------



## Link_S

I'm having pretty intense visuals still, just got in. Ended up redosing ~40mg at around 12 but it didnt seem to do much. Euphoria was fairly short lived for me, with a sense of well being for an hour or 2 then feeling not that great (hence the redose), visuals are really pronounced though.

Will write up a TR tomorrow, wish i had some diaz for now haha


----------



## Link_S

Got a bit of decent k also, will probably (definitely) end up seeing how they go together in the next.. 10 minutes


----------



## Shambles

Yup. Has been supplemented with 15mg of 2C-B now though. It's just as good as that sounds %)

What dose(s) did you take, Link? Must admit I'd kill for some ket right now but not been any round here for ages - enjoy you lucky swine


----------



## Link_S

100mg or so at 8, ~40mg (whatever was left in the bag put in a pint & downed) at about 12
Feeeeeling the k now, making it all go a wee bit slower & it seem more trippy

God bet its beautiful when combined with 2cb, the place i was at had like 2 projection screens showing.. trippy stuff, literally couldnt take my eyes off them! & even now with the k the visuals are inteeeense


----------



## Shambles

It's pretty goshdarn funkypants with 2C-B - recommended 

Thread needs more tunes... Higher Than The Sun seems appropriate cos it's lovely.


----------



## organicshroom

I wonder if shoving a methyl on the end will up it's potency and duration even further? Though it seems as though it's already at least as potent as mda or even mdma with maybe a longer duration?


----------



## Link_S

Reet i'm gonna try sleep. Doubt i can though, too many patterns & colours. +suns up 
Shambles did you try it IV? Or did you resist & munched it.
Wish i hadnt wasted half my sample on trying to sniff it! Also wish i had some benzos or nay other drugs to hand


----------



## Shambles

^ Thought it best to stick with oral for a first dose... other ROA soon to be testdrived 

Organic: Lasts a lot longer than MDMA it seems and about the same potency weight for weight. These are both very Good Things indeed 

Chatter


----------



## organicshroom

^ Can you comment on it's stimulation? Much of an increase in heart rate or trouble sleeping, etc?


----------



## organicshroom

Also, I gather the longer duration would be due to the unsaturated benzofuran having more resistance to being metabolized, over the typical mythlenedioxy moliety.


----------



## Link_S

organicshroom said:


> ^ Can you comment on it's stimulation? Much of an increase in heart rate or trouble sleeping, etc?



After i tried a line my heart was 'fluttering' (beating reallly quickly), this wore off fairly quickly though and no such effects were noted when a much larger dose was tried orally. I doubt i'm sleeping tonight, but i find it near impossible to sleep on any stim/psych at all

Visuals seem to be dying down also, i kinda miss then


----------



## Xorkoth

I wonder if you would have gotten better effects had you not snorted an initial dose and just taken it orally instead?  I find with most things that the initial high sets the stage for the experience, and and redosing just lengthens and strengthens that initial high.


----------



## organicshroom

Link_S said:


> After i tried a line my heart was 'fluttering' (beating reallly quickly), this wore off fairly quickly though and no such effects were noted when a much larger dose was tried orally. I doubt i'm sleeping tonight, but i find it near impossible to sleep on any stim/psych at all
> 
> Visuals seem to be dying down also, i kinda miss then



So you feel it's more stimulating than mdma of a similar dose? And can you explain the visuals?


----------



## Link_S

Nah i found it much less stimulating & less euphoric than mandy, wasnt really ideal for a night out as its so relaxing & the visuals pretty intense. Snorted the buzz wasnt enjoyable at all, just a slight headfuck & wrong feeling. Oral is like a completely different drug though, felt on the edge of a massive plurry MD wreck but never quite came, just slight pre-md-rush euphoria building up for an hour or so, then a feeling of wellbeing & content for another hour or 2 & after that any md-esque feelings wore off completely for me, redosing (albeit a small one) did nothing to bring any of these effects back. Probably likely that the 40mg line had something to do with why i wasnt experiencing the same effects others have noted Xorkoth, i reckons cross-tolerance from caining meph probably had something to do with it aswel. I dunno i'd love to try it again & note down what its like at the actual moment in time, i've got a feeling i'm under-appreciating the euphoric effects trying to remember back for some reason?

Visuals are best compared to 2ci visuals, or a low dose acid kinda thing, walls breathing & patterns forming down them, objects morphing, everything looking more colourful & interesting than usual. Never had confirmed MDA so cannae compare, did remind me of some of the 'trippier' pills i've had though. Also reminded me of the bombs that were going round the uk a few years back, first dodgy pill i ever took, made me feel liek death but the visuals were really intense and really similar kind of visuals that i got from this, minus the 7-hour long uncomfortable stimmedness, the hot & cold flushes or other grim effects i usually get from pips, so overall really pleasant.


----------



## Shambles

Time for an update, methinks. Obviously the impromptu additive will have affected things so my observations may not be the most reliable for gauging the effects of the drug used alone. I am pretty familiar with the effects of 2C-B though and think I have an idea of which effects are most likely more mainly due to one or the other.



organicshroom said:


> ^ Can you comment on it's stimulation? Much of an increase in heart rate or trouble sleeping, etc?



Very smooth stimulation. Starts slowly then bumps up a notch shortly before the peak begins but never came close to discomfort - this was very welcome as MDMA itself can be almost too mellow if you don't take enough (or if you take too much for that matter sometimes, I find). Would compare it more to "speedy pills" than crystal MDMA. Again, I think that will go down well with those (lunatics!) that dislike the crystal MDMA mong cos it's "just not like a proper pill".

Not long after my previous post it felt like it was definitely ending (the 2C-B was on it's last legs too really) and I was pretty tired but sleep really wasn't happening. Fair bit of residual stimulation here. I'm sure the 2C-B will be contributing to it but other reports seem to mention it going on a bit once the peak has faded. Would be rather enjoyable for a messy morning after session with a bit of ket and weed but some would find it irritating, I suspect.

Also noticed a slight headache and a few shivery chills (thinking probably more due to 2C-B as I usually get the 2C-shivers on the way up and down from them) and a bit of a dicky tummy. Without getting too graphic I was rather glad to have easy access to a toilet close at hand - if a club full of people drop at the same time the queue for the facilities could be interesting :D



Xorkoth said:


> Heeeeeey Shambilz!  I wanted to stop in and say that I approve of your drug-piggery, and I covet your synapses!



Why thank you, Xorky. I do my best 



RC Ninja said:


> Only problem I have with BL is a lot of the posters seem to be *very weak* wannabee molecular chemists...



We certainly have a number of people who really do know their stuff but there will always be far more chemistry naive people (like myself) around due to the nature of HR - if everybody knew their chemistry inside out they probably wouldn't be needing to ask what a good first time dose of acid was and what does it feel like and then we'd be out of a job 

I also hope that at least some people have the good grace to take back some of the nastier stuff they've said about the initial samplees cos they ain't lying and never were.


----------



## fedoriow

hey guys, i diluted 60 mg in water and drank it down at 1 in the afternoon yesterday on an emtpy stomach, and not having consumed any drugs for over 2 months. im roughly 13 stone, 6ft tall. after about 30 mins i felt myself coming up, and also began to reach, but luckily i wasnt sick, instead poo'd twice. after that i started coming up really strong, i had lots of trails and colours, i kinda felt seperate from reality. there wasnt much stimulation, until after 7 hours when i was coming down, then my heart for about an hour or 2 started racing, and my body tempertaure increased significantly. i was trying to keep myself fully hydrated.i started to feel really sick and develop a real nasty headache. i didnt end up falling asleep till 7am, which was 18 hours since dosing. i really enjoyed it, although the negatives: i found myself having some pretty weird thoughts on this stuff, probably wouldnt have been able to go out and socialise on that dose, to much visual distortion, found it really difficult to focus on anything, and the comedown for me was one of the worst i've ever had, 10 hours of feeling really sick, with an intense headache. maybe its cause i took this on an empty stomach tho. it will be a while before i take this again, would need something like diazapam to help with the comedown


----------



## Shambles

That's interesting you felt it would be hard to socialise on due to it's more psychedelic side as I found quite the opposite. I must admit that if there was anything I could do to "improve" it I would have liked just a tad more of a psychedelic feel. Felt very clear headed to me (aside from the MDMAesque euphoria) with no hint of significantly distorted thought patterns. At times during the peak it was quite hard to focus but in a situation where others where in the same mindset that would be a bonus, in my opinion. The description Skyline gave of "MDMA with visuals" was bang on for me - describes it to a tee. Was a higher dose too but I had eaten lightly an hour or so before dropping.

Suppose I am now at the comedown stage but I wouldn't call it a bad one at all really. I did definitely have the squirmy belly thing (and associated sudden urgent toilet dashings) on the come-up and again on the comedown which is pretty common for similar feeling substances but maybe a bit stronger with this. No nausea noted.

Also have a headache but - again like MDMA - I am probably pretty dehydrated due to being a bit of a greasy sweatball most of the night and only sipping slowly at a few beers rather than properly hydrating. I do the same with MDMA and would have to draw the comparison once again - would find it hard to do more than sip steadily at fluids and a cold beer just tastes good although is obviously not the best choice. Also nice for the increased body temperature which is quite noticeable but doesn't really feel worrying or uncomfortable to me.

Just goes to show that - like everything else - YMMV is king.


----------



## Link_S

Second the comedown not too bad, 14 hours since my last dose and no chance of sleep though. Also have a bit of a headache aswel & i feel a bit queasy but nothing too bad. Found another small line of k that i just took, doubt it was enough to feel though. Also couldnt piss at all  for 7-8 hours after first dose though needed to which i havnt felt since the days of boshing pills, it was a welcome familiarity!


----------



## Shambles

Come to think of it I haven't been weeing as much as I probably should given the combination of a bit of booze and GBL to oil the wheels, Link. Hadn't really thought of it as I've had none of that frustrating ghost piss bizniz that can be a bitch on MDMA.

Sleep also seems unlikely for a while but don't feel rough - headache has mostly lifted now and am remarkably clear-headed under the circumstances. No hint of an emotional crash as some get after MDMA so far either. Feeling pretty perky and chipper to be honest, but not really like I would be especially chatty if I had someone here with me to chat with. More just cosy and relaxed. Ket and/or weed would go down a treat but sadly have neither to hand.



GZero said:


> Shambles you have a fucking impeccable taste in music.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you thought the hype was justified.



Glad you approve of the tunage - roper drugs need proper music 

And for me it really did live up the almost hysterical hype surrounding it. The MDMA comparison is unavoidable but it is definitely its own drug and can hold its own against any comparable substance. For those that are finding MDMA hard to come by I suspect they will be more than happy to play with this one as an alternative. Won't be to everybody's taste - it is certainly not "the new mephedrone" - but those that love a good pill with just a dash of pretty things on the side are likely to become swift converts I'd say.

PS: Morning after tunes ftw - I Started A Joke


----------



## Harambulus

'ghost piss'? lol how did you come by that analogy? Just cos it's not there like a ghost is the only thing I could think of ?

This is kind of offputting. Are there any substances one could take to counteracts this before hand/after as a pre/postload...If it's cos of releasing more vasopressin like MDMA what would counter this? 

Shambles (+others) would you say the water retention is worse than MDMA? When I took mdma I recall if I didn't have too much I could stay on a borderline where I'm nicely high but not be plugged up and could piss with a little concentration. Hopefully it'd be the same with this. I vaguely recall drinking alcohol would help make me piss although if I'm wrong in my assumption that could cause a dam waiting to burst due to alcohol making you wanna piss more but think it's right if mem serves me. What about caffeine as it's a diuretic?...anything else?


----------



## Turing Machine

I have a few questions and a couple statements.

Link_s, did you take your oral dose on the same evening as insufflating the prior dose? Also, are you aware of how really good, pure, clean mdma can be very relaxing and calming? Even in the early 90's when pills were considered much cleaner than they are today, the difference between pressed pills and fresh, clean pure mdma was quite startling, imo. The cleanest mdma samples I've had I never really felt were appropriate for a night out dancing or at a party.

I know this has been touched on before but could someone more knowledgeable about chemistry and the law speak as to why the methylene groups of 6-apdb and 5-apdb would be covered by uk law, but not the methyne groups/ethylene group of 6-apb or 5-apb?  Also, does anyone know if vendors and manufacturers of this compound could be sued for patent violations by lilly? I remember reading of this happening to an lsd chemist a while back by Sandoz.

http://v3.espacenet.com/publication...045545B1&KC=B1&FT=D&date=20060516&DB=&locale=

It's interesting that what we know as 6-apb is known as a 5ht2c agonist, does anyone have info on 6-apdb being a 5ht2c agonist because either skyline or gzero said in this or a thread on another forum, I can't remember cited that lack of vomiting as the reason he was sure the compound in question was not 6-apdb. So, which one is actually the stronger 5ht2c agonist?


----------



## Shambles

I'm pretty sure I must have a decent bladderfull by now but must admit there's no discomfort and only occurred to me when Link mentioned it. On MDMA I almost always get an uncomfortable need to piss and can spend a good 20 minutes desperately trying to squeeze a drop out but it just ain't happening. It is odd that I really didn't notice the effect till it was brought up but can't say it is bothering me at the moment as I just don't feel the need. It probably isn't something in its favour though as it surely needs to be let out. Suspect it will be pretty orgasmic when it finally does though 

PS: Ghost piss is a pretty common term to describe the MDMA effect in the UK so can't take the credit for that one I'm afraid.

Turing: Can't help with the chemistry stuff, but on the anorexia side I didn't find it too hard to get some food down me a short while ago. Was craving something sweet though so had a chocolate fondant with a dollop each of mint-choc and toffee fudge ice cream on the side. Decadence


----------



## vecktor

Turing Machine said:


> I have a few questions and a couple statements.
> I know this has been touched on before but could someone more knowledgeable about chemistry and the law speak as to why the methylene groups of 6-apdb and 5-apdb would be covered by uk law, but not the methyne groups 6-apb or 5-apb? Is it because the law covers alkyl but not alkene groups. Also, does anyone know if vendors and manufacturers of this compound could be sued for patent violations by lilly?


neither apdb nor apb are covered,  because the catch all law requires alkyl, alkoxy, alkylenedioxy or halide substituents in the ring, which is why 4-mta was not illegal until specifically added.
and the answer to the second question regarding lilly, is yes without a doubt, they could also be sued for patent violation for naphyrone. It really is down to whether lilly has noticed the violation and cares enough to sue.



> It's interesting that what we know as 6-apb is known as a 5ht2c agonist, does anyone have info on 6-apdb being a 5ht2c agonist because either skyline or gzero said in this or a thread on another forum, I can't remember cited that lack of vomiting as the reason he was sure the compound in question was not 6-apdb. So, which one is actually the stronger 5ht2c agonist?



as was mentioned before the 6 dihydro compound does not cause nausea in everyone, and besides this isn't a very clever way of identifying something, I find the identification on the basis of Skyline and Gzero the human spectrometers who would hurl with the dihydro compound and not with the aromatic give me a break. until a sample is obtained and analysed it is a mystery


----------



## milligrams

Shambles in saying thats it's not the new mephedrone, do you mean its not as good as mephedrone? Or just that it's not similar to mephedrone?


----------



## Link_S

Aye i've had decent crystal a few times, not nearly as much experience as with pills though. On MD i get so overwhelmed by the euphoric rushes a song i love brings, even on the most mellow experiences of it i've had. Not so much with this though, music appreciation was definitely enhanced but the visuals were more distracting, found it much more difficult to keep a conversation going aswel as i'd just end up staring off into space admiring things haha. On mandy though i can waffle on for hours 

Lack of pissing was also something id get really heavily on md, its possible with ALOT of willpower ime but i'd just get bored of standing there & go and do something else. Same on this. Had really bad drymouth aswel, so drank a fair bit. Stuck to mainly water though

I reckon i could eat if i tried, got no food in & cant be bothered walking to the shops though. Pretty hungry aswel actually

Sniffed a bit at 3:40 yesterday aftie, first large oral dose at 8 with a very small redose around 12, which did nothing that i noticed


----------



## Xamkou

milligrams said:


> Shambles in saying thats it's not the new mephedrone, do you mean its not as good as mephedrone? Or just that it's not similar to mephedrone?



Not similar. It's already been said - it's comparable to MDMA but with soft, phsycadelic visuals.


----------



## GZero

milligrams said:


> Shambles in saying thats it's not the new mephedrone, do you mean its not as good as mephedrone? Or just that it's not similar to mephedrone?



I think he's suggesting that this particular substance won't have you going on 4 day benders and then losing the ability to fuck. 

It's an entactogen and psychedelic, not some wreckless stimulant that going to have the kids running around like mad fucking hampsters on speed.


However, people will continue to talk utter codshit and this is a good thing.


----------



## Shambles

milligrams said:


> Shambles in saying thats it's not the new mephedrone, do you mean its not as good as mephedrone? Or just that it's not similar to mephedrone?



I have to admit that I fuckin' _loathe_ meph - shitty, toxic feeling buzz that's okay briefly but the side-effects make it a horrid substance, in my opinion. The difference is like night and day - they are just totally different drugs. For me, meph is kinda like taking shitty coke after having a recent lobotomy whereas this is almost like a return to properly good pills.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Re: trying to piss while on stims

Should magnesium help with this in the same way that it 'supposedly' helps with jaw clenching, etc?  Do jaw clenching and being unable to piss have the same root cause (muscular tension)?

The whole thing around pissing on stims can be very irritating, though 99% of the time you're mashed enough to forget about it.

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  I quite like the thought of this being a more 'involved', longer experience than meph.  Means that you're less likely to 'dip into' it during the week so could - ahem - possibly be stockpiled in the event of a ban.  (Just not possible with meph!)

Lol at the description of 'speedy pill'.  That's how I would have described meph at the start - though not towards the end.


----------



## feeny87

well evri1 i have to say this stuff is better than anything i have ever took before. 100mgs will last a whole night beleive me. u actually dont feel like ur on earth u just feel like ur in heaven. i was on here before slagging the fact tht 100mg pellets may be a tenner but on last nights evidence it will be well worth the money!!


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

Can anyone please tell me the legality of this in the US?  A while back in this thread a mod said it was illegeal in the states.. but if this was true you would think there would of been a ton of other people talking about it.

so.. legal, or illegal in the US?


----------



## khatman

Lovely surprise coming home to a delivery of 6-APB. Thank-you. If I like it I'll be a loyal customer.

160mg in the bag just swallowed 115mg.


----------



## feeny87

i had the strong urge to go out on it but sadly wer i stay there aint nowhere to go out too! i found it really hard to concentrate on anything apart from music. listening to a bit of tiesto or paul van dyk was like heaven tho! i took mines at roughly 8pm last night and never slept untill about 4 - 5 am. kept getting up evri hour needing the loo tho!


----------



## nuke

JohnnyVodka said:


> Re: trying to piss while on stims
> 
> Should magnesium help with this in the same way that it 'supposedly' helps with jaw clenching, etc?  Do jaw clenching and being unable to piss have the same root cause (muscular tension)?
> 
> The whole thing around pissing on stims can be very irritating, though 99% of the time you're mashed enough to forget about it.



No, the problem is related to vasopressin release which is especially bad on empathogens.  You might want to try some kind of vasopressin receptor agonist or diuretic.


----------



## p-mo

For people with bladder problems- try running your hand under some cold water and whistling... seems to help me every time (with MDXX substances)..


----------



## Shambles

Scoobysnacks said:


> sounds a little like a trippy e , also something about that gzero guy what is getting on my tits, far to much of "im the big man" still think he is full of shit and if he gets his tongue any further up shambles ass he will be frenchying him



"Trippy E" is a pretty good description of the effects but I think your comments about GZero were totally uncalled for. I don't know the chap personally but he was one of the first to try the stuff and has givengood information about it accurate descriptions of the effects right from the start. I don't think he's trying to be "Mr Big Man" at all - he just happened to be fortunate enough to get an early taste of it and is one of only two people that I am aware of that have any right to talk with some degree of authority about it as he and Skyline have the most experience so far - all two doses of it.

Also, if you had access to my arse you'd just love to get ya tongue up it too - tis a sweet and fragrant starfish if I do say so myself 



Droogs said:


> Mmmm, so would this be a suitable 'night out' drug? I don't mind light visuals but wouldn't enjoy anything too much of a mindfuck.



Would be great for a night out, in my opinion. Probably depends on what you're doing and who you're doing it with though. Zero mindfuck for me but others seem to have had a certain amount so maybe test it out somewhere less public before dosing in a club/party/whatever.



GZero said:


> I've still got my sample
> 
> May do some tonight, dunno whats on but it's great to see suchb positive responses from people.
> 
> Maybe some real 5-IAI will show up soon eh.



Just heard that I may well have another small sample for the weekend too 

5-IAI certainly does sound promising but I guess we'll just have to wait and see on that one.


----------



## Harambulus

> Should magnesium help with this in the same way that it _'supposedly' _ helps with jaw clenching, etc?



Just for the record I now SWEAR by magnesium for COMPLETELY ELIMINATING jaw clenching since I tried it with MDMA a while back and it has stayed part of my preload for stims ever since. 

I take around 600mgs before dropping and it totally eliminates the jaw clenching.

So do you guys think drinking coffee would help with the vasopressin ghost piss phenom? I'm sure many people have drunk redbull while at a club on E but I'm sure it wasn't a controlled experiment such that they would be able to say whether X eased Y.  

I guess if I do try it I'll just have to experiment with certain possibles while on it.


----------



## rofl20

So nobody answered a question I saw on the previous page. Does anyone know the legality of 6-APB in the US? I have also heard it's illegal, but I don't believe that bullshit. Its not even readily available yet! Obviously it falls under the analog drug law, but that doesn't mean anything as long as its not sold for human consumption... so can anyone elaborate on this subject? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrDoIt

@rofl20

I think this was discussed earlier in the thread (but its now faaaar to long to search !!). I get the feeling that someone said it was legal, as long as not sold for human consumption, but the problem being that it has no other use other than a recreational drug, so would be hard to prove that it wasnt for human consumption, no matter what it was marketed as.


----------



## Harambulus

ysrh said:


> Completely.  Coffee and a beer has me pissing like nothing.




Yes me too when sober but that doesn't say anything of if it will help while on MDMA/this stuff. From what you wrote I got the impression you haven't tried it while in the throes of ecstasy. 

Drinking coffee would be no prob while rolling, but also if out just have a redbull. There's also proplus.

Well now...I just did a quick search and the first result turned up this: 

"Ethanol and caffeine reduce vasopressin secretion. The resulting decrease in water reabsorption by the kidneys leads to a higher urine output. Coffee is an example of a food product that suppresses the body's release of antidiuretic hormones, due to its level of caffeine."

So my alcohol guess was probably on the money too. That's reassuring that it says they directly counteract release of vasopressin which MDMA etc. are an atagonist of. I might indeed dabble with this now then...


----------



## The Smoking Man

feeny87 said:


> im calling it benzo because thats what it is gettin sold as!


Not only is it about as stupid as calling meph "meow meow", but 6-APB, 6-APDB, and 5-APDB are all getting sold as "benzo fury", even though they're not the same fucking chem.


----------



## bonbon

ABCDFG I Ate The E said:


> where have u seen 6 and 5-apbd being sold?  because they're both illegal i believe.



I believe so too. See my post way earlier in the thread 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8399086&highlight=2001+amendment#post8399086

The differences between illegal and legal are subtle but in 6-APB's case, the change that makes it legal also makes it chemically more similar to MDA. For the life of me though, I cannot find even a hint of a synthesis anywhere in the professional literature. It doesn't get more RC than that...

Maybe the guys who tried it first would grace us with some "week after" data?


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

MrYuck said:


> Hey, don't mean to be annoying, as this questions already been asked twice, but I still can't find an answer.
> 
> Could anyone please comment on 6-APB's legality in the US? Is the "intent to consume" clause the only thing keeping it vague? Would 6-APB be "substantially similar" to MDA in a chemical sense?



Was just about to ask this again.  

Is 6-APB only illegal in the US if it's for human consumption?  

I.E. if i'm using it to fertalize my plants is that okay?

edit: i'm confused because of this post:



nuke said:


> Please don't take 200mg guys.
> 
> Most users are reporting very strong experiences from 50-75mg, with hardheads dosing a little closer to 100mg.
> 
> It also seems to be a strong psychedelic, so know what you're in for.
> 
> Unfortunately this stuff is illegal where I am already (and pretty much all of North America inexplicitly), so I won't be trying it.


----------



## MrDoIt

ABCDFG I Ate The E said:


> Was just about to ask this again.
> 
> Is 6-APB only illegal in the US if it's for human consumption?
> 
> I.E. if i'm using it to fertalize my plants is that okay?
> 
> edit: i'm confused because of this post:



I think you would have to prove that it has some other useful use other than being used as a recreational drug (Human consumption).
Im not sure the Police would be believing you if your stopped coming out of a club at 3am with 2g 6-APB in your pocket and you tell them youve only got it to fertilize your plants when you get home !!

I think it will have to go to a test case where it will be decided illegal/legal irrespective whether for human consumption or not....


----------



## any major dude

well regardless of what it is, if you end up having to talk to police about a gram or two of white powder in a baggie in your pocket you're gonna go to jail.  I would just get myself bailed out, plea not guilty, and when they test it, hopefully it won't show up as anything illegal, then the prosecutor would likely drop the case.  Unless you've got a metricfuckton, they probably won't look at it too closely.  Probably just think you're some schmuck with bunk drugs.


----------



## nuke

In the absence of any good nickname I think one should stick to something that relies on the structure and is less ridiculous sounding.  A synonym for benzofuran is coumarone, so perhaps one could call this something deriving from that like coumaronamine (too long) or coumamine or couronamine (coronamine?)...  Pretty much anything but benzo-fury.

Anyway, we should stick to 6-APB if we can.


----------



## MrYuck

MrDoIt said:


> I think you would have to prove that it has some other useful use other than being used as a recreational drug (Human consumption).
> Im not sure the Police would be believing you if your stopped coming out of a club at 3am with 2g 6-APB in your pocket and you tell them youve only got it to fertilize your plants when you get home !!
> 
> I think it will have to go to a test case where it will be decided illegal/legal irrespective whether for human consumption or not....



Wouldn't it be on them to prove you were consuming it? And anyways, doesn't the chemical in question have to be "structuraly similar" to an already scheduled substance? Does 6-APB qualify? I know 6-APDB is another name for 4-desoxy-MDA, so is 6-APB also related to MDA?


----------



## MrDoIt

MrYuck said:


> Wouldn't it be on them to prove you were consuming it? And anyways, doesn't the chemical in question have to be "structuraly similar" to an already scheduled substance? Does 6-APB qualify? I know 6-APDB is another name for 4-desoxy-MDA, so is 6-APB also related to MDA?



Im not a lawyer, so am just offering a possible answer, but Im pretty sure that this drug would be covered by the analogue law anyway - apart from the "Not for human consumption" getout. So it would follow that if you used as a defence that you were using it to "fertilize plants" for instance, then I guess the substance would have to be tested to see if there was any real use or benifit of using it as such.

I wouldnt like to be the one to put that defense to the test - but Im sure someone will at some point. In any case I would have thought it would be covered by the analogue law in being "similar" or having "similar effects" to MDA/MDMA....



Mmmm...If its legal right now I have a feeling it wont remain that way....

From Wiki :

(ii) which has a stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogenic effect on the central nervous system that is substantially similar to or greater than the stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogenic effect on the central nervous system of a controlled substance in schedule I or II

And :

On the other hand under part C(iv), none of this applies if it can be proven that the substance is not intended for human consumption. It is unclear which way the burden of proof would lie, i.e. whether the defendant would have to prove that the substance was not for human consumption, or if the prosecution would have to prove that the substance was for human consumption. Normally the burden of proof rests on the prosecution, but this is not always the case for certain offences such as those involving drugs or terrorism.

IN FULL


----------



## Equal Observer

Tried this at 4pm today, it's still going good. Very psychedelic when smoked with cannabis. Details tomorrow (Y) The writing on the screen is becoming wavy ahah x


----------



## Equal Observer

feeny87 said:


> ha sounds like ur having the same effects as i did...... really good eh?



Very good, enexpected. Can swing from very up and chatty to a full blown trip with a bit of weed. Tomorrow, when I make sense.


----------



## ct-boi

MrYuck said:


> Wouldn't it be on them to prove you were consuming it? And anyways, doesn't the chemical in question have to be "structuraly similar" to an already scheduled substance? Does 6-APB qualify? I know 6-APDB is another name for 4-desoxy-MDA, so is 6-APB also related to MDA?



6-APB is an MDA analogue and therefore covered by the US analog act. It's 'nearly' structuraly identical infact.


----------



## The Smoking Man

ct-boi said:


> 6-APB is an MDA analogue and therefore covered by the US analog act.


What's the exact criteria in the analogue act that defines what a structural analogue is?


----------



## ct-boi

The Smoking Man said:


> What's the exact criteria in the analogue act that defines what a structural analogue is?



I'm not sure mate but if you take a look at the structure of both compunds you will see there is only the smallest of differences between the two.


----------



## SyntheticPharming

Based on these reports it's clear that this compound generates a remarkably unique blend of effects that i'd imagine many would find extremely pleasurable (including myself). However, one can't help but think whether this will be a short lived honeymoon, as with 4-MMC, or does it have that special something to make it one of the greats? Basically, I'm just curious whether it can be predicted at this point as to if and how far 6-APB will spread into the underground scene, and if us poor experimenters across the Atlantic will ever get to taste some.


----------



## windows78

Got a small sample of this and I'm very impressed.......

I'm a big guy with loads of usage of different things. 

Took a 50mg bomb and then another 50mg about 45 mins later as I wasn't feeling much. 

Then about 15 mins laters had a nice mild come up followied by the last 6 or 7 hours of beiing proper mashed. Very good......as good as MDMA I think! Got to do this in a club tho but this in the one!

Was coming to a end a little but done a line or two of E2/nrg2 now and we're straighht back up with it!!


----------



## Black

The Smoking Man said:


> How about 6-APB?



seconded.

but as 4-desoxy-mda aka *4D* was a popular (and nice ) name for 6-APDB, why not call this one didehydro-4-desoxy-mda aka *D4D*, if such a slang name is an absolute necessity?



			
				LSDMDMA&8488403 said:
			
		

> hao about
> I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT...MDA!


LOL :D


----------



## Black

The Smoking Man said:


> Wait, where did the dihydroxy come from? Are you thinking of the dihydro in 6-APDB?



you're right i was thinking of dihydro. stupid me, i wasn't thinking. i fixed the chemistry in my post, but it doesn't fit nearly as nice now


----------



## Shambles

Evening, all. Another lil update. I finally got some much needed sleep around 24 hours after dosing. I can't say for sure that that amount of residual stimulation will be common of course (cos one test is nowhere near enough and other drugs and circumstances were involved) but a number of people have mentioned similarly extended stimulation so benzos (of the less furious variety) or similar may be useful if you need to draw things to a close sooner. Personally I don't think it's a big problem as it never felt unpleasant to me as is often the case with other drugs that linger long after the peak has faded, there is no fiending or desire to redose as far as I can see, and will help to reduce the likelihood of abuse perhaps.

Was woken by some idiot ringing my door at 1AM and couldn't get back to sleep but still feel okay - no real crash noted at all considering how high I was last night. Pleasantly surprised 

Oh yes, and the lizard was finally draining as normal by mid-afternoon yesterday. First proper piss that I recall since dosing was quite a relief but there really wasn't any discomfort despite the long wait and, other than the headache, no obvious signs of significant dehydration. Kinda strange but didn't feel worrisome, to be honest.



PepperSocks said:


> What in the fuck happened here?  This is the first time I've opened this thread and I only did so because I was surprised to see a number higher than 1,100 in the replies column.
> 
> 
> 
> I think using this thread for finding information is a hopeless cause unless you are truly enthusiastic about said chemical.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to make a new thread based on actual info and keep the socializing and music sharing to PD social?



One of the facts I guess you didn't get a chance to pull from this overgrown thread is that a new and proper B&D thread will be started very soon. It's just that with the sheer volume of posting - at some points I'd reply to a post above me and by the time I posted it it was a page a half later  - that it just seems impractical to do until the first flush of excitement dies down a bit. There's plenty of good info here but a fuckload of stuff we don't want so us mods are gonna half to go through it all first and then make sure the new thread stays on track.

As for the socialising and music, several people here were tripping on a brand new drug and it seems thousands were avidly following it. Really was a bit of a party cos whilst only a few were on it the others were getting a contact high. When you sample it yourself you will understand 



Equal Observer said:


> Tried this at 4pm today, it's still going good. Very psychedelic when smoked with cannabis. Details tomorrow (Y) The writing on the screen is becoming wavy ahah x



I may have misunderstood, but do you mean you smoked the 6-APB as well or smoked weed and dosed orally (or in another way)? And glad you are enjoying it too 



SyntheticPharming said:


> Based on these reports it's clear that this compound generates a remarkably unique blend of effects that i'd imagine many would find extremely pleasurable (including myself). However, one can't help but think whether this will be a short lived honeymoon, as with 4-MMC, or does it have that special something to make it one of the greats? Basically, I'm just curious whether it can be predicted at this point as to if and how far 6-APB will spread into the underground scene, and if us poor experimenters across the Atlantic will ever get to taste some.



A couple of Americans have mentioned that they have been told they will receive samples but none seem to have received them yet. Hopefully just down to international post being a bit slow (it only landed in the UK a coupla days ago). Seems like a few may be in luck but once it's in full production I would imagine it will be similar to the cathinones in that it will be sent but at your own responsibility as far as legal risk goes.

As for it becoming big on the underground scene, there obviously won't be any underground chemists producing it initially as it seems like it may be relatively tricky to produce (I may be totally wrong cos I ain't no chemist) and no synth has been published as far as I know (again I may well be mistaken). I really do expect that it will be a massive hit with users though and will get very big very quickly if supply can keep up with demand. I could honestly see it becoming some peoples' DOC for partying - it's that nice that some may well even choose it over MDMA 



instink said:


> Guys, as much as we as bluelighters don't want a nickname and as ridiculous as 'benzo fury' is, nothing we say about it is going to change the way they advertise it. quick internet searching as found me 15 vendors advertising it, and at least 12 or 13 of those are all using the 'benzo fury' name.



Sadly I have to agree. I think the silly name will probably stay which is a shame as it will inevitably draw unnecessary attention to it and confuse some people. And all I will say on the vendor thing is that nowhere near that many will have it. There will be a lot of scammers 



PepperSocks said:


> So I actually looked at the structure and effects profile.. sounds like something right up my alley



From knowing the kinda drugs you like, I'm pretty sure you'll love it


----------



## alfa1983

Morning Guys

I have received my sample of approx 100mg this morning. 

Its taken all my strength to not just bosh it now, allergy test already done!!

My question is does anyone think I have enough to split and share with my gf.  Having read the reports from the last few days it seemed as if a few people dosed too low and did not quite get the strength of high others reported, and I don't really want to waste the sample.

Do you think I should do it myself so I get a decent idea of the effects or should I just stop being so selfish?? 

I think she'd understand....hopefully.


----------



## sefrutini

ct-boi said:


> 6-APB is an MDA analogue and therefore covered by the US analog act. It's 'nearly' structuraly identical infact.





The Smoking Man said:


> What's the exact criteria in the analogue act that defines what a structural analogue is?





ct-boi said:


> I'm not sure mate but if you take a look at the structure of both compunds you will see there is only the smallest of differences between the two.


I dont know how useful these posts will be as i think they are all refering to UK law, but i'd been closely following the legality discussion so thought i'd post a list of posts that might be useful. (opinions are mixed, some say legal some say otherwise, and some people may be refering to 6-apdb)


vecktor said:


> neither apdb nor apb are covered,  because the catch all law requires alkyl, alkoxy, alkylenedioxy or halide substituents in the ring, which is why 4-mta was not illegal until specifically added.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=8486944&postcount=1096




Skyline_GTR said:


> The other implication of this is that where there is some ambiguity and debate as to whether 6-APDB would be illegal or not in the UK, 6-APB is definitely legal as the double bond means there's no way that the furan ring can be counted as an alkoxy substituent.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=8413611&postcount=165


And theres also lots of information if you read from here to about the bottom of that page.

You'd also do well by searching the thread for alkoxy or alkyl, etc as they normally turn up posts with people talking about the chemical structure in relation to its legality
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=5294766

Also these two posts (i think) are both claiming it is illegal:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8416662&highlight=alkoxy#post8416662
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8486944&highlight=alkoxy#post8486944


----------



## alfa1983

I'll certainly try my best to do a full TR.  Never done one before but I'll try to be disciplined and keep a track of everything. 

One other thing... From others experience of the residual stimulation and the insomnia, and the fact I have work on Monday morning, should I be dosing nice and early today to make sure I can get my head down at some point.  Does anyone feel particularly bad today or is the general consensus that the crash is easier than MDMA??


----------



## Vurtual

*My report*

My first post on here - I blagged a vendor for a sample by saying I'd report honestly on Bluelight - after his kind response, and after trying it I feel obliged to - but I'm not a shill (what would be the point with a sustance that actually works?)

This is just an initial report with ~33mg of 6APB - I'd been at a party on thursday night (it were a bit rubbish) where I'd indulged a fair bit.  Next day after not much sleep (30 minutes) I arrived home to find a 200mg sample.  

I didn't want to do a full dose cos I wouldn't have a fair judgement so I decided to split 100mg between me and two friends (I weighed the 100mg, but then eyeballed it into 3 (I know! it was after a party)).  A letter with the sample suggested to 'not inhale', but I lined it up anyway just to see (I hadn't checked this thread) - I tentatively sniffed a tiny bit, and that was enough! (painful) - so I dabbed the rest .  Smells and tastes funny (like perfume), but taste in the mouth isn't too bad (slightly sweet).  My conclusion: DONT SNORT. 
(my friend snorted the whole lot (he's like that) and got some bleeding, though he still had an effect)

I wasn't really expecting much more than a tingle, but was very pleasantly surprised - we were all hit by the ~33mg and were chatting for several hours.   I'd say the full effect lasted at least 4-5 hours, but I was still feeling nice from it 10 hours later (though a bit tired).
We all really liked the effect - it was euphoric, chatty a bit psychedelic (not particularly visual, but things did have a look of unreality), but always felt clean.  I felt I could have definitely done more, but I still enjoyed it.  At no point did I want to do any more (not cos I felt it was too much, just cos it was satisfying).  Next morning after 8 hours sleep, I feel a bit heavy-headed, but that's expected after the party.

It was a nice effect from a surprisingly small bit - maybe being knackered after the party (and no sleep, no food) potentiated the effect.

I can only make the proper judgement of this when I do a larger amount on a clear head (I'll obviously wait a week for this).


----------



## angelsmoke

I took about 80mg orally at 11.20. Was reading this thread to kill time waiting for it to have an effect. Killing time has worked, I just started to feel quite an intense come up. Faster than I expected, I was expecting to have to wait an hour.

Doesn't feel nice yet -- a bit nauseous and dizzy, but it's not uncomfortable per se, probably because it feels quite similar to MDMA, where you know something good is about to start. I'll be back with more info!


----------



## Vurtual

alfa1983 said:


> Morning Guys
> 
> I have received my sample of approx 100mg this morning.
> 
> Its taken all my strength to not just bosh it now, allergy test already done!!
> 
> My question is does anyone think I have enough to split and share with my gf.  Having read the reports from the last few days it seemed as if a few people dosed too low and did not quite get the strength of high others reported, and I don't really want to waste the sample.
> 
> Do you think I should do it myself so I get a decent idea of the effects or should I just stop being so selfish??
> 
> I think she'd understand....hopefully.



I split 100mg with three (see report above) - while I can't wait to do the other 100 to myself (I got the lucky 200), it was still a really nice time, and lasted hours (with the caveats in the report) - but it's your call (I'd've taken it all myself if I only had 100)


----------



## Shambles

Morning, all. Quick update on the morning after proper. Finished my interrupted sleep and woke up feeling a bit fuzzy of head with a few aches and pains but as I'd been up for almost three days on various combinations of various drugs that's hardly a surprise. Overall I don't feel too bad at all considering. If I had to do stuff today I'm sure I could but would probably choose a lazy day of lounging for preference. Which is exactly what will happen 

I was also rather chuffed to wake up to find a further sample of it poking through me doorflap. I imagine tolerance would be a concern so not sure exactly when I will dive in for further testing but my willpower ain't great and it is rather scrummy so probably won't be as long as it possibly should 



shephard89 said:


> I was quite exited by this stuff until I heard about the "pellet" thing. I think ill just give it a miss until someone decides to sell it by the gram...



One of those pills should be enough for a whole night. How much would a night on MDMA/pills cost you? More than that I suspect.

All this speculation about price is kinda irrelevant. It will cost whatever it costs. I suspect the price will come down soon enough but from what I hear there won't be much available initially and rarity value will inevitably translate into monetary value until it becomes more readily available.

The point Milligrams makes about it being priced at a level that will limit the possibilities of people selling it on is an interesting one though. Was definitely a factor in the explosion of meph in the UK. When you can buy a gram of something as fiendish as that for less than a packet of cigarettes rampant abuse and dealing was always going to be rife.


----------



## angelsmoke

Yeugh, I just threw up. Hope I didn't vomit out any of the 6-APB goodness!!


----------



## Link_S

I feel great today, after a good nights sleep


----------



## rafterman

I received a sample today, which I will be splitting into 2 x 50mg doses and sharing with a friend at Glastonbury, so I will report back on it's effectiveness and performance in a highly social environment. It's kind of a shame that I haven't got 2 x 100mg doses, but I think it will be interesting to see how it effects us at a lower dose, especially as neither of us have had any decent mdma for 2 years, and only very low amounts of meph/pips. It will also be useful to monitor the YMMV principle, given that we are both male and there is a 2st weight difference (my mate's a chunky fucker :-D).


----------



## Vurtual

angelsmoke said:


> Yeugh, I just threw up. Hope I didn't vomit out any of the 6-APB goodness!!



I felt queasy a few times, but it felt like an effect of the substance rather than it's presence in the stomach (it was a couple of hours in) I'd say it's already in there by now.


----------



## Vurtual

rafterman said:


> I received a sample today, which I will be splitting into 2 x 50mg doses and sharing with a friend at Glastonbury, so I will report back on it's effectiveness and performance in a highly social environment. It's kind of a shame that I haven't got 2 x 100mg doses, but I think it will be interesting to see how it effects us at a lower dose, especially as neither of us have had any decent mdma for 2 years, and only very low amounts of meph/pips. It will also be useful to monitor the YMMV principle, given that we are both male and there is a 2st weight difference (my mate's a chunky fucker :-D).



I was definitely surprised by what I thought would be a low dose (~33mgs) and I'd had mud just a few hours before (see above) - you'll deffinitely get a good taste of the substance - doing it with someone would probably make it better as well (I found it quite entactogenic)

Duh - I should have but this in with the last post (I'm new here...)


----------



## rafterman

Vurtual said:


> I was definitely surprised by what I thought would be a low dose (~33mgs) and I'd had mud just a few hours before (see above) - you'll deffinitely get a good taste of the substance - doing it with someone would probably make it better as well (I found it quite entactogenic)
> 
> Duh - I should have but this in with the last post (I'm new here...)



Yeah, I read your post with interest, which is why I'm happy doing a 50mg dose. I also take your point on doing it with someone else as I'd like to explore the entactogenic side, as that is what has been missing from any legal/illegal stuff I've had for the last couple of years, and rather than necking the lot and feeling sorry for my mate for not being in a similar state, I'd rather split it and share the fun. 

I can't wait to see wha the The Orb live will be like on this rc. :D


----------



## angelsmoke

Vurtual said:


> I felt queasy a few times, but it felt like an effect of the substance rather than it's presence in the stomach (it was a couple of hours in) I'd say it's already in there by now.



Yeah, hard to describe, but I also felt like it was because of the effects not because of the actual ingestion. 

Pretty sure I didn't throw any of it up, or if I did I don't mind, cos I am now feeling very nice!! No visuals as yet, but a feeling of wellbeing and near-euphoric fuckeness.


----------



## Turing Machine

Does anyone care to take any guesses on whether the d-isomer is strong enough for this compound to undergo N-methylation and still retain enough activity while removing some of the hallucinogenic effects? 

This would also allow two or actually more possible new legal forms even if benzofuran and dihydrobenzofuran groups were added to the law, the benzofuran and dihydrobenzofuran analogs of FLEA and  MDOH, the N-hydroxy 6-apb, 6-apdb, 5-apb, and 5-apdb, as well as the N-methyl, N-Hydroxy versions of said compounds. At least from what I understand N-OH groups aren't covered in the new UK law. I assume MDOH and FLEA are currently covered from that law that mentions making everything in PHKAL illegal. Even if N-methylation destroys activity of 6-apb, the N-OH could ppssibly work. Also, the N-hydroxy and N-methyl,N-hydroxy versions would seem to me to be more legal in the US since MDOH and FLEA are not specifically listed as controlled substances although pretty likely to be considered analogs, and it would add a bit more separation between the compound being sold and any specifically listed controlled substance. That said, MDOH and FLEA might not be interesting nor their benzofuran counterparts. If so, it wouldnt be the first time Shulgin's descriptions were a little more glowing than the compound actually is to most users.


----------



## discopupils

Out of curiosity, do the people who have tried this drug recommend it as a dance drug like MDMA or is it more a chilled out thing?


----------



## Vurtual

discopupils said:


> Out of curiosity, do the people who have tried this drug recommend it as a dance drug like MDMA or is it more a chilled out thing?




I couldn't really be definitive (see report above) about 6APB, but my leg was bouncing to the music and if in a club/party I would have danced - but maybe the slight psychedelic edge would make some people more inclined to sit and chat instead... 

Lots of people complain that crystal MDMA isn't 'dancy' like the pills of yore (I don't though); and who knows which of those legendary pills were MDA or MDMA anyway (eternity notwithstanding)


----------



## Shambles

Definitely a lot of music enhancement and it felt like a proper party drug to me. Think "speedy pills with bonus swirls". Not enough reports in yet to be sure though and - as ever - YMMV.


----------



## feeny87

discopupils said:


> Out of curiosity, do the people who have tried this drug recommend it as a dance drug like MDMA or is it more a chilled out thing?



i think you could use it either way. i could have been dancing all night on it if i had got to go out but in the house with some trance music was really good too.


----------



## Equal Observer

Well here's my report - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=508933


----------



## Link_S

discopupils said:


> Out of curiosity, do the people who have tried this drug recommend it as a dance drug like MDMA or is it more a chilled out thing?



I found it much more chilled out and would've preferred it at home with a few mates. Will have to try it again before i can say for sure though.
Done a trip report & a few more are popping up now
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=508922


----------



## discopupils

Thanks for all the replies everyone  I assume it would be safe to mix with a small amount of amphetamine for clubbing but I'll tread carefully with it.


----------



## Link_S

^I'd imagine so. I was half tempted to throw some meph into the mix after the euphoria wore off but decided against it in the end


----------



## Equal Observer

I smoked weed with it, made it very very psychedelic and not fit for public. I could imagine with a little speed or mephedrone it would be euphoric and you'd be more than socially exceptable with everything looking a bit more lovely.


----------



## discopupils

Yeah I find meph combines really poorly with MDxx type substances anyway. I might buy ethylphenidate to combine it with if I'm feeling daring


----------



## Shambles

Was great with 2C-B 

Couldn't say for sure it would be safe with phet so I'd tread carefully and take it steady if I were you, DP.


----------



## angelsmoke

Redosed the last of the 100mg (about 30mg) about an hour ago.

Hasn't lived up to my expectations psychedelic-wise - no visuals at all, but still a very lovely drug. I suspect I did lose some of it when I was sick, or perhaps I just started with too low a dose. We don't have any scales so eyeballed from the 200mg we have - I was deliberately conservative so may have been quite a low dose.
Might be interesting to know for those who aren't after the trippy effects - probably been said already, but a low dose doesn't seem to do anything in that direction. 

All good with me - I was hoping for the full spectrum of effects but it's still great! I was never that taken with the trippy bits of MDMA, preferred the clearer headed euphoria, so possibly I didn't miss out on much.


----------



## Mugz

I have taken my first dose, was about an hour ago, or maybe less, had been out drinking for a mates stage do, but have taken it since I got home

Unfortunately I was sick not long ago but it felt like a good coming up vomiting session  and I still feel great now  Good times to come I hope


----------



## Mugz

Good stuff so far  am coming up quite strong, lack of any major visuals yet but still a great feeling


----------



## Mugz

been about 1.50 hours since I took some and feeling it come into it's own about now  is feeling really great :D great drug


----------



## Isaac_Hock

I think inorbit is giving suppliers and vendors a little bit too much credit there, to be honest.

Anyway, I did 125mg last night (100mg initial dose and 25mg booster a few hours later.) Builds up quite gradually, comes on smoothly and steadily. Slight queasiness on the come up but nothing major and only lasted a few minutes. 

Two hours in I was a gurning mess. A very wonderful feeling indeed, definitely comparable to MDMA. The peak lasted a few hours and then it dropped off very (and I mean very) gradually. Put it this way I did the first dose at 5pm and was still mashed at 5am.

Unlike most people I didn't really get any psychedelic visuals. A little fuzziness around the edges of my vision and that was it. But the stuff feels so good I think I can live without the visuals.

No come-down to speak of. I feel a bit tired today due to sleeping very fitfully (as would be expected) but apart from that, nothing.

Great stuff.


----------



## Link_S

Oh yeah quick update to after effects. Got no hangover/comedown since i've slept, no crash or depression or the likes


----------



## Scoobysnacks

is benzo fairy 6-apb or 6-apdb as this wiki link says its 6-apdb, me thinks it been called 6-apb on the grounds 6-apdb may be illegal, can anyone please clarify this?

also this doesnt sound good

The unsaturated benzofuran derivative 6-APB, or 6-(2-aminopropyl)benzofuran is also known,[1] but the difference in pharmacological effects between 6-APB and 6-APDB is unclear, especially as 6-APB is known to be an agonist at the 5-HT2C serotonin receptor,[2]  so may produce potent anorectic effects along with various other possible side effects.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6-APDB


----------



## Link_S

Benzo fairy hahaha!
We don't know for sure, and doubt we will (unless someone gets it independently tested maybe, which wont happen for a while). The one i got my sample from said 6-apb though so i'd put money on that. Hardly the best reason to think it though, could be either


----------



## Xamkou

It's 6-APB - it's been confirmed. I can't explain by whom without going into vendor talk.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

so they gonna be very similar to each other and by sounds 6-apdb is safer!! anorectic to peeps who dont know means to suppress food urges , i like my food way to much , i may go with 6-apdb:D


----------



## Link_S

Jeez you 2 quit your bitching & keep this shit on topic. I found the day after taking it even tohugh i hadnt slept & still felt a bit weird i could eat just fine btw scooby. Doubt i could've eaten on it though same as with any stim for me


----------



## feeny87

Link_S said:


> Jeez you 2 quit your bitching & keep this shit on topic. I found the day after taking it even tohugh i hadnt slept & still felt a bit weird i could eat just fine btw scooby. Doubt i could've eaten on it though same as with any stim for me



i found it easy to eat the day after taking it. even tho things seemed a bit more chewy and a little harder to swallow for some reason


----------



## Isaac_Hock

Harambulus said:


> Good insights isaac.
> 
> How would  you compare the comedown to clean MDMA vs mephedrone- psychologically plus body load?
> 
> It'd help me get a better idea comparing to drugs I already tried.
> 
> For instance even the cleanest MDMA I've had would still leave me with quite a shit hangover the next day or two.
> 
> Meph on the other hand, although the immediate comedown was shit (that sudden loss of euphoria- more frustration and despair than anything), the body load aspect I thought was quite light (not talking about several day benders but one 250mg bomb). I.e. If I'd done some in the evening I could easily sleep and be right (pretty much) as rain the next morning.
> 
> As 6pb lasts so much longer than both I'm imagining it might be more (equivalently) on the MDMA comedown side.
> 
> What's your (and other's) take?



I usually do get a comedown on MDMA and feel quite wank for a few days afterwards. The same with pills. On mephedrone, no come-down to speak of at all, as with 6-APB a bit tired next day due to fitful sleep. This seemed typical even though I did quite a lot of meph and must have built up a certain tolerance. Whether you'd get a comedown on 6-APB with regular use and building a tolerance remains to be seen. All in all, a great new chemical, I will most definitely be doing it again.


----------



## khatman

I was really looking forward to the 6-APB after reading all the reports of how wonderful it was but was quite underwhelmed in the end.
I know a lot wont want to hear that but for me 115mg never quite got me there, felt promising at the start and the effects were long lasting but I never got loved up, or that amazing feeling from MDMA.

I had not taken any drugs in a couple of months either, no meph since the ban.

If you have not taken MDMA before I expect you will love it because it is stronger than the other stuff in ther RC market but if you have had amazing pills and crystal you might be a bit disappointed.

The only thing that had put me off taking it in the first place was the reported visuals (which I don't particularly want) but thankfully there were none.

I wonder if skyline and ground zero were sent 6-APDB the first time, I remember him taking about nausea and visuals from that.


----------



## blobbymahn

khatman said:


> I was really looking forward to the 6-APB after reading all the reports of how wonderful it was but was quite underwhelmed in the end.
> I know a lot wont want to hear that but for me 115mg never quite got me there, felt promising at the start and the effects were long lasting but I never got loved up, or that amazing feeling from MDMA.



How heavy are you? Maybe you just need to take more. 120mg of MDMA never really did it for me yet obliterated other people. Try 130 next time?


----------



## khatman

blobbymahn said:


> How heavy are you? Maybe you just need to take more. 120mg of MDMA never really did it for me yet obliterated other people. Try 130 next time?



16 1/2 stone now although 100mg of MDMA used to be perfect for a good dunt whan I was bulking at 18 stone.

aMT gave me lots of euphoria but I found it sedating (unlike lots of other people that found it stimulating).

I think the majority of people will like this, just not quite what I am looking for.
Actually the only drug I seem to enjoy now is MDMA.

Does YMMV mean, Your mileage may vary?


----------



## Vurtual

I dabbed 60-70mg of 6apb about 90 min after food.  A funny taste but very familiar from certain 90s pills.  Come up proper started in about an hour, full effects at about 2 hours - quite a lot of nausea for this time (i had a bowl next to me), but no sick.
Effects were very nice - more trippy than mdma - some visual effects (no actual hallucinations, but visual distortions, colour enhancement, and that look of weirdness).  Some stimulation/foot tapping etc, but not massive - the slight trippiness predominated for me (maybe because i wanted it to).
Made music and really enjoyed it (how i usually use mdma).
5 hours in the peak started to subside but still nice - feel like I could do more at 7 hours (but not compelled to).  Still stimulated for a while after the peak (like methylone), but never feel horrible about it (up 9-10 hours in all).  Next day after 5 hours sleep feel fine and still slightly niced out. 
So much healthier feeling than the (few times) i did meph or m1 - my pulse never went higher than 100 or so and mostly about 90 (i've caught it at 120+ when on m1, and still high days after) (my resting pulse is about 70-80)

I really liked this; however I think the trippiness may not be everyone's cup of tea (some will love it/some wont, specially those whose main tipple has been meph).  Plus caution should be taken with this stuff - if it's in 100mg pellets, it should really be introduced to newbies gradually (try a quarter first then a half... like we did with strong pills in the 90s) - some people who havent done psychs  before can react badly to even the slight trippiness of a good pill (respect the substance) - thats if it ever gets sold...

^about empathy - I was on my own for most of it but at the start i was with some people: it did feel quite empathetic to me chatting to them - some push to talk, but enough sensitivity to listen too (and felt quite empathetic to my pets after too).  i couldn't quantify this next to mdma (maybe im just feeling empathetic anyway (or is that erm pathetic)).  

^And the visuals weren't particularly visual, just that look of immanence that familiar objects take on (maybe that's just me).  The trippiness was more in the feelling side - a slight edge of awe and a bit of laughter (again, maybe just me - im quite sensitive to psychs)


----------



## Xorkoth

*The Big and Dandy 6-APB Thread*

...


----------



## busby

Most people seem to be feeling sick during the come up. Is this a sign of anything? I've done MDMA, Meth etc and have never had a feeling sick feeling. Some people are saying this is a good thing I guess due to getting the same feelings with pure MDMA?


----------



## Vurtual

busby said:


> Most people seem to be feeling sick during the come up. Is this a sign of anything? I've done MDMA, Meth etc and have never had a feeling sick feeling. Some people are saying this is a good thing I guess due to getting the same feelings with pure MDMA?



I often get nausea when oral dosing on MDxx, especially pills; but it was noticeable - also i think i remember someone saying that early trials on 5-apdb often gave nausea, so maybe it's a feature of the benzofuran or summit.


----------



## angelsmoke

I was also underwhelmed. That conflicts with what I said during ("it's wonderful, great, wow") -- but often things seem different when you've had time to reflect on them.

It was very enjoyable, very strong from a small dose. I didn't experience any visual effects at all - perhaps a bit of colur enhancement and haziness but barely noticable, and I was really looking forward to them.

For me it wasn't a patch on MDMA. It didn't have near the same levels of empathy or euphoria. It felt quite shallow.

I had residual stimulation for about 12 hours from first dose. The immediate comedown was pretty uncomfortable, feeling a bit sick and a bit sick of it all. I vomitted twice - once during the come up and once at the end. The vomitting wasn't all that unpleasant (I'm sure anyone who has been sick on pills will understand what I mean), but the sick shitty feeling was pretty grim. I felt better just resting my head on a cushion and closing my eyes for a while -- quite nice to relax, but would be a bit of an issue if you were out.
I'm a fan of benzos/GBL to get through a comedown, but I didn't need them for this.

Longer term comedown I can't really comment on yet as they can drag on for a week. The day after I just wanted to lie around and watch TV, so did my comedown classic of Star Trek overload - felt perfectly happy but wouldn't have wanted to go to work. Today (2 days after) I feel perfectly fine. Actually, I feel better than I usually do, less edgy.

Definitely a very nice drug and I'd take it again (if it ever appears for general sale), but I wish I had set out to judge it purely from my own perspective rather than trying to find all the other effects described in this thread. I was almost looking for "legal mdma" and this isn't it. I won't even compare it to mephedrone -- it's a very different beast.


----------



## sefrutini

Is the euphoria feeling similar to that from opiates, but with more stimulation?  I should have a sample tomorrow but i'm just trying to get an idea of something to compare it too and i noticed nobody's said whether it is or isn't anything like opiates (bear in mind i've only tried a CWE of codiene, ~400mg).
(i may be well off the mark with this comparison as i'm rather inexperienced)


----------



## BigTee

sefrutini said:


> Is the euphoria feeling similar to that from opiates, but with more stimulation?  I should have a sample tomorrow but i'm just trying to get an idea of something to compare it too and i noticed nobody's said whether it is or isn't anything like opiates (bear in mind i've only tried a CWE of codiene, ~400mg).
> (i may be well off the mark with this comparison as i'm rather inexperienced)



i'm a heroin addict and regularly use other opiates too, yet to try 6-apb but i'm very experienced with these mdma-style RCs - methylone, mephedrone, et al - and i'm a regular user of crystal mdma ...i've never found any of them to be in any way similar to opiates. totally different game. that said, i imagine 6-apb will be much more euphoric than codeine for just about everyone


----------



## Shambles

For those interested here's the mass spectrum thingy of the 6-APB samples that were recently sent out:


----------



## any major dude

thanks for that shambles.  Glad it doesn't look too much like a forest


----------



## Shambles

According to the first impressions of those in ADD it is definitely 6-APB with a few minor impurities (which is to be expected really, I'm sure). Sure they'll have more to say after looking into it... not that many of us mere mortals will understand their conclusions :D


----------



## Mullered

So what is the general concensus regarding the difference between 6-apdb and 6-apd.  The same, similar or completey different substances?


----------



## Xorkoth

They are different but related substances.  No one who got a sample here has tried 6-APDB as all the samples were 6-APB.


----------



## nuke

The picture provided is actually 1H NMR in D2O.

I'll forward my, Murphy and Hugo24's comments from the other thread.



			
				Murphy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I already suspected something like this. Ergo: No more CAS-numbers from Murphy.
> 
> 
> Can we get a higher resolution for the NMR, please?
> On the first sight, it looks indeed like genuine 6-APB (probably a salt; it was measured in D2O): 5 signals in the aromatic range vs. 3 for 6-APDB. The rest is hard to deciper though. Methyl is there, so is methylene and methylidene. No signal for the amine, but that was expected in D2O.
> 
> Nice! Thanks for the spectrum! I can see several impurities though. Check minor signals at 2.1, 2.8, 3.7, 6.8 and 7.25. All these shouldn't be there, if this batch is intended for human consumption. But impurities seem to be an accepted standard nowadays.
> 
> - Murphy





			
				Hugo said:
			
		

> ... the dihydrofuran protons would come characteristically at 4ppm. And theres no N-Methyl there either, so far so good and it appears reasonably pure. But judging the isomer with accuracy is quite difficult. Asking for a higher resolution is just an excuse from Murphy, I see enough in the expanded range but I can't judge





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Yes, I was wondering about this myself. There is a slight shift about 0.1ppm or 0.2ppm towards 0 in the higher region (maybe because of the solvent?) for the two aromatic protons nearest to the isopropylamine chain. One would predict a peak somewhere about 6.5ppm (alkenyl 1H approximate to phenyl ring) also so the presence of that is not surprising. Yet strangely the peak is quite a bit higher than expected. The peak near delta=7.7ppm really strongly indicates the the alkenyl proton adjacent to the oxygen, though, so it sure seems like the benzofuranyl amphetamine derivative.


----------



## bignbrown

so how stimmy is this stuff on the heart/circulation etc? as dodgy as meph or anything? sounds good but i get anxious on things that are too stimulating.


----------



## ebola?

> so how stimmy is this stuff on the heart/circulation etc? as dodgy as meph or anything? sounds good but i get anxious on things that are too stimulating.



The binding numbers suggest that it is less so than MDMA, but there isn't really sufficient data yet.
And meph sets the bar really fucking low.


----------



## Sparky1986

I've been lucky enough to receive a sample of this chemical and have tried it twice.

First time: 50mg dissolved in water. Was advised to try 90 - 100mg but I decided to "test the water" first and use a low dose to check for threshold effects. After about an hour a come-up was felt however it wasn't very strong and lasted for a few minutes, before subsiding into a bit of a mood lift accompanied by an increased heart rate (probably around 80bpm) for around 2 hours. The increased heart rate was not uncomfortable at all. Overall not very significant effects.

Second time: 70mg dissolved in water for both myself and a close friend. For myself a very strong comeup started after about half an hour - a big rush of energy, very increased heart rate, a feeling of wellbeing and visual distortion; things appeared a lot brighter and perspective was slightly distorted making edges look wavy.
  My friend came up about 20 minutes later with similar effects. This was probably due to the fact that I had a completely empty stomach whereas my friend had eaten fairly recently.
  The comeup led into an enjoyable, slightly spacey (but not full-on trippy) euphoria with physical rushes that came in waves. We both felt that the experience was not particularly stimulating, we were quite monged out not talking loads like we expected.
  The experience lasted for about 3 hours or so, peak effects from 1 - 2 hours with the visual distortions disappearing first leavinga pleasant glow.
  There was no paranoia, adverse physical effects or much of a comedown from the drug. However the comeup was fairly intense so I imagine 90 - 100mg doses would provide a significantly stronger and probably longer lasting experience, in my opinion this would be too much for an inexperienced user.

We both enjoyed the experience and to some degree this chemical does live up to the hype. We didn't have the mad euphoria some people have reported although maybe this will be attained with higher doses.

Take care people!


----------



## Shambles

Thanks for the nice report, Sparky 

My only experience with this chem so far was at 100mg and from what you say, and the reports of one or two other people's experience of slightly lower doses than that, upping the dose just a tad seems to make a _big_ difference. I found 100mg to be very satisfying but felt that just a smidge more would have taken it from the realms of a very good drug indeed to a truly awesome one. I have (ab)used MDMA, psyches, stims and a whole range of other drugs to the nth degree for a very long time though which I'm sure would play a part. Have 200mg left which I will be exploring further possibilities with in the near future but so far - from that one experience alone - it has surpassed my wildest expectations and I have high hopes for further explorations


----------



## pavement50

The 100mg experience i enjoyed was nice and smooth with a little funky beat to it.. but i do think too that  intriguingly increasing the dose to 150-200mg would make it a little more slanted and enchanted.. I'll be giving it a go some time soon..
p.s The comedown was such a nice gradual smooth landing .. that i didnt even realise i had landed! Felt a bit lazy tho next day but then again it was sunday and i was smoking weed all day....


----------



## Brian.Badonde

will 6-APB have some bad side effects?

purple knees?
numb fingers/toes?
blue limbs?
vasconconstriction/vascilitis?


----------



## MeDieViL

Brian.Badonde said:


> Please explain your reasoning.



All this mephedrone trouble isnt seen with more powerfull serotonine releasers like MDMA and in fact its meph's metabolite thats probably responsible for the vasoconstriction, maybe mediated by a adronergic mechanism, this has nothing to do with serotonine.


----------



## Shambles

Mullered said:


> any one tried testing it with a reagent yet?



I _believe_ it turns Marquis a dark purple colour similar to MDMA/MDA. Sure somebody posted somewhere in this thread that they had tested it and that was the case but can't be 100% cos my memory ain't great. Would be great if anybody receiving samples could test them and post the results 

As for pics of the legit product, I have a picture of mine but still can't get it from my camera to my PC cos I can't find the sodding lead 

If/when I can find that lead I will post it up but it is a fine, light brown/tan powder as has been mentioned by others.

PS: To whoever said that purple limbs/vasoconstriction wasn't caused by the toxic metabolite of mephedrone - you are mistaken cos it really is and is very common. No reports of any vasoconstriction issues caused by 6-APB but there is obviously precious little in the way of reports to base this on so far. Please report on any problems you may have when using it.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> I _believe_ it turns Marquis a dark purple colour similar to MDMA/MDA. Sure somebody posted somewhere in this thread that they had tested it and that was the case but can't be 100% cos my memory ain't great. Would be great if anybody receiving samples could test them and post the results
> 
> As for pics of the legit product, I have a picture of mine but still can't get it from my camera to my PC cos I can't find the sodding lead
> 
> If/when I can find that lead I will post it up but it is a fine, light brown/tan powder as has been mentioned by others.



Is your sample tan / light brown?

How easy is it to get hold of a reagent?  Are they cheap?


----------



## Shambles

Vasoconstriction is not caused specifically by serotonin or dopamine as far as I know (I may be mistaken so maybe look it up) and can happen to anybody on many stims but meph is notoriously bad for it - got it pretty severely myself after just a handful of uses of meph and now get it after using almost any stim. Meph is toxic as hell and the effects seem to be at least semi-permanent 

Mullered: My sample (and all the other legit ones) are tan/brown coloured. Marquis tests are widely available online from places like here and many others. They are cheap, reliable and well worth the small investment


----------



## The Smoking Man

Brian.Badonde said:


> will 6-APB have some bad side effects?
> 
> purple knees?
> numb fingers/toes?
> blue limbs?
> vasconconstriction/vascilitis?


Serotonergic and adrenergic activity are both implicated in vasoconstriction, so that effect is pretty much a given. It's more likely that the degree of vasoconstriction would be more along the lines of MD(M)A rather than meph, though, so purple knees/limbs and other effects of cardiotoxicity shouldn't be prevalent like they were with meph.


----------



## Morpheus19

How does it come that nobody does feel depression the next day? I mean it's still a releaser of dopamine and serotonin, and as it seem the release is comparable to drugs like MDMA that left at least me fucked up for days. 
Is there somebody who has already took it and is sensible to comedowns like me? Or are you that kind of person that is able to enjoy the mdma-afterglow the days after?


----------



## MeDieViL

I'm gonna try my sample tonight:D.


----------



## Ghostface

I asked this in the previous thread but I guess my question got lost in all the vendor talk.

What is is the stimulation like after the effetcts have worn off compared to known substances, i.e amphetamine, mdma, methylone?


----------



## Shambles

Stimulation lasted a _looooong_ time for me and others have mentioned it too. 24 hours from the time I took it till being able to sleep. Oddly enough, was rather enjoyable stimulation (possibly due to the lack of comedown effects making it feel crappy?) and really didn't bother me. Mostly felt kinda upbeat, perky and clear-headed. Almost like the effects morphed from MD(M)Aesque into a lowish dose of speed once the peak had faded. Was actually rather pleasant. Could be an issue if you needed to do stuff the following day... but that's what benzos are for 

Morpheus: I noticed no comedown at all really - definitely more of an afterglow. I get no comedown from MDMA either, mind. Seems to be fairly mixed opinions on the comedown or lack thereof - some report feeling great afterwards and others considerably less great. Just like the effects themselves, the aftereffects seem to be very much in YMMV territory.


----------



## blauwelichten

I'm interested I a couple of things, 
metabolisation for those who've experienced this substance how did it get 
expelled from the body, any noticeable 
meph like sweats?
Penile function, how was the old chap affected?
Thanks


----------



## CocoJombo

A friend took 150mg through the nose. First, said that he felt the changes during the first 5-10 minutes. Then he said that there are visual effects are changing color. Then came mass euphoria. After half an hour he felt that the word overdose. Half an hour fighting with him, but then broke down and asked her to call an ambulance. We are waiting for the result.


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh lord, I sure hope no one else does something so amazingly stupid and dies.


----------



## Shambles

^ The psychedelic effects were minimal for me. Some brightening of colours and some gentle swirlz and waviness but no altered though patterns, MDMA with light visuals pretty much describes it to a tee 

Brian: That was 150mg snorted and snorting similar drugs tends to double the potency (snorting, for example, 100mg of MDMA feels similar to a 200mg oral dose). Some early reports mentioned "disappointing" effects from snorting but the effects that were noted were said to be unpleasant. Seems like oral is very much the way to go with this one.

Hope your friend is okay, Coco. Was a pretty damn suicidally stupid thing to do though in all honesty


----------



## JohnnyVodka

CocoJombo said:


> A friend took 150mg through the nose. First, said that he felt the changes during the first 5-10 minutes. Then he said that there are visual effects are changing color. Then came mass euphoria. After half an hour he felt that the word overdose. Half an hour fighting with him, but then broke down and asked her to call an ambulance. We are waiting for the result.



I hope your friend is okay, but, seriously, it's people like this who get drugs on the radar of doctors, then newspapers, then politicians and eventually get them banned.  It's stupidity like this that lends weight to the argument that people need to be protected from drugs for their own good.  Maybe you need to have a word with him...


----------



## Scoobysnacks

i get sick badly on mdma everytime, i minimise this by stocking up on food intake day beforfe and eat light te day im flying


----------



## Brian.Badonde

Scoobysnacks said:


> i get sick badly on mdma everytime, i minimise this by stocking up on food intake day beforfe and eat light te day im flying



Dramamine is great to be taken with anything. Its an anti-nausea drug.


----------



## milligrams

Brian.Badonde said:


> If i bought 150 pellets and store them in my freezer how many years would they be good for?



I should think that like most phenethylamines, 6-APB is a very stable compound and would store for years. However the cost of 150 pellets might well be ridiculous!


----------



## Mullered

There was talk early on in the original thread of a mass live report.  Anyone still up for this?


----------



## Link_S

CocoJombo said:


> A friend took 150mg through the nose. First, said that he felt the changes during the first 5-10 minutes. Then he said that there are visual effects are changing color. Then came mass euphoria. After half an hour he felt that the word overdose. Half an hour fighting with him, but then broke down and asked her to call an ambulance. We are waiting for the result.



Shit. Keep us updated, what were the symptoms?


----------



## ysrh

Skyline_GTR said:


> Hope the dude is ok, but srs, 150mg up the snout...........  madness. How long before the tabloids pick up on it with this kind of irresponsibility..



About as long as it takes for them to find this thread.


----------



## Xorkoth

I deleted a bunch of social-style or off-topic posts, or speculation about what form the vendors will sell it in.  I realize we did this in the old thread, but this one is strictly for finding and contributing information.  There is probably somewhere else you can speculate about pill forms and so forth.


----------



## Mullered

regarding dosing, I dont have scales so would it be stupid to presume a gram is actually a gram and split it into 10 piles for an aproximate 100mg?


----------



## Xorkoth

Yes, that would be a very bad idea, not only because you can't assume it's a gram or even close to a gram, and also because no matter who you are, you can't accurately split a pile of powder into 10 piles.  The individual crystals might be falling in different ways in each pile... you could easily have one that's 130 or 140mg and another that's 60 or 70 and they'll look roughly the same.

Eyeballing is not a good idea for potent powders, and it seems that 10mg makes a big different with this.  I recently bought a .001g (milligram) scale on Amazon for $30 US including shipping... regular price $80 but stuff is always on sale or cheaply sold in bulk there.  If you can afford to get this or any other chemical, you can afford a decent scale.


----------



## Link_S

If you're uk based, go to your local market and pick up some scales for a tenner. Not a good idea to eyeball this one, esp until we find out what happened to the guy who took 150mg and has overdosed


----------



## Mullered

what kind of scales am I looking for?  Will have a look on ebay


----------



## Xorkoth

Check the Big and Dandy Scale Thread... there is also an old overgrown archived version linked to from the first post of the thread I've linked to.  There's a lot of discussion about where to buy them and how much they cost, and whether or not they're any good, and techniques for using a cheap mg scale.

Personally, I find that it's important to use them a certain way for them to be accurate.  You need to make a tray first, or use the tray that comes with, depending on the brand.  Put the tray (folded paperboard or something) on the scale... it will read something, perhaps a gram, maybe 2045mg (what my tray weighs).  LEAVE IT THERE, DO NOT TARE IT.  For some reason these scales are not good at picking up tiny measurements.  If you have the scale at 0 and you try to weigh 20mg, or 100mg, it will be inaccurate.  But if you weigh out the material on top of the tray, you can subtract the difference between the new measurement and the old one with just the tray.  So let's say your tray weighs 2045mg by itself.  You then put on some powder, and it reads 2139.  You subtract them and find that the weight of the powder was 2139 - 2045 = 94mg.  This way, even if you used a super sensitive scale for $500 and found out that tray plus the powder actually weighs 2187 instead of 2139, it doesn't matter because you were using relative measurements to get the difference between the two... if you used the expensive scale and the tray alone read 2093 instead of 2045, and with the powder it weighed 2187 instead of 2139, you'd still subtract 2187 - 2093 = 94mg.

Get it?  There's tricks to using cheap mg scales effectively but they can be pretty effective until you get to substances where every mg matters (like DOXs and some of the potent 2C-Xs).


----------



## Xorkoth

Nope, that's how cheap scales work.  They're not really designed to weigh tiny amounts because they're for gemstones.  So they're not very accurate at all at very little weight but when they get an actual amount of weight on them they're pretty accurate.


----------



## Mullered

Can anyone yet give a detailed description of the powder.  The colour, texture, taste and smell.  Any pictures? Ive looked but cant find any.  Would help in identifying what turns up on my doorstep!!


----------



## Xorkoth

This substance is 6-APB, NOT 6-APDB, which it was at first incorrectly labeled as.


----------



## MeDieViL

Just dosed 50mg, will dose the rest if everything is fine:D


----------



## Xorkoth

Okay, I have posted this in every Big and Dandy and I'm also going to post it here since I just added 6-APB and a few others to the survey.

PLEASE, if you have tried 6-APB, fill out my survey I'm about to describe and link to?  And if you get a chance I'd like for you to also fill it out for any other psychedelic you've done.  Thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wanted to take a minute to let everyone know in each of the substance Big and Dandies about the community project of the PD forum which has been being worked on for the past 2 years or so, the Psychedelic Effects Profile survey.  This survey asks you a number of questions, starting with the substance taken, the dose, the method of administration, other substances (non-psychedelic) ingested during the trip, and set and setting, and then it goes on to ask about a variety of specific effects, and you can select whether or not you experienced them and if so, the intensity level of that effect on a 5-point scale.

Thank you for your help with this!  For this to be of any use whatsoever, we need as many responses as we can possibly get, so please take it as many times as you have time for, for as many substances as you have had proper trips on.  We want to gather the full range of effects possible so feel free to take it for positive as well as negative experiences, for earth-shattering and average.  Each time taking the survey is for a single trip on a single substance - no combinations please, as it taints the data for each substance.  In the future I may make another survey for combinations.  The survey takes about 5 minutes to get through so it's not too much of your time.

(You can report on combinations, just not combinations with other *psychedelics*)

For further discussion of this project, please see the stickied thread at the top of the forum that starts with "Community Project".  To take the survey, please click on this link: http://freeonlinesurveys.com/rendersurvey.asp?sid=hvw6fx9mmvzz82l599169


----------



## Mullered

busby said:


> Keep us updated if you can. Or write how you felt once done



Also; does it have any kind of smell and what does it taste like.  Is it 'dusty' or 'clumpy'?


----------



## InternetMuse

Anybody got any thoughts about toxicity, both short and long term?  Sounds like one to keep an eye on, but I'm still very wary given how new it is.


----------



## Mullered

InternetMuse said:


> Anybody got any thoughts about toxicity, both short and long term?  Sounds like one to keep an eye on, but I'm still very wary given how new it is.



I would hazzard a guess and suggest its similar to MDA


----------



## MeDieViL

Mullered said:


> So hows it goin MeDieViL?



Didnt feel much from the 50mg, took the rest and its starting to come up%) (i was being overly cautious because of the psychedelic thing, but i'm sure i'm gonna have a good time)


----------



## CocoJombo

Took a friend from the hospital about 5 hours ago. Already feeling better. Here's a little paranoid, holding his heart, wants to hear the pulse, is afraid that stop. Previously, he had no experience with psychedelic, but he said that the effects were strong.
All these 5 hours trying to go to the toilet shit, but it does not work. Now again he went to the toilet ..
I handed out samples of their many customers, they tried everything from 50 to 100 ml, they all liked, say at mefedrone, not worse


----------



## MrDoIt

@CocoJombo - Glad your friend is ok - been similar situation myself when no f*cker gave a shit so its good he has mates like you to look after him. Tell him hell be fine and in a few days he will be laughing about what happened !! ( But tell him not to go so crazy with the stuff next time ok)


Hey MeDieViL have a good one mate...Ill read what you have to say tomorrow. F*ck I want some NOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mullered

Same here MeDieViL, looking forward to hearing how you got on.  Happy tripping and goodnight from me


----------



## MeDieViL

thx guys i'm feeling really great now! no visuals to speak off, but not companing:D


----------



## butchek.k

I have been through all the 6-APB threads and apologies if one has already been posted but is someone able to post a pic of this stuff. I have received my sample and just want to be sure it is what I believe it to be. I wouldn't say my sample is tan as such. I'd describe it as cream to tan coloured but it is not a strong colour, it is fairly subtle. Does this sound like the real deal to u guys? Also I did an allergy test today and it tasted bitter- is this correct? I also bombed a small amount too- enough to test to make sure it's not naphyrone but no where near enough to be threshold for 6-APB. If anyone could explain how to upload photos onto here I'll upload a photo of my sample to compare against. Cheers for the help guys.


----------



## Black

InternetMuse said:


> Anybody got any thoughts about toxicity, both short and long term?  Sounds like one to keep an eye on, but I'm still very wary given how new it is.



hepatotoxicity might be an issue. refer to the 3rd (or so) page of the thread for more info.
i guess i'll buy when it becomes available and then store it in the freezer for some time until more research gets in


----------



## muel65

so 100mg seems to be the good dose?


----------



## Shambles

100mg was a good dose for me although would have happily gone a tad higher. Others have found as little as 50mg to be a strong dose so I'd recommend not going too high initially. Can always take more and all that.


----------



## Shambles

Back on topic though... The Occasional Mrs Shambles was nigh-on drooling when I explained the effects to her yesterday. Am slightly torn between using the rest of my sample myself to explore various ROA and so on as planned or to split it with her and explore the more empathogenic and (ideally) the sensual side of it. As the "release date" is so nearly upon us I may be a lil drugpiglet and do it myself and get a couple of the pills/pellets to play with Mrs Shambles with...

Decisions, decisions... And such damnably delicious decisions too


----------



## Splitz

Aww I really need to try this. 

One question I have: nobody feel any 'MDMA nostalgia'? As in that strong desire to trip again soon. I think it's safe to say there's no compulsive redosing stuff (that's where mephedrone got messy for me, and my self controll is awful). 

Also, to people who have snorted this stuff, is it unpleasant? Burning, or coke numbness? I think I would try the oral method as recommended, though...


----------



## pavement50

not the best of pics but still pics


----------



## RC_Enthusiast

I've a quick question to those who have indulged in this, is there any stereotypical jaw tension, grinding, gurning, chin swinging ect with this as I would tend to do this quite a lot with "proper" pills/MDMA lol


----------



## Harambulus

Let me state again that I cannot recommend magnesium enough to totally eradicate jaw clenching from any of the stims I since tried it with (MDMA, meph) in a dosage of 600-1000mg .


----------



## Mullered

I have found magnesium excellent for reducing bruxism / jaw cleching and also muscle twitching


----------



## Splitz

Harambulus said:


> Let me state again that I cannot recommend magnesium enough to totally eradicate jaw clenching from any of the stims I since tried it with (MDMA, meph) in a dosage of 600-1000mg .



It never occured to me to take magnesium >_> I tend to chew my tongue to shreds aswell.

Anyway on-topic I remembered yet another thing to ask...
this isn't really related to anything majorly important like toxicity, but what does music sound like on this stuff?


----------



## MeDieViL

Feel really tired atm, going to work without any sleep didnt help lol... Will write a better report tomorrow, really liked the chem and definatly one of the best legal high's but i was a bit underwhelmed, could be because of me taking 2 50mg doses instead of everything at once. WIll definatly take it again tough as its a very worthwhile chem. Its like a more monged out version of MDMA was relaxing more then i would usually do on MDMA.

Oh and in a higher dose i would definatly expect this one to be incredible


----------



## Moo456

IME redosing MDMA is ineffective. This substance may be that way too.


----------



## MeDieViL

It wasnt really redosing, just taking the booster an hour after taking the first dose, i wanted to be cautious because of the potential visuals (i'm easily overwhelmed as i barely have any experience in that depertmant) i gotta say that only 50mg was completely ineffective for me, i didnt feel a thing an hour after taking it, in contrast to other reports who found strong effects from smaller doses allready.


----------



## Mullered

Sorry if I keep asking this but does it have any kind of smell or odour and what is the texture like?


----------



## MeDieViL

Err, no idea how to type this in english lol, didnt really notice a real bad smell i think (didnt pay any attention to it). Texture no idea how to say...


----------



## Ghostface

Do we have any info or any ideas with mdma cross tolerance issues?


----------



## GZero

I got tempted and sniffed possibly 10mg off my carkey, mild stimulation and felt the suggestion of an almost depressive dysphoria. Stung like a 2C. Didn't enjoy it, but 10mg so meh.

Wonderful hybrid of the loved up MDMA and colourful 2C. Perfect for oral consumption 

Has ANYBODY has a positive experience when they've insuffled this stuff?


----------



## jblz

Any empathy or just visuals and euphoria?


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

Mullered said:


> How did you find the 100mg?



i wrote a trip report on it...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=508806


----------



## Harambulus

I think Shambles has noted the empathy is reminiscent of his first E's or maybe he was talking about the overall exp. That is a very high recommendation either way!  given his EXTREME vehemence towards mephedrone, lol.


----------



## Mullered

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> i wrote a trip report on it...
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=508806



Read that already, didnt realise it was your report hehe 

Noticed you used caffeine to speed up the metabolism.  Used that technique myself many times to good effect.  Some of the best pills I've had were washed down with a tipple of thee ol Redbull :D.  Think I might brew up a nice coffee tomorrow night


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

Mullered said:


> Read that already, didnt realise it was your report hehe
> 
> Noticed you used caffeine to speed up the metabolism.  Used that technique myself many times to good effect.  Some of the best pills I've had were washed down with a tipple of thee ol Redbull :D.  Think I might brew up a nice coffee tomorrow night



the heat from the coffee i suspect speeds up the reaction aswell, as does heat with most chemical reactions


----------



## Mullered

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> the heat from the coffee i suspect speeds up the reaction aswell, as does heat with most chemical reactions



Caffeine is  known to speed up your metabolism. And  your right about the heat aswell so hot coffee + 6-apb  = happy days


----------



## THCDunc

Has anyone tried combining this with other drugs yet, specifically weed?

I generally find weed helps combat nausea and adds to visuals and euphoria when rolling or tripping. I know it's never a great idea to combine RC's with other things but I can't imagine any complications with 6-APB + weed.


----------



## Xorkoth

I wouldn't be surprised at all  if a GRAM of this would kill you pretty easily.  I mean yes, I agree that the 150mg dose was probably a freak-out more than an actual medical emergency, but then again, some substances have very steep dose-response curves.  I mean MDMA can kill you at very high dosages and this is significantly more potent than MDMA.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

Xorkoth said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all  if a GRAM of this would kill you pretty easily.  I mean yes, I agree that the 150mg dose was probably a freak-out more than an actual medical emergency, but then again, some substances have very steep dose-response curves.  I mean MDMA can kill you at very high dosages and this is significantly more potent than MDMA.



MDA is more potent than MDMA, it is probably just as potent, as 6-APB. and in the first studies of MDxx in america, a patient was givin an IV dose of MDA of 450mg's, this as one of the first recorded deaths. so i imagine bombing .5g of this stuff wont kill you, just fuck you up...IVing on the other hand would probably kill you.


----------



## Far away

Eh, I wouldn't take that as fact so much as guideline. We should still be very wary about shit like this. I'd be very scared of anything over 200mg for now, though above it probably wouldn't kill you. It's like blindly running across traffic. There's a good chance you wont die, but there's still a small chance you will die.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

im not recommending anyone exceede the 100mg dosage, that seems like a good dose for the majority, i just think we should know the boundries, because as soon as the general public get there hands on this product we all know 200mg lines and .5 bombs will be done straight away by the meph kids. so we should atleast know the dangers, and as mullered sed before like twice, "just know your limits"


----------



## butchek.k

okay here's my photos. 1st one is benzo on it's own. 2nd is benzo on right and energy 1 jus for comparison. 

http://s1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/butchek-k/?action=view&current=IMAG0008.jpg

http://s1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/butchek-k/?action=view&current=IMAG0009.jpg

so from the guys who hav sampled 6-APB u reckon it looks legit or not? 

@ MrDoIt: cheers mate. I've been following bluelight for a while but tend to jus read not get involved. it good to know there's always someone around on the forum to help you out  cheers bud.

ps suppose while I finally making another post I have to express my respect to shambles:- have always enjoyed your posts. although personaly i could never mix 2c-i with stims: always ends in brink of panic attack!


----------



## Link_S

butchek.k said:


> okay here's my photos. 1st one is benzo on it's own. 2nd is benzo on right and energy 1 jus for comparison.
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/butchek-k/?action=view&current=IMAG0008.jpg
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/butchek-k/?action=view&current=IMAG0009.jpg
> 
> so from the guys who hav sampled 6-APB u reckon it looks legit or not?
> 
> @ MrDoIt: cheers mate. I've been following bluelight for a while but tend to jus read not get involved. it good to know there's always someone around on the forum to help you out  cheers bud.
> 
> ps suppose while I finally making another post I have to express my respect to shambles:- have always enjoyed your posts. although personaly i could never mix 2c-i with stims: always ends in brink of panic attack!



Hate to say it mate but that doesnt look like what i had, much whiter  Mightjust be the photo though, make sure you try a low dose first to make sure you havnt been sent naphyrone or other bollocks!


----------



## Shambles

Link_S said:


> Hate to say it mate but that doesnt look like what i had, much whiter  Mightjust be the photo though, make sure you try a low dose first to make sure you havnt been sent naphyrone or other bollocks!



Agree. Looks too pale and yellow on that pic, to be honest. It could just be the lighting... but it doesn't look "right" to me just going on that picture. I really do think those buying powder are getting ripped... can't say for sure of course, but I don't think the legit stuff is being sold as powder initially. Just my opinion and maybe a different picture would make it look more legit but going from that pic I think you may well have gotten scammed and sent some NRG crap. Get a feeling we're gonna see a lotta that happening 

Also, going up to 250mg straight off  with only relatively minor effects strongly suggests it is not the real deal. Seems that would be a monster dose if it were legit - I wouldn't jump higher than 150mg at most after my 100mg trial. Would likely go for 125mg rather than going straight in for 150mg even. The real stuff is pretty damn strong so please be a bit more cautious with dosing when the good stuff is properly available, folks


----------



## butchek.k

lol I didn't straight off hit 250mg. I started with 50 and bumped every 45mns to an hour till I hit 250mg. Def not naphyrone like don't have the 'adreniliney' type feeling or edginess. Stimulated but very smooth with no trippyness whatsoever. Can't place it to any RC I've ever tried. would liken it most weak coke but much longer lasting. no chance of shifting n I don't have a single downer on me and have work in 3 hours. Feel like I'll be fine for it though. Will just be tired as fuck when the coont subsides. good job it's an easy shift lined up for me. Did snort 1 of the bumps and it gav me the coke/meph rush. Maybe some DMC mixed with something like caffeine or synephrine? either way got ripped and never using said vendor again. Gonna stick to the other ones I trust to a relative degree from now on....


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> I _wish_ I could post the pic I have but those Pernicious PC Pic Posting Pixies seem to have nobbled it and still can't get it from camera to PC
> 
> Those of us who definitely had legit samples can say "yay" or "nay" to other pics posted but that's never going to be perfect. Fact of the matter seems to be that if it's more than one or two doses of powder and wasn't sent out last week it probably ain't legit till the "pellets" land soonish



Did yours have any kind of odour Shambles?


----------



## Shambles

It does. Kinda "sharp" and "bitter" is all I can think to describe it as though - not exactly an ideal description 8)


----------



## pavement50

i posted these the other day.. should give you a rough idea ! i've still got this sample but its stashed at my girlfriends. when i go over to hers some time this weekend i'll take it out of the bag and take a better pic to post..




pavement50 said:


> not the best of pics but still pics


----------



## Shambles

Hard to be sure - and may be totally wrong - but looks like way too much powder (bear in mind there was only 30g brought in and distributed amongst the legit vendors to give out for all the samples between them and the bulk quantities haven't entered the country yet - hence 100/200mg samples at most). Also looks too pale and yellowy and doesn't have the label that the legit samples seem to have. I would say it doesn't look good but it's never gonna be 100% from just looking at photos 

The other possible way of checking is with EZ Test. The legit stuff goes a dark purple colour similar to MDA, I believe. Again, that may not be 100% but the one supposedly legit Marquis test result that has been mentioned so far said dark purple and as an MDA analogue that would make some sense to my non-chemist mind.


----------



## pavement50

grimmo said:


> That doesn't sound very encouraging.  did you do a trip report for the first sample?  Sorry if I missed it.



For me its like a milder version of MDMA but a lot smoother and gradual both on the come up and come down.  But i have never done any mdma from the uk,, only some light violet/pink crystal that i had the chance to indulge in in  Prague over a couple of years and that stuff was full on kaleidoscope in your face and love oozing out of every orifice ..


----------



## Harambulus

roche10 said:


> lol! link anywhere?



Found it...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/mos...boratories-scientists-work-new-meow-meow.html

Near bottom of the page the quote exactly is: 


> 'You must be artists,' he says. 'When you look at that jar, you see colours. When I look at it, I see only orders and money.'


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Going to report another experience tonight - as I posted in EADD earlier, a new sample batch using a supposedly better synth route by the lab has been rendered to me to errrr guinea pig:



Skyline_GTR said:


> I'm sampling 6-APB again tonight at 100mg-  without wanting to stray close to vendor talk but to explain the interesting development from an HR perspective, I received a new sample from same guy as my last sample, the lab has used a better synth route or work up supposedly (certainly looks almost white/off white and uniform texture , a lot less tan than the last) so mebbe they got rid of some of the impurities seen on the NMR. He said its too late to use it for the first general sale batch but will be used for future production batches if its qualitatively as good as the last sample batch which is expected apparently.
> 
> Will do usual allergy test etc as it could be anything for all I know! gonna start in an hour  p.s. happy friday!



Well i did an allergy test.... it looks more like the first sample I got, less tan, more cream coloured and relatively uniform in texture. smell and taste is the same type albeit slighty stronger.

Decided on 90mg after all. will dose soon.


pic:


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Just taken the 90mg dissolved in water.. its bit late in the evening for my liking as I've got loads to do tomorrow but what the hell... no benzos (the real type!) to hand this time so a large scotch at 4am will have to suffice if I'm to get much sleep!


----------



## Osky_P

Skyline_GTR said:


> Going to report another experience tonight - as I posted in EADD earlier, a new sample batch using a supposedly better synth route by the lab has been rendered to me to errrr guinea pig:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i did an allergy test.... it looks more like the first sample I got, less tan, more cream coloured and relatively uniform in texture. smell and taste is the same type albeit slighty stronger.
> 
> Decided on 90mg after all. will dose soon.
> 
> 
> pic:


can i ask how you did an allergy test? 'scuse my ignorance


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^ I dont have 0.001 scales yet to accurately messure 1mg, so basically its a dab of a tiny tiny particle and leave 30 mins to see if any ill effects are present. Not fool proof of course, but better than nothing.


----------



## JonL

*Trip reporst*

So im posting this on the tail end of my first night out on the stuff.
Received a capsule yesterday (100mg), took it at 8pm last night.

Took a good 2+ hours to begin its work, although I felt tingles reminiscient of decent pills fopr the entire 2 hours teasing and toying with me!

The comeup its self was extremely long, almost 3 or 4 hours to properly peak, and there is no rushy dirty 'comeup', so you cant really tell when the stuff is about to hit. Just slowly let it slide into place then let it carry you away for the night, then suddenly you are up and high rollin' 

Once fully up and bouncing I was open to talking shit to strangers most of the night, but was stil co-ordinated enough to organise a search party at the house where we finished the night in order to find a mobile phone. In other words not completely mashed, but still a nice positive ball of smiles and sillyness.

Obviously I am still massively massively high whilst typing this, but I shall now continue to enjoy the sunshine today, and remember to sleep well tonight!

I will report back in a few days about the after effects, whether or not I suffer from the mid week blues like I do on MDMA... I have a feeling that I wont, this compound just feels particularly forgiving, which is excellent news!


----------



## Shambles

That's a helluva long come-up, Jon 

Did you drop the capsule after eating at all? Most seem to be reporting effects beginning at 30-60 minutes so 2 hours or more is on the long side and just wondering if there would be an obvious cause for that or maybe more of a YMMV thing?

In other news, tis a good day to dose so will be dosing later today


----------



## JonL

Shambles said:


> That's a helluva long come-up, Jon
> 
> Did you drop the capsule after eating at all? Most seem to be reporting effects beginning at 30-60 minutes so 2 hours or more is on the long side and just wondering if there would be an obvious cause for that or maybe more of a YMMV thing?
> 
> In other news, tis a good day to dose so will be dosing later today




Nope, dropped the capsule on a nearly empty stomache. Im not complaining, the wait was worth it, but I did get to the point where I was questioning the legitimacy of the product at one point because of how long it was taking to come up properly.

I only wish I had one more to keep me going  throughout the day.... ugh,..... drone it is!


----------



## Shambles

Ick! Meph is surely naught but an insult to a drug as damnably sexy as this one 

Daytime dosing does sound like it could be a winner though. Was thinking I'll probably not dose till tonight but it is a lovely sunny day here so definitely has its appeal :D


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Shambles said:


> I sincerely hope not
> 
> Any notes on the "new and improved" synth you sampled last night, Sky?





DeefyDee said:


> Skyline how did last night go in the end?




I was totally wasted on that 90mg 6-APB, i think 75mg would have been a better dose for me, it reminded me of my first sample experience of this back in May actually (same @ 90mg), id forgotten how much that knocked me for 6 as this did last night. I spent most of the night cuddling my gf on the sofa drifting in and out of a gurning, euphoric sleepy state. I think the sample i had last week wasnt as strong for me as i split dosed it, and it seems like the were some impurities if the NMR analysis is correct. It seems they've nailed the bulk synth this time 

I did try to curtail the effects at one point around 6am using a couple of bumps of naphyrone (weeker stuff, not the batch cut with mdpv)  assuming the TRI would mess up the releasing mechanisms, but it made no difference. perhaps even potentiated it as I'm not back to base line yet!


----------



## Turing Machine

Yaniczka, well I'm not sure that 6-apdb is any more of an anorectic than 6-apb. 6-apb is a 5ht-2c agonist causing nausea, but don't know about 6-apdb, it might possibly be less anorexic. I agree with what vecktor says about 6-apdb being the same according to uk law as 6-apb, although I'm not talking about a UK vendor that would be selling the 6-apdb.


----------



## Turing Machine

MeDieViL said:


> Interesting to see yet another potential winner most likely show up!



Also, don't forget the possibility of N-methylation of both 6-apb and 6-apdb. Although noone knows if the D isomer is strong enough for these compounds to be sufficiently potent after N-methylation, but it looks like there's a good chance. This would lessen psychedelic effects, and could possibly be even more in the direction of mdma than mdma is. In terms of psychedelic to entactogenic spectrum.


----------



## MeDieViL

Turing Machine said:


> Yaniczka, well I'm not sure that 6-apdb is any more of an anorectic than 6-apb. 6-apb is a 5ht-2c agonist causing nausea, but don't know about 6-apdb, it might possibly be less anorexic. I agree with what vecktor says about 6-apdb being the same according to uk law as 6-apb, although I'm not talking about a UK vendor that would be selling the 6-apdb.



Yeah i vomited on the come up of 6-APB, something never happened to me on MDMA or other drugs. It wasnt a bad vomit tough and well worth it%)


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Osky_P said:


> Skyline, I saw the photo you posted would you say this batch was more off-white than tan/brown? did it have any brown speckles in?



Off-white/cream, no speckles.. looked a lot cleaner than the samples from last week.


----------



## Mugz

MeDieViL said:


> Yeah i vomited on the come up of 6-APB, something never happened to me on MDMA or other drugs. It wasnt a bad vomit tough and well worth it%)



I also vomited on the comeup. It wasn't too bad a vomit, will still try and keep it in next time.


----------



## Brian.Badonde

Turing Machine said:


> Also, don't forget the possibility of N-methylation of both 6-apb and 6-apdb. Although noone knows if the D isomer is strong enough for these compounds to be sufficiently potent after N-methylation, but it looks like there's a good chance. This would lessen psychedelic effects, and could possibly be even more in the direction of mdma than mdma is. In terms of psychedelic to entactogenic spectrum.



*Hi.

The nausea will be a big problem for me.

What could I take with the 6-APB to prevent the nausea?

Would an anti-nausea drug be ok, such as a Dramamine tablet?

What would be the best drug to take with the 6-APB?*


----------



## botfly

Skyline_GTR said:


> Off-white/cream, no speckles.. looked a lot cleaner than the samples from last week.



Maybe what you got this time was 6-apdb?
How are people supposed to tell which is which?
Maybe the vendors offering 'bf' in powder form are getting 6-apdb produced somewhere other than this 6-apb pellet lab thingy? If they are similar then you'd go for the 6-apdb yeah as it works out far cheaper?



Brian.Badonde said:


> *Hi.
> 
> The nausea will be a big problem for me.
> 
> What could I take with the 6-APB to prevent the nausea?
> 
> Would an anti-nausea drug be ok, such as a Dramamine tablet?
> 
> What would be the best drug to take with the 6-APB?*



weed probably as it's anti nausea.


----------



## technics

It would appear that some mild antacids help some users with initial nausea using MDMA, therefore it is a correct and helpful suggestion.

Anti-emetics may also help, depending on ones choice. Cannabis, peppermint tea, ginger, all are good for settling your stomach.


----------



## Turing Machine

I think I already know the answer to this question, but to anyone that's gotten noticeable psychedelic effects did they experience sore throat and/or throat/lung mucous production like some people, including me, get with some 2c-x's and tryptamines, or is it a very noticeable bronchodilator like amphetamine, or both or neither? 

I'm also curious, has anyone who's sampled this used a dipstick urine test for amphetamine and/or mda? I highly doubt it would cause a positive gc/ms test for mda but what about amphetamine?


----------



## Shambles

^ I personally noticed none of the symptoms you mention. Never have on 2C-x, MDxx, amphetamine or the like either though so maybe not of much use to you...


----------



## Turing Machine

Shambles, I believe everyone gets bronchodilation from amphetamine and mdma. I don't know about MDA though. Racemic amphetamine was actually the most common ingredient in asthma inhalers for a long time.


----------



## Ghostface

blobbymahn said:


> Ha, you must be super human. Bumps of K send me straight to the nearest floor.



I mix k with almost everything. Really is my booster for most drugs. Have been times when I can't use mdma without k, and the same aplies for some of my friends. Will be interesting to see how it mixes with 6-APB. Maybe enhance the visuals, maybe .... ? It's a brave new world


----------



## YaniCZka

does this stuff couse nausea on come up more than mdma? not very good news with all that womiting... do people who felt sick have similar problem with other substances? thks.


----------



## blobbymahn

Ghostface69 said:


> I mix k with almost everything. Really is my booster for most drugs. Have been times when I can't use mdma without k, and the same aplies for some of my friends. Will be interesting to see how it mixes with 6-APB. Maybe enhance the visuals, maybe .... ? It's a brave new world



Heheh, might be a good idea to leave it until you're experienced with the 6-apb though. You never know, it might make you grow and extra nipple or something.


----------



## Turing Machine

Brian.Badonde said:


> *Hi.
> 
> The nausea will be a big problem for me.
> 
> What could I take with the 6-APB to prevent the nausea?
> 
> Would an anti-nausea drug be ok, such as a Dramamine tablet?
> 
> What would be the best drug to take with the 6-APB?*



Badonde, Cannabis is probably the least toxic and most available of the effective antinausea therapies. Even with knowing the receptor affinity, it's hard to say exactly how effective 6-apb is as an emetic in the population in general, much less in any specific person. If you do not tolerate cannabis well I'd say after you're sure of the identification of the compound you acquired and have ascertained whether you're allergic or sensitive just to start with a low dose of 35-60 mg's to see how it effects you. I personally have a strong stomach sensitivity to MDA and MDMA/MDA combinations, but even with MDMA I like a relatively the therapeutics dose range of 60-100mg. To me there's something nice about having the open communication while still having the intellectual presence for the experience to mean something afterwards. I like the combination of relaxation and stimulation that this range brings, ald I like not being impotent when I take an empathogen, and I like not having a brutal hangover the next day. It seems I'm in the minority though.

It probably goes without saying but cannabis is a very effective antiemetic anti-nauseant.  I've heard stories of death from alcohol poisoning associated with cannabis because it prevented vomiting even at very high doses of ethanol. Although the deaths were wrongly more attributed to the cannabis than the ethanol. Then there's the obvious use of cannabis treating people with bulimia greatly reducing the ability of bulimics to mechanically induce vomiting or reducing nausea and establishing and appetite in those undergoing chemotherapy. It's really hard to beat in this arena especially when combining with an untested drug that may cause any range of unwanted mental or physical side effects when combined with an anticholinergic like dramamine or meclizine or prescription only compounds. It's also easily found for most people.


----------



## Osky_P

after a couple of mg test this morning i swallowed 70mg about 4.30ish. hour or say later like you say slight mood lift. I'm 99.9% sure this is MDAI looks and smells like it and the subtlety of effects certainly feels like it.

So yeah, everyone was right - any powder 6-apb being offered now is defo bullshit. basically they're seizing the opportunity off the back of the buzz about this stuff to offload their lesser products at inflated prices.

bastards! live and learn... i don't mind MDAI as it goes so i've just put another 100mg under my tongue and feeling ok... although that could just as easily be the double jameson's i've poured myself to drowned my sorrows. i'll probably bosh the whole gram tonight, it's quite decent at high doses.

roll on "Pellet Wednesday". have fun all.


----------



## Shambles

Turing Machine said:


> Shambles, I believe everyone gets bronchodilation from amphetamine and mdma. I don't know about MDA though. Racemic amphetamine was actually the most common ingredient in asthma inhalers for a long time.



Doh! Too much skimming makes Shambles a confusing boy 

What I should have said is that I noticed no chest issues of the sort you mentioned happening with 2C-x but also nothing in particular the other direction. I presume this must mean it's more along bronchodilator lines as my breathing felt pretty normal rather than congested at all. Wasn't like I'd been huffing Vick's or owt either though. Maybe I'm just not good at noticing such things cos breathing felt essentially the same as it does sober to me. Did smoke a fair bit though - more like I would on amphetamine than on MDMA if that's relevant at all. Guess my chest must have been pretty open and easy or I'd be coughing my guts up usually.


----------



## Lazyscience

sorry, im still confused. are 6apb and 6-apdb the same or different chemical?


----------



## botfly

Lazyscience said:


> sorry, im still confused. are 6apb and 6-apdb the same or different chemical?



I bet they are very similar. I can't imagine 6-apdb not being produced right now. So much hype about 6-apb i can't believe it or something similar to it such as 6-apdb isn't being produced elsewhere. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Shambles

Lazyscience (apt name ): 6-APB and 6-APDB are different yet related compounds - vaguely like saying MDMA and MDA are similar but different, perhaps. 6-APB is apparently much smoother with less intense stimulation and less nausea with 6-APDB being a tad more "hardcore" and full-on euphoric apparently. If that's even possible 

Not seen any actual trip reports on the latter though so hard to say. Can't recall which is supposedly the more psychedelic of the two but think it was 6-APB. May be mistaken though. All the reports reported on so far are of 6-APB.


----------



## Vurtual

Finally got round to testing a full 100mg dose of this last night.  I dabbed up ~90-100mg.  definite effects in 40 minutes; full effect in ~90 min.  A bit of nausea (hardly any really), but no sick.

Chatting ten to the dozen with a mate for a couple of hours (felt empathogenic to me); then made music the rest of the night - felt full effect for about 6 hours - but still high and slightly trippy feeling after.  Really got into making the music - so much so I sat awkwardly and got bad neck and dead leg (I think due to sitting in bad position too long rather than meph-like vaso-effects - checked HR occaisonally never seemed higher than 90-100).

About 8 hours I felt like i could redose (Id started late and it was now too sunny to go to bed, so i thought to soldier on for a while).  I scraped out the bag and got about 10-20 mg out - this wasn't worth keeping so i decied to see what it would do if i vaped a bit on some foil (i done this alot with mud, so i know what it should do - plus if it worked it could get most out of the amount left).  
The small test vapourised like mud does (going clear then orange) and left hardly any residue.  I inhaled this and it tasted like vaped mud.  So I whacked the rest on the foil and did it.  This did bring me back up a bit and extended the trippiness quite a while but it wasn't that intense (i felt double the amount would've been more worth doing).  

After now doing the ~90-100mg dose range I have to agree with shambles that this is on a par with the ealy 90s pills (in terms of a pill that would keep you happy for 7 or 8 hours if nothing else).  I'ts hard to compare objectively of course, especially as those 90s pills were taken when my serotonin glands were fresh as daisies (except for a bit of agonism here and there).
It's a good job it works for so long cos i wont be able to afford many of those pellets...


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

I don't recommend taking 200mg's at once...

especially your 1st/2nd/3rd times.

took all 200mgs dissolved in a glass of water at 12.30pm, i was violently sick within 45 mins for another 30 mins, before being a gurning mess with no energy, just serious tripping and and euphoria.

but i still managed to get a good dunt out of it, i was still going at 2.30am...


----------



## Turing Machine

Here is the Lilly patent if anyone is interested.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7045545.html

I think it was vecktor that said that naphyrone was also a Lilly patented compound and made the argument that there's been no pursuit of that matter. I know customs often does work in an IP (intellectual property) protection task force in terms of counterfeit designer merchandise pharmaceuticals and dvd's cd's etc, but I don't know about fine chemicals. Selling this stuff as pressed pills I think is a bad idea in terms of IP violation, suspicion through customs and setting customers up to possibly get in trouble in the US and Australia, but that's just me.


----------



## Shambles

^^ That report has been posted a few times now and seems to be based on rather outdated data. The UK has loads of quality MDMA crystal at the moment - not as widespread and cheap as it was but it's out there in abundance in many areas. Pills are still shit but have been for years so no great surprise there 

Also, 100mg of 6-APB just been bombed in a rizla. Am looking to compare with the similar dose from a week ago and have a similar amount saved for tomorrow to test alternate ROA. I actually like to have a wee bit of tolerance for ROA testing cos some of them can be a bit pokey. Interesting to see somebody has tried smoking it and found some effects - is on my list to try as I have also had some success smoking (well, vapourising) MDMA before. Success being relative to the reason it was taken that way - there are just a few times when that rather shitty ROA for MDMA has it's uses. But they are rare.


----------



## yoyo50

Well hope to try this next week, not got loads of exp with mdma so was gonna try 50mg, then do the other half if needed.

how long should i wait? was thinking 30mins or 1h to be safe?


----------



## MeDieViL

I didnt feel a thing from 50mg, id definatly start with 70mg atleast.


----------



## Shambles

YaniCZka said:


> imho meph was so popular as it was cheap, but also the high was manageble and it was rather forgiving if not taken in large amounts. as it did not mess up with seretonin one could do it more often or in between the rolls. it brought something new to the world.
> this compond is cool but i see it purely as mdma replacement.  people who are really into chemicals usually have contacts to get proper mdma (for the same price or cheaper) and for general public (which loved meph so much) this stuff may be too hardcore...



I tend to agree and think that may actually be for the best. I really don't think anybody needs "a new meph". One of those is quite enough thankyou 

Update on effects so far - took way longer to come up than last time but I think I just dropped it too soon after a meal so can understand that. Similar pattern to before - albeit it more drawn out this time - in that the come-up is really very smooth and only picks up fairly sharply just before it kicks in proper. Finding it a bit more hard to focus than last time but have a similar sloppy grin on me face and feels like it hasn't really peaked yet. Feels like more potential for stimulation is building this time - bit more jittery than before. Possibly as the dose was properly weighed at 100mg this time rather than 85-90mg plus whatever was stuck to the bag.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

JohnnyVodka said:


> When I first did meph (& before that Neo Doves & Spirits), I thought it was very 'pilly'.  But it felt less pilly - and more just like a horny dopamine high) over time.  I wonder how 6-apb will pan out long term?
> 
> As I've said before, the main problem with meph was it felt like you could just have a cheeky line (hence mid-week dosing should you have any around).  Trouble was, one line always became another... until your supply ran out.
> 
> That said, I bloody miss meph.



thats why i dont think this will have mass market appeal like meph did - its a lot less abusable, you cant go about your every day business on it, well at least I cant! meph really took off because it appealed to the masses of causal drug users who have the odd line of coke and puff of a spliff but would never dream about taking 5 pills in a night, it was cheap, legal, and without strong will power it wasnt hard to migrate to mid week or multi day sessions.


----------



## MrDoIt

Yes its actually quite a strange experience. Dont re-dose though as it will have no effect whatsoever. Once youve hit the high point you wont get it back within 24h. (Thats from doses of 500mg)

Anyway Shambles are you in a mess yet !!


----------



## DeefyDee

Cool, do you think it'd be any good to go out on? Does it give you much energy/any sort of special receptiveness to music?


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. Still within sight of the plot but it's a getting a tad hazy shimmering away over there on the horizon just out of reach :D

Seems more mellow and less stimulating than last time despite how it felt on the come-up. Suspect that would be mostly down to dropping too soon after eating but am giving it a mostly clear run at it this time too compared to last week. Not been drinking (just GBL which I use daily and would feel pretty crappy if I skipped it) and not been up 24 hours already on naphyrone either which probably makes a big difference. Pretty sure it would have...

Like last time, there is a feeling I could have comfortably gone a tad higher - maybe 125-150mg. I do love getting a bit messy though so probably not what everybody would be looking for. Feels more gentle and dreamy than before although still with a definite speedy undertone. Being sat alone at me PC rather than shaking a lil tailfeather with like-minded folks probably isn't ideal for making use of that energy - definitely good for parties and really doesn't need any other drugs to "fill out" the experience. Despite the feeling of slightly underdosing I really don't feel any desire to redose or top-up - am quite satisfied at this level but would go a tad higher next time probably. But this is fine as it is too - very different to meph, M1 and the like.

Feels almost a bit like IV MDMA to me - not the initial rush obviously, but the part that follows - kinda like a nice, but not outrageous, dose of MDMA crystal with the added, mildish, psychedelic elements that it has dosed IV for me. Less speedy and rushy but with a very similar headspace.

Tis rather fabulously fine and funkypants 

EDIT: Just had an enormously long and deeply satisfying wee. Anyone who recalls the events of last week will know how much of a Good Thing that is


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Shambles - would you recommend a 1st dose of 100mg to a reasonably experienced person?  It sounds possibly too much reading about it here, but I've coped with double-dropped pills, etc before.  As much as I don't want to be overwhelmed by my first dose, I don't want to be underwhelmed either!


----------



## Link_S

Shambles said:


> EDIT: Just had an enormously long and deeply satisfying wee. Anyone who recalls the events of last week will know how much of a Good Thing that is



Haha i can imagine, took me 3 seperate long attemps to acomplish that'un last week


----------



## Link_S

JohnnyVodka said:


> Shambles - would you recommend a 1st dose of 100mg to a reasonably experienced person?  It sounds possibly too much reading about it here, but I've coped with double-dropped pills, etc before.  As much as I don't want to be overwhelmed by my first dose, I don't want to be underwhelmed either!



I'd say so, 90mg oral underwhelmed me euphoria wise & i'm pretty thin (6'2/60kg). I'm pretty experienced with md and that, but the visuals were really intense for me, moreso than other reports.


----------



## astenu

What is the visual aspect of 6-APB?  patterning, breathing, depth perception? Please describe.


----------



## Link_S

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=508922 my TR on it 
Colourful patterns, morphing & breathing were the main ones. Really hazy to try and remember back now though even though tis only been a week


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Link_S said:


> I'd say so, 90mg oral underwhelmed me euphoria wise & i'm pretty thin (6'2/60kg). I'm pretty experienced with md and that, but the visuals were really intense for me, moreso than other reports.



Don't quite get ya.  Or was 90mg underwhelming euphoria-wise but over-whelming for visuals?  What would you recommend for a 1st time dose to a fairly experienced drug user?


----------



## Mugz

Didn't have any real visuals at all when I took it, although that could be blamed on the large amounts of alcohol taken beforehand.


----------



## Shambles

I find the visual component is very much a small part of it at the two similar-sized doses I've tried. More of a brightness of colour with a shimmering, lightly wavy, sparkly haziness over everything than serious visuals. A bit like 2C-I maybe if anything... but depends on what kinda visuals you get with 2C-I. Is what I'd compare them too for myself though.


I'd say 100mg would be a good dose for most with a good bit of prior MDMA use - strong enough to be plenty fun but not at all overwhelming at any point, For me that is - YMMV as ever.


----------



## Link_S

JohnnyVodka said:


> Don't quite get ya.  Or was 90mg underwhelming euphoria-wise but over-whelming for visuals?  What would you recommend for a 1st time dose to a fairly experienced drug user?





Was by no means overwhelming for the visuals, just the visuals were pretty strong for me, e.g looking at the back of my hand and seeing the skin crawling & morphing which i've only had on acid, 2ci & dodgy trippy piperazine pills. Not a kind of psychadelic headspace where itd be easy for some to go into panic mode, but pretty strong visuals none the less, just without the mindset to go with it (really bad at explaining that kind of stuff, sorry!). Euphoria wasnt overly strong but still definitely present. I'd go with 100mg since you're fairly experienced. Will be strong and enjoyable, but not overwhelming going on my experience, others have said theyv only experienced minor visuals if any so i'm definitely in the minority.
HR at its worst there but i wish id just done a straight 100mg dose instead of faffing about with lines and the likes


----------



## Shambles

Shambles said:


> Also, 100mg of 6-APB just been bombed in a rizla. Am looking to compare with the similar dose from a week ago and have a similar amount saved for tomorrow to test alternate ROA. I actually like to have a wee bit of tolerance for ROA testing cos some of them can be a bit pokey. Interesting to see somebody has tried smoking it and found some effects - is on my list to try as I have also had some success smoking (well, vapourising) MDMA before. Success being relative to the reason it was taken that way - there are just a few times when that rather shitty ROA for MDMA has it's uses. But they are rare.



Best laid plans...

Hate underdosing so eventually caved in and tried out a coupla alternate ROA. I am a disgusting drugpig though so am not recommending anybody else do the same... chances are that some folks will though so...

Chased on tinfoil: Gives off vast amounts of smoke. Not harsh smoke at all and tastes very similar to vaped MDMA. Didn't weigh the dose but around 10-15mg taken in two or three big lungfuls. Definitely gave a noticeable boost even a good 4-5 hours after initial oral dose. Much shorter-acting, somewhat more intense in terms of visuals and stimulation, probably very wasteful and bad for your lungs. It works but, like with MDMA, will be of very limited use or interest to most, I suspect.

Then came the needles... One thing I really noticed was a major difficulty in finding any veins at all - kinda like you get several hours into an IV coke session when your blood is like treacle and your veins are all shell-shocked and gone into hiding. Get it with many stims but this seemed significantly more of an issue than almost any other substance I've shot. I do have shitty and half-dead veins at the best of times, mind.

Also noticed that it tended to want to coagulate instantly at the first hint of blood and block the pin even if you can find a damn vein. I struggled on cos I can't bear to stop cos I have no choice rather than decide to. Seems like it's maybe not ideal for IV use at all - certainly won't be in pellet form - but gave it a few goes anyway :D

25mg first up at around 4-5 hours after oral dosing. Was shot very, very slowly with long pauses to check for any sign of dodginess afoot. Only managed to get 1/2-2/3 of it in before it coagulated on me and became an immense pain in the arse to deal with. Nothing especially scary-feeling compared to IV use of somewhat similar drugs (MDMA and 2C-x particularly) - within the "norms" for that kinda thing but did notice my heart/chest felt slightly uncomfortable, heavy and overstimulated immediately after the drug hits the system. Doesn't seem to last and settles down pretty quick for me though. Again, not totally out of the ordinary for IV use of similar(ish) drugs but definitely worth thinking about.

Since then I've shot all of the rest in staggered doses cos it was a massive pain in the arse to do and kept wanting to add a bit more to make up for all the misfires and non-starters. Once I get the bit between me teeth I can get a tad piggish so probably not the wisest of moves. Feels fine though - initial rush (hard to quantify due to so many staggered shots) was pretty strong but similarish to IV MDMA. Psychedelic effects - visuals anyway - seemed to be a fair bit stronger dosed that way too. Feels _reasonably_ "safe" (by the standards of such things anyway) if approached with caution. The vanishing vein problems and slightly iffy chest stuff was somewhat worrisome though. But I do loves me a bit of rampant drugpiggery sometimes 8)


----------



## Shambles

Not yet but will be soon, hopefully. Would expect it to be quite the rush and maybe also help with nausea/GI issues for some too. IV is obviously very much a niche activity but there will be those who have been reading this thread who's ears (well, eyes) pricked up when they saw "IV" mentioned. There will always be some who's initial thoughts with any unfamiliar drug will be "Wonder what it'd be like IV..." but clearly _highly_ risky behaviour and a long way from what the vast majority will wish to do with it. All good info for somebody hopefully - pretty sure it won't be bringing in converts cos IV use of similar drugs is one of those things that you love and would probably do anyway or would never even consider - would think it hardly likely to be anybody's choice of drugs to pop their IV cherry with :D


----------



## Vurtual

Respect for Shambles' testing of boundaries with redosing and alternative ROAs.  

2 days after taking the 100mg: I found the comedown/hangover a bit more heavy than the last time (60mg) - this may have been due to starting late (and so getting less/no sleep) and having a small redose (on foil).  I got a headache for a while; and today after good sleep still feel a bit weak (never felt dysphoric though).  No worse than i've had with lots of mud/too little sleep though.

Redosing felt a bit like diminishing returns, but I'm sure it would have worked with another full dose.   I'm interested in how this works, cos 8 hours isn't enough time to get what i need done (making music - I could get two or three nights out of mud, though the third night would be less productive; when i tried meph it never lasted more than 12 hours (3 or 4 doses) before i felt it didn't work anymore)

I'll report back about any mid week dip (but didn't notice one last week)


----------



## blauwelichten

How's your cock shambles, massive shrinkage?


----------



## Shambles

Actually no. It's still around but doubt it'd be much use to anybody right now.


----------



## Vurtual

Shambles - do you think there'd be much tolerance if i was to do some aMT today (2 days after 6apb).  I'd guess there'd be some, but i just wanted a little intro to the substance anyway. (I should wait, but my free time is precious)

I was going to vape it (I know you're the aMT vape guy): Just whack it on a foil as normal is it? would 10mg give me a substantial 12hr effect? 

(I know this isn't the aMT thread, but it is after 6-apb - and noone answers over there)


----------



## blauwelichten

Excellent :D Good work!
I'll be interested on how this gets metabolized, had bronchitis like symptoms with the beta-ketones, days of non-stop coughing, so wondering how this finds its way out.


----------



## MeDieViL

Vurtual said:


> Shambles - do you think there'd be much tolerance if i was to do some aMT today (2 days after 6apb).  I'd guess there'd be some, but i just wanted a little intro to the substance anyway. (I should wait, but my free time is precious)
> 
> I was going to vape it (I know you're the aMT vape guy): Just whack it on a foil as normal is it? would 10mg give me a substantial 12hr effect?
> 
> (I know this isn't the aMT thread, but it is after 6-apb - and noone answers over there)



I have taken AMT the morning after 6-APB (was still awake and needed to go to work, so figured the amt may keep me up) It did work, but kinda blunted.


----------



## Shambles

blauwelichten said:


> Excellent :D Good work!
> I'll be interested on how this gets metabolized, had bronchitis like symptoms with the beta-ketones, days of non-stop coughing, so wondering how this finds its way out.



Yeah, Cathinones (other than MDPV) were pretty nasty IV for me. This felt very much along similar lines to IV MDMA with maybe a smattering of 2C-x (2C-I if I had to pick one). The chest and circulation effects would be my main concern. No particular added comedown effects noted so far - shots have mostly faded back into background levels of fuckedness now.

Vurtual: I'm really not so great with chemistry stuff but would think it highly likely there may be significant cross-tolerance issues. I'd maybe try to hold back on the aMT for at least another day or two - a week or more ideally. For me, 25mg vaped (chased on tinfoil) is a pretty strong dose. 10mg is more than anti-depressant but falls short of full effects for me. Duration is much the same as oral/rectal in my experience. Probably shaves a coupla hours off though.


----------



## Harambulus

Guys, 

I'm still pretty confused by the purported level of stimulation people are reporting. 

Would you guys say this IS or is NOT suitable for 'zoning out into a hypnotic trance while dancing the ngiht away'? 

How does it compare with MDMA in that dept. cos I think I've read alot of ppl find pure mdma too 'mellow' to dance to if they havn't had pure stuff and were used to caffeine/speed pill aldulterants. For me though when I had MDMA, yea I did find it more mellow than most pills but also really great for dancing to. I'm quite fit (or was lol! not excercised properly for a while) so I don't really need stimulation but rather just the headspace to zone out into the music. 

So if it's on par with MDMA in that sense it will be just dandy.


----------



## Vurtual

Harambulus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm still pretty confused by the purported level of stimulation people are reporting.
> 
> Would you guys say this IS or is NOT suitable for 'zoning out into a hypnotic trance while dancing the ngiht away'?



Couldn't say about dancing cos I was inside making music, but I was well absorbed into the task for several hours (had to remind myself to drink etc) - i imagine if i was in a party i could've got into dancing (though i always seem to end up chatting in cars...)


----------



## Harambulus

Yup, the chatting is fun too however I like the option of dancing too. 

Think I prefer shutting up and dancing though and just going to sit down for a few to chill. 

I am a modern man, I want the versatility ya' know


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Its hard to say because each time I've tried it (thrice now), I havent been in a music/dancing kind of environment and also was possibly a little too high.. I'd like to try 75mg in club/rave environment, just speculation and of course ymmv, but I think that might be a good "going out" dose for me.


----------



## blauwelichten

Given the length of time it takes to come up, reports of three to four hours, I can see this being a bit of a disaster waiting to happen if Im completely honest, particularly if this hits the market traders, and inexperienced folks start treating it like its mephedrone. The British do everything to excess and I can see people getting bored and overdoing things and getting into trouble. I really hope the distributors use common sense and limit the outlets. I can't see it lasting too long if Im completely honest.


----------



## botfly

3-4 hours to come up? I think you've been reading the AMT thread mate! If a long come up is an issue then you can just crush the pellets. I think they are too expensive to turn into a meph situation, which brings me onto my next point.
Looking at the new images i think they are going to market it like the Neo-Dove range which doesn't seem to get much media attention and not many people know about it so this might be a good tactic to keep it out the spotlight even though we have to pay out the arse for it.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^3-4 hours to come up? first effects are felt in 25 mins for me on empty-half full stomach when dissolved in water, with peak starting maybe an hour later. A full stomach combined with taking in pellet form might mean an hour or so to start come up but thats what you'd expect with MDMA.


----------



## Shambles

Come up seems to be around about 45-60 minutes for most I think. Took double that time last night cos I didn't leave long enough for food to digest a bit before dropping. Something light to eat 2-3 hours before dropping would be best, I suspect. Full(ish) belly seemed to really reduce the speediness and never felt as "full" an experience as the last time. Still great fun but the food seemed to make a big difference.


----------



## rwjh1979

Interesting reports on this - have to say was very surprised when reading _how_ positive the majority of reports have been - looks like I will be trying this shortly - notice a lot of people were getting 200mgs although can't seem to find any vendors supplying at this quantity - (hope I'm not breaking any rules by stating this) - seems to be the £10 pellets everywhere or 2gs+ (expensive!)I look.......any suggestions on a first dosage - 100mgs sounds like it could be too much but as its not cheap don't want it to be too low a dosage either...


----------



## squatlover

Like everyone else, I am quite attracted by this, but I would like to know the legalities of this - I am on probation, so being caught with any illegal substances (no matter how unlikely) would result in a major fuck up with me.  Can anyone summarise how this gets around the law?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^depends which country you're in.... UK is fine, there is no provision for the generic banning of compounds with furan or dihydrofuran substituents on the benzene ring under the phenethylamines catch all clause. I think its fine in European countries too, but you'd have to check local laws to be sure.

However, places with analogue laws would contest that it is substantially structurally similar to MDA.


----------



## milligrams

Basically there a carbon-carbon double bond instead of an Oxygen atom  or a single carbon-carbon bond.  The latter two would be illegal (MDA and 6-APDB*) whereas the C=C bond makes this legal.

*I think that may actually be legal as well, but there is some debate

It may however come up as an illegal on simple drug tests, and the po-po certainly will be suspicious of it if they find you with it, but it _is_ legal so technically they won't be able to do anything, but if there were to find it they might try and put you through hell until you prove to them what it is.


----------



## oi99

Feel a little ashamed to say that I've never bothered with an allergy test with every other substance I've enjoyed - GBL, MDMA, pills (who knows what has been in those!), Meph, coke, cannabis and so far I've been just fine so assuming everyone else is having positive reports and also suggesting that 100mg is the preferred dose... when I get hold of some 100mg pellets, is the general concensus, straight down the hatch?! Also, what's the total duration from dropping to baseline (able to function 100% straight as in driving etc)?


----------



## Shambles

If you have previous experience with MDMA (and ideally some level of experience with psyches but the psychedelic side isn't at all intense, in my experience) then I'm pretty sure 100mg would be a good dose for most. Obviously we don't know a huge amount about the stuff yet and there have been reports of people finding just 50mg to be a pretty strong dose. Only you know if you feel okay to deal with a possibly more intense than expected night but it seems to be "safe" (based on very limited known use anywhere so far) at 100mg and also higher doses (although definitely not a good idea to go above 100mg initially, I'd say).

Baseline to baseline seems to be up to 24 hours in total but intense effects are of similar duration to MDMA - maybe a bit longer. Residual stimulation seems to linger a fair while but is actually quite pleasant - no real comedown/crash feelings and remarkably clear-headed too.


----------



## frida80

Harambulus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm still pretty confused by the purported level of stimulation people are reporting.
> 
> Would you guys say this IS or is NOT suitable for 'zoning out into a hypnotic trance while dancing the ngiht away'?
> 
> How does it compare with MDMA in that dept. cos I think I've read alot of ppl find pure mdma too 'mellow' to dance to if they havn't had pure stuff and were used to caffeine/speed pill aldulterants. For me though when I had MDMA, yea I did find it more mellow than most pills but also really great for dancing to. I'm quite fit (or was lol! not excercised properly for a while) so I don't really need stimulation but rather just the headspace to zone out into the music.
> 
> So if it's on par with MDMA in that sense it will be just dandy.




for me it totally felt great for clubbing (maybe better in an open air) but still... I didn't get very talkative but for the first 3 hours I wanted to dance!!! and I actually danced inside my house feeling a bit frustrated I didn't take it to a rave...
You can check my report here:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=510243


----------



## oi99

Thanks Shambles. Some come downs have been as interesting as the preceeding highs, first bash on MDMA and the come down involved auditory hallucinations... had been up all night on it, got no sleep yet drove to work and home again still feeling trippy (smacked wrist). Meph has been quite interesting too, seeing fractal patterns after the high wore off (did 3 250mg bombs the first time I tried it) and latterly I and friends have seen stuff in '3D' when we've watched vids on laptops etc - as long as you know WHY you're having a bit of a starnge experience I think it's all the easier to deal with it!


----------



## dc710

has anyone whose sampled it so far tried some nitrous while on it yet? I'd be very interested how the two combine ;-)


----------



## Splitz

Given the information shared so far, I would be comfortable with starting at a 100mg dose.

That's based on my drugs experience. If it's too much, I doubt it's dangerous and so it'll be slightly unpleasant at most (nahhhhh). If anybody has any doubt, surely starting lower and working up is just common sense. It's just this thread is chock full of dosage recommendations, over and over again


----------



## DeefyDee

The nitrous suggestion is an interesting one, would be very curious to see if anybody has had experience with them combined


----------



## tonyscott

Has anyone plugged this yet? I have sample waiting for me an GF when I get back on Tuesday. Did quiet a lot of Meph this way and was alot cleaner and less dose. I also used to crush MDMA pills and do this way and lessen the puke factor. Interested to know if anyone went down this road and what results ? maybe we will be guineas .....


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

tonyscott said:


> Has anyone plugged this yet? I have sample waiting for me an GF when I get back on Tuesday. Did quiet a lot of Meph this way and was alot cleaner and less dose. I also used to crush MDMA pills and do this way and lessen the puke factor. Interested to know if anyone went down this road and what results ? maybe we will be guineas .....



How do you 'plug'? Wouldn't know where to start...


----------



## Shambles

The Big and Dandy Guide to Rectal Administration (Plugging)

Not tried plugging yet but probably will be next week. Would imagine it would be similar to plugging MDMA but am not aware of anybody trying it that way so far.


----------



## tonyscott

Shambles said:


> The Big and Dandy Guide to Rectal Administration (Plugging)
> 
> Not tried plugging yet but probably will be next week. Would imagine it would be similar to plugging MDMA but am not aware of anybody trying it that way so far.



Shambles do you think the dose could be lowered ? I have not seen my sample yet so don't know if it's 200mg or 100mg and if enough for 2.


----------



## Shambles

Most likely the plugged dose would be somewhat lower and hit much harder and faster. I'd probably go for 50mg (maybe 75mg if it were I as 100mg oral is just a touch too light for my taste) but that really is a pure guess cos I have no idea of the various BA figures. Seems to be broadly similar to MDMA but just slightly more potent weight for weight but - again - just guesswork and observation rather than actual factual info.


----------



## FJ1

What's the taste like? Would sub-lingual be an option? If so would that typically be the same as rectal in terms of dosage?


----------



## Shambles

Not sure on dosage but probably not too different to oral - tad lower maybe. Taste's bitter as hell so wouldn't be my first option. Doable if you really wanted to though, I'm sure


----------



## busby

more reports of people being sick. Has anyone taken it and not felt like they were going to throw up?


----------



## Shambles

I got no nausea at all at any point. The infamous come-up poo is a very real phenomenon with this stuff though - more so than similar drugs, I found. Seems to cause some level of GI discomfort for many but don't recall anybody mentioning actually spewing - more just a bit of nausea on the come-up. I really didn't get any at all myself though but rarely get nauseous on any drugs - if you're prone to it you may well feel a bit queasy on the way up. Once it kicks in proper though I doubt you'll care


----------



## YaniCZka

busby said:


> more reports of people being sick. Has anyone taken it and not felt like they were going to throw up?



i think that a pool would be very good about this among people who already tried this substance so that we know how often this occurs (also would be good too ask whether they get sick on md(m)a ).


----------



## Link_S

Really small bit of nausea on the comeup, and felt a bit queasy the day after though thatd be due to lack of sleep/no food as much as anything
Get no sick feelings on mandy at all


----------



## Equal Observer

After I started feeling really good I had mild nausea, but a strange euphoric nausea I haven't had before, I was sick a tiny bit, but It was the best puke I've ever had, immediately affirming that I was in for a good time xD.

Just depends whether you let being sick ruin your night or not, and with this I doubt it will as the feeling wears off quickly (if you even get it at all).


----------



## tonyscott

I used to always get sick when the pill was good (mdma) so was always happy when it happened as I knew I was gona have a good one. Also got the shits (usually at the same time) don't know if this was just excitement of a good come up or not.

That's why I wondered bout this if it would be similar. Can't wait and will post results


----------



## Shambles

Come-up poo (and probably any nausea) are caused by the release of dopamine, I believe. It's generally a _goooood_ sign %)


----------



## Bloby

What do you think about this a a first time real drug?  I've smoked weed most days for about a year but I doubt that really counts  
Tried to buy some mandy but what I got was either cut to shit or something else (didn't get much of an effect)  would love to actually know what I'm getting is genuine, sadly I missed out on mephedrone 

Also I've ordered some nitrous because I've heard its pretty fun, anyone mixed the two?


----------



## Vurtual

Bloby said:


> What do you think about this a a first time real drug?



I'd say be cautious (as with first time mdma) - someone who's done e and md lots of times is well used to the feelings produced by this type of stuff, but beginners should probably start with at largest a half dose (50mg) as they may find it overwhelming (and as someone said, you can take more if it's too weak, but you can't un-take it if it's too strong).

A macho urge to do more than you think you should of a new substance (especially for the benefit of your peers) is a bad idea with any substance, but especially (slightly) psychedelic ones: treat the substance and your psyche with respect.

^Blade - some have said 50 did nothing, others (like me) felt a substantial effect - It's up to you of course: If you've only got 100 it may be a shame to split it, but if you've got more it's better to get used to it with a half dose first.

These are just my opinions of course - i'm sure i've made myself a hypocrite a few dozen times by now (but i'm older now...)


----------



## frida80

Equal Observer said:


> After I started feeling really good I had mild nausea, but a strange euphoric nausea I haven't had before, I was sick a tiny bit, but It was the best puke I've ever had, immediately affirming that I was in for a good time xD.
> 
> Just depends whether you let being sick ruin your night or not, and with this I doubt it will as the feeling wears off quickly (if you even get it at all).



it's exactly the same for me.
I was smiling while puking and felt great! 
(It's the same for me on the coming up from good MDMA)

My mate didn't get any nausea or any vomit.
I had 110mg (female - 47 kg); he had 90 mg (male - 70 kg).


----------



## frida80

I have a question for you who sampled 6-APB.

Did you get talkative and chatty?

I was surprised because I always end in this messy chat when I do MDMA or mephedrone or other stimulants.
With 6-APB I didn't feel like talking at all, I was very euphoric, I felt the empathy too (I liked to listen to my mate who actually was talking so much), but for me it was very introspective, a great body high, with amazing rushes, and I wanted to listen to music and dance not feeling in the mood of talking at all. 

Did any of you felt the same?


----------



## MeDieViL

frida80 said:


> I have a question for you who sampled 6-APB.
> 
> Did you get talkative and chatty?
> 
> I was surprised because I always end in this messy chat when I do MDMA or mephedrone or other stimulants.
> With 6-APB I didn't feel like talking at all, I was very euphoric, I felt the empathy too (I liked to listen to my mate who actually was talking so much), but for me it was very introspective, a great body high, with amazing rushes, and I wanted to listen to music and dance not feeling in the mood of talking at all.
> 
> Did any of you felt the same?


Had the same thing, in fact i was laying on my sofa half of the time, didnt really feel like talking or dancing. If i ever take it in a club i'm gonna add in amp, imo this one should be more stimulating, nonetheless one of the best things ive ever taken but it doesnt match MDMA.


----------



## Link_S

Same, actually found it hard to keep a conversation going as id just get distracted and look around at things. Also was really relaxing for me.


----------



## MrDoIt

Im getting distracted and looking around at things just waiting for the release date !!
 It is now getting really stupid with all the secrecy surround when this RC will be available. Hope im not alone with my feelings regarding this issue.


----------



## Shambles

I found it pretty stimulating and felt very sociable the first time I tried it but much less so the second time. Differences that may have caused or contributed to the change in effects would be that the first time I dropped the dose on an almost empty stomach, I had been up on naphyrone (a strong stimulant) for 24 hours before dosing (although had been several hours since my last dose of naphyrone) and also that the first time there were several people posting here who were also on it. I also drank a fair bit of alcohol first time and it's also possible that some tolerance was involved with a week between doses. None of those things (except the possible tolerance) were true on the second occasion.

Food seemed to make the come-up phase a lot longer and more drawn out with a less definite and weaker peak so probably best not to drop too soon after eating. The change in atmosphere also probably made a big difference - even just chatting online with other people in similar mindset felt like it brought out the sociable, empathetic side far more than being the only waster in the room. The naphyrone probably also played a part as Skyline also mentioned that a small amount taken after the 6-APB peak had faded seemed to intensify the effects somewhat. As it is a triple reuptake inhibitor that seems kinda odd - SSRIs kill an MDMA buzz so it would make sense (to my uneducated mind) that a drug with somewhat similar action would do something along those lines too. I know nowt about the chemistry of it but wonder if those that do would have any ideas about the possible interactions between the two?

In short, for best results (most energy, sociability and empathy) probably best to take it on a fairly empty stomach and with others in similar mindset. Jury's still out on whether adding a stimulant would be a boon or not but may well just come down to personal taste. It feels like it has huge potential as a party drug to me but without having used it in such a situation myself I couldn't say. Reports from those that have seem to be pretty varied so far - some found it ideal, others less so.I would definitely advise trying it without adding other drugs initially to gauge your own reactions and also cos we don't know which - if any - combos would actually be safe.


----------



## bonbon

Shambles said:


> I found it pretty stimulating and felt very sociable the first time I tried it but much less so the second time. ... Reports from those that have seem to be pretty varied so far - some found it ideal, others less so.I would definitely advise trying it without adding other drugs initially to gauge your own reactions and also cos we don't know which - if any - combos would actually be safe.



Shambles: Do you reckon it's addictive?


----------



## Shambles

Doesn't feel addictive to me and if a drug can be fiended I will inevitably fiend it. I found the second time when I it didn't hit as hard as I would have liked somewhat frustrating and ended up playing at redosing with alternate ROA a few hours in but wouldn't have been hugely upset if that wasn't possible. The smallish smoked and injected top-ups seemed to boost the effects noticeably (albeit relatively briefly) but taking a second oral dose (or snorting it at all) doesn't seem to have worked out for those who tried it. I'd say probably broadly similar to MDMA - not additive but excess on occasion would be quite possible. Doubt many (if any) would feel the need to try to keep dosing into the second day or beyond though.


----------



## MeDieViL

Can anyone point me to those reports regarding 6-APBD? I know it induced vomiting but i cant find the original report or whoever said that.


----------



## Shambles

Prices and stuff has all been discussed at length and in far too much detail already in this thread and the last one and I don't think there's any need to go through it all again. Basically there are a number of reasons the price will initially be high (and will undoubtedly drop soon enough) but ultimately it will cost what it will cost and you can either pay what it costs or not buy it - simple but true, really 

Medieval: I am not aware of any reports of 6-APDB use - haven't seen or heard of any myself. F&B reported on 5-APB in TR a while back but that's the (sort of) closest thing I can recall having been tasted so far.


----------



## Turing Machine

MeDieViL said:


> Can anyone point me to those reports regarding 6-APBD? I know it induced vomiting but i cant find the original report or whoever said that.



The first mention I saw was either gzero or skyline, and I think there were misinterpreting what was written originally about 6-apb. I could be wrong though. I haven't seen any mentions of subjective bioassay with 6-apdb, only 5-apdb and none that I've seen mention vomitting or iirc even nausea. At best the claims of 6-apdb being emetic are based on 5-ht2c agonism a property which is possessed by 6-apb. I have yet to see any mention of 6-apdb's action on 5-ht2c, and if someone has the information I'd like to see it as well, but I don't think the research has been published if it has been done at all. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Shambles

Personally I'd put it very close to MDMA indeed. In some ways I might even go so far as to say it was better but YMMV - "good" is totally subjective.


----------



## Shambles

Repost from EADD - thought it would be good to try to get as many TRs as possible together here in PD too 



andy_2g said:


> sorry mods feel free to move this because i dont know where to put it.
> first off i should say that the hype people r giving this drug is completely true.
> on friday i received a 200mg sample of this from a vendor, as i got it i made it into 2 100mg gel caps, one for me one for my mate. light brown powder
> originally i intedned on waiting till at least 8pm to take it, i ended up biking to my mates to get stoned until my mum went out for the weekend. By 5 o clock i couldnt resist the urges any more so i ended up taking it, dabbed the left over which was left in the bag which made me slightly numb like coke.
> after about 25 minuted i started to feel the first effects, just like an MDMA comeup but with out the queesiness (however its spelt) started getting extremely chatty and walking up and down rubbing my hands together. at about the 45 minute mark the peak took me by storm and i had to run to the toilet and i was sick, but felt great, the peak is EXACTLY like oldschool pills. Huge rushing, eye wobbles, lots of teeth grinding and pupils like saucers, massive urge to talk complete shit, my mates brother brought his mate home from work who had just been sacked and i think i was scaring him. after about 20 minutes of peaking i got a call from my mum saying she had left so we decided to bike home. after leaving his street you have to bike over a massive hill and go down  the other side, by this time i was in a complete head fuck tripping exactly like on MDA. i went down the other side of the hill really fast, forgetting i had no brakes and went flying into a concrete post at the bottom infront of a load of people finishing work, luckily didnt hurt myself at all.
> Then i ended up taking my mate the wrong way so we had to bike over a few hard muddy fields which was hard in that state. got back to mine and it was amazing, music sounded great! alot of mad things happend, i actually aquired the dog position a few times which my mates take the piss out of me for on MDMA, where i just seem to sit talking shite on my hands and knees, couldnt stop running my hands through my hair all night so had super messy hair. for those who know what a shotty is, all night i had to get my sober mate to light them for me because i couldnt make out the end of the downpipe like on oldskool pills, kept seeing 2 downpipes and 2 flames haha
> kept up the great peak till about 12 or 1 oclock, then it was just a great urge to chat and a really spacey feeling, not bad at all, no stab in the heart feeling like when you stop peaking on mdma we just stayed up till half 3 smoking weed and drinking whiskey, absolutely class night! the only downside is that i got abit of a headache for half hour or so at about 4 but that soon went. the next day i didnt have any comedown other than tiredness.
> overall i would say this is a great drug and i will be taking it again, not quite as good as when i first doing MDMA/MDA pills but i put that down to having lost the magic abit, definatly felt as good as i remmeber MDMA pills feeling before the drought. i think this is going to really take off
> 
> sorry if this is abit shit, never done something like it before
> 
> ANDY
> 
> fogot to add i got about 4 hours sleep, in 2 sections through the night


----------



## gsic

Here's my 2p worth of input on this new chemical....

After reading through this here thread, all 30+ pages of it, there seems too be quite a few prominent figures from BL that I would personally say are held in high regard here, have been lucky enough to receive a genuine sample of 6-APB or BENZO FURY!!!!! as it's sadly going too be labelled as for the kiddies 

From this i've managed too cobble together the following facts....

- Oral consumption is the best ROA
- 100mg is the dose to start off on, anything less seems to me like a waste of chemical
- Anything but a light meal a few hours before hand is going too diminish the potency and increase the come up time partially
- The initial "pellets" ARE going to be £10...no useful discount unless you buy 250+ 
- "Personally I'd put it very close to MDMA indeed. In some ways I might even go so far as to say it was better but YMMV - "good" is totally subjective." 

Everyone seems to forget, this includes people on here and IRL, that this new chemical is LEGAL, can be ordered on the net and is supposedly as cleanly synthesised as possible, well in regards too the few who have had the 2nd batch that is a different colour and just as potent...

What am I getting at? 

Is this the new "E" for our current generation????

I'm nearly 30. I missed out on quite possibly all the best times for when pills where pills and raves where raves....Only started on drugs about 3 years ago, started off on a bit of smoke and now i'm pretty deep into all forms of drug use for recreational purposes. Stimulants and Psychedelics are fascinating too me, but it seems I missed the boat in regards too being able too wander into a club at midnight, be sold a pill, by 1am coming up hard and raving for the next 6+ hours and leaving a happy, loved up mess of a person. This just doesn't happen any more and I personally believe it has ruined club culture for quite a few people, myself included! 

Mephedrone came quite close too offering quite a decent night out initially, but it grew very tiresome very quickly for me. Nearly everyone else around me continued too use it far too frequently and it started too dull them a little round the edges, doses where getting bigger and bigger and far more frequent to get the same "dunt", why was this all possible? Because it was legal...because it was sold in headshops very openly and obviously the net as well, because the majority of people care very little about research and harm reduction, this legal drug was perfectly acceptable to cain constantly, it must be fine as it's legal....how wrong they where! 

I sincerely hope that drugs like 6-APB are popular enough to make it into the mainstream club and drug culture and revive a shoddy nightclub experience for millions up and down the country weekend after weekend. If it does become as popular as MMCAT, then I hope that it is treated with the respect all chemicals of this nature should receive, with care and caution! 

If it stays at £10 a "pellet" for the next 3+ months until the pure powder arrives, then who are we too complain???? By the sounds of it a group of people have gone too great lengths of having a new RC made up-to the highest chemical synthesising standards possible and researched it as much as possible in regards too optimum dosage and method of delivery. For this they should receive a good pay out for their hard work and due diligence in providing a high end RC for the masses, cos sure enough the Chinese will synthesise it and flood the market as per usual, quite possibly leading too increased usage and unwanted media attention 

I personally can't wait till it finally becomes retail ready and I can place an order and see what happens. Should be very interesting indeed and a full TR will be written up for here I think 

And before anyone gets funny about this post, I am legit, I am a drug geek, I love raving and I love experimenting with all sorts of drugs, be it powder pill gas crystal herb or liquid! 

Hopefully this rant makes sense, re-read it a few times now and i've spraffed quite a bit 

G


----------



## gsic

Shambles said:


> I believe one of my comments upon first sampling it was: "I think we may be looking at a third Summer of Love here". I would stand by that statement - really does have the potential to be _that_ good



That was one of the quotes that stood out for me when I read this thread. Sounds corny, but a statement like that from an educated and fairly open and honest drug user like yourself should make a few peoples ears start twitching! Mine certainly did! 

Do you think personally it has enough energy too keep the ravers like myself happy?? I'm currently on the lookout for 4-FA, that sounds even more up my street, but it ain't legal! A combo of 4-FA and 6-APB would be stupidly entertaining if they mixed well together, for me anyways :D

G


----------



## seejay33

That'll put me in the minority then scooby with shambles because I happen.to agree with him. Forget pills from before 2000 I took them early 90"s an I can safely say theyr. Pretty dam close  unsure if they have the energy push of mdma but that's maybe expected, still, for approximately 4hrs I was back in dreamland thinkin the love an magic was back an that'll do for me 

Seejay 





Scoobysnacks said:


> think your the minority, of all the peeps ive asked have said it nowhere near as good, but if it close to good ecstacy who cares


----------



## gsic

frida80 said:


> I started clubbing in 1992, it was techno progressive here and I was 14, the pills were great; believe me it was amazing. I miss it.



Wow, I would have been 12...2 years later than that and I would have been the same age as you, there's no conceivable way I would have even known what a rave was back then lol 

I really do believe that those days of having a room full of people all in the same head-space is long gone, which is a shame because i'm certain from what i've read and heard stories about, that environment only increases the awesomeness of the drug experience!! I sometimes feel totally out of place and a little para cos i'm fully on it long before most people have even started coming up, tis a shame really! 

G


----------



## grimmo

Missed the summer of love by a year.  Only had the excellent mix tapes to listen to.  1990 to 1992 were special


----------



## Shambles

gsic said:


> Do you think personally it has enough energy too keep the ravers like myself happy??



Well, I'm knocking on a bit now so my raving days are few and far between these days. I was in my prime during the second Summer of Love era - bit young for 1988 but started drugging it up in a big way in 1990. Hard to be sure on the energy and stimulation side cos I was just sat here on me own both times. The tunes were a-blaring and I was getting kinda jiggly in me seat though and am pretty sure that in the right situation I'd have been well away :D

I'd probably go for a slightly higher dose myself for full-on party mode but have been taking MDMA (and the rest) for 20-odd years so am possibly a bit of a "hardhead" compared to some. I'd definitely suggest giving it a go used alone at first before adding anything... but comboing it up with something a lil more out and out stimulating would probably be much fun for those who like such things. Whether it would be at all safe or not I really couldn't say... but suspect it really would be much fun - a dash of 2C-B on top was great


----------



## Link_S

Was definitely too relaxed when out on it, could've done with some amph, md or meph for extra energy, especially when the euphoria wore off 3 hours in


----------



## grimmo

Link_S said:


> Was definitely too relaxed when out on it, could've done with some amph, md or meph for extra energy, especially when the euphoria wore off 3 hours in



I like that.  I don't dance for long periods anyway, just every now and then.  Still sounds spot on to me.


----------



## YaniCZka

Link_S said:


> Was definitely too relaxed when out on it, could've done with some amph, md or meph for extra energy, especially when the euphoria wore off 3 hours in



how much meph (orally) would you say could be used to add some "speed" for hardcore rave? if i take 100mg of 6-apb and 250mg of meph is my normal party dose (keeps me up for 90mins). cheers.


----------



## Shambles

I really would strongly advise trying it alone before mixing it with toxic shite like meph. Meph lasts an hour at best and I would hate to have such a lush drug ruined by fiending for fuckin' meph for the rest of the night. Speed (UK amphetamine of decent quality) or similar longish acting stim would be far better, in my opinion. But it honestly is far from unstimulating itself taken on an empty(ish) stomach.

Did you ever try it as just an oral dose without the snorted bit beforehand, Link? From how you described it I'd be tempted to think that may well have been the issue. At least a large part of it. Personally I think upping the dose to maybe 125-150mg would be the sweet spot for more experienced users. We'll see...


----------



## gsic

hellyeah, is there anything that doesn't mix well with 2-CB? 

i'm a big fan of controlled experimenting with new substances ie 

dose 1 - 100mg 6-APB in comfortable surroundings with HD600's and some banging tunes...
dose 2 -  100mg+ in a decent club, preferably one that doesn't shut at 3am....
dose 3 - start with the combos in a club, see how that goes and so on..... 

I like my partying too be on the other side of intense and long lasting lol which is why i like free parties a little too much haha :D 

This thread will be interesting once it actually goes live and lots of us on here have tried and experimented with it a fair bit, roll on the summer :D 

G


----------



## frida80

I took 110 mg (I am 47kg) at home and I was a little irritated I wasn't at a club dancing. I danced for 1 hour in my room and felt like I HAD to go out cause it would have been much more fun. Probably even more mixed with some good stimulant and redosing after 3 hours or so.


----------



## Shambles

And for those thinking of diving in with high doses or combos, bear in mind that the only higher dose trial so far (200mg in a split dose, I believe) was said to be way too much and was taken by a klubber kiddy who loves his drugs and combos of drugs. Take it steady, folks. This is a brand new RC with no history of use - we have no real idea whatsoever what is and isn't safe and/or enjoyable so far,


----------



## sl33y0

can someone please tell me what this stuff looks and  smells like.

Thanks!


----------



## Shambles

The powder tastes very bitter with a mild odour that I'd struggle to describe or compare to anything really.


----------



## sl33y0

what color is the powder? consistency? smell like flour, by any chance?

thanks


----------



## Shambles

The sample most received was a fine, tan powder but there are apparently some more recent samples which are much lighter and more of an off-white colour that are thought to be better produced than the brown version. Am hoping some of the latter may come my way soonish but don't know much about it yet. The brown one doesn't smell like flour. Really is hard to explain but it smells kinda like it tastes which is bitter... whatever bitter smells like. Not bitter as in a pint of John Smiths bitter. As it's being sold in pellet form initially none of that may be relevant to them though.


----------



## Vurtual

Has anyone thought about the idea of sticking a methyl group to the amine of this as in meth etc.? (I haven't got a clue what it'd be called - 6-MAPB? M-6-APB?)

Will this push it over into illegality or somethin?


----------



## MeDieViL

Vurtual said:


> Has anyone thought about the idea of sticking a methyl group to the amine of this as in meth etc.? (I haven't got a clue what it'd be called - 6-MAPB? M-6-APB?)
> 
> Will this push it over into illegality or somethin?



4 desoxy MDMA would make sense, but no idea where to place the M in 6-APB. I'm very curious for close analogue's of this one, hopefully a few appear soon (you hear that vendors).

EDIT: Oh wait 4 desoxy MDMA makes only sense for the N methylated version of 6-APDB, still would like to see both tough:D


----------



## cosmic._.ape

I'd love to try 6-APB with some nice mushrooms - I had great times eating mushrooms after MDMA, and I guess this could be as good, though maybe a bit more psychedelic.

Of course doses of both should be reduced - I guess I'd try 50 mg of 6-APB and, once that the effect take hold, after 1 or two hours, eat half of an usual amount of mushrooms.

Would be great to read about someone experimenting such a combo - or with LSD or 7 Ethyl-(S,S) 2,4 dimethyl azetadine


----------



## blobbymahn

Does anyone who's tried it get the MDA style visuals like people wearing glasses and shit, completely hilarious, utterly random hallucinations?


----------



## annaminx

re: is this drug energetic enough for a rave

not having tried it, but if its like MDMA, i remember even back in the very early 1990s when "pills were pills and baggy jeans were really baggy"  if you took a stim like amphetamine with MDMA it totally knocked out most of the magic of the MDMA.. im not a chemistry expert but i imagine a similar sounding drug would have the same weakness next to a potant stimulant.


----------



## zamzams

blobbymahn said:


> Does anyone who's tried it get the MDA style visuals like people wearing glasses and shit, completely hilarious, utterly random hallucinations?



for me visuals like that were more from high dose MDMA, MDA used to give me intense CEVs like LSD. 

Being in a night club and looking around with my eyes open freaked me so much so that to the point where i had to close them and then the mad shit i'd see shapes and colours morphing, patterns and swirls squiglly lines and rotating planets, flowers and vortexes were more akin to MDA.

really want to try this stuff now.


----------



## Mullered

blobbymahn said:


> Does anyone who's tried it get the MDA style visuals like people wearing glasses and shit, completely hilarious, utterly random hallucinations?


 Haha, this is exactly what I used to get get around 1999 somtimes when clubbing.  Always presumed it was MDA but could have been too much MDMA.  Used to see 'beards' and 'hats' as well.  Close up I would see pink and green particals / spots swirling on peoples skin.  Would be interesting to hear if this is the kind of visuals experienced with 6_APB.

@Osky_P and amp2k:

Only just got to go through your posts from the weekend but it's clear we naivly got scammed by the same CUNT lol

Decieving Fucker!!


----------



## neville.bartos

looking forward to trying 6apb sounds very promising  comparing to the selection of "Pills" 1 devoured during 99-03 with 99.9998% undisclosed ingredients occasionally hitting the jackpot  i remember the dreaded snowballs, twas about 1999/2000? very trippy  i heard of them containing acid?? anyways screwed us over for a full on 24-48hrs the come down we were like zombies. not good.  %)

How about this, anyone who has tried 6apb and also eaten lots of different "Pills" able to give a comparison to a particular pill?

*[Nope, not allowed ]*


----------



## Biscuit

Are there no reagent testers in the UK?

It would have been great if those lucky enough to have been provided with the real 6-APB to have done marquis, mandelin and simons reagent tests and let everyone know how it reacted. 

Then anyone with questionable samples could have got off their arses and got testing kits and stopped all this guess work, some of which might be very dangerous. Surely the manner in which MDAI, meph and naphryone react with all these reagents must be well known by you lot over there by now. 

In Australia we are not even able to source any of these chemicals unless one runs the risk of serious criminal charges. However, if I could, the first thing I would be doing is testing them all with the common reagents and then any time I ever got another sample of anything, I would be running those tests to ensure the sample reacted the same. Not just snorting or tasting a bit to see if it tastes like I remembered it. Chemistry doesn't lie and if the real 6-APB goes purple (like I suspect it would) and you then get something that goes yellow, IT IS NOT 6-APB! No it will not prove what you have is what you want beyond all doubt, but it is a much better start than what has been suggested elsewhere on this thread.

This chemical is clearly the most promising RC for an MDXX type high thus far and patience is obviously a virtue. Be grateful you will be able to get it at all. And I would gladly pay 10 pounds per pellet. I think people in my country would pay 30 given the likes of what people as credible as Shambles have said and the reported longetivity!

The structure is so similar to MDA that I wonder if the mode of action is effectively the same, and the absence of the oxygen makes little difference.


----------



## Turing Machine

Biscuit, do you have a link to the Australian analog act? The reason I ask is that with the american analog act the compound must have substantially similar pharmacology to a scheduled compound as well as structural similarity. Since 6-apb appears to be unknown as a psychoactive in any scientific publication, a prosecution I would think would be very difficult in the US at least until such research is done and I don't believe any jurisdiction in the US is willing to devote the resources necessary to determine the human pharmacology for a simple possession charge. I believe this could possibly be the reason why 6-apb was selected as opposed to 6-apdb since 6-apdb is a known psychoactive and would fall under the US analog act. There's quite possibly cultivated plants which may produce compounds which would fall under the US analog act but since these compounds are unknown to scientific literature it would be impossible to prosecute, and a couple reports on online forums I doubt would establish pharmacology beyond a reasonable doubt. There's reports on erowid of people getting high off all sorts of things that I wouldn't consider psychoactive, and even if it was it still does not determine whether the effect is "substantially similar to or greater than" MDA.

Also, in the US prosecution for the importation of drug cannabis seed seems to require proof that the person being charged had knowingly requested the seeds. For example, the DEA intercepted letters placing orders with one well known Canadian seed vendor and sent letters back requesting the vendor was busted and that the customer send western union funds to an undercover DEA agent to get their original order so they could prove the person requested the seeds. Without this evidence, prosecution would be much more difficult.

I don't know how this applies to people in Australia however. Also, I'm not trying to make the claim that purchasing this compound in the US is safe, I'm just citing a few things for the record. Unfortunately, selling the compound in the form of pressed pills will work to the advantage of prosecutors since a pill is obviously intended for consumption.


----------



## Splitz

I'm going back on fluoxetine, which is a bummer because I really wanted to try this stuff.

Onbviously there's the worry thing about seretonin syndrome, but I have heard of people using MDMA with SSRIs. Does anybody know the facts, who can tell me the full risks of such practice?


----------



## Shambles

Splitz said:


> I'm going back on fluoxetine, which is a bummer because I really wanted to try this stuff.
> 
> Onbviously there's the worry thing about seretonin syndrome, but I have heard of people using MDMA with SSRIs. Does anybody know the facts, who can tell me the full risks of such practice?



SSRIs + serotonergics doesn't cause Serotonin Syndrome - they just kill the Goodies stone dead so you probably wouldn't even know you'd taken anything other than your Prozac as normal - greatly reduced effects at best really. One of many reasons I seriously dislike SSRIs - not dangerous (aside from horrific withdrawals and possible murderous psychosis) but a true buzzkill if ever there was one


----------



## RC_Enthusiast

On the subject of smacking out, to those that have had a sample is 6-APB very smacky or is more of a wide awake clean cut sort of MDMAesque buzz? What I can take from most of the reports that have came in it's the latter but I do love a good smack attack, laying with your eyes closed, legs swinging back & forth with a gurn on you that would scare small children lol


----------



## Shambles

*cough* Pills circa 19xx Get all your pill nostalgia discussion done here *cough*

In case you'd all forgotten what this thread is for, the clue is in the title 

RC: Of the two times I've tried it one was full of energy and perk and the other much more chilled and mellow. Set, setting, not eating too much before dropping and so on probably plays the biggest part in which way it goes.


----------



## MeDieViL

6-APB was a monged out version of MDMA for me, i was laying on the cough not really feeling like talking just sitting there in bliss.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

MeDieViL said:


> 6-APB was a monged out version of MDMA for me, i was laying on the cough not really feeling like talking just sitting there in bliss.




This is what I generally found, but maybe a slightly lower dose would work better if going out to a club/rave??


----------



## MeDieViL

Skyline_GTR said:


> This is what I generally found, but maybe a slightly lower dose would work better if going out to a club/rave??



No i was a bit underwhelmed actually because i took 2 doses of 50mg, wont work to take lower doses, its just to heavy on serotonine compared to dopamine for a real energetic drug (not that thats a bad thing), i'm curious about some close analogues tough.


----------



## annaminx

Splitz said:


> I'm going back on fluoxetine, which is a bummer because I really wanted to try this stuff.
> 
> Onbviously there's the worry thing about seretonin syndrome, but I have heard of people using MDMA with SSRIs. Does anybody know the facts, who can tell me the full risks of such practice?



i used to take MDMA with SSRI's regularly for many years with no prob, although its not advised medically.

this is a new drug tho so it might not be the same rule

i got serotonine toxicity syndrome from a different SSRI when i was taking mm-cat last year, i litterally started the SSRIs and was 2 days in befor i was in too much agony to move, luckily i was treated quickly enough. id advise caution.

medically (from someone dual qualified in psychiatry and psychology) id advise not taking ANY drugs that mess with your serotonin, as they will not only increase your illness but also wipe out the effects of the medication (as well as the risk of toxicity and with a RC ..unknown effects)




shambles said:


> banjo furby



love it!!!
anna x


----------



## tonyscott

Ive just posted a trip report but starting to wonder if there was somethin up with it or our scales has gone tits up..... 

I hope I'm wrong but if this is it .... off to Amsterdam lol 


Will wait and see......


----------



## 33Hz

tonyscott said:


> Ive just posted a trip report but starting to wonder if there was somethin up with it or our scales has gone tits up.....
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but if this is it .... off to Amsterdam lol
> 
> 
> Will wait and see......



What did you try, just had a little look over at the the trip report forum and I noticed you posted it in a 6-APDB thread, not 6-APB.

So which one was it you think you sampled, 6-APDB or 6-APB?


----------



## Xorkoth

If it's expected to be what's being discussed in this thread then it's 6-APB, not 6-APDB... it was mistakenly thought to be 6-APDB back when the first few people received samples, but was later determined to be 6-APB.


----------



## Shambles

zamzams said:


> Is it labeled 6-apdb or 6-apb?



The legit samples I am aware of were all labelled as Banjo Furby (or summat like that) with the 6-APB chemical name underneath.


----------



## tonyscott

no label at all but I had ordered mdat and that came in the package so i am sure of where it came from. Mdat bags were labeled.


----------



## pavement50

whooppiii just came home to find in my letter box a sample from the new batch of powder. Came from same place that sent me the first stuff. Its an off white colour this time and i've 100mg. Was going to have another go tomorrow with the tan coloured batch(which is very nice ) that i  still have a sample of  but going to try this stuff out now instead .. will let you know how it went ... 
p.s all three samples were not labelled but came with same letter ...


----------



## Mugz

MrDoIt said:


> Haha. Just trying to add some smiles to an otherwise BoRiNg day !!
> 
> Not sure there is much else to be discussed regarding this RC though - Apart from the Twilight Zone release date !!



It's not as if there is an obligation to post in this thread as often as possible, if there is nothing to say, then say nothing rather than fill the thread with shit. I would rather this thread didn't become a train wreck, and just gave information about the chemical.



MrDoIt said:


> Would also be interested in exactly how our fellow BLers are STILL managing to obtain samples. Ive spoken to almost every vendor on the net regarding this RC and been told that Sampling is long gone by all of them...Mmm...



Persistence is the key 



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> The new sample I received is from the "new and improved synth" which seems to be so scarce so far it's untrue so isn't being dished out on any wide scale yet cos there really isn't much of it. It's the same substance as the previous sample but the new synth produces a cleaner, purer product which is also more potent and enjoyable as a result.



I never actually asked but it looks as if my second sample may also be from the "new and improved synth" as it is less tan coloured than the first batch.

Will be taking it tomorrow night, am planning on dissolving it in water this time and drinking it rather than bombing it in a rizla, hopefully this will increase the amount absorbed in case I throw up again.


----------



## Biscuit

> The new sample I received is from the "new and improved synth" which seems to be so scarce so far it's untrue so isn't being dished out on any wide scale yet cos there really isn't much of it. It's the same substance as the previous sample but the new synth produces a cleaner, purer product which is also more potent and enjoyable as a result. Skyline sampled it last week I think (mentioned a few pages back) and was blown away. Can't wait for the tramadol to clear my system to give it a go


 Shambles: further to my post a few pages back, do you own reagents and can you do a complete reagent test on the sample when it arrives? Having marquis, mandelin, simons and robadope reagent results from a known sample would really help people I suspect.


----------



## Shambles

I don't but it should apparently test darkish purple with Marquis from what I've heard. I'm still failing to be able to post a pic of either form so far and have never needed an EZ-Test in my life so doubt I'll be much use in that area, I'm afraid.

Would be top if other folks with kitz did the biz though


----------



## RC_Enthusiast

Shambles said:


> I don't but it should apparently test darkish purple with Marquis from what I've heard. I'm still failing to be able to post a pic of either form so far and have never needed an EZ-Test in my life so doubt I'll be much use in that area, I'm afraid.
> 
> Would be top if other folks with kitz did the biz though



I have a genuine sample of the Tan 6-APB which I'm going to be test running tomorrow evening, I will take pics with my phone of the powder itself & the Marquis test & post them up probably on Monday as I'll be partying all weekend & won't have access to the net 

Just this morning I've also secured a small sample of the White/Cream powder which is supposed to be 6-APB [but could possibly be 6-APDB] as well & will do the same routine when it arrives sometime next week as it's not a UK source.


----------



## Mugz

am coming up nicely on 6-apb now, 10x better this time that I am not drunk while doing it is a bonus.


----------



## RC_Enthusiast

I find being drunk before taking MDxx always made it a more mongy/smacked out hit than taking it from sober, I like the mongy/smacked out slaps tho :D

What time did you do the 6-APB at mate, 100mg aye?


----------



## Mugz

is a lot more visual than last time, seems to be a lot better all around actually


----------



## Mugz

I thnk the nausea has passed which is good. very very euphoric now though


----------



## Jamo

When you say visuals, Do you mean that in the sense of brighter colours, hard to focus on things etc, or do you mean your mind is imagining things such as everyday objects turn into strange/interesting stuff?


----------



## Mugz

more like brighter colours stuff, nice though


----------



## p-mo

Any patterning like 2c's?


----------



## Fango

Keep us updated Mugabe, I love reading the TRs as they are happening, makes me all excited.

PS. Hello, I'm new :O...


----------



## Mugz

Very very out of it, hard to actually type, got some quality trance on and been hugging and kissing angelsmoke. 



> Chaps some advice please.
> 
> I have 200mg of the latest synth, off white colour. Off clubbing tomorrow to my knowledge people trying this have done so from the confines of their own home so I would like to know a recommended dosa for a club environment?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I wouldn't take it while out, but maybe at home before going out and thn still feeling plenty fucked while out.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Yeah, definitely drop and go out once you're peaking. Nothing worse than an edgy comeup in unkown surroundings.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

jpcardiff said:


> Chaps some advice please.
> 
> I have 200mg of the latest synth, off white colour. Off clubbing tomorrow to my knowledge people trying this have done so from the confines of their own home so I would like to know a recommended dosa for a club environment?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Sounds like it may be worth doing a low dose (50mg?) for clubbing.  I'd never want to come up before going into a club, but that's coz even small amounts of stims give me really fucked eyes and I'd never get by the bouncers.


----------



## nopipesdfw

^ Really? What if you're used to rough come ups? Is there something special about this drug that would make it impossible to drop at a club?

When I try one of these ridiculous pellets eventually I would like to drop it at a massive or club for sure. I have come up on 60mg of 2C-I and ~150mg of MDMA at six flags and also drank some DXM at a frat party to name a couple that I had no serious trouble with, is this really that rough to come up on?


----------



## Mugz

Is very hard to hold in any vomit during the vomiting phase, it would definitely be awesome in a club though


----------



## Barbadub

Is it known if this releases serotonin and/ or noradrenaline?

Loved 2cb, 
but mdma was not for me. Too speedy,shallow,and harsh.

so wondering the effects..
I understand if none knows yet.


----------



## MeDieViL

Its most likely a serotonine, dopamine, norepinephedrine releasing agent yes.


----------



## Mugz

Last night was really great, took 100mg and started coming up after about 30 minutes and then about 10 minutes later came the vomiting.  Was a really strong feeling of euphoria with eye wiggles, lots of smiling. The peak seemed to last until just after 4 hours in. 
There was a slow decline in euphoria and how fucked I was over the next few hours. Trance music sounded great throughout. Towards the end I actually started to feel a bit tired and bored of it, this was at about 7 - 8 hours in.  Took 1mg xanax at about 4am which was about 8.5 hours in and was asleep within half hour. 

All in all though it was very good, much better than last time, I wouldn't recommend ever taking it whilst drunk. The visual effects were stronger this time too, I wouldn't call them visuals though, it was more like enhanced brightness and seeing a few more colours. I was getting a few closed eyed visuals too.


----------



## Equal Observer

Visual effects from all psychedelics seem to vary widely from person to person. A shame this won't be around for T in the Park. At least I've got AMT to try xD.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Very true.  Some people get a lot of visuals and some don't.  Visuals aren't the main draw of psychedelics anyway... it's how they make you think and feel.


----------



## deano88

so mugabe why wouldn't you recomend drinking with it? on weekends i like to have a drink and have a few spliffs would this combo with 6-APB be a good or bad thing? you mention nausea but i do have a very strong stomache and have never thrown up on any drugs, came close when a bomb of speed split in my throat but as nasty as that was my stomach still took it lol


----------



## MeDieViL

AFAIK there is a patent on 6-APB by lilly.


----------



## vecktor

Big Col said:


> This wonderful 6-APB (Benzo Fury) has been available since the 90's and there is 'NO OFFICIAL' patent of the chemical as far as I have been able to find out.



No patents apart from the following:
European Patent  EP1149085                 2001
Japanese Patent  JP2002535396           2002
United States Patent US7045545            2006
there are also Canadian Australian and World patents.

the US and European patents appear current and to have been maintained by Lilly.

6-APDB on the other hand is not patented nor patentable anywhere.  6-APDB is rather vomit inducing.

Maybe  chindian labs would be wary of breaching the patent, given recent events in chindia regarding intellectual property violations


----------



## Mugz

deano88 said:


> so mugabe why wouldn't you recomend drinking with it? on weekends i like to have a drink and have a few spliffs would this combo with 6-APB be a good or bad thing? you mention nausea but i do have a very strong stomache and have never thrown up on any drugs, came close when a bomb of speed split in my throat but as nasty as that was my stomach still took it lol



I would think that drinking on it would be fine, but I would not recommend getting really drunk and then taking the 6-APB after. When I did it the first time, I had about 9 pints of beer and then took the 6-APB. It was still good, but a lot of the effects were dulled down. Also when the hangover started to come the 6-APB made the hangover seem a lot worse.


----------



## deano88

mugabe said:


> I would think that drinking on it would be fine, but I would not recommend getting really drunk and then taking the 6-APB after. When I did it the first time, I had about 9 pints of beer and then took the 6-APB. It was still good, but a lot of the effects were dulled down. Also when the hangover started to come the 6-APB made the hangover seem a lot worse.



ah right thats not what i would of done i will just neck one then start drinking but wont have a spliff until i properly come up. cant wait for this stuff to arrive i don't wanna wait 2 weeks


----------



## Mullered

mugabe said:


> Maybe that is also because people do not trust reports as much from people with a low amount of posts. I would be more likely to trust a report from someone with thousands of posts than someone with 5 posts.
> 
> I am not affiliated with any vendors, I just pointed out what I just said to the place I got the sample from.
> 
> Back on topic though, I haven't really noticed much of a comedown at all. I'm a little more tired that usual but no big emotional comedown, and I felt fine walking to the shops earlier.



Would you say the comedown is similar to MDMA?


----------



## Mugz

^No, it is much nicer than a MDMA comedown, it is practically non existent to be honest, just a little bit tired which is to be expected.


----------



## Mullered

mugabe said:


> ^No, it is much nicer than a MDMA comedown, it is practically non existent to be honest, just a little bit tired which is to be expected.



Sounds very prommising.  How do you find the buzz compares to MDMA?


----------



## Harambulus

With regards to comedowns it really makes me wonder if comedowns aren't mostly due to the impurities of 'street' drugs cos MDMA would also have a shitty comedown, even the stuff I bought a load of once and was uncut (all crystals). 

Meph for instance had very little comedown; I'm thinking this may be due to purported '999.99999999999999' purities...

To do a controlled experiment we'd have to get some of the purest MDMA crystal and compare it to the other substances.

Chemists feel free to volunteer your samples.


----------



## jabbajosh

Can you snort this stuff?


----------



## Vurtual

^ I suppose you can snort anything (like ants or your dad's ashes), but the vendors/suppliers advise against it (after saying it's for your plants, they say 'don't inhale').

I tried anyway and only got a cm along the line before giving up and dabbing (twas a bit painful) - i'd say dab it (the taste isn't that bad).  When the pellets are around i'd say it'd be even less a good idea.

But plenty will ignore that advice (as did i).


----------



## Ben So Furry

I've been a lurker of this site for years, mainly using it for information, I (along with many others) am completely excited looking forward to this chemical, however I feel I had to sign up and post because of things I have found out that seem extremely sinister, or maybe just wild speculation.  

Firstly people saying it won't cause the same hysteria that Mephedrone and that the price will stop people 'over doing it' is complete nonsense. The price let us not forget is still exactly the same as one gram of Mephedrone and with it being report-ably 10 times stronger by weight and 8 times longer lasting at first it appears much better value than Mephedrone, also the meph generation miss sticking their fingers up at coppers while fucked waving a small bag of white powder in their faces, this is why NRG1/2/3 etc. sell.  People miss mail order legal drugs that actually do something and are searching for an alternative to at least try. A lot of people are watching this thread hoping this is the 'one'.  That goes for the government and media.  I have already seen a news article talking about Benzo Fury being the next Mephedrone and this connection is exactly what will get it banned faster than the postie can push it through your post box.

*removed link to a UK local newspaper article about a (seroiusly shitty) vendor - but they are still a vendor... even if other than "woof-woof" (once an EADD gag, now being quoted as fact... _deja vu_ or just fuckin' morons?) they mainly sell cutting agents to "entrepreneurs". But still technically a vendor so small snip, big ramble*

The above almost looks like it was set-up to advertise the compound but what is worrying in that article is this:

_Minister for crime prevention, James Brokenshire, said: “We are going to change our drug laws so we can respond quickly to emerging substances by introducing a temporary ban while we seek full scientific advice.”_ 

Also if people think the media aren't looking for the next Meph media created 'scare' to sell papers to fearful parents, then they are wrong.  This thread has users practically salivating to consume this substance, a forum which is indexed by Google and openly viewable by everyone. A thread which now contains the words Mephedrone and is one of the top links when a 6-APB search is run in Google.

Secondly I do like the idea of pellets with a recognised hard to copy logo on it, as it means you know what your getting and where it has come from and as a sign of a quality compound.  It stops people selling bags of baking powder and creatine passing it off a pure product, if you get a pellet without the logo, you haven't got the product from the originators of this.  Of course it includes some clever marketing techniques aswell.  Most people when happy with a brand will not switch and that's exactly what the name Benzo Fury is: a brandname for 6-APB in pellet form from a certain supplier. Just as Nurofen is just a brand name for Ibuprofen costing many times more than the cheap generic super market version. I do like the fact it should be hard to counterfeit and rip people off, but saying this is for harm reduction of to stop people binging like they did on Mephedrone is ridiculous, vendors do not care if you injure yourself taking this or anything, all they want is your money, and the way this is playing out, this is looking like a goldmine.

I too am extremely looking forward to getting hold of some of this to try, and after the first round of samples went round and the trip reports started coming in I would of paid anything to any old vendor who claimed to have it, such was the hysteria it created.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.

That has changed however and every time I try to dig around to find out what's going on with the delays to this substance I keep getting to a dead end and the same conclusion that this is all going to end badly for someone or all of us.  I can't go into detail because it goes against the rules of vendor talk but like I said every line of enquiry fuels my paranoia.

All I will say is don't stock up too much right away, buy 3 tops, only spend what you can afford to lose, see what the first batch is like before going mad, (just advice of course, do what you like, I don't want to sound preachy but I don't want to be right either) I can't say too much because of rules, and its all theory and speculation fuelled by delay frustration, paranoia that I will never get to try this and things that have happened in the past with the people involved with this stuff, but, be wary.  This could be the biggest hit and run hustle known, and I know it sounds silly but I prey I'm wrong.


----------



## technics

did anyone having sampled this have any unusual sleep pattern / sleep disruption or hangover feeling the following day?


----------



## sefrutini

New trip report:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8535297#post8535297
I wrote it the day after, so exact times of things are a little hazy.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Anyone had sleep paralysis from this?  (That's what put me off 'pills'.)


----------



## annaminx

deano88 said:


> so mugabe why wouldn't you recomend drinking with it? on weekends i like to have a drink and have a few spliffs would this combo with 6-APB be a good or bad thing? you mention nausea but i do have a very strong stomache and have never thrown up on any drugs, came close when a bomb of speed split in my throat but as nasty as that was my stomach still took it lol



alcohol dehydrates you, as does any stimulant...they arnt known for going together, especially mdma which 6-apb is related to theoretically. plus like someone else said they kinda knock each other out. its not necessarily life threatening just a common precaution, a sensible amount of either is going to be ok, but in excess......not advised 

also alcohol can make your body metabolize some drugs differently, cocaine is a prime example of this, its far more effective mixed with alcohol, but also far more toxic. again drug interactions are not known with a new drug like this one.

x minx x


----------



## deano88

annaminx said:


> alcohol dehydrates you, as does any stimulant...they arnt known for going together, especially mdma which 6-apb is related to theoretically. plus like someone else said they kinda knock each other out. its not necessarily life threatening just a common precaution, a sensible amount of either is going to be ok, but in excess......not advised
> 
> also alcohol can make your body metabolize some drugs differently, cocaine is a prime example of this, its far more effective mixed with alcohol, but also far more toxic. again drug interactions are not known with a new drug like this one.
> 
> x minx x



everytime ive had coke i have to drink with it like you said it way more effective. i think i'll wait to see if i feel like drinking once i come up on this stuff anyway


----------



## Delsyd

the reason coke feels more effective when you drink alcohol with it is because it produces a new drug in vivo called cocaethylene.
Cocaethylene is said to last longer and be alot more euphoric than cocaine.

i dont think 6-APB would have a similar effect.


----------



## Fourth_Drive

I'd be interested to hear from those who've taken both AMT and 6-APB (Shambles?) how they compare side by side in terms of empathy, visuals, stimulation and duration. I've seen both described as euphoric, psychedelic and as stimulants, and I recall both having durations listed as between 12 and 24 hours. Are they similar?


----------



## YaniCZka

Fourth_Drive said:


> both having durations listed as between 12 and 24 hours.



from most of the reports it seems that 6-apb is lasting much shorter than 12 hours...


----------



## MeDieViL

Yeah it lasts 4-6 hours.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Re: 6-APB - at 90-100mg the peak alone lasted 3-4 hours for me each time I took it , but if you count the come up and the gradual fall from the peak, I found that it was around 12 hours from baseline to baseline. Sure at T+11 the effects are only residual, but they are still there for me.


----------



## Vurtual

^agree with that Skyline: peak about hour in, lasts for 4 or 5 hours and slowly subsides over a few hours, but in a nice way (not like the after-stimulation of m1).  Overall it was about 10 hours for me.  

aMT on the other hand works for about 9-10 hours and then starts to come down - but an afterglow still remains (also in a nice way) for a day or two (so far)

In comparison, there was some similarity, but I'd say 6-apb was more like a slightly psychedelic euphoric stimulant; and aMT more a slightly stimulating euphoric psychedelic (if that makes sense - it doesn't to me).


----------



## Mullered

It seems that some people find 6-apb more psychedelic than others.  Im not a massive fan of trippy things so Im hoping it isnt too psychedelic for me and is as siimilar to MDMA as some people have been saying.  MDMA is my all time favourite drug but for one t's hard to get these days and try and avoid illegal drugs where possible because of my job.  If the extent of the trippyness' is the same as MDA (which from what I've read this is an analogue of) then I will be happy


----------



## Tarmac1888

milligrams said:


> I don't get why everyone on the net seems to think meph has very little comedown, everyone I've met IRL, including myself, finds that it has dreadful comedowns.



Can't agree, i could sleep on itno problem and all i feel the next day is really tired, considering i'd been up all night on it, it was to be expected.


----------



## Shambles

First time I did meph (150mg oral then another coupla 200mg top ups through the day with 20mg 2C-I) it was bliss beyond belief - totally cancelled out the jittery overstimulation that both can hit you with... only meph is quite likely to also sneak up on you several years down the line when you least expect it 

Second time was a bit bleurgh (almost a gram over a night) but amazingly light seeing as how it's kinda like taking a chemical cheesgrater to you most vital of innards really. Next few times just got worse and worse. Other than the first time I never was that keen but having to take a drug you dislike in fairly large quantities just to keep the worst of the side-effects at bay is pretty shit.

Meph's intrinsic, unavoidable and (to most mepheads) unthinkable depth of Badness tends to creep up on you and got me way quicker than most. Some are fine as long as they keep it low dose and irregular... then there are those who take meph as a competitive sport and take it a tad too seriously. I doubt you'd still be proclaiming it's miraculous comedown freeness if (like many) you reached the major addiction stage and where rattling through a coupla dozen grams a day.

As in all things, moderation and stuff probably makes a difference, but ultimately it's just good ol' YMMV + time. Incidentally, I've used MDMA heavily for over 20 years (injecting up to 3.5g/week a coupla years back). Never once had anything resembling a comedown from it. Ever. So maybe that's all just been blown up out of proportion too?

-------​
Back on the topic of proper drugs that even get a mention in the thread title, the above unplanned ramble spilled over my keyboard just moments after 20mg of "new and improved" white 6-APB was introduced to one of my rare veins. Was a slightly odd amount I received so seemed to be a good way of making... trying to think up some other excuse. Am all rambled out for a moment 

Definitely feels cleaner than the last did IV - it's hard to miss when you get that intimate with your chems - but not gonna bother to describe yet beyond 

Vurtual: 6-APB vs MDA vs aMT vs MDMA = feels closest to MDMA - so blissed out and mellow some folks only used to adulterated crap are bound to say they contain smack (or at best MDEA if they're trying to slighty sound less stooopid). It definitely has plenty energy to it but may take some channelling to make best use of it, I suspect. The psychedelic undertones have been subtle for me - no real change in thought patterns, creativity, ideas, etc - but gentle swirlz and stuff at most. Duration I'd put at somewhere between MDMA and MDA - which is no bad thing either :D


There's some other stuff I'm dying to comment on... but am a suddenly far from arsed enough anymore so won't. Tonight. Time for some chooooowzzzz!!!


----------



## Shambles

Was in need of a bit of a pick-me-up cos I've barely slept or eaten and am all round bleurgh cos I ran outta GBL a coupla day back. No real heavy w/d stuff but swigging 50ml+ of it daily is bound to drop you with a bit of a thud. It did. But my golly gosh that (intended to be barely above threshold dose) has some kick to it 

May have to double-check it in the very near future... Who am I kiddin? Had the pin filled and waiting for the right moment since that first one was such a surprise - would take at least 75mg or so of IV MDMA to get even close to this fried. In a very, very Good Way %)


----------



## nopipesdfw

CatfishRivers said:


> I agree, this thread is ridiculous with all the vendor talk. The info in this thread leads to several vendors via simple google search. And vendors coming into threads and offering samples? I mean I'd love free shit too, but this isn't the right place to be pulling shady shenanigans.



I know this isn't the US, but webtryp it up guys! Agreed on all of this. I miss the days when generally nice and (chemistry and drug procedure wise) smart people could discretely purchase mind blowing compounds with mostly good track profiles to explore for cheap. It's quite a nice position to be in, and it is becoming less and less of one due to a new level of greed and pushing with research chems. 

To whoever is saying thanks to big brother for taking over and exposing the industry with some monopoly and big business, please take your "research pellet" prepared for animal consumption and put it up your ass as soon as you get it. It will increase the bio availability and the amount of lulz that I get on top of the fact that you are going through the web now to get ripped off all whilst you expose an awesome scene. Believe me, I would think about bumping at those prices too. 

Sure, this is a promising compound, but there will be a time where it is available not under the reign of a bunch of fucking monsters. I am either waiting until I can get powder from some of the nicest people I will never know in person or until never. OOooOoOhhhhhHHHHhhh, they found a synth for a compound they did not invent and now this molecule is theirs? Since when were big pharma ethics big here too?***

This isn't even being developed as a medicine, if it is a medicine of some kind I think it is being developed to cure a gigantic meph fix. I'm not some hippie that doesn't believe in property who is expecting him to share the synth, I feel it's time to do my part and not participate yet. Hopefully somebody bigger than me is getting close to doing their part and not ripping everybody off.....Which is what must happen for this drug imo, me bitching obviously won't make humans wanting drugs just stop all of the sudden. I know cheaper prices will sway you away from this tool or at least make him play it fair.  He still sells "research pellets", though. Maybe vendors should start putting billboards across from playgrounds and sell their pellets there too, they could probably squeeze a couple more euros out of that crowd. (I know you're reading this, give me credit when you bank, bro.)


*
*You filthy fucking vendors, get off ADD and PD.*








Coming in theaters near you soon:

Webtryp II: Revenge of the money hungry chavs




Shambles said:


> Was in need of a bit of a pick-me-up cos I've barely slept or eaten and am all round bleurgh cos I ran outta GBL a coupla day back. No real heavy w/d stuff but swigging 50ml+ of it daily is bound to drop you with a bit of a thud. It did. But my golly gosh that (intended to be barely above threshold dose) has some kick to it
> 
> May have to double-check it in the very near future... Who am I kiddin? Had the pin filled and waiting for the right moment since that first one was such a surprise - would take at least 75mg or so of IV MDMA to get even close to this fried. In a very, very Good Way %)




As I mentioned, I hope nobody bitches at me for not calling this stuff medicine in any practical sort to our society. Surely it's an entactogen/empathogen, but (no offense, I love your posts) if a mod on bluelight has this to report back (sounds awesome), how do you think more than ready UK'ers are going to use this stuff? Nothing wrong with your binge, just saying that this stuff isn't justified to be in a state of monopoly.


----------



## Ghostface

Shambles, Skyline etc how was to the comeup the 2nd and third time round in regards to vomiting and needing the bog?


----------



## Silverfox

Shambles said:


> I've used MDMA heavily for over 20 years (injecting up to 3.5g/week a coupla years back). Never once had anything resembling a comedown from it. Ever. So maybe that's all just been blown up out of proportion too?


 Shambles, I'm curious to know how you got any effects from taking regular high does of mdma when received wisdom (and personal experience) suggests that once the serotonin has been depleted you can't get get the serotonin high until it has been built up again?


----------



## swilow

Fact is, all this shit will be made compltely illegal soon, with wide ranging consequences for many. 

Its seems that this thread is against many, many rules on Bluelight; for one thing, the vendor talk. Fuck it. Also, the speculation- one of the things we/they have explicitly ruled against: no what did I take threads...?? This seems kinda similar.

That said, for the true explorers, there will always be a way to get that odd substance- and remember, Mother Nature, she grows some good shit. She planted a ton of mushrooms near me; thanks, Love   



			
				Nopipes said:
			
		

> As I mentioned, I hope nobody bitches at me for not calling this stuff medicine in any practical sort to our society. Surely it's an entactogen/empathogen, but (no offense, I love your posts) if a mod on bluelight has this to report back (sounds awesome), how do you think more than ready UK'ers are going to use this stuff?



One must remember: Shambles is a man of steel :D Also, why should he be dishonest? I'm quite sure his happy report isn't going to start off an epidemic... And, either way, one must also take into account that people use drugs irresponsibly, whether they are legal or not, as seen with the mephedrone disaster. 

And yet more people would die from smoking tobacco then will even hear of someone who has heard of someone who knows something about someone who might have taken something called 6-APB. Which should definitely stand for 6(00) arseholes prematurely buried.


----------



## loubanez

Anyone kno if 6-apb will make you trip at higher doses i havnt read any trip reports of more than 120mg, but ive had some pretty vivid trips an visuals off methylone at high doses an wondering if this could do the same for me


----------



## Xorkoth

Seriously everyone: we are shortly going to be digging through here and deleting the following kinds of posts:


Any sort of posts like this: "I'm so jealous of you with samples.  I want some!"  Or "When will this be out" or anything that doesn't contribute to information collecting and experience reporting about this substance, or educated speculation.
ANY kind of vendor discussion, whether veiled or outright.  I have seriously never seen so much vendor discussion in a thread in all my life.  In the future these posts will start to receive warnings and infractions.  Vendor discussion is about the number 1 rule of BL... keeping it out of posts that is.

A little while ago I cleaned out the old thread and put the good posts into this thread.  Now it's completely lost control again.  PLEASE, if you don't have anything useful to contribute, don't post here.  There has been enough speculation and ENOUGH vendor discussion.  This is not the social thread here.  Okay?

I'd start doing it right now but my in-laws have been over for almost a week... they're staying at our house and I've got to be a host.  They're leaving Wed night.


----------



## wondersoup

I'm sorry. I just realised I did bad. 

Is it ok to say the majority of these vendors are greedy and dumb though?


----------



## CatfishRivers

neville.bartos said:


> What makes me laugh is ALL the posts bitching about invalid posts i.e the last few pages... talk about pot calling kettle black
> 
> also another strange point i noticed there is no mention of 6apb in another Drugs-Forum,  is cos they is yanks?



Look, just to be clear so the folks with laboring brain function can understand where I am coming from, I'd rather not have to waste my time arguing with others about the content of their posts, but when people go on and on about details relating to vendors and the labs synthesizing the chemicals we are all here to discuss, they are breaking one of the foundational rules of the website, a rule that is in place to help ensure that we are able to meet here in these forums and discuss these things in the first place. When vendors are showing up in forums offering samples to website users, that's a serious issue that puts us all at risk here. I agree, I would rather these threads have nothing but discussion and data directly relating to the topic at hand, but I'm not going to let a stampede of stupidity ruin things for the rest of us.


----------



## Ghostface

Back on topic!

How is the vomiting/need to crap issue for those who have dosed a second or third time?


----------



## Shambles

^ Seemed to be less of an issue but still a definite feature. Imagine it would get better with familiarity. Only issue that still bugs me is the headache it seems to give me towards the end. Does fade away fairly soon but not ideal. Maybe gurning/grinding at work so magnesium could help minimise it perhaps.



Toltec said:


> unfortunately there are druggies and there are folks who actually use psychedelics for personal growth, you can read between the lines on most of theses posts who's who.



These things are not necessarily mutually exclusive.



Silverfox said:


> Shambles, I'm curious to know how you got any effects from taking regular high does of mdma when received wisdom (and personal experience) suggests that once the serotonin has been depleted you can't get get the serotonin high until it has been built up again?



Freak of nature, perhaps. But probably more due to the ROA and way I was using it - not daily, just very heavily some days. 2-3 days between is plenty time for me serotonin to come out to play again. Obviously not gonna be such a great idea for your health but was fun at the time and was actually a hugely important period of my life. After all those long years on the crack and smack it was kinda like a (very) hefty dose of self-medicated therapy. For me it worked. That doesn't mean it was a clever thing to do and have never suggested that it was.

Have only just woken up so will respond to some of the perfectly valid points others have made after a coffee kickstart or two. Some I would agree with, others maybe not quite but I can assure you that all the PD mods are aware of the situation and it will be dealt with.


----------



## jpcardiff

I tried the "new" off-white 6-apb on Saturday night. approx 90mg (8.20pm)

Suffice to say it blew my mind but short of repeating a lot of what has already been said by many before me I thought I would add a few personal insights

Firstly, although the comeup was strong there was no vomiting. I took this at a friends house deliberately about an hour before setting off into town/clubbing as I didnt want to risk throwing up in more social settings. I've never threw up on mdma either though

I had eaten in the day but not much. The come up took an hour to peak. During 1st hour I felt a little anxious (as with any new experience) but after that point I felt far more at ease. 

The walk into town was brilliant. walking felt kinda floaty. Minor visuals from passing headlights. Once in the club definite music appreciation. The feeling of bliss and empathy kept on til at least half midnight. It peaks in waves but never subsides. 

A definite "inner goodness" beyond half midnight that I could still feel til 6am all the while getting less and less. 

Managed some sleep but was up to play football on Sunday morning. Something I would never have managed off meph. I felt absolutely fine, aside from the lack of sleep - but I should stress I didnt try to get to bed before 6am I was up by choice with company 

Overall this is a top drug. It is quite trippy to begin with and im sure experiences will vary depending on settings but for me it definitly enhanced a night out and the lack of crash is just the cherry on the cake

Mullered; I cant reply mate for some reason it wont allow me sorry bud


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Ghostface said:


> Back on topic!
> 
> How is the vomiting/need to crap issue for those who have dosed a second or third time?



From memory,

Sample 1 - dash for a crap + bit of queasyness/dry retches (same with MDMA for me)

Sample 2 - dash for a crap + no queasyness to speak of.

Sample 3 - dash for a crap + moderate queasyness/dry retches, maybe one mouthful of vomit iirc.


----------



## theimp

> Originally Posted by Ghostface
> Back on topic!
> 
> How is the vomiting/need to crap issue for those who have dosed a second or third time?



No vomiting or any similar  issues whatsoever on the whole experience.  i will say that at one point streams of sweat were poring off me and I was not exerting myself.

In a hot club, dancing this would probably not be a good look.


----------



## Lazyscience

i wonder what the chances of sudden unexpected death, brain damage or damage to mental health could be. maybe this drug could cause a new type of condition previously unheard of or that it could trigger parkinsons or dementia years down the line. probly shouldnt think about it too much.


----------



## bonbon

vecktor said:


> No patents apart from the following:
> European Patent  EP1149085                 2001
> Japanese Patent  JP2002535396           2002
> United States Patent US7045545            2006
> there are also Canadian Australian and World patents.
> 
> the US and European patents appear current and to have been maintained by Lilly.
> 
> 6-APDB on the other hand is not patented nor patentable anywhere.  6-APDB is rather vomit inducing.
> 
> Maybe  chindian labs would be wary of breaching the patent, given recent events in chindia regarding intellectual property violations



Read the patent carefully - claim 1 of the patent covers 6-APDB but not 6-APB. That's because R and R1 as described by the claim are defined as hydrogen or other substitutions but no option is given for them to be absent. If you replace them both with hydrogen you get a substituted benzofuran - one of which is 6-APDB.


----------



## Tarmac1888

Lazyscience said:


> i wonder what the chances of sudden unexpected death, brain damage or damage to mental health could be. maybe this drug could cause a new type of condition previously unheard of or that it could trigger parkinsons or dementia years down the line. probly shouldnt think about it too much.



TBH you would'nt cross the road if you thought about it too much. I understand what you are saying but the fact is, we'll never know until it's too late.


----------



## vecktor

bonbon said:


> Read the patent carefully - claim 1 of the patent covers 6-APDB but not 6-APB. That's because R and R1 as described by the claim are defined as hydrogen or other substitutions but no option is given for them to be absent. If you replace them both with hydrogen you get a substituted benzofuran - one of which is 6-APDB.


I read the patent very carefully 
ABP is covered because it is example 3
APDB cannot be covered because it was described in published research pre-dating the patent, unless the case is made that using APDB as a 5HT2c agonist is a novel and unexpected use.

as a side note benzofuran contains 2 hydrogens in the furan ring, dihydrobenzofuran contains 4, it is called dihydrofuran because it is theoretically derived from benzofuran by adding 2 hydrogens to the furan double bond. I think that is why you are confused


----------



## Slam_London

Any educated guesses how 6apb will interact with sertraline/zoloft and aripiprazole/abilify?


----------



## MrDoIt

Slam_London said:


> Any educated guesses how 6apb will interact with sertraline/zoloft and aripiprazole/abilify?



Quoted from 1st search result from Google :

"There are no direct physical dangers from mixing Zoloft and Ecstasy (MDMA). Zoloft (or to use its chemical name, Sertraline) is an SSRI (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors), the same class of anti-depressants as Prozac (Flouxetine), Celexa (Citalopram Hydrobromide), Luvox (Fluvoxamine) and Paxil (Paroxetine). These chemicals will actually reduce or even completely eliminate the effects of Ecstasy when the two are taken together. Celexa, in particular is sometimes used to treat cocaine-dependency and may reduce cocaine effects and craving."

As the effects/compound of 6-APB are similar to MDMA, chances are that they will also react very similar to each other. This is again one of those questions that will only truly be answered with experience and time.


----------



## Slam_London

MrDoIt; said:
			
		

> Quoted from 1st search result from Google :
> 
> "There are no direct physical dangers from mixing Zoloft and Ecstasy (MDMA). Zoloft (or to use its chemical name, Sertraline) is an SSRI (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors), the same class of anti-depressants as Prozac (Flouxetine), Celexa (Citalopram Hydrobromide), Luvox (Fluvoxamine) and Paxil (Paroxetine). These chemicals will actually reduce or even completely eliminate the effects of Ecstasy when the two are taken together. Celexa, in particular is sometimes used to treat cocaine-dependency and may reduce cocaine effects and craving."



Thank you. I expected as much. :-( Makes you wonder if 150 mg/pellet and a half, will do the trick? I guess time will tell. Any thoughts anyone on Abilify interaction?


----------



## telepathetic

uhm, ssri's and mdma or this is very dangerous, can you say *serotonin syndrome*. How the neurotoxicity look with this, or just toxicity? Compared to MDMA? Compared to mephedrone?


----------



## grimmo

yourtman said:


> uhm, ssri's and mdma or this is very dangerous, can you say *serotonin syndrome*. How the neurotoxicity look with this, or just toxicity? Compared to MDMA? Compared to mephedrone?



Are you sure about that?  You're thinking about interaction with MAOI medications surely?


----------



## Lazyscience

from my experience, taking mdma on an ssri completely stops the mdma from having any effect.


----------



## GlassCage

Lazyscience said:


> from my experience, taking mdma on an ssri completely stops the mdma from having any effect.



For a full account of SSRI interactions see:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=108959

I'm currently in the final stages of tapering off Fluoxetine (Prozac) SSRI and should be clear of it and its long-lived metabolite Norfluoxetine by mid-July. I'll post a report on (a very, very cautious) overlapping with 6-APB if I get some before then.

As Shambles and others have suggested, 6-APB seems very close to the MD** drugs in its subjective effects, and this fact in combination with its close chemical structural similarity leads us to believe it'd be fairly close in its interactions with other drugs too. But it's uncharted waters ...


----------



## Black

yourtman said:


> uhm, ssri's and mdma or this is very dangerous, can you say *serotonin syndrome*.


not an issue with ssri's. only with maoi's like grimmo already said. ssri's just bind to the site where mdma performs it's magic and stops it from working. i'd not expect 6-apb to be any different.


> How the neurotoxicity look with this, or just toxicity? Compared to MDMA? Compared to mephedrone?


most likely very similar to mdma/mda.
but there may be additional hepatotoxic or nephrotoxic effects. there are a few posts about that on page 3 (i think).


----------



## Skyline_GTR

GlassCage said:


> As Shambles and others have suggested, 6-APB seems very close to the MD** drugs in its subjective effects, and this fact in combination with its close chemical structural similarity leads us to believe it'd be fairly close in its interactions with other drugs too. But it's uncharted waters ...





MrDoIt said:


> As the effects/compound of 6-APB are similar to MDMA, chances are that they will also react very similar to each other. This is again one of those questions that will only truly be answered with experience and time.




Whilst admittedly only an anecdote, it should caution against making any assumptions; there appears to be little cross tolerence between MDMA and 6-APB - a friend who just came back from a week of heavy partying in Ibzia (basically cained crystal MDMA for 6 of the 7 days), upon arrival back in the UK he sampled 100mg 6-APB that same day and got similar strength effects and duration as one would expect....


----------



## Vurtual

Skyline_GTR said:


> Whilst admittedly only an anecdote, it should caution against making any assumptions; there appears to be little cross tolerence between MDMA and 6-APB - a friend who just came back from a week of heavy partying in Ibzia (basically cained crystal MDMA for 6 of the 7 days), upon arrival back in the UK he sampled 100mg 6-APB that same day and got similar strength effects and duration as one would expect....



Agree with this - my first tipple was the morning after a fairly heavy night and it cut right through - it also felt new to me in some way.

Don't know if there'd be cross-tolerance with mda (or for that matter if there is between mdma and mda??) - but then it didn't much feel like when i've had mda pills in the past either - this may be placebo (or branding at work...)


----------



## Munroe

> "Also known as 6-APB... Woof Woof etc"



oh dear.


----------



## Shambles

^ Ha! "Woof Woof" was originally a joke from an EADD thread about where ridiculous alternate names nobody ever uses except papers come from. Not the first time some lazy journalist has skimmed BL and got it totally wrong. One of the supposed street names for meph was Mugabe according to one paper. Mugabe is an EADD regular not a drug. Although he loved his meph. They got that one wrong too - all the other papers are saying Woof Woof is MDAI. Silly people that they are :D

An aside on the cross-tolerance thing - I noticed that the effects of 2C-x taken the following day were greatly diminished. Not completely killed but barely noticeable at a dose that would normally have me in a very happy place. 6-APB was amazing in combo with 2C-B but there was a definite short-term cross-tolerance after my second time on 6-APB with no other drugs significantly involved. Pretty sure that's not the case with MDMA so I would agree with the above and urge caution in drawing any direct comparisons between them. They may be chemically related, they may feel quite similar subjectively, but they are not the same thing at all.


----------



## nopipesdfw

MrDoIt said:


> As was pointed out to me back then, I was accused of being irresponsible as this is a HR site, and if threads are deleted then it could lead to someone not knowing what they should know about a substance and doing themselves harm. Thats fine, but the last thread on the subject of this RC was not a HR thread, and nor is this one. It is more like a PR campaign for this new "wonder drug", which is only serving to hype this drug up to everyone, including Government, and give a free advertising campaign to vendors who will be selling this RC.



I was about to say, I forgot this thread was even in PD with all of this crap, seriously.

Mods can't complain if there are plenty of MODERATORS who have the ability to post how bomb this stuff is to get trashed on. Considering the context of these pellets I think that is reckless as hell to be honest, do you really think that makes the site look good? It sure isn't gonna help these pellet sales and bluelights level of perceived involvement on the surface.

The mods here are the kindest mods I know of anywhere on the internet, this thread just blows my mind. This isn't PD stuff, this is some street pushing crackhead shit.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i kinda agree that this isnt necessarily PD material. id love to try this shit tho.
could i start my own RC company guys? id carry what you guys all want, all the Moo Moo, Baaa! Baaa! and Quack Quack you can handle!


----------



## Jamo

There is so much hype and anticipation regarding 6-APB people seem to be forgetting the very possible health risks with this RC. I guess only time will tell and no doubt a few stories will emerge as the trip reports start coming in.

Play it safe folks if you have pre-ordered, I will be monitoring my bodys reaction to 6-APB closely in terms of heart rate and blood pressure. If you are experimenting alone make sure at least someone knows what you are doing and have them checkup/call you regularly.

My partner will be with me throughout and she will be sober, this is so important with new RC's I don't want to hear of anyone getting into difficulties from not taking reasonable precautions.

So to summarise: Try not to let the thought of 'The latest and greatest RC' get in the way of your own health and safety. So little is known just play it safe and read up as much you can when the trip reports start coming in thick and fast.


----------



## Vurtual

Jamo said:


> There is so much hype and anticipation regarding 6-APB people seem to be forgetting the very possible health risks with this RC. I guess only time will tell and no doubt a few stories will emerge as the trip reports start coming in.
> 
> Play it safe folks if you have pre-ordered, I will be monitoring my bodys reaction to 6-APB closely in terms of heart rate and blood pressure. If you are experimenting alone make sure at least someone knows what you are doing and have them checkup/call you regularly.



I totally agree with caution around this new substance - when there are hundreds of TRs we may have a slightly better picture (but still not much)

When i did 6apb, i did keep an eye on my heart rate (i'd started checking HR only after the few times i did mep/m1) - for me there was some elevation but not much (didn't go over 100; mostly about 90 (my resting HR is about 70-80 (i know))) - this may have been because there was no need to redose and i didn't dance, but i'd sometimes get HR of 120+ from single dose of meph or M1 in the same conditions - sometimes lasting several days or even weeks.  There was also none of the chest tightening feelings i got from meph/m1, (not my lungs; related to blood pressure i think - this also stayed for several days after).   

This anectdotal story can't really tell you anything in general about 6apb, but for me it roughly tells me that after three goes, the initial effects are less obviously toxic feeling than the cathinones.  Of course we can't know what effects are happening 'under the hood' that we can't immediately sense (there was some speculation about hepatoxicity of benzofurans in the earlier thread - some expansion on this would be good mods...)


----------



## dinomax

Hi All
I've been a lurker in this site for about a year, finally decided to register. 
I live in the UK and am 38 years young and in pretty good health

I find this site to be very informative and educational about the "HIGHS and LOWS" of certain substances for whatever purpose. This thread on 6-APDB has me a little confused. My questions are:

1: Is this stuff genuine or just something made up by ex Mephedrone vendors to keep interest to fill the void of the previously favorited compound until something else apears ?

2: Why does this site not allow anyone to name and shame vendors that are ripping BL members (and others) off with non delivery and crap goods ?

I understand the no vendor discussion issue and reasons for it, but, if there is someone out there taking us "all" for our hard earned money then we should be able to unite and tell each other. should we not ?

Sorry for the rant on my first post, but I think you know I mean well guys.


----------



## MeDieViL

No cros tolerance with mdma is very interesting....


----------



## Vurtual

MeDieViL said:


> No cros tolerance with mdma is very interesting....



I don't know about 'no cross-tolerance' but seemingly very little; but (on my part) this may have been placebo effect from a new untested substance exaggerating the effect (or other uncountable factors).  

Some neuro-pharm speculation by the science wizards on this substance would be good - the possible difference that dropping the oxygen makes to it's action (in comparison to other substances/neurotransmitters?), and if this seems to correspond to the subjective difference; 

also, what other derivations are possible: methylate the amine (6(MAP)B? or whatever); Other phens that could be analogised with the benzofuran?

(come on sciencey bods - make me look like an idiot)


----------



## jpcardiff

In the interest of harm reduction someone ought to point out any substance purporting to be 6-apb should be taken with great caution whilst it's widely acknowledged this isnt yet available bar the odd sample here and there.


----------



## Xorkoth

I just had to delete 32 posts out of the last 2.5 pages.  They were mostly social-type posts or back-and-forth arguing about whether or not to post about vendors.  We already have an answer for that: *NO*.  Bluelight does not allow vendor discussion of any kind, sorry.  This isn't our decision as PD mods so discussing it here won't do anything except piss people off and invite infractions.  If you have a problem with this rule, bring it up in Support as you should do with any problems with site policy.   There are other sites where you can discuss vendors anyway if you want to, so use those for that and use Bluelight for *information*.  Please.

The reason we do not allow any vendor discussion at all is because Bluelight is seen as a respectable place.  If we start allowing talk or where and how to get drugs, versus just discussing their effects and properties, we could be shut down, or lose our reputation as a respectable site where real information can be found and trusted.

Again, no amount of arguing about it in this thread will accomplish anything except infractions.  We hate to give infractions in PD and we hardly ever have to... until this 6-APB fiasco we hadn't given a single one in recent memory.  But we will if vendor discussion keeps happening.

Please have fun here and discuss non-vendor aspects of 6-APB.    And that's all.


----------



## blobbymahn

^Amen.

Has anybody tried redosing to bring the high back? Did it?


----------



## Bundys_Revenge

...


----------



## blobbymahn

Bundys_Revenge said:


> .



This was just posted and got deleted. I'd edit that old son.




Vurtual said:


> When i did 6apb, i did keep an eye on my heart rate (i'd started checking HR only after the few times i did mep/m1) - for me there was some elevation but not much (didn't go over 100; mostly about 90 (my resting HR is about 70-80 (i know))) - this may have been because there was no need to redose and i didn't dance, but i'd sometimes get HR of 120+ from single dose of meph or M1 in the same conditions - sometimes lasting several days or even weeks.  There was also none of the chest tightening feelings i got from meph/m1, (not my lungs; related to blood pressure i think - this also stayed for several days after).
> 
> )



I'd get 120+ pulse after Mephedrone as well. If you're getting under 100 with 6-APB that's looking quite promising. I'll be sure to keep an eye on it though.


----------



## jpcardiff

blobbymahn said:


> ^Amen.
> 
> Has anybody tried redosing to bring the high back? Did it?



Im sure Ive seen posts confirming it doesnt work


----------



## Vurtual

jpcardiff said:


> Im sure Ive seen posts confirming it doesnt work



I tried a little redose about 5 hours in but it wasn't enough to be worth it - I'm sure if i had enough for another full dose it would have worked though.  I guess it would start to be diminishing returns pretty soon though (less high for more comedown - still wouldn't have said no though...).


----------



## jpcardiff

Vurtual said:


> I tried a little redose about 5 hours in but it wasn't enough to be worth it - I'm sure if i had enough for another full dose it would have worked though.  I guess it would start to be diminishing returns pretty soon though (less high for more comedown - still wouldn't have said no though...).



Cant say I felt any urge to re-dose


----------



## Spky

How would one compare 100mg 6-APD first time usage to, say, 250mg oral mephedrone, first time usage?


----------



## deano88

jpcardiff said:


> I tried the "new" off-white 6-apb on Saturday night. approx 90mg (8.20pm)
> 
> Suffice to say it blew my mind but short of repeating a lot of what has already been said by many before me I thought I would add a few personal insights
> 
> Firstly, although the comeup was strong there was no vomiting. I took this at a friends house deliberately about an hour before setting off into town/clubbing as I didnt want to risk throwing up in more social settings. I've never threw up on mdma either though
> 
> I had eaten in the day but not much. The come up took an hour to peak. During 1st hour I felt a little anxious (as with any new experience) but after that point I felt far more at ease.
> 
> The walk into town was brilliant. walking felt kinda floaty. Minor visuals from passing headlights. Once in the club definite music appreciation. The feeling of bliss and empathy kept on til at least half midnight. It peaks in waves but never subsides.
> 
> A definite "inner goodness" beyond half midnight that I could still feel til 6am all the while getting less and less.
> 
> Managed some sleep but was up to play football on Sunday morning. Something I would never have managed off meph. I felt absolutely fine, aside from the lack of sleep - but I should stress I didnt try to get to bed before 6am I was up by choice with company
> 
> Overall this is a top drug. It is quite trippy to begin with and im sure experiences will vary depending on settings but for me it definitly enhanced a night out and the lack of crash is just the cherry on the cake
> 
> Mullered; I cant reply mate for some reason it wont allow me sorry bud



so how intense would you say the buzz is compared to mdma? do you get rushes of euphoria like when on mdma or is it more stimulant like speed or meph?

gues what i'm asking is could you go to rave on this stuff and dance like a fucking nutter like mdma 

sorry for all the questions just curious m8


----------



## Mullered

deano88 said:


> so how intense would you say the buzz is compared to mdma? do you get rushes of euphoria like when on mdma or is it more stimulant like speed or meph?
> 
> gues what i'm asking is could you go to rave on this stuff and dance like a fucking nutter like mdma
> 
> sorry for all the questions just curious m8



From what I have been told and read, 6-apb is not super stimulating, maybe less so than MDMA.  I did speak to an experienced drug user  who had recieved around 200mg in a sample, enough for 2 doses.  The first he took on it's own and he said it was awesome.  Interestingly the 2nd dose he took along with some proper amphetamine and he said it was even better.  So If your looking for all night dancing and you want to take the risk then it sounds like the amphetamine+6-apb cocktail is the way to go


----------



## zamzams

Spky said:


> How would one compare 100mg 6-APD first time usage to, say, 250mg oral mephedrone, first time usage?



Hello and welcome. 
This stuff is much more similar to MDA /MDMA in it's potency and half life it will last a lot longer than meph with no need to redose.

250mg of meph first time use is quite a lot. 

If you need to look at MDA info can be found here. There are some decent trip reports so far on this so make sure you read those too.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mda/mda.shtml


----------



## MeDieViL

Yeah i agree that the combo of 6-APB and amphetamine would be pure bliss, will try that myself soon.


----------



## Mullered

Vurtual said:


> I tried a little redose about 5 hours in but it wasn't enough to be worth it - I'm sure if i had enough for another full dose it would have worked though.  I guess it would start to be diminishing returns pretty soon though (less high for more comedown - still wouldn't have said no though...).



Im my experience with MDMA I always found that redosing was more effective the earlier it was done, maybe no longer than an hour after you first come up or a couple of hours after dropping i.e. whilst the effects are still on the up.  I always used to find that if I waited till I started coming down the redosing would prolong the residual stimulation and head fuck rather than the buzz.  Obviously you should be familiar with your limits with a particular chemical when redosing


----------



## zamzams

Mullered said:


> From what I have been told and read, 6-apb is not super stimulating, maybe less so than MDMA.  I did speak to an experienced drug user  who had recieved around 200mg in a sample, enough for 2 doses.  The first he took on it's own and he said it was awesome.  Interestingly the 2nd dose he took along with some proper amphetamine and he said it was even better.  So If your looking for all night dancing and you want to take the risk then it sounds like the amphetamine+6-apb cocktail is the way to go



this stuff sounds like it would be even better with MDMA  Speed makes me dance but it isn't as empathogenic as mdma can be and these two together sound like they would get on like best friends.
Although if i had mdma i'd probably just take that instead, maybe i would try taking them both at the same time but the come up would probably knock me for six.


----------



## Mullered

zamzams said:


> this stuff sounds like it would be even better with MDMA  Speed makes me dance but it isn't as empathogenic as mdma can be and these two together sound like they would get on like best friends.
> Although if i had mdma i'd probably just take that instead, maybe i would try taking them both at the same time but the come up would probably knock me for six.



Should hopefully have a small sample on the way which Im planning on trying thursday night.  One thing I will be paying close atention to when I sample is how I think it will be in a (propper) club.  However Im not bothered about it being too stimulating as I rarely do much dancing these days; it's more about the socialising in the chill out areas and at the back of the main room.  So Im hoping that 6-apb isnt too trippy, but lots of 'loved-upness' and empathy - yes please


----------



## Xorkoth

I have just finished cleaning this *whole* thread, for the second time.  From this moment forward, we will not accept vendor discussion, or price discussion.  Price discussion will be removed, and vendor discussion will be infracted and removed.  As I said earlier, that's just how it is at BL, there is no vendor discussion.  We can't get our modsticks out of our asses and decide to allow it because it's a site-wide rule.  If you have a problem with that, start a topic in Support as is appropriate for issues with site policies.  And the reason we don't allow it is because plenty of places allow that kind of discussion, but Bluelight strives to be a respected source of reliable information, and if we allow price discussion that will be undermined and we will be seen as a shithole that helps people (and kids) find drugs.

Get it?  Good.   We really are friendly and nice in PD, and we really do want what is best for the site and the "scene" as a whole.  Okay?

Now don't mess this place up again!


----------



## GlassCage

Jamo said:


> There is so much hype and anticipation regarding 6-APB people seem to be forgetting the very possible health risks with this RC. ...  I don't want to hear of anyone getting into difficulties from not taking reasonable precautions.



Totally agree. After 4-MMC was banned I gave myself a big fright by experimenting in a very rash and uncontrolled way with 'M-Butylone'. Had a horrible time with only myself to blame. I consider myself very, very lucky to have got away with it.

I now have some milligram scales and a very different attitude. Fellow meph novices take note: these substances ain't kiddies playthings.


----------



## zamzams

GlassCage said:


> Totally agree. After 4-MMC was banned I gave myself a big fright by experimenting in a very rash and uncontrolled way with 'M-Butylone'. Had a horrible time with only myself to blame. I consider myself very, very lucky to have got away with it.
> 
> I now have some milligram scales and a very different attitude. Fellow meph novices take note: these substances ain't kiddies playthings.



i did warn people of that chems inability to do anything other than keep you awake!

Xorkoth, i haven't seen any vendor discussion since it was cleaned or are you referring to a previous page? My guess is that with the many people stopping by here it will need a daily cleaning. Or a change to the title :-

The Big & Dandy *DO NOT DISCUSS VENDORS OR WE WILL KILL 'EM ALL *6-APB Thread"


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I cleaned it twice, once a week or two back, and once just within the last hour.  There has not been any since the latest cleaning, and I thank anyone who was going to do so and didn't.   And you're right, this thread is rather unprecedented in PD, but we will need to give it a daily cleaning, I'm sure.


----------



## GlassCage

MeDieViL said:


> Yeah i agree that the combo of 6-APB and amphetamine would be pure bliss, will try that myself soon.



Careful. Combining stimulants is listed in the Bluelight MDA page as having an intermediate (higher) chance of causing problems/toxicity, and since 6-APB is a close analogue of MDA there is at least a theoretical risk.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80283

Having said that, sounds like a very delicious idea indeed at low(ish) doses ...


----------



## ysrh

What's the site policy on temporary bans for people who infringe?  Just curious.


----------



## Shambles

No bans for a first offence other than spammers. Depending on the severity of the naughtiness the standard procedure is to edit/remove the post and PM the user to explain why and not to do it again - sometimes with a no point warning too. Do it again (or if it was a more serious violation) earns an infraction with points. After that it's a case of being less lenient and infractions every time - there is an automated system of escalating bans that is triggered when points accrued reach certain levels. Initially just a 3 day temp ban but they can add up very quickly and the user could be looking at several months on temp ban for repeated rule breaking if they don't sort themselves out sharpish.


----------



## Shambles

Three posts removed. No vendor talk, folks. Not even the kind that just got deaded. Mods are taking a far stricter line on any inappropriate posts now so please respect that, folks.


----------



## zamzams

Shambles, on your most recent sample how did the effects differ (if at all) from the first batch? Or do you think it was just due to the impurities that showed up in the GC/MS results from the first batch?


----------



## Shambles

It's hard to explain the exact differences, but it basically felt a lot "cleaner" and more potent and harder hitting than the tan batch. 100mg of the tan would be a good, solid dose. Once the "new and improved" synth goes into full production I suspect the mg per pellet number will drop to maybe around 75mg as that would be around the same intensity as 100mg of the tan samples - possibly even with slightly more kick even. I believe (possibly wrongly) that the initial pellets may consist of the tan variety (which is hardly shit as it is) and will switch to the newer synth as soon as is practical.


----------



## invert

So the original, tan, samples were at best 75% purity (by your subjective estimation, Shambles)? Isn't that quite a surprisingly high level of impurity for a product being treated as ready to be sampled? But perhaps I'm being naive about the quality of the chemistry behind the distribution of such things.


----------



## THCDunc

invert said:


> *So the original, tan, samples were at best 75% purity *(by your subjective estimation, Shambles)? Isn't that quite a surprisingly high level of impurity for a product being treated as ready to be sampled? But perhaps I'm being naive about the quality of the chemistry behind the distribution of such things.



I think the general consensus over in ADD was around 95% purity judging from NMR results (I think it was NMR can't remember exactly). I think that figure referred to the tan sample but i'm not 100%.


----------



## Shambles

I honestly don't know the details, Invert. I did post the NMR analysis which showed the exact composition of the tan stuff both in this thread and the ADD one. I really don't understand that stuff but the impression that I got from those that do was that the tan stuff was much better produced, purer and higher quality than the vast majority of mass-market RCs currently available but not truly "pure" as there were traces of impurities still present. The figures I gave for comparison are purely subjective guesstimates based on very little experience with either version. Personally, I would be comfortable and quite happy to take either version but the newer version would be the one I went for if given a choice. Compared with, for example, mephedrone even the tan batch was like god's own jism in terms of purity.


----------



## zamzams

Shambles said:


> . Compared with, for example, mephedrone even the tan batch was like god's own jism in terms of purity.





well anything's better than smelling of methylamine for days on end.


----------



## w3x1c0

good to see the thread cleared up.


----------



## infestedpasta

does 6-apb fall under the US analogue act?


----------



## The Smoking Man

infestedpasta said:


> does 6-apb fall under the US analogue act?


The analogue act is ridiculously vague to the point where its constitutionality is questionable. So vague that I'd bet pretty much any biologically active/therapeutically useful substance could be caught under it if the judicial branch says so. (It's just a convenient loophole the DEA pushed through to further undermine legislative due process.) Fortunately, its vagueness is also its weakness. Basically chems that could fall under it but no cases involving it have been yet prosecuted (and therefore no judicial precedent regarding it has been set) are in a "gray area" rather than straight-up illegal. Now, if you're unlucky enough to be one of the first people to be prosecuted for having a chem in the gray area which could really end up being the case, you're probably fucked. Otherwise, you're good, for the time being at least. Trying to import a chem in pellet form like 6-APB is supposed to be initially offered as is probably a bad idea, though, since that'd make it pretty much impossible to claim you're not acquiring it with the intent of human consumption should customs notice.


----------



## DIDI

That sounds like a similar situation to us .


----------



## fryingsquirrel

I think there is litle dought this would be considered an analog in the US. That doesn't mean they will prosecute someone for personal use quantities. Legally they can, but in practice it's vendors they go after. Which is why all except low profile e-mail only vendors. are in other countries. You aren't gonna see this in US headshops (unless they are total morons), but ordering it isn't really dangerous. But I wonder about the decision to put this in pills. Sure it's convient especially for people without milligram scales, but how do you argue they aren't for human consumption?


----------



## DIDI

Lots of things that aren't for human consumption are in pellet form.


----------



## dinomax

Ben So Furry said:


> I've been a lurker of this site for years, mainly using it for information, I (along with many others) am completely excited looking forward to this chemical, however I feel I had to sign up and post because of things I have found out that seem extremely sinister, or maybe just wild speculation.
> 
> Firstly people saying it won't cause the same hysteria that Mephedrone and that the price will stop people 'over doing it' is complete nonsense. The price let us not forget is still exactly the same as one gram of Mephedrone and with it being report-ably 10 times stronger by weight and 8 times longer lasting at first it appears much better value than Mephedrone, also the meph generation miss sticking their fingers up at coppers while fucked waving a small bag of white powder in their faces, this is why NRG1/2/3 etc. sell.  People miss mail order legal drugs that actually do something and are searching for an alternative to at least try. A lot of people are watching this thread hoping this is the 'one'.  That goes for the government and media.  I have already seen a news article talking about Benzo Fury being the next Mephedrone and this connection is exactly what will get it banned faster than the postie can push it through your post box.
> 
> *removed link to a UK local newspaper article about a (seroiusly shitty) vendor - but they are still a vendor... even if other than "woof-woof" (once an EADD gag, now being quoted as fact... _deja vu_ or just fuckin' morons?) they mainly sell cutting agents to "entrepreneurs". But still technically a vendor so small snip, big ramble*
> 
> The above almost looks like it was set-up to advertise the compound but what is worrying in that article is this:
> 
> _Minister for crime prevention, James Brokenshire, said: “We are going to change our drug laws so we can respond quickly to emerging substances by introducing a temporary ban while we seek full scientific advice.”_
> 
> Also if people think the media aren't looking for the next Meph media created 'scare' to sell papers to fearful parents, then they are wrong.  This thread has users practically salivating to consume this substance, a forum which is indexed by Google and openly viewable by everyone. A thread which now contains the words Mephedrone and is one of the top links when a 6-APB search is run in Google.
> 
> Secondly I do like the idea of pellets with a recognised hard to copy logo on it, as it means you know what your getting and where it has come from and as a sign of a quality compound.  It stops people selling bags of baking powder and creatine passing it off a pure product, if you get a pellet without the logo, you haven't got the product from the originators of this.  Of course it includes some clever marketing techniques aswell.  Most people when happy with a brand will not switch and that's exactly what the name Benzo Fury is: a brandname for 6-APB in pellet form from a certain supplier. Just as Nurofen is just a brand name for Ibuprofen costing many times more than the cheap generic super market version. I do like the fact it should be hard to counterfeit and rip people off, but saying this is for harm reduction of to stop people binging like they did on Mephedrone is ridiculous, vendors do not care if you injure yourself taking this or anything, all they want is your money, and the way this is playing out, this is looking like a goldmine.
> 
> I too am extremely looking forward to getting hold of some of this to try, and after the first round of samples went round and the trip reports started coming in I would of paid anything to any old vendor who claimed to have it, such was the hysteria it created.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> That has changed however and every time I try to dig around to find out what's going on with the delays to this substance I keep getting to a dead end and the same conclusion that this is all going to end badly for someone or all of us.  I can't go into detail because it goes against the rules of vendor talk but like I said every line of enquiry fuels my paranoia.
> 
> All I will say is don't stock up too much right away, buy 3 tops, only spend what you can afford to lose, see what the first batch is like before going mad, (just advice of course, do what you like, I don't want to sound preachy but I don't want to be right either) I can't say too much because of rules, and its all theory and speculation fuelled by delay frustration, paranoia that I will never get to try this and things that have happened in the past with the people involved with this stuff, but, be wary.  This could be the biggest hit and run hustle known, and I know it sounds silly but I prey I'm wrong.



Thanks Ben So, I posted a couple of similar comments yesterday, doubting how authentic this new compound is !!!!! I was told two threads with a thousand posts asking about it can't be wrong (hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm)


----------



## Phraktal

Vurtual said:


> I tried a little redose about 5 hours in but it wasn't enough to be worth it - I'm sure if i had enough for another full dose it would have worked though.  I guess it would start to be diminishing returns pretty soon though (less high for more comedown - still wouldn't have said no though...).



Yeah, i would have thought as much.  

Just out of pure interest, has anyone tried taking 5-HTP and L-Tyrosine shortly before redosing?


----------



## Fango

Phraktal said:


> Yeah, i would have thought as much.
> 
> Just out of pure interest, has anyone tried taking 5-HTP and L-Tyrosine shortly before redosing?




I always thought that you took 5-HTP after dosing to ease comedown, not during or before re-dosing. I figured it was to replace depleted seretonin stores, not to try to create more whilst on the drug. 

Spurs another question, anyone take 5-htp on the comedown, did it help?


----------



## Mugz

Now I don't know if I can blame this on the 6-APB or if it is a coincidence, but the last few days I have been feeling pretty demotivated and down. I took the 6-APB on Friday.


----------



## Jmax

^I got that exact feeling. Taken on saturday evening and until last night I felt pretty downbeat. Coincidence?


----------



## MeDieViL

Didnt happen to me, altough i underdosed a bit.

DId you guys notice that with MDMA as well?


----------



## Harambulus

Wow, let me know if/when it clears up as I had planned to take mine on friday...

Might hold off if it turns out you guys have committed suicide by then..

Are we talking the same/not as bad/worse than your usual mdma blues?


----------



## Jmax

Just like a prolonged comedown. Disjointed thoughts (akin to after a night on coke) mixed with general 'down-ness' for a few days. Although it may have something to do with being almost broke and losing out on a much desired job, mitigations and all that.

Nothing too terrible, it just lasted longer than I expected.


----------



## Harambulus

Would be interested to hear once you are back to 'normal'. 

5-htp and tyrosine usually sorts the blues post mdma/meph for me.


----------



## gymstud

so i want to know about roa i normally enjoy snorting best but ppl seem to say oral best with this one why is that any one experance of snorting it


----------



## Shambles

A few have tried snorting it and all seem to have found the effects to be either disappointing, unpleasant or ineffective. That was with the pure powder too - it will be bound up with "other stuff" in pellet form which is how it will be sold initially.


----------



## Mullered

Harambulus said:


> Would be interested to hear once you are back to 'normal'.
> 
> 5-htp and tyrosine usually sorts the blues post mdma/meph for me.



I always find 5-htp is bar far the best thing for the post sesh blues

Anyway just got beck from work to find santa ...... er I mean the postman has delivered my 100mg sample.  First thing I noticed is how white it is but that was expected as apparently the new 'improved' batch is supposed to be white.  It's maybe slightly off white but not much.  'Cream' would be a good discription of the colour.  In terms of smell it's hard to describe as others have said.  Nothing too strong but it has that kind of 'bitter' RC smell that many of the chems seem to have.  Now the biggest problem I can see is getting the whole 100mg out of the bag as it's fairly plastered inside.  I reckon by shaking the bag Im only going to get maybe 70mg out.  So I've decided that when I come to do test it Im going to make a solution with a little water, pour what powder I can in to the water then turn the bag inside out and litterally rinse the bag in the solution, that should get it all.  I wont be able to report back for a few days as my testing location, as per usual doesnt have a guarunteed internet connection or access to a computer and I will be there from tomorrow night (when Im testing) until sunday night.  I will write up a full report and post a link here when Im back though


----------



## jpcardiff

mugabe said:


> Now I don't know if I can blame this on the 6-APB or if it is a coincidence, but the last few days I have been feeling pretty demotivated and down. I took the 6-APB on Friday.



Perhaps coincidence. Ive felt perfectly ok since the weekend (mentally and physically)


----------



## JohnnyVodka

If you take some mind-bending drug, there's always going to be a chance of a comedown.  In fact, if they make you think about how much/often you use, comedowns aren't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Shambles

Mullered: I'd advise starting with an allergy test (1-2mg) followed by a very low dose test (5-10mg) unless you know for an absolute fact that what you have is 6-APB. I doubt many of us could be positive enough to go dropping 100mg straight off. If it turned out to be one of the potent versions of NRG-1 or something you would be fucked and not in a good way. Bit of caution is wise, I'd say.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Mullered: I'd advise starting with an allergy test (1-2mg) followed by a very low dose test (5-10mg) unless you know for an absolute fact that what you have is 6-APB. I doubt many of us could be positive enough to go dropping 100mg straight off. If it turned out to be one of the potent versions of NRG-1 or something you would be fucked and not in a good way. Bit of caution is wise, I'd say.



Without going into detail (vendor talk etc) I am 100% sure it is  from the same place other confirmed samples have come from. 

But thanks for the concern Shambles, I will do an alergy test


----------



## Vurtual

mugabe said:


> Now I don't know if I can blame this on the 6-APB or if it is a coincidence, but the last few days I have been feeling pretty demotivated and down. I took the 6-APB on Friday.



I tried ~30mg first, then 100mg two days later and another 100 a week later and I didn't particularly notice a mid-week drop from either go (i usually get something with mud, if only being a bit snappier than usual around tues-wed).   

But then either your down or my lack of one could be coincidental (other factors - it was sunny).  It's hard to tell with so few tries, but i'd probably bet on your experience being more representative in the long run (it must be doing more or less the same business to your neuro-wotsits as mud) - also i didn't really notice a mid-week blues when i first did mud - maybe the novelty counteracts it (for me) when the substance is new.  

That it subjectively fely cleaner for me each time could easily be placebo (why don't the vendors start selling placebo - oh they are under the name NRG/MDAI/MDAT etc.)


----------



## angelsmoke

I tried the second whiter batch on Friday with mugabe, and it blew my socks off compared to the first time.

It was altogether a much stronger experiences. I did get visual effects this time - not full blown hallucinations but general brightening and buzzing.
It also got me much more "fucked" -- wish I had a better word -- out of it, disoriented, I guess. While it was very enjoyable, I would find it too much in a club.

I've definitely had a mid week dip this week. This morning I could just not be bothered with anything - very "what's the point?".
It's not as bad as MDMA or meph comedown - I find those make me feel bad enough to interfere with my life. It's more just feeling "bleh, I can't be bothered".

Edited to add --
Our 200mg sample weighed 160mg out of the bag because of the amount stuck to the inside of the bag. I licked the bag - grim but simple.


----------



## Harambulus

Hmm sounds like nothing a 5htp/tyrosine course won't fix!  

Hmm I wanna take mine on fri, but there isn't that much good on that night- oly an oldskool night but oldskool is a bit 'meh' to me. 

Dnb on mon so it depends if I will be able to resist! 

I fail to believe this one won;t be good for a club!

I don't have any scales. I have been told (in cover letter) I have a 100 mgs so looks like it's gonna have to be an 'eyeball' job.


----------



## Mullered

angelsmoke said:


> I tried the second whiter batch on Friday with mugabe, and it blew my socks off compared to the first time.
> 
> It was altogether a much stronger experiences. I did get visual effects this time - not full blown hallucinations but general brightening and buzzing.
> It also got me much more "fucked" -- wish I had a better word -- out of it, disoriented, I guess. While it was very enjoyable, I would find it too much in a club.
> 
> I've definitely had a mid week dip this week. This morning I could just not be bothered with anything - very "what's the point?".
> It's not as bad as MDMA or meph comedown - I find those make me feel bad enough to interfere with my life. It's more just feeling "bleh, I can't be bothered".
> 
> Edited to add --
> Our 200mg sample weighed 160mg out of the bag because of the amount stuck to the inside of the bag. I licked the bag - grim but simple.



How long did it take you to come up and how long did the peak last?  Also how similar did you find it to MDMA. For example if 100% is exactly the same and 0% is totally different, what percentage would you give it?



Harambulus said:


> I don't have any scales. I have been told (in cover letter) I have a 100 mgs so looks like it's gonna have to be an 'eyeball' job.



That makes 2 of us


----------



## Pralus

I guess it's early days to get this sort of info, as i'm kinda looking for personal experience..  I'm interested to hear of any reports involving the 6-APB responses with concurrent SSRI or SNRI  use (on 60ish migs Ven).  I know some may have the intial response of... will be the SAAAME  as MDMA, but pharmacology is sometimes more complicated as we know. I read a report before that someone experienced little or no cross-tolerence with MDMA... pretty interesting when you think about cross tolerance between common psychedelics like LSD and Psilocybin which are far more different in structure. 

I'm kinda expecting there to be a nullification come testing day, and thou wisdom says brain chemistry needs to level off, as i'm reducing my Ven (my SAD treatment is rather difficult to give up despite it being summer)  I will however make it my personal responsibility to write up a full experience, (or non-expericence) as soon as I can.   

This is my first post, please excuse the waffle, will be more direct and comprehensible next time... Or Will I??


----------



## angelsmoke

Harambulus said:


> Hmm sounds like nothing a 5htp/tyrosine course won't fix!



Possibly - if you're one of the people they work for. I've never had any luck with 5-htp but tyrosine seemed to help with meph comedowns.



> I fail to believe this one won;t be good for a club!



If you like being "off your face"then probably great! I prefer to be a bit more clear headed when in public than I was on 6-APB.



Mullered said:


> How long did it take you to come up and how long did the peak last?  Also how similar did you find it to MDMA. For example if 100% is exactly the same and 0% is different, what percentage would you give it?



40 minutes to start feeling the effects. FAST come up after that over what felt like about 10 mins. Included vomitting, again, seemed completely unavoidable as this time I was prepared and really tried to keep it down. The peak was 3-4 hours, I think, sorry for being vague but I was too mashed to keep track! After the peak was about another 2 hours of feeling good and fucked, before the proper comedown started.

Percentage is really hard to give, because some aspects were similar and some were not. The euphoria and empathy weren't as "wow" as with MDMA.
I guess as an MDMA replacement I'd give it 70% but on sheer effects comparison maybe 50%.

Sex is possible and excellent on 6-APB.


----------



## Mullered

Pralus said:


> I guess it's early days to get this sort of info, as i'm kinda looking for personal experience..  I'm interested to hear of any reports involving the 6-APB responses with concurrent SSRI or SNRI  use (on 60ish migs Ven).  I know some may have the intial response of... will be the SAAAME  as MDMA, but pharmacology is sometimes more complicated as we know. I read a report before that someone experienced little or no cross-tolerence with MDMA... pretty interesting when you think about cross tolerance between common psychedelics like LSD and Psilocybin which are far more different in structure.
> 
> I'm kinda expecting there to be a nullification come testing day, and thou wisdom says brain chemistry needs to level off, as i'm reducing my Ven (my SAD treatment is rather difficult to give up despite it being summer)  I will however make it my personal responsibility to write up a full experience, (or non-expericence) as soon as I can.
> 
> This is my first post, please excuse the waffle, will be more direct and comprehensible next time... Or Will I??



Unfortunatly I cant answer your questions Pralus but welcome to the thread! 



angelsmoke said:


> Sex is possible and excellent on 6-APB.



Always a plus point!!


----------



## Harambulus

angelsmoke said:


> If you like being "off your face"then probably great! I prefer to be a bit more clear headed when in public than I was on 6-APB.



Certainly not, but I presume less would not produce such pronounced effects like anything else. I was contemplating 70 mgs ish (guess of course due to lack of scales) as ppl are saying 100mgs is a heavy trip.

I have a really good mind/body connection and even if I haven't done a drug I can gauge how it will hit me (touch wood ) after a few mins, or when I begin to feel effects; like as it ramps up (fast or slow).


----------



## Mr Wobble

Any comments regarding how 6-APB compares to MDMA with respect to its euphonogenic (music enhancement) properties - more specifically is there an MDMA-like effect upon the perception and feel of groove/rhythm?


----------



## Shambles

It is excellent for music enhancement, Mr Wobble. Similar to MDMA in many ways including that and one of the best drugs I've tried for that purpose, I'd say


----------



## angelsmoke

Harambulus said:


> Certainly not, but I presume less would not produce such pronounced effects like anything else. I was contemplating 70 mgs ish (guess of course due to lack of scales) as ppl are saying 100mgs is a heavy trip.



Fair enough  I took a lower dose (eyeballed, guessing about 70mg) the first time, and had a more club friendly, but less amazing, experience. Different batch though, so can't be certain.

I found music enhancement really great too. Like soaring with the music  That was on the higher dose though - not so much on the lower.


----------



## Mr Wobble

Shambles said:


> It is excellent for music enhancement, Mr Wobble. Similar to MDMA in many ways including that and one of the best drugs I've tried for that purpose, I'd say


Oh, I really hope so!  

Thanks.


----------



## Mullered

How bad does 6-apb taste in water as Im planning on mixing it in a solution tomorrow night?


----------



## psood0nym

Shambles said:


> The Big and Dandy Guide to Rectal Administration (Plugging)
> 
> Not tried plugging yet but probably will be next week. Would imagine it would be similar to plugging MDMA but am not aware of anybody trying it that way so far.


Did you ever try this?  I just did a search for "plug" in this thread and only this post turned up so sorry if this has been addressed further already.  I'd have thought by now someone would have tried it, seeing as how you'd want to get the most out of your samples. As stated, you'd expect a roughly 50 percent increase in potency and lessened nausea/onset time/duration, but who really knows?


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

Ok, so when I finally have a pellet in my sweaty mitts, what is the safest way to do it without it being rubbish? My plan at present is to scrape a bit off the pellet, do an allergy test, then all being well take all 100mg at once a couple of hours later. I really don't want to underdose as this really is going to be a one time thing.


----------



## Shambles

Psood: Not tried plugging yet but will be with my next sample - possibly this weekend if it arrives in time, next week if not.

Mullered: It doesn't exactly taste nice - very, very bitter. If you have powder, I'd wrap it in a rizla or gel cap it rather than drink it in water. If you go the drinking route have something strong-tasting to chase it with cos it ain't too pleasing to the palate.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Psood: Not tried plugging yet but will be with my next sample - possibly this weekend if it arrives in time, next week if not.
> 
> Mullered: It doesn't exactly taste nice - very, very bitter. If you have powder, I'd wrap it in a rizla or gel cap it rather than drink it in water. If you go the drinking route have something strong-tasting to chase it with cos it ain't too pleasing to the palate.



Usually I would use rizzla Shambles but Im worried about losing 30mg or so that seems to be stuck to the bag.  Im pretty sure I can handle the full 100mg, even if its a bit over.  I used to use the 'bag washing' method with the last bit of meph that would be stuck in the bag - rip the bag open, turn it inside out and swill in a bit of water.  Then neck the water.  Im thinking this is the only way to get the whole lot out of the bag in one, its quite a tiny amount in there.  Also the covernote that came in the envolope recommended using water too.

  I think I'll have some coffee on standby as its strong tasting and I used to find caffein quickened the come up with MDMA.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^taste isnt tooo bad, slightly "chemically", but nowhere near as bitter as dissolved mephedrone or codeine for exmaple.


----------



## Shambles

I'm probably just a pussy when it comes to nasty tasting chems then :D

There are definitely worse... but drinking it in solution wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Harambulus

codeine...*tries to hold back puking into mouth*.

Ye I found mdma no probs would dab it on my gums, speed etc, but codeine is a bridge too far! It's mainly cos the drug causes nausea in itself so I have that negative association now.


----------



## Black

Harambulus said:


> codeine...*tries to hold back puking into mouth*.



i find dihydrocodeine to taste yummy 

so how's the taste compared to mdma?


----------



## Slam_London

Shambles; said:
			
		

> A few have tried snorting it and all seem to have found the effects to be either disappointing, unpleasant or ineffective. That was with the pure powder too - it will be bound up with "other stuff" in pellet form which is how it will be sold initially.



I read your IV report and got pretty excited. The question now us will that 'other stuff' turning it into pellets still make it IV-able Shambles?


----------



## Ghostface

@ Angelsmoke after how long was sex possible in regards to the initial dose, or should I say after how long was Mugabe able to function ?


----------



## deko

*Iv*



Slam_London said:


> I read your IV report and got pretty excited. The question now us will that 'other stuff' turning it into pellets still make it IV-able Shambles?



I would imagine it will be bound with  Magnesium stearate and microcrystalline cellulose.

So I imagine that would add risk when IV'd.


----------



## Ben So Furry

to those that felt 'deflated' and 'down' after a weekend dose...

...how are you now? being 4-5 days after the event?


----------



## itsallamyth

hi all, just to sum up then, do most of you who have tried this not reccomend this for clubbing purposes, is it more a stay at home and chill and enjoy kinda thing???


----------



## Mugz

I wouldn't use it at a club on it's own. Would definitely be good mixed with some amphetamine.



> to those that felt 'deflated' and 'down' after a weekend dose...
> 
> ...how are you now? being 4-5 days after the event?



am feeling a lot better than yesterday and the day before. Feel much more normal now.


----------



## Ben So Furry

mugabe said:


> am feeling a lot better than yesterday and the day before. Feel much more normal now.



glad to hear it, but not quite 100% though? 

What are the symptoms then, lethargy? heavy limbs, head etc.? or is it more psychological: depression, boredom etc.?

I can't compare to MDMA comedown as I've never taken it but if you can answer from experience, how does it compare to the comedown from a heavy comparable mephedrone session?


----------



## Mugz

Not quite 100% but pretty much there. It was mostly psychological, didn't really want to get out of bed or off the sofa, was getting bored 10x faster and couldn't decide what else to do. I was a little more irritable as well.


----------



## Harambulus

I guess the main thing we are getting at here is to ascertain that it is indeed short term. 

Seeing as you're getting better hopefully the dead neurons are slowly being swept away and new ones growing back. I.e. standard comedown recovery.


----------



## Ghostface

@ Mugabe how is sex on this?  Is it possible or mission impossible like with mdma?


----------



## jpcardiff

Ghostface said:


> @ Mugabe how is sex on this?  Is it possible or mission impossible like with mdma?



Possible (very enjoyable) but I found it impossible to cum

disclaimer: I did not have sex with Mugabe


----------



## Mugz

Ghostface said:


> @ Mugabe how is sex on this?  Is it possible or mission impossible like with mdma?



Sex is very very very very good  It was very much possible, but I seem to be able to do it on any substance, meph, mdma, speed, etc %)


----------



## Ben So Furry

mugabe said:


> Not quite 100% but pretty much there. It was mostly psychological, didn't really want to get out of bed or off the sofa, was getting bored 10x faster and couldn't decide what else to do. I was a little more irritable as well.



Sorry to keep going on about this but I really want to get this clear in my mind and to have some kind of idea preparation in place and not to just go in blind, 

The reason for this is the first (and only!) time I took MDPV over a weekend.  Monday and Tuesday I called in sick to work as I could barely move let alone function/ stay awake etc. the following two days at work was difficult dragging my limp body around and holding my head up was hard work and all I wanted to do was sleep. When I was at home that's all I did do. Every day I became closer to normal, and on Friday was just a little tired.  If the comedown was anything like that then I for one would find it hard to justify taking it.

With mephedrone apart from the cut up tongue and a little more tired than usual I felt fine the next day or so afterwards.  I'm fully aware however that it's different for everyone and depends on things such as general drug usage and therefore tolerance, all round body fitness etc. Just wanted to give something to scale what I've experienced with the comedown from 6-APB.

So baring that in mind:

Would you say you would take another dose this weekend or would you leave it longer knowing what you know now?

Is this something you can see yourself doing week in, week out? (everyday!?!?)

Is this something you can see others being able to do week in, week out?

When you say psychological do you think its something you could break in the right environment or circumstance? (i.e. if someone came round and asked you to go down the pub?)

Would you trust yourself to drive at the worst part of the comedown, or is it really quite mild?

Again sorry for keep skating over this but it is very important to me because of my circumstances and from not having MDMA experience as a reference.


----------



## Mugz

> Would you say you would take another dose this weekend or would you leave it longer knowing what you know now?



I would be perfectly happy taking another dose this weekend.



> Is this something you can see yourself doing week in, week out? (everyday!?!?)



Although I would be happy to do another dose this weekend. I wouldn't want to do it every weekend. I am not sure whether it would even work everyday so I can't really comment on that.



> Is this something you can see others being able to do week in, week out?



I can easily imagine the sort of people that use MDMA every weekend using this every weekend.



> When you say psychological do you think its something you could break in the right environment or circumstance?



Not sure tbh, I did make it into work everyday this week but it did take a lot of effort. I seemed to feel a lot better when I was up and around and doing stuff, but it just took a lot of effort getting there. 



> Would you trust yourself to drive at the worst part of the comedown, or is it really quite mild?



Don't drive so can't be sure. Although I did trust myself to ride my bike around every day.


Hope that helps


----------



## Ben So Furry

^ yes it does, very much so, thanks.

...one last thing, when on it (100mg dose) would it be completely impossible to hide it from people who are straight?  
If something happened that needed you undivided attention and focus could you handle such a situation?
Did you speak to anyone while on it that wasn't aware you'd taken anything?
Was the thought of having to talk to straights scary?

this is the last one, promise!


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^ime, completely impossible to "stealth take" this substance at 100mg! I guess pre-dose magnesium would help with the gurning, but still personally i wouldnt have a chance of hiding it.


----------



## itsallamyth

also do you get massive saucer pupils whist peaking, if so did they last for hours???


----------



## Turing Machine

Slam, I'd avoid injecting pills of any sort and if you must inject, please wait until the compound is available is high purity powdered form. The only time I ever injected mdma was when I had a batch that was so soluble that the atmospheric moisture contained in the paper bags I folded for individual sale caused the mdma to disappear into the paper. The powder was so soluble that 100mg would immediately disappear in a tiny amount of water.

Can anyone speak about clouding of vision and nearsightedness as is present with MDA and MDE but substantially lessened (at least with me) on MDMA? Has anyone noticed increased love towards their significant other on the following days as sometimes occurs with mdma?


----------



## blobbymahn

Regarding toxicity of this compound... I *think* I read somewhere that bromodragonfly caused seizures and heart failure because of the benzodifuran ring on it... could this be similar with the benzofuran ring?

I am no chemist, the above could be bullshit.


----------



## Harambulus

Yea I'm planning to go to a club on this tomorrow so hoping I can 'stealth it' . 

I think I'll try 70mgs. I swear by magnesium and usually have a good ability to keep my use under wraps so hopefully won't be a prob.

I think I'll take it about an hour before and gauge my comeup. Although I'm sure I'd still enjoy it, I'd prefer not just be buzzing in my room all alone, wanna give it the club testrun as I'm determined to defy the club naysayers on this as shambles has given it such a close likening to 'oldskool' MDMA.


----------



## itsallamyth

superb ha rambulas, i will be looking forward to your experience as i too am hoping this will be good experience in clubs/pubs on night out etc, would not be the same if you could only take at home


----------



## enthios2000

Jmax said:


> ^I got that exact feeling. Taken on saturday evening and until last night I felt pretty downbeat. Coincidence?




What dose did you take? The higher the dose the more downbeat you may feel - but it is an individual thing.


----------



## Shambles

Slam_London said:


> I read your IV report and got pretty excited. The question now us will that 'other stuff' turning it into pellets still make it IV-able Shambles?



Definitely not safe to inject in pellet form. Would only be possible with pure powder like the samples which may or may not be available again at some point - pellets all the way initially so I and anybody else will have to hold back on the IV stuff until powder becomes available.

To be honest, whilst very enjoyable, it has similar drawbacks to IV use of MDMA - lower dose and more intense but also massively reduced duration which makes redosing almost inevitable. It seems a shame to take a drug with such incredibly low fiend-factor and make it compulsive like that really. Even if I had loads of pure powder I'd be using it orally (and probably rectally - to be tested that way soon) as the overall experience is much more enjoyable. For needle fetishists it would be a novelty and probably a lotta fun, but far from the best way to get the most out of it.

Also, I was fortunate enough to receive a sample pack of capsules (cos it still hasn't been pelletised yet - nearly there though it seems) so will be exploring a bit of anal action at some point between now and the weekend. Have high hopes for that ROA so should be good


----------



## loubanez

i have read that MDA has more psychedelic an stimulant like effetcs than MDMA, whereas MDMA has more emphathongenic euphoric effetcs than MDA, where does 6-apb fit into all this two anyone who has tried all three, i assume APB will swing more towards the MDA side as isnt that what its an analogue of?


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

blobbymahn said:


> Regarding toxicity of this compound... I *think* I read somewhere that bromodragonfly caused seizures and heart failure because of the benzodifuran ring on it... could this be similar with the benzofuran ring?
> 
> I am no chemist, the above could be bullshit.



Sounds a bit alarming... Anyone with a chemistry background able to comment on that?


----------



## loubanez

blobbymahn said:


> Regarding toxicity of this compound... I *think* I read somewhere that bromodragonfly caused seizures and heart failure because of the benzodifuran ring on it... could this be similar with the benzofuran ring?
> 
> I am no chemist, the above could be bullshit.



this was 1-(8-bromobenzol[1,2-b;4,5-b’]difuran-4-yl)-2-aminopropane);  mixed with ketamine an cannabis


----------



## Shambles

loubanez said:


> i have read that MDA has more psychedelic an stimulant like effetcs than MDMA, whereas MDMA has more emphathongenic euphoric effetcs than MDA, where does 6-apb fit into all this two anyone who has tried all three, i assume APB will swing more towards the MDA side as isnt that what its an analogue of?



It's closer to MDMA, in my opinion. The bodyfeel, physical effects and headspace are much closer to MDMA than MDA. The trippy elements have mostly been fairly minor for me so far - not as obvious as they are with MDA - and is less speedy than straight MDA. I suppose an approximation would be somewhat similar to a decent dose of MDMA with just a dash of MDA but not a huge dash. The new synth appears to have more on the trippy side (and more of everything else too for that matter) but haven't experimented enough with it yet to say for sure. I will be giving the new synth a proper testdrive very soon though so will see what I see


----------



## Ghostface

^Soon... Come on Shambles you want to today  Give us who are waiting on this one on of your detailed reports 

I have not touched any mdma since I was in Barcelona during Sonar just incase of any cross tolerance. 

Update this thread with a live feed!


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. I actually said very soon... we'll see. I'm not too good at having drugs to hand and not letting them accidentally fall into bodily orifices so will probably be sooner rather than later 

Depends how I feel. Been just a tad hedonistic this last week or two so kinda knackered and should probably leave it till tomorrow or the weekend cos I don't wanna waste something in such short supply by taking it when I'm not feeling too great, to be honest. Saying that, get a coupla beers in me and I'm anychem's :D


----------



## deano88

looking through the posts it seems people who have tried this RC so far has said its not as stimulating as MDMA but is it stimulating enough to keep you up all night or wil it wear off pretty fast in that sense?


----------



## Shambles

It'll keep you up all night and then some, in my (limited) experience... but somehow doesn't feel especially speedy for the most part. It's more a case of being less in yer face stimulating than MDA which is the obvious comparison with it being an MDA analogue. I'd put the stimulation level at approximately comparable to a moderate dose of MDMA... but the new synth appears to be more potent in every way so may have that added kick to make it more of a full-on party drug without needing bolstering.

PS: Fuck it. Feeling wide awake and perky now after food and a few drinks so one cap swallowed. Two to a pack both weighing approximately 180mg (including the capsule weight - and they're chunky ol' capsules) so I suspect 100mg of powder per cap as expected  (will weigh the rest sans capsule for plugging purposes etc). Tis the new synth so should be a full experience in every way. Keep ya posted


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

Any clue whether the pellets are from the new or the old synth?


----------



## deano88

JedTheHumanoid said:


> Any clue whether the pellets are from the new or the old synth?



i was about to ask the same question


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice Shambles, I'm looking forward to seeing what you have to say about it.


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> It'll keep you up all night and then some, in my (limited) experience... but somehow doesn't feel especially speedy for the most part. It's more a case of being less in yer face stimulating than MDA which is the obvious comparison with it being an MDA analogue. I'd put the stimulation level at approximately comparable to a moderate dose of MDMA... but the new synth appears to be more potent in every way so may have that added kick to make it more of a full-on party drug without needing bolstering.
> 
> PS: Fuck it. Feeling wide awake and perky now after food and a few drinks so one cap swallowed. Two to a pack both weighing approximately 180mg (including the capsule weight - and they're chunky ol' capsules) so I suspect 100mg of powder per cap as expected  (will weigh the rest sans capsule for plugging purposes etc). Tis the new synth so should be a full experience in every way. Keep ya posted



as long as it keeps you up thats the main thing its not such a problem for me but some of my m8s falls asleep easy and its boring when that happens


----------



## Shambles

Not sure about old vs new synth for pellets. I would imagine that the first batch or two of pellets may consist of the old synth (assuming they had enough powder to pelletise before the new synth landed which is the impression I got with the new synth replacing that shortly afterwards. 100mg of the old synth was a good dose as it was so if they are sticking to 100mg of the new synth I would expect a bit of a jump in effects from one batch to the other. I really don't know though and they may well have ditched the old synth entirely (which could possibly account for the delay). But pure speculation on my part, to be honest. I wouldn't turn my nose up at either, to be honest.


----------



## Ghostface

Woohoo Shambles now I won't sleep


----------



## Shambles

Doubt I will either


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> Doubt I will either



spawny bastard 

i hope that is the reason for the delay tho would be sweet


----------



## FiR3

If this compound's emetic properties are triggered by 5-HT3 agonism, would one presume that they could be blocked by preloading with a dose of this receptor's antagonists [example: Metoclopramide]?

Sorry if it's a stupid question, I am planning on trying this stuff tomorrow at a festival and would really like to avoid them shitty fest cans 

[1st post woo-hoo!]


----------



## psood0nym

^I assume so, especially considering the reports of MDAI causing nausea as a serotonin releaser that's likely weaker than 6-APB given the effects at reported doses. Ondansetron has been a life-saver with respect to psychedelic and empathogenic related nausea for me. It gets rid of the nausea and actually improves the euphoria and seemingly the psychedelia (theoretically because of receptor spill-over to other serotonin receptor sub-types, but that could just be the power of suggestion on my part)


----------



## FiR3

Thanks for the quick reply psood0nym!

Will try it tomorrow for sure and will post back. Just don't hope for a detailed TR because fuck knows what T+.. it'll be. Kind of hard to keep track of time while at a war

Shambles, been following your posts for some time. Please do keep us updated & have a blast!
[Was planning to pack bags & go to sleep, but with you dropping this is already shaping up as a good pre-fest delight! Shit, even got the popcorn out of the oven :D]


----------



## deano88

shambles must be coming up hard not heard nothing in a while haha. so jealous


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. Definitely coming up but not as hard as expected - does seem to be pretty mellow till the last moment before it hits like a ton o' shit though from prior experience. No nausea or other GI stuff noted yet but head is starting to float and have the klarted grin plastered across my face that I associate with 6-APB now. So far all is looking very promising indeed


----------



## JohnnyVodka

psood0nym said:


> ^I assume so, especially considering the reports of MDAI causing nausea as a serotonin releaser that's likely weaker than 6-APB given the effects at reported doses.



Haven't read about this and haven't felt any nausea with MDAI (and never got with pills either - well, not unless I double dropped or redosed a silly number of times).

If I've escaped nausea with those, does it follow that I should escape it with 6-apb?


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> Hehe. Definitely coming up but not as hard as expected - does seem to be pretty mellow till the last moment before it hits like a ton o' shit though from prior experience. No nausea or other GI stuff noted yet but head is starting to float and have the klarted grin plastered across my face that I associate with 6-APB now. So far all is looking very promising indeed




i like the happines that you get with MDMA especialy when listen to music is 6apb similar in that aspect or better/worse? when it does hit you is it like intense rush?

soz for all the questions man


----------



## psood0nym

JohnnyVodka said:


> Haven't read about this and haven't felt any nausea with MDAI (and never got with pills either - well, not unless I double dropped or redosed a silly number of times).
> 
> If I've escaped nausea with those, does it follow that I should escape it with 6-apb?


Most likely, yes, due to the suspected shared mechanism of action, though the more psychedelic effects of 6-APB might add some nausea from simulated motion sickness that the others don't have.


----------



## FiR3

@JV - have sampled MDAI too but haven't felt any nausea either. Generally have a strong stomach but can swear that the only time I threw up on MDMA was the best vomit in my life.

With the nausea side presumably solved, did you ever have any GI discomfort from it, Shambles? I ask this after reading a lot of users reported the "shitneed" on the come-up.  Could this be avoided in your opinion by emptying prior to dropping or would you [and others who have sampled it] classify it as an absolute urge? I'll stop with the questions too, wouldn't want to spoil your night with GI questions


----------



## Shambles

Dean: Music is sounding incredible right now (chilled come up tune that just finished) and me guts have just started to squirm so suspect it's soon to kick in proper. Goody good 

On the MDAI thing, no GI issues noted at any time with MDAI. 6-APB has never given me any nausea but the infamous come-up poo is a matter of serious urgency just before it fully kicks in


----------



## tragiclemming

Shambles said:


> Hehe. Definitely coming up but not as hard as expected - does seem to be pretty mellow till the last moment before it hits like a ton o' shit though from prior experience. No nausea or other GI stuff noted yet but head is starting to float and have the klarted grin plastered across my face that I associate with 6-APB now. So far all is looking very promising indeed


I see the show has already started -


----------



## Shambles

To Lemming with


----------



## tragiclemming

Shambles said:


> To Lemming with


Ha ha. Yes indeed.


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> To Lemming with



haha wtf :D

see you like the reggae too like ya style %)

the music appreciation side of it i know i'm gonna like very much. let us know if you get any visuals as thats another side of it i'm interested in to!


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. If you think his interpretation of _Popcorn_ is entertaining try his version of Pacman

Eat them up - yum yum


----------



## kieran84

How perfect...walking in on a real life trial.

Post Edited....

I'll try and suss em out on my own


----------



## Mr Wobble

kieran84 said:


> Anywhere I could suss them out?


EDIT: there is, but not on this forum


----------



## deano88

kieran84 said:


> How perfect...walking in on a real life trial.
> 
> I've found a source for 6-apd online by am wary of it. Theyre charging €60 a gram? Is this normal? I know the posting of sources on here is a no-no. Anywhere I could suss them out?



you will get collered for that


----------



## Shambles

No source/vendor or price discussion allowed here, I'm afraid. But to sneakily answer your question - no. Only available in pellet form and not quite available yet so I would avoid.

/vendor discussion - seriously, completely and forever please

In other news, toiletty bizniz seems to be unavoidable but on the plus side also seems to point the way to the imminent peak after the come-up like clockwork. Book your place in the queue for the facilities early if out and about or take yer chances 

PS: Wouldn't be a 6-APB live report without a top tune


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> Hehe. If you think his interpretation of _Popcorn_ is entertaining try his version of Pacman
> 
> Eat them up - yum yum



haha like it 

i know i'll be whacking some old skool rave on when i'm on these magic pellets %)

how you feeling now?


----------



## kieran84

Think I'll give this guy a miss so. When is it expected on "General Release" so to speak?


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> No source/vendor or price discussion allowed here, I'm afraid. But to sneakily answer your question - no. Only available in pellet form and not quite available yet so I would avoid.
> 
> /vendor discussion - seriously, completely and forever please
> 
> In other news, toiletty bizniz seems to be unavoidable but on the plus side also seems to point the way to the imminent peak after the come-up like clockwork. Book your place in the queue for the facilities early if out and about or take yer chances
> 
> PS: Wouldn't be a 6-APB live report without a top tune



your not only doing live trip report but your the dj for the night too haha. unfortunately i gotta get some shut eye got work tommorow but i'll check this thread tomorrow for updates.

have a good trip 

peace


----------



## Shambles

Indeed, Dean. Go find yerself a Pillow (with or without some Capitol K) and sure there'll be some tidbits for you by the morrow. Sweet dreams


----------



## GZero

Ah Shambles are we on the tunage then?

Right if you don't have spotify PM me and I'll get you on it, in the meantime.

Eric Clapton – Driftin' Blues - Crossroad 2 Box/Set Version
http://open.spotify.com/track/6pW3xfrLKiHTWuC3SjilXY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_4yI-F0Dz8


----------



## GZero

I've partaken in few substances myself this evening 

You're going to have some pretty interesting tunes coming outta my bag tonight gents.


Reggae styles, the works.

Papa Levi - Bonnie and Clyde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCNVjT2mqkI


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. I can take the competition but let's try to keep some semblance of relevance between the tune-slanging, Mr 0 

Speaking of which, definitely getting into it's stride now. Feeling not dissimilar to if I'd taken a rather hefty dose of MDMA but maybe still on the chilled side as opposed to full-on party mode. Have been hammering the chems this week though so likely pretty brain-drained which may well (most likely is) be playing a role.

On the visual side, nothing too ostentatious but definite brightening of colours and a general haze of shimmering and sparkles abound. Not in the most conducive atmosphere here to appreciate it but in the right situation I suspect I would be rather more captivated.

In short, feeling damn fine %)

PS: I take your Claptrap and raise you a Wasteland


----------



## yetanotherforum

You lot might just need a bit of JJ Cale %)

headphones, if you please. eyes may be closed, or rolled back in head. 

For the Workers - 
JJ Cale: Friday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdzlop4p0vc

For the Shirkers -
JJ Cale Travelin' Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ93dW7iWhY


----------



## yetanotherforum

So Shambles, if you had to compare it to a pill from the 80s/90s, it sounds like a grey or brown biscuit, right? IE a bloody great big gobfull of mdma that warped into mda as the body metabolised it through the night? like the last few hours of those, or more or less energetic?


----------



## GZero

Fucking lost my post!

But if it's soundclash you want, you'll have it sir!

I'll hark back to a previous selection of yours if I may but a diff track:
Building steam with a grain of salt

Plus we got "Bird of Prey"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khPh8ylRELo

On top of that, I'll do ya 
Aisha


----------



## GZero

yetanotherforum said:


> You lot might just need a bit of JJ Cale %)
> 
> headphones, if you please. eyes may be closed, or rolled back in head.
> 
> For the Workers -
> JJ Cale: Friday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdzlop4p0vc
> 
> For the Shirkers -
> JJ Cale Travelin' Light
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ93dW7iWhY



Yes my man, this is the stuff.

But back to Shambles, I got the fucking trump card here son, this may be off the topic, but ohhhh the memories

Orbital - Halcyon On and On
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV-hSgL1R74
http://open.spotify.com/track/6l0LbTF2V77M3LPpcOBmqX
Man this tune..


----------



## Shambles

YAF: That sounds like a pretty good description to me - really is quite similar to a good dose of very clean MDMA with just a twist of MDA to spice it up a lil. Doesn't have the full-on stimulation of oldskool pills  (although it definitely has a fair bit of a stimulating push) but is loved-up and dreamy as it gets. You know that "wandering about a party whilst blissed out ya box and striking up the best conversation ever with some dreadlocked random round the campfire" thing? It's kinda like that 

Shamelessly cross-posted from EADD cos it's a top tune - Speedy J - De-Orbit 

PS: Orbital = Win, Mr Girl With The Sun In Her Head


----------



## GZero

Shambles said:


> YAF: That sounds like a pretty good description to me - really is quite similar to a good dose of very clean MDMA with just a twist of MDA to spice it up a lil. Doesn't have the full-on stimulation of oldskool pills  (although it definitely has a fair bit of a stimulating push) but is loved-up and dreamy as it gets. You know that "wandering about a party whilst blissed out ya box and striking up the best conversation ever with some dreadlocked random round the campfire" thing? It's kinda like that
> 
> Shamelessly cross-posted from EADD cos it's a top tune - Speedy J - De-Orbit
> 
> PS: Orbital = Win, G...



I have to concurr, MDMA/MDA just with less stimulation. It really does remind me of the lovved up nights I remember on MDMA.

Remember nobody has tried this in the higher dose ranges because it's not readily available, obviously approach with caution, but I wonder if you don't get a little more in the way of stimulation if you push the envelope.

[EDIT]
And I really don't know why I'm going for this, but it really touches me still.
Iambic 9 Poetry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NitSm_UVIDk 

Very downtempo, so don't let it kill your buzz.

And while we're here:
Unessessarily beautiful. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfYl6_f2Mdg 

And in answer to your previous offering Shambles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfy6F9dOofk


----------



## yetanotherforum

So how does the comedown compare? And how does it mix with booze? Does it dull it? 

(though tbf you two  seem to be at something or other most days i log on here ) 

And if we're talking Orbital, I always thought the moment the synth wash drops in this tune, Fahrenheit 303,  after a minute in,  sounded like serotonin flooding the synapses, like touching down (or up) on Planet E, when you seem to lose about half your body weight in an instant, and when if it could, your smile would wrap right around the back your head.


----------



## Harambulus

Hey shambles, 

What t+ are we talking after dropping to getting the toilet urgency phenomena as I'm gonna drop tomorrow so wanna factor it in before leaving for a club  (also is it a one shot deal, i.e. not gonna need to rush to shit every 30mins? I presume not if anyhitng like other stims). 

cheers.


----------



## GZero

I have personally never had any issues with the "toilet urgency" as you so delicatly put it on the 6-APB

Then again, I've get to feel nauseasus off this AMT so maybe thats just me.


----------



## GZero

yetanotherforum said:


> So how does the comedown compare? And how does it mix with booze? Does it dull it?
> 
> (though tbf you two  seem to be at something or other most days i log on here )
> 
> And if we're talking Orbital, I always thought the moment the synth wash drops in this tune, Fahrenheit 303,  after a minute in,  sounded like serotonin flooding the synapses, like touching down (or up) on Planet E, when you seem to lose about half your body weight in an instant, and when if it could, your smile would wrap right around the back your head.



Yeah Orbital are one of my all time greats.

And yah, gonna hold my hand up  Unemployed for a little while (btw that interview went fine ) so when I don't have interviews lined up, well hey  It's like the weekend every day, seriously considering going 100% freelance and just spend my time getting fucked off my nut (while my gf protests) and coding.


----------



## Shambles

Haram: For me it's about an hour betwixt dropping and dropping, as it were - one (possibly quite large) shot deal. Not something that is usually an issue with me but seems to be a feature for me with 6-APB. Sure it'll come down to good ol' YMMV... but I'd still book ya place in the queue just to be sure :D

YAF: Comedown is essentially non-existent on the few times I've sampled it - only consistent annoyance is a headache which seems to kick in towards the end but doesn't really last too long (less than an hour, it seems) but other than that really no comedown at all. Is one of the striking features for me 

PS: Choooooowwwwwnnnnn!!! 

PPS: On the drinking thing, had a few whiskey and gingers before dropping and it certainly did no harm (nor provided any great benefit, I'm sure) but have barely been sipping at it since it kicked in - again much like how I'd be on MDMA.


----------



## FiR3

sounds like a great night for you guys. though i was but a toddler back in them days, orbital will always have their place up there, along underworld, leftfield and the lot. thanks for making my night, i'm off to dreamland, and tomorrow la-la-land! cheers everyone


----------



## GZero

FUCK IT.

YES

dreadzone- return of the dread

Dreadzone - Sound (imma post a link) WHAT A FUCKING ALBUM

http://rapidshare.com/files/224879929/Dreadzone-Sound-2001.rar


----------



## Shambles

Ha! How damnably spooky is that?!? Currently blasting Scam - Put Your Hands Up from one of the Beatz & Bobz Dreadzone Soundsystem albums - great minds, great drugs and great tunes, huh? :D

In 6-APB news, decided to notch it up a level... Emptied the contents of one capsule onto the scales and came up with just over 80mg of off-white powder (new synth version) plus loads stuck to the cap which got nommed. Made the powder into solution with warm water and let the starfish sup 'pon its Goodness. Waves of warmth and euphoria kicked in within a minute or so and has definitely ramped things up quite considerably. Got a proper sheen on now and - although still with that MDMA mellow haziness - the stimulation has pepped up nicely too. Will see how this develops


----------



## GZero

Took some AMT about an hour before

I went there, 60mg plugged of the new synth and it hit me hard, worked a fucking treat tbh. Then a further 60mg orally, well that just hit the sweeted the deal.

Mate tbh I'm wanting to fucking hug people and all my ex's have already been texted embarressing shit.

Can't fault it, mix it up with what in retrospect was a 20mg hit of AMT and you will enjoy yourself.

Oh, and I'm gonna have to stick to these reggae vibes and bring it forward with some Leftfield:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgkoqCyYWSo

You fucking know it

[EDIT]
AGAINST THE GRAIN, WE SHALL REMAIN


----------



## Shambles

*hugs GZero*


----------



## GZero

Album for Spotify peeps BIGGLES:
http://open.spotify.com/album/4kVX9HErAqkQ92oeNLoLCx


Chant of a poor man.

http://open.spotify.com/track/6bAJ6po4kcqGiW0FOWeGvt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKEDV1Ipkrk&feature=related

CHRIIIIIST


----------



## Shambles

Yet to be convinced of the point of Spotify myself - currently have "62582 songs, 34 days, 5 hours and 38 minutes, 403.0GB" on me HD so reckon I could give Spotify some competition as is :D

Freestylers/Million Dan - Boomblast (Deekline & Wizard Remix) 

In less chit-chatty news, that plugged dose has thoroughly kicked my arse in the most beautiful of ways - bliss


----------



## GZero

Shambles said:


> Yet to be convinced of the point of Spotify myself - currently have "62582 songs, 34 days, 5 hours and 38 minutes, 403.0GB" on me HD so reckon I could give Spotify some competition as is :D
> 
> Freestylers/Million Dan - Boomblast (Deekline & Wizard Remix)
> 
> In less chit-chatty news, that plugged dose has thoroughly kicked my arse in the most beautiful of ways - bliss



Heheh, they work a treat don't they  I suggest you set into the AMT poste haste mate.

Fucking tune and a half btw mate. Gonna be tricky to respond to this one

Btw if anybody wants to hear some ORIGINAL ROOTS reggase, soundclash between the LEGENDARY David Rodigan and Barry G "The Boogieman". 1985, the Sleng Teng dual, JUST LISTEN TO IT NOW.

Trust me on this, if you like reggae, not this aggy dancehalll shite, follow me on this.

http://dump.voidrage.com/Legendary Radio Clash - 1985/


----------



## GZero

And Shambles, because you got too close, I'm bring you back to my first love, ragge jungle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwHKTWw2ceM

[EDIT]
FUCK THAT, LISTEN TO THIS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctLj38YkUMM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAPDltCrIA


----------



## infestedpasta

Don't know if this question  is aloud or not, delete it if it's not. but does anyone here know/think 6-apb would show up on a 5-pannel drug test?


----------



## Ghostface

Glad you are having a good time. How did the redose effect you?


----------



## Shambles

Fuxxorred 

Couldn't help myself so a second plugged redose was redosed. Redosing works


----------



## Policethepolice?

Isn't that exactly the irrelevant chit-chat that we are trying to keep out of this thread? ^^^


----------



## Torabora

I bet he will delete it when he is sober again ^^


----------



## The Smoking Man

Policethepolice? said:


> Isn't that exactly the irrelevant chit-chat that we are trying to keep out of this thread? ^^^


Welcome to the new 6-APB train wreck of a thread.


----------



## dAZZLER

Sounds dangerously like supply is slowly arriving - I'll assume (to kep my spirits up) to the UK!
I hear that there are 5 "official vendors" I guess they'll have first goes - anyone know how to check who is official?


----------



## Mr Wobble

dAZZLER said:


> anyone know how to check who is official?


Not through this forum (no vendor talk).


----------



## Shambles

Policethepolice? said:


> Isn't that exactly the irrelevant chit-chat that we are trying to keep out of this thread? ^^^



Gimme a break - have been answering questions all night and am now enjoying myself a bit to balance it out. I'm hardly in a fit state to start sifting through the last few pages to remove extraneous crap right now.


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

Shambles, how much have you done tonight over what period of time? I'm anticipating this stuff so much I think I know how sting's wife must feel...


----------



## seejay33

U can't win mate there'll always be someone who'll complain 

Seejay 





Shambles said:


> Gimme a break - have been answering questions all night and am now enjoying myself a bit to balance it out. I'm hardly in a fit state to start sifting through the last few pages to remove extraneous crap right now.


----------



## Shambles

^ Ain't that the truth 8)

Jed: Approximately 100mg oral followed by two similar rectal doses but separated by a good few hours - about 12 hours since i first dropped. Redosing seems to be pretty effective - especially rectally - but am sure diminishing returns will take over if pushed too far.


----------



## FiR3

^ Mornin'. Great to hear you're still going.
Speaking about rectal. How did you plug it? Syringe or cap? And when the pellets come out, how would you recommend on plugging them [again, dissolving the pellets in water + syringe or just plug it straight]?


----------



## scab

I see what was once due for release 'mid-July' has now been changed to a general 'July', so I don't expect to see this for yet another month, if at all.


----------



## GZero

Sure believe what you like but it's coming.


And it's the big and *DANDY* 6-APB thread, whining about music because you're pissed you can't get hold of this one yet is *NOT DANDY*


----------



## DIDI

:lol:


----------



## Shambles

*titters inappropriately*

Fir: Was made into solution for plugging - would do the same with the pellets, I suspect. Solutions are always more effective than just shoving a solid lump of summat up there and waiting for it to dissolve so unless these pellets are made or Kryptonite or summat I'd break 'em down in liquid for rectal use.


----------



## F1kus

Shambles said:


> Not sure about old vs new synth for pellets. I would imagine that the first batch or two of pellets may consist of the old synth...



I have been chatting to a well known distributer last night and yes they are using the first batch to make pellets from, but there shouldnt be too many of them due the lack of powder.


----------



## MaxRebo

Shambles said:


> Indeed, Dean. Go find yerself a Pillow (with or without some Capitol K) and sure there'll be some tidbits for you by the morrow. Sweet dreams



God i love that tune.


----------



## RC Ninja

*Control Tower to Shambles, How do you Copy?*



Shambles said:


> *titters inappropriately*
> 
> Fir: Was made into solution for plugging - would do the same with the pellets, I suspect. Solutions are always more effective than just shoving a solid lump of summat up there and waiting for it to dissolve so unless these pellets are made or Kryptonite or summat I'd break 'em down in liquid for rectal use.



*I Lol'd at all of those posts by Shambles! He's in for a bit of thread housework once he comes in to land!

And for those whining about keeping the thread on topic - Just suck it up and smile bro's. Can you imagine what the thread is going to be like once this RC goes on general release? It's going to make a train smash look like a picnic in the park!
*


----------



## Mugz

RC Ninja said:


> *
> And for those whining about keeping the thread on topic - Just suck it up and smile bro's. Can you imagine what the thread is going to be like once this RC goes on general release? It's going to make a train smash look like a picnic in the park!
> *



No it is not, it won't be allowed to become a train smash. This is a thread for information, not for train wreckery. 

All negative comedowny effects have totally worn off now, has been a week since last dose though so is to be expected.

When redosing were the effects still strong? Any ideas about whether it would be possible to redose a few times?


----------



## RC Ninja

*Good Times*



mugabe said:


> No it is not, it won't be allowed to become a train smash. This is a thread for information, not for train wreckery.



*Well preach that line to Shambles then.8)

Recalling my relational database management basics -

6-ADP + Posters ^ Admins + The Big and Dandy 6-APB Thread / YouTube music videos = Train looking for a place to wreck.

*Not that I'm complainin' though - I for one am suckin' it up* 

*


----------



## GZero

I personally found plugging redoses was very effective.

That just, i have just discovered 100g of MDPV that I though was some worthless ripoff, so I'm a little squewed


----------



## I NUK3D U

^mate, you're going to be a little dead if you're not careful with that amount of peevee...


----------



## FJ1

Could we just add a 6-apb train wreck subthread so that all of the music videos, whining about vendors, whining about prices, whining that BL doesn't allow sourcing, memories of the good old MDMA days etc etc can go in there, and keep this for useful info?


----------



## dAZZLER

Mr Wobble said:


> Not through this forum (no vendor talk).



Apologies. It's cool


----------



## kieran84

I've managed to get talking to someone who is starting to ship from monday onwards. Its being sold solely in crystalline form though. Should I be wary??


----------



## F1kus

kieran84 said:


> I've managed to get talking to someone who is starting to ship from monday onwards. Its being sold solely in crystalline form though. Should I be wary??



Same mate, I have been talking to a bloke on the internet, he says he is getting and i quote 'non official benzo powder'. I remain skeptical as to what it is though.


----------



## blobbymahn

F1kus said:


> Same mate, I have been talking to a bloke on the internet, he says he is getting and i quote 'non official benzo powder'. I remain skeptical as to what it is though.



Phenazepam probably, ha.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

F1kus said:


> I have been chatting to a well known distributer last night and yes they are using the first batch to make pellets from, but there shouldnt be too many of them due the lack of powder.



lmfao, everyone get queueing

/me pitches tent

and to the post above by FJ1, i think there is nothing more to say about this chem now, its the bollocks as we all know but im gonna add this haha, this shit is not coming,( and me thinks the bulk of this shit is sitting in customs toilets waiting to be flushed) also as we speak the goverment is working to stop 6-apb,  so if these pellets are not released sharpish  it will just be a distant " remember them samples of benzo in the good old days", sorry but this is how its gonna pan out

and this blatant marketing campaign for benzo will kill the english R.C scene off, why on earth they didnt get this shit in first with no publicity, 10 trusted testers would of told them its cool, then 1 week of trip reports and then blast off  project benzo , everyone a winner, now it will just leave a shitty taste in our mouths bit like some of them shitty R.C's out there


----------



## loubanez

oh dear, i can see where this thread is going once again,
To anyone who has tried APB, what are my chances of sleeping on this, i like to get my head down at like 3, 4ish hate doing all nighters cuz ill be a grumpy arse the next day, i was thinking of dropping quite early, 7, 8 oclock, would that give me enough time for the effects to wear off, any drugs i could use to help me sleep, valerian root?


----------



## FJ1

Many many vendors have claimed to have access to this chemical, but only a small group have proved themselves by supplying samples*. All of this group say that this product will only be available initially in pellet form, and not until mid July at earliest. There are a lot of scanners out there. Your guy may be telling the truth, but of I were you I'd demand a sample before parting with your cash.

*note that I use proved in a lose sense, I haven't seen any independent lab analysis of their sample. For all we know it could be some MDMA/MDA mix.


----------



## deano88

Scoobysnacks said:


> lmfao, everyone get queueing
> 
> /me pitches tent
> 
> and to the post above by FJ1, i think there is nothing more to say about this chem now, its the bollocks as we all know but im gonna add this haha, this shit is not coming,( and me thinks the bulk of this shit is sitting in customs toilets waiting to be flushed) also as we speak the goverment is working to stop 6-apb,  so if these pellets are not released sharpish  it will just be a distant " remember them samples of benzo in the good old days", sorry but this is how its gonna pan out
> 
> and this blatant marketing campaign for benzo will kill the english R.C scene off, why on earth they didnt get this shit in first with no publicity, 10 trusted testers would of told them its cool, then 1 week of trip reports and then blast off  project benzo , everyone a winner, now it will just leave a shitty taste in our mouths bit like some of them shitty R.C's out there



you have to put a downer on my day don't you 

i hope this is not true but you know as much as us so i'm taking it with a pinch of salt but my heart wont rest till that postman is at my door with my magic beans


----------



## enthios2000

Exactly, everyone and his dog is now awaiting for it - if it comes out before being banned, better stock up fast and furiously while the opportunity is still there.




Scoobysnacks said:


> lmfao, everyone get queueing
> 
> /me pitches tent
> 
> and to the post above by FJ1, i think there is nothing more to say about this chem now, its the bollocks as we all know but im gonna add this haha, this shit is not coming,( and me thinks the bulk of this shit is sitting in customs toilets waiting to be flushed) also as we speak the goverment is working to stop 6-apb,  so if these pellets are not released sharpish  it will just be a distant " remember them samples of benzo in the good old days", sorry but this is how its gonna pan out
> 
> and this blatant marketing campaign for benzo will kill the english R.C scene off, why on earth they didnt get this shit in first with no publicity, 10 trusted testers would of told them its cool, then 1 week of trip reports and then blast off  project benzo , everyone a winner, now it will just leave a shitty taste in our mouths bit like some of them shitty R.C's out there


----------



## THCDunc

kieran84 said:


> I think I'm going to try this out. Is the dicussion of price allowed on here? What would one expect to pay for a g of apb?



No price discussion and it seems it's not going to available in powder form to start with.

Although i'm starting to think it may be available in powder form sooner than later, I would imagine that all the labs trying to copy this stuff can't be far off, they've had months to do so.


----------



## kieran84

Edit: In case i get in trouble

Doesnt everything thats a pellet have to have been powder/crystal at some stage?

Why is it such a big deal to only trst vendors who are porviding pellets?


----------



## kieran84

Whats with this bellend....?


----------



## Jamo

Listen guys, I know it's Friday and you've maybe started on the fizzy drinks already but please try to refrain from posting shit in this thread, it is for info and harm reduction on 6-APB and not idle chit-chat.
I think I speak for the majority of people when I say this as the mods don't seem to be around at the minute.
There are other threads to post crap in and this isn't one of them, Keep on topic i'm sick of checking back for the latest only to find idiots filling this thread with even more shit.


----------



## feeny87

kieran84 said:


> Edit: In case i get in trouble
> 
> Doesnt everything thats a pellet have to have been powder/crystal at some stage?
> 
> Why is it such a big deal to only trst vendors who are porviding pellets?



because all the people who have had real samples including myself have been told it is only going to be available in pellets to start with. now weve had the real deal from them so why should we not believe them?


----------



## vecktor

Jamo said:


> Listen guys, I know it's Friday and you've maybe started on the fizzy drinks already but please try to refrain from posting shit in this thread, it is for info and harm reduction on 6-APB and not idle chit-chat.
> I think I speak for the majority of people when I say this as the mods don't seem to be around at the minute.
> There are other threads to post crap in and this isn't one of them, Keep on topic i'm sick of checking back for the latest only to find idiots filling this thread with even more shit.



well said

this thread is almost entirely shit in any case.


----------



## trancerage

guys, Im really freaking confuse, I see some sites that are saying that the product will only come in pellet form, and that it hasnt been released, well, obviusly it has, a simple question, WHAT THE FUCK IS A PELLET???? is that like a pill or something???? anyone knows how many mg comes in a pellet????


----------



## yoyo50

They are a 100mg pellet


----------



## trancerage

^^holy fucking shit, then this product really must be the shit, because its damm expensive...


----------



## Bomboclat

I now have access to this chemical, and plan on grabbing up a gram to play with. 

Before I do such a thing though, there are questions that I have (and ive tried sifting through this trainwreck of a thread, but just cant find real answers here)

1.) How is the nausea with this chemical? Ive seen reports of it being nausea inducing (but not unpleasantly...huh..), and some of it being calm and not buggy at all. Any thoughts/comments?

2.) How's the headspace? (i.e. can you keep your wits about you?) There are many people taking abuot it being similar to MDA in terms of headspace, where you're still pretty clearheaded but definitetely "in the zone". Any truth to that?

3.) Dosing? From what ive gathered between 70-140mg is the area I should be focussing on. 70mg being very very light, and 140mg being a total trip. Anyone else have anything to say/add?

Cant wait to taste this tasty tasty chem!


----------



## Link_S

1) I found it nauseous, but only noticibly  and didnt throw up or feel like i was gonna throw up at any time. Also only on the comeup and comeddown

2) headspace isnt psychedelic at all, more like low dose md without the rushes, just feeling good and content. No psychedelic thinking at all

3) I ewyeballed bout 90mg, redosed 40 later. Redose did sod all and i was a little underwhelmed euphoric wise after first dose, but my heads taken a hell of a mandy and more recently meph beating over the years. visuals were nice though


----------



## Bomboclat

Very nice, thank you for answering all my questions!
I cant wait to try this chem!


----------



## pavement50

trashesd with 200 mg and mixed withg czech homebrew pervitin that arrived in pavements letterbocx says  no sleep and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fyD_6GaqHE


----------



## pavement50

6-apb doesed at 200g with a few spiffs comboed complemented with littlew lines of pervitin prgues lovely ... donte espect mdma euapogeura but a smoooth brown taste cotton like lovelenes


----------



## yoyo50

Fuck off dude


----------



## I NUK3D U

Link_S said:


> 1) I found it nauseous, but only noticibly  and didnt throw up or feel like i was gonna throw up at any time. Also only on the comeup and comeddown
> 
> 2) headspace isnt psychedelic at all, more like low dose md without the rushes, just feeling good and content. No psychedelic thinking at all
> 
> 3) I ewyeballed bout 90mg, redosed 40 later. Redose did sod all and i was a little underwhelmed euphoric wise after first dose, but my heads taken a hell of a mandy and more recently meph beating over the years. visuals were nice though



+1

btw, don't reply to the flooder. Mods will delete soon and thread will look normal again (insofar as this thread can look 'normal'!!)


----------



## MeDieViL

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I now have access to this chemical, and plan on grabbing up a gram to play with.
> 
> Before I do such a thing though, there are questions that I have (and ive tried sifting through this trainwreck of a thread, but just cant find real answers here)
> 
> 1.) How is the nausea with this chemical? Ive seen reports of it being nausea inducing (but not unpleasantly...huh..), and some of it being calm and not buggy at all. Any thoughts/comments?
> 
> 2.) How's the headspace? (i.e. can you keep your wits about you?) There are many people taking abuot it being similar to MDA in terms of headspace, where you're still pretty clearheaded but definitetely "in the zone". Any truth to that?
> 
> 3.) Dosing? From what ive gathered between 70-140mg is the area I should be focussing on. 70mg being very very light, and 140mg being a total trip. Anyone else have anything to say/add?
> 
> Cant wait to taste this tasty tasty chem!


Hey mate,

I would start with 100mg to avoid underdosing, seems to be the best dose, redosing like i did with 2 doses of 50mg underwhelmed me, so id definatly start at 100mg.


----------



## pavement50

datey timey wheny howy hearingly whoy yeahy funkybeaty yeah 200mg not mesured adn rizzladed wonderfully wlecomed wobbly waves of weahy weey decory delightfuly delights!!! this is something we have never dreamth


----------



## astenu

Link_S said:


> 2) headspace isnt psychedelic at all, more like low dose md without the rushes, just feeling good and content. No psychedelic thinking at all



anyone else not notice any psychedelic thoughts/mindpace with 6-apb? 
If this is the case then 6-apb seems much less attractive to me now.


----------



## Harambulus

*Last night's trip report 60ish mgs*

Lol at pavement's lack of reserve posting while buzzing.



astenu said:


> anyone else not notice any psychedelic thoughts/mindpace with 6-apb?
> If this is the case then 6-apb seems much less attractive to me now.



Ok, just woke up from my dose last night out at a club I'll give my thoughts.

I'm with you astenu in that it was fun overall but to me it's definitely a lil on the trippy side and lacking on the speedy side.

I prob only took about 60mgs so that might be a reason for it not sure. I had no scales and was dabbing it and as it hit my mouth it was sour like base but a lil sweeter which made me think I had some potent mojo so didn't wanna take it all just in case.

Like others say, it comes in waves. I would feel down to baseline again often for a few mins then get another wave (prob went all the way to baseline due to small dose again). So it was like a sober cpl of minutes to take stock wondering if that's it than another wave which would roll through for an hour.

To describe the effects and the 'trippyness' of it, it's not tripy in terms of seeing things but more in terms of brightness of stuff but the main trippy attribute was zoning/monging out. The MAIN headspace with this drug for me was like having taken loads of pills and when it's early in the morning and you're just sitting around mashed and can't dance just zoning out into space. Where you look at something vacantly and forget where you are just floating around mentally as the music takes you. It wasn't as 'heavy' equivalently as if you'd taken pills like face is twisting and all that but the trippyness seemed the main avenue for this one. I couldn't dance for more than 5 mins prob as I just wanted to sit and watch others dance and take in the sights/zone. 

On a sidenote I still managed to pull a girl last night so there is still some social aspect to it it's just that it's not the main feature. It felt ok to talk and rabbit but after a minute or so it felt like effort and I just wanted to zone again. 

Also I 'forgot' were I was going twice walking to the club. I was zoning out while walking and first I couldn't remember the way and second I thought I was going the wrong way but took a wrong turn going down the wrong archway while I was just absentmindedly absorbed in my thoughts. So I had to turn tail and walk back the correct way (didn't take me long to release). Absentminded is the best way to describe the headspace. As I walked out of my building I came across someone who I don;t really get on with (the ones where you act polite and that but it's a facade) and it was quite an effort to appear straight (as I wouldn't want him to know I was on anything).

Overall it is fun and clean and the comedown was veeery smooth. After the main peak wore off there was a long residual stimulation which people hae reported. I had had a couple of wanks when I got home to enjoy the stimulation (which was hard to come btw and didn't really work to satify me as I'd get stuck just at the brink and have to concentrate really hard). I'm sure shagging a REAL person  would have been fine though as the stimulation of the act would prob overwhelm the cum resistance. After the wanks I became tired of this residual stimulation and so went for the zopiclone to get to sleep. This did the job great. I think I slept from 5-11 ish. So today I feel great only a tiny tiny bit of head fuziness so in terms of comedown that is a big plus. 

Like I say though this is too trippy really for a 'club drug' at least to dance to and now I see what others mean when they said it's not appropriate. I'd still go to a club if I took it agian prob but just sit around. I'd be interested to see if a larger dose, maybe 90-100 would increase the stimulation (what were other's experience on that sort of dose? when contrasted to mine?). I'm thinking increasing the dose would also increase the obviousness that you're fucked as other's have reported so again this one isn't ideal for club setting.  This would still be my favoured thing that's available atm. I'd still go to a club for music appreciation but like I say I wasn't able to dance on it as there is barely any stimulation. I would just be sat in a corner maybe chatting but even that I didn't have to much urge to do; it's really just a zone out mongy one for me which is kind of diminishes its recreational value for me (again would have to test a higher dose to say definitively). I still wouldn't mind doing it now and then but not my preferred type of drug as I like my ego stroking dopamine side of the spectrum. I'd still take it over a crap pill or anything else available atm cos it has no comedown really and is still fun. I loved the mephedrone buzz tbh but hated the short actingness of it. 

So for me overall good but not really up my street in terms of effects, though I'd reluctantly  dabble again and explore it some more if/when it becomes available.


----------



## busby

there does appear to be quite a few more people trying this. Are samples still being sent out?


----------



## F1kus

I have received a sealed foil sachet today in the post with the label reading Benzo Fury 6-APB / 6-(2-aminopropyl)-2, 3-dihydrobenzofuran. I have supposedly 2 grams of it, also states its a white crystalline powder. I havnt yet opened it but from what that says anyone who has had any before think its legit? Slightly causcious after being sent such a large amount of something there suposedly isn't much of atm. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Shambles

I would be dubious as I've never heard of anyone receiving "crystal" 6-APB and it not being some random crap. 6-APB is not crystalline as far as I know... but most of the crappy RCs that vendors can't shift are. Possibly a coincidence that everyone who's received supposed crystal 6-APB has ended up with one of the NRGs, DMC, that fake crystal "MDAI" etc.

Maybe you got amazingly lucky but I honestly doubt it. No legit places are selling it in any form other than pellets and it's still not been released yet. Also, it's very expensive even in bulk so unless you paid a three-figure sum for it and found a rogue vendor who managed to find an alternate source that isn't bunk/shitty synth then I would strongly suspect you got bumped.

I'd advise _not_ diving in with a large dose as it could be anything - gonna have to work up slowly cos if it turns out to be naphyrone or summat 100mg is probably in hospitalisation territory 

PS: Will add some thoughts about my recent night of 6-APB fun shortly but been asleep for a good 24 hours so still a bit groggy.


----------



## F1kus

Cheers for the swift reply mate, this is why im dubious. When I emailed him he said it was 'un-official' Benzo fury powder. By this he meant it was made by a different lab than the rest...

I have just opened it and had a look, it has almost no smell and is a flour like white powder. It has very little taste but quite bitter anda fair bit is stuck to the bag. Is that anything like what you recieved?


----------



## Shambles

That's a common line at the moment. Usually followed up with "Sorry about that, they sent the wrong stuff but when I get another batch in I'll make it up to you...". I may be wrong, but have heard nothing but Badness about this supposed "unofficial 6-APB". That's not to say there isn't any but have heard of none proving to be legit so far myself


----------



## F1kus

I see, maybe will try a little bit later to see, what would you recomend in terms of dosage so that if it is 6-APB i will know and if it isn't it wont kill me lol


----------



## Harambulus

Shambles, I'd be interested to hear how your experiences of it compare to my lower dose stimulation wise.

I'm still skeptical of whether it could hold up as a drug for dancing without being bolstered by another substance, as like I said I was just sat on my ass nearly all last night with no inclination to get up thought still appreciating the music. 

Could surely be a dosage curve deal though which is why I'm interested to hear your comparative thoughts plus any other who did the 100mg+ range doses.


----------



## Shambles

F1: I'd start with a 1mg or so allergy test followed by maybe 5-10mg later on to check for high-potency fake product (naphyrone etc). I'm not sure what the threshold dose for 6-APB is but a few people found 50mg to be pretty strong (and others hardly felt it). Another problem is that oral redosing doesn't seem all that effective from those who tried it (whereas rectal redosing was for me and others for some reason) so adding lil bits until you feel something may not work at all. You may well have to do it the "proper" way and take slightly higher doses individually spread over a few days to do it safely, I'm afraid. Most of the fake stuff seems to be (probably) NRG-2/3 which is weak as hell but you really don't know in this case.

Haram: Redosing and higher doses did add more stimulation but never to the point I'd call it full-on speedy. It did, however, make the "trippy" headspace more prominent. The redosing definitely made it more reminiscent of the MDA connection and I was way more out of it (but still felt in control... but probably wouldn't have looked that way to others :D) but it still never became massively stimulating. Would like to cautiously experiment with adding a stim to see how that goes sometime. I'm not a clubbing kinda chap but would suit me as it is for free parties and the like where chatting to randoms and just wandering about seeing what you can see is half the fun.


----------



## F1kus

Would it be advisable to drink a solution oif water and a small amount of the powder instead of bombing? Sorry for all the questions am just trying to be safe


----------



## Shambles

Should make no difference really - in solution or in Rizla or whatever it's all oral dosing. The only difference would be that a solution would probably hit a bit sooner but otherwise no difference.

And asking questions is a good thing - this is a HR site after all and answering questions about safer usage of drugs is what we're all here for (amongst other things perhaps)


----------



## Harambulus

Heh, word. 

I'm kinda the other way in that I prefer dancing for ages. chatting to randoms usually makes me feel stupid the next day once my everyday ego descends once again. I appreciate my ego in that it prevents me from doing stupid stuff  although going outside it for a sojourn can be useful for error correcting and to check it's doing its job properly and not being overzelous, yet I digress.. 

I like stims in that they don't make me act out of character too much and chatting can be fun on them without the worry of feeling like I'm acting the fool (or feeling to overconfident to care, heh) but just amp up my existing one. Ego strengthening rather than dissolution if you will. One thing I dislike about MDMA (although I can keep that better under control as it's more crisp and stimulating than this 6-apb) and especially with this is the 'fakeness' of the feeling of euphoria once you comedown. With meph/speed etc. it feels 'real' rather than out of character. My exp anyhow. dopamine vs. serotonin. 

So if you're saying the 'mashyness' just increases on this then I don't see it having much recreational value for me being a 'hard' stim lover. Speed has such a grotesque comedown  and meph was too but didn't last long enough to be a viable drugs for me either. It seems most speedyesque ones seems to come with bad comedown and paranoia as standard.


----------



## pavement50

totally agree that this one is smooth but not speedy at all !! with a 200mg dose yesterday i was helplessly hoping that it might have a bit more of a kick to it .. but it never came.. just same old automatic smoothness... after the short low peak it was pretty much plain downhill smoothness.. so i decided to add a few lines of  czech pervitin that a little pixie cooly sent me.. and straight away a warm speedy notion was added to it and felt tons better and welcomingly livened it up .. for those thinking its smiliar to mdma i think you might be a little disapointed because its lacking that stim/euphoria buzz to it... for me it feels more like the after peak sensation of mdma than actually the full spectrum of mdma madness, 
So its prettymuch for me a sort of chilly high without any acceleration so defo will be comboing it with speed for when i want to feel a little push up the ass ..


----------



## pavement50

oh and one thing i have noticed every single time i've taken it despite the actual no comedown as such i've had a blinding fullon  head ache for a short while ... and i dont usually get head aches at all apart from a heavy session on the booze..


----------



## deano88

it would be interesting to see what 6-apb would be like in combination with mdma from the sounds of it it would be the best combo ever but i think keeping the mdma dose small would be best just for that added stimulation.


----------



## Mugz

I think that it would be very good mixed with some amphetamine or maybe even some 2C-I.


----------



## pavement50

mugabe said:


> I think that it would be very good mixed with some amphetamine.



yes it defo gives it a nice needed acceleration to it!! which it surely lacks ..


----------



## Shambles

pavement50 said:


> oh and one thing i have noticed every single time i've taken it despite the actual no comedown as such i've had a blinding fullon  head ache for a short while ... and i dont usually get head aches at all apart from a heavy session on the booze..



A banging (but mercifully fairly brief) headache seems to be a regular feature and clear sign it's wearing off. Other than tiredness it seems to be the only real comedown symptom I've had. Has happened every time without fail though


----------



## discopupils

In light of this, when I get mine I plan to mix with ephedrine (what with amphetamine being the single least recreational thing on the planet for me) just for that extra kick needed for a good night out


----------



## deano88

discopupils said:


> In light of this, when I get mine I plan to mix with ephedrine (what with amphetamine being the single least recreational thing on the planet for me) just for that extra kick needed for a good night out



whats ephedrine when its at home


----------



## Shambles

*cough* Google is your friend *cough* 

Or if you really can't be bothered it's a stimulant (legal in most places) that most can't stand but DP inexplicably seems to like cos he's a freak


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> *cough* Google is your friend *cough*
> 
> Or if you really can't be bothered it's a stimulant (legal in most places) that most can't stand but DP inexplicably seems to like cos he's a freak



legal stimulant? sounds horribal, headaches and irratabilty is all i can see from this although i cant be arsed to do research. much rather stick to illegal substances. (exept 6-APB of course )


----------



## theimp

I would be interested to try the newer synth,  as the original, while highly enjoyable wasn`t a `hands in the air` dancing my ass off experience for me. 

 I will watch the reports with interest once its available but I havent seen anything yet to show me otherwise.


----------



## Turing Machine

discopupils said:


> In light of this, when I get mine I plan to mix with ephedrine (what with amphetamine being the single least recreational thing on the planet for me) just for that extra kick needed for a good night out



blecch, I hate ephedrine. One of the reason I hate beta keto's is because they make me feel like I took too much ephedrine, right down to that awful taste in your throat.


----------



## ebola?

> In light of this, when I get mine I plan to mix with ephedrine



Eeeeeewww.  You are odd. 
Why not, like, ethcathinone instead?  It still acts nearly solely as an NE releaser, but it has a far higher ratio of CNS to PNS effects and far less direct adrenergic agonism than ephedrine.

Or why not bring dopamine to the party (pursuing a release profile closer to MDMA or MDA)?  Is it that by avoiding such, you hope to minimize neurotoxicity?

I dunno.  Almost all people find 6-apb sufficiently well rounded on its own, no stimulant desired...

ebola


----------



## Shambles

Imp: Newer synth didn't really feel much more speedy to me, to be honest. Felt "cleaner" in general and doesn't seem to give as much residual stimulation afterwards but is still very much the same drug just cleaned up a bit.


----------



## technics

There was definitely a very stimulating aspect to my experience but wouldn't say it was comparable to your average amphetamine or cathinone buzz. A mellow buzz overall.

A lot of mention for headaches following the comedown, didn't experience this myself but had some eye strain this morning which passes swiftly.


----------



## Shambles

That is how I would describe the stimulation, Technics - definitely present but not in yer face like a straight stim is. Those looking for meph replacements need not apply and those in search of a legal club/party drug may not find it quite stimulating enough either. I would urge the latter to give it a try alone before mixing with stims though cos some find it more stimulating than others and I really enjoyed the laid-back level of stimulation. I wasn't out and about though which probably makes a difference.


----------



## feeny87

i dont know why people want to go mixing 6-apb with speed or anything because when i took this i couldnt sit still and i think this would be really good for going out clubbing on! just different peoples preferances though!


----------



## deano88

feeny87 said:


> i dont know why people want to go mixing 6-apb with speed or anything because when i took this i couldnt sit still and i think this would be really good for going out clubbing on! just different peoples preferances though!



i think its only the people who take stims very often that find it dissapointing in that aspect but for people who don't would probably find it very effective thats my guese anyway.

i don't take astuff every weekend so it might effect me more i dunno i'll just have to find out.

by the way any news on exact dates this will be available? to say i'm getting a little inpatient is a understatement!!!!


----------



## Shambles

Will be available "very soon" but beyond that we would rather avoid that kinda speculation - it will be available when it is available. I suspect it will be very obvious when it is.

Feeny: I tend to agree. I love me stims so did find the stimulation slightly underwhelming but was certainly very apparent so I would still advise even stim-fiends like me to try it first before assuming it won't be stimulating enough.


----------



## infestedpasta

I really hope the price of 6-apb goes down.


----------



## Albion

Just to clarify: 6-APB is legal in the UK right? At least for the time being...and if so I wonder what it'll be advertised as (the infamous 'plant food' guise comes to mind).


----------



## Shakermaker864

I am getting really confused now, on 2 accounts.
1- The length of time this is taking to get to market, I understand the process is probably longer to make bigger quantities but they must of had an idea how long it would take when they started the process so why all the postponing the release date over and over again.
2- When people first sampled this approx 2 weeks or so ago, it seemed that everyone was raving about how similar the effects were to mdma/mda, yet 2 weeks down the line i'm now hearing its actually not like it.

I don't know about anyone else but as the days tick by, i'm losing more and more interest


----------



## deano88

JSPete said:


> Just to clarify: 6-APB is legal in the UK right? At least for the time being...and if so I wonder what it'll be advertised as (the infamous 'plant food' guise comes to mind).



its being advertised as a research chemical thats strictly not for human consumption. thats what my vendor tels me anyway.....


----------



## Shambles

It is legal worldwide as far as I know. Presume it will end up being sold as "fertiliser pellets" or the like and the price will drop as supply grows to meet demand. But please folks, lets keep clear of the speculation - it will be on sale when it's on sale and will cost what it costs and no amount of bitching about it will make a blind bit of difference.

Shakermaker:

1 - Couldn't say but bear in mind that they only just perfected the synth - the original samples used a different synth that produced a less pure product so if they are aiming for top quality from the start that will be adding time. I do agree they jumped the gun by a long way in announcing it though and sure they realise that themselves. FWIW, the last sample I had was in a "nearly finished" state so definitely seems to be getting there 

2 - It is very similar indeed to MDMA with just a hint of MDA. Higher doses are more reminiscent of the MDA headspace but without the speediness.


----------



## Shakermaker864

@ shambles

cheers for the feed back, i was hoping you would say that
2 weeks ago when people including yourself were trying out what was the original (and genuine) samples, all reports seemed to say the same thing.
I am just wondering exactly wot some other people have been trying over the last week or so as their reports seem to be so different.
I am just getting suspicious as to whether people have been sent different things through no fault of their own, and maybe their reports are now causing confusion?
From wot i can gather there are certainly more than 5 sites now claiming to be involved with this


----------



## Shambles

Loads of places are selling shonky "6-APB" which frankly could be anything... except 6-APB. There are apparently Chinese synths now available but have heard nothing good about them - either out and out fakes, (possibly) 6-APDB sold under false pretences (would be good but only if they were honest about it) or very poorly synthed 6-APB that is probably best avoided until they get the synth right.

There is also the fundamental issue of YMMV - right from the start there were wildly varying descriptions... although perhaps more similar than not. Also, bear in mind that those early tests tended to involve several people dosing at the same time making for a bit of a party atmosphere - even online we were feeding off each other. Being an empathogen these more recent solo test runs probably aren't showing it in its best light.


----------



## theimp

> Imp: Newer synth didn't really feel much more speedy to me, to be honest. Felt "cleaner" in general and doesn't seem to give as much residual stimulation afterwards but is still very much the same drug just cleaned up a bit.



Bit pissed so may revisit this in the morning lol.  It was very  good but not what I was looking for.  And even with a 20 year gap  I can still remember the  feeling of "I`m going to do this for fucking ever".  

It isnt E/MDMA and if I had to pick something that was close to *E/MDMA*, despite the shouts from the purists here, it would be mephedrone or m1 and I would pitch them closer.  It will sell like hot cakes anyway so I`m safe enough saying that it is not a rave drug now. * Though might be different at a festival outside event.*
Thanks for the reply though 

Each to his own, suck it and see


----------



## Shambles

theimp said:


> It isnt E/MDMA and if I had to pick something that was close, despite the shouts from the purists here, it would be mephedrone or m1 and I would pitch them closer.



Whaa?!? 

Banned for shockingly poor taste in drugs and possibly the most inaccurate comparison in the world ever 

YMMV


----------



## instink

Well here's my report. Recieved a sample of 160mg, split it with my girl, 100 for me and 60 for her. I have a (pain in the arse) tolerance to everything, while she seems to be exactly the opposite, with everything we take, from pills/mdma to psychs, so i thought 100/60 would be a good ratio for us.

I don't know what to say other than "wow". I had to keep telling myself that we did not in fact have pills/mdma, it was so similar to me. Subtle differences to pure mdma (which i've only had once so hard to compare) but I could have sworn we'd had really, really good pills. So many effects in common, unfortunately right down to the inability to sleep properly (we went to bed 7 hours after dosing) and urine retention - I was basically up and down all night pissing, exactly same as a night on pills. 2mg of Valium didn't help, maybe I need more next time (first time ever with valium)

It is now the next morning and i'm feeling tired but not too rooted. Just had some food which was nice which I probably couldn't do at this time if I'd been on good pills.

Right now depending on how the comedown shapes up for the next day or few, I have very high hopes for this one... the comdown effects seem very similar to mdma but not so bad. So many similarities though.

One concern I do have is that the vendors are apparently selling 100mg per pellet. As I said I have an unusually high tolerance for everything but 100mg was a decent amount - I felt like i'd had 2 or 3 good pills. When my gf was monging her face off (from 60mg) I asked her how many pills she thought it felt like and her exact quote (through clenched teeth) was "about 20 of the bastards" haha. I think the sellers would be better off selling them at half the price but onlt 50mg per pill or less, due to some party kids routine of double or triple dropping straight up - hopefully the high price will curb that though.

Sorry for all the comparisons to pills, normally I'm more into psychs but I figure the market for this is pill poppers hence the comparisons.

One thing I did notice that conflicted with what I'd read here is that I definitely wanted more, at around the 2-3 hour mark. If I'd had more it would have all gone down the hatch - some early reports on BL said there is no fiendyness to 6-APB but that was definitely not the case with the sample I received. 

Anyway, thanks for reading my long report, I can't wait til it's more readily available becuase this is absolutely almost a 100% mdma replacement for mine.


----------



## Shambles

Nice report, Instink. Definitely fits with my experience. Even the redosing thing now - didn't get it first time (old synth) but have done both times with the new synth for some reason. Not in a major meph-fiend stylee but if there's more to hand it's kinda hard to ignore it. As you mention, cost will likely keep a lid on excessive consumption at first cos I just couldn't afford to redose often


----------



## deano88

instink said:


> Well here's my report. Recieved a sample of 160mg, split it with my girl, 100 for me and 60 for her. I have a (pain in the arse) tolerance to everything, while she seems to be exactly the opposite, with everything we take, from pills/mdma to psychs, so i thought 100/60 would be a good ratio for us.
> 
> I don't know what to say other than "wow". I had to keep telling myself that we did not in fact have pills/mdma, it was so similar to me. Subtle differences to pure mdma (which i've only had once so hard to compare) but I could have sworn we'd had really, really good pills. So many effects in common, unfortunately right down to the inability to sleep properly (we went to bed 7 hours after dosing) and urine retention - I was basically up and down all night pissing, exactly same as a night on pills. 2mg of Valium didn't help, maybe I need more next time (first time ever with valium)
> 
> It is now the next morning and i'm feeling tired but not too rooted. Just had some food which was nice which I probably couldn't do at this time if I'd been on good pills.
> 
> Right now depending on how the comedown shapes up for the next day or few, I have very high hopes for this one... the comdown effects seem very similar to mdma but not so bad. So many similarities though.
> 
> One concern I do have is that the vendors are apparently selling 100mg per pellet. As I said I have an unusually high tolerance for everything but 100mg was a decent amount - I felt like i'd had 2 or 3 good pills. When my gf was monging her face off (from 60mg) I asked her how many pills she thought it felt like and her exact quote (through clenched teeth) was "about 20 of the bastards" haha. I think the sellers would be better off selling them at half the price but onlt 50mg per pill or less, due to some party kids routine of double or triple dropping straight up - hopefully the high price will curb that though.
> 
> Sorry for all the comparisons to pills, normally I'm more into psychs but I figure the market for this is pill poppers hence the comparisons.
> 
> One thing I did notice that conflicted with what I'd read here is that I definitely wanted more, at around the 2-3 hour mark. If I'd had more it would have all gone down the hatch - some early reports on BL said there is no fiendyness to 6-APB but that was definitely not the case with the sample I received.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading my long report, I can't wait til it's more readily available becuase this is absolutely almost a 100% mdma replacement for mine.



nice 

just hope it was 6-apb you recieved


----------



## TheAzo

Yeah, it seems that 100mg is way the hell too high of a dose. I enjoyed 8.6mg far more than I expected. It sounds like the proper dose for a full on strong roll is around 50mg, not 100mg.


----------



## Shambles

8.6mg of 6-APB? Really? I can't imagine anyone would be able to feel that. I doubt I'd feel 50mg either, to be honest. 100mg is nice but still kinda on the low side for my taste - 150-200mg would be my sweet spot. I do think 100mg is a slightly awkward number to work with as it's gonna be just a bit too high for some and just a bit too low for others. Would have though 50-75mg would have been a better choice so it was easier to go low or high to suit. Then again, I presume it will be okay to split the 100mg pellets in two, or crush them to get finer control over your required dose.


----------



## instink

Being realistic though, there's a good chance that the "pellets" will actually be pressed at less than 100mg but still advertised as 100, I mean these aren't the most honest kind of people we're dealing with here  And there won't be an easy way to prove if they are in fact less...


----------



## DIDI

Why assume they are all dishonest. ??? May we all get what we expect


----------



## TheAzo

The guys making the pellets are super sleazy.
Powder will be available from a more respectable vendor copycatting the UK ones though, ironically, because of all the delays, it looks like it will be shipping before the pellets!

Shambles, is your figures on the doses with one of the early samples, or the most recent batch? Most recent batch was apparently much more potent than the last one (in other words, the lab preparing it did a piss poor job on the first sample batches, and didn't bother to clean it up)

And, as i've said many times before, i'm more sensitive than most to stimulants (and, it seems, empathogens). 
I was quite altered by the 8.6mg (was insufflated though, not oral), and having never been at an empathogenic level before, i didn't quite realize how much it altered my judgement until i saw what i'd said to people online.


----------



## Xorkoth

Most people seem to be reporting that insufflated doses don't work nearly as well as oral doses.


----------



## etage

F1kus said:


> I have received a sealed foil sachet today in the post with the label reading Benzo Fury 6-APB / 6-(2-aminopropyl)-2, 3-dihydrobenzofuran. I have supposedly 2 grams of it, also states its a white crystalline powder. I havnt yet opened it but from what that says anyone who has had any before think its legit? Slightly causcious after being sent such a large amount of something there suposedly isn't much of atm. Any help would be appreciated



6-(2-aminopropyl)-2, 3-dihydrobenzofuran is 6-APDB. I'd be very sceptical if the vendor is putting contradictory names/formulas on the label.


----------



## rafterman

I split a 100mg sample with a mate @ Glastonbury. It was nowhere near enough of a dose for either of us but we both recognised that it was potentially going to be very interesting at higher doses. No visual stimulation for either of us, music appreciation was heightened, both became very chatty at t+1.30hrs.
At t+3hrs we both also took 2 pills which were more or less definitely pips, at which point a lot of good stimulation kicked in (just as the The Orb played, perfect timing). This made the experience more like weak mdma, but very enjoyable. The pills were ones which we both had used before and after with no bad effects (I tolerate pips very well, no comedown or usual shittiness associated with them).  
However, at t+4hrs I then started to experience a persistent kidney/stomach pain which pretty much killed my night off, and made me want to sleep. I had to take 2 x 500mg of paracetamol to fight the pain, which seemed ineffective. My mate had no ill effects at all, and remained on a higher plateau than I all night (despite being 2 stone heavier). 
No stomach pain or comedown the next day, and nothing the days after. In fact felt pretty good. 
To summarize, 50mg was way too low a dose for us both - 12st/14st males, long history of various substances, both fit and healthy. We had neither of us caned anything else the day we took it, and were on normally filled stomachs (ate lightly about 2 hours prior). I would like to try it at 100mg as I could clearly tell that the 'handshake' I got off 50mg  suggested very interesting potentialities, but I would be apprehensive that it would recreate the stomach pain, which was pretty unpleasant.


----------



## TheAzo

etage said:


> 6-(2-aminopropyl)-2, 3-dihydrobenzofuran is 6-APDB. I'd be very sceptical if the vendor is putting contradictory names/formulas on the label.



Probably vendor incompetence. 

If it's a UK vendor, the supplier's first round of samples was 6-APDB, then they got nervous about it's legal status, and switched to 6-APB. If the vendor wasn't on the ball, they could have missed that, and not realized the chemical name they were using was the old one.


----------



## etage

TheAzo said:


> Probably vendor incompetence.
> 
> If it's a UK vendor, the supplier's first round of samples was 6-APDB, then they got nervous about it's legal status, and switched to 6-APB. If the vendor wasn't on the ball, they could have missed that, and not realized the chemical name they were using was the old one.



As far as I know, the first round of samples was also 6-APB, someone got it tested. I'd also be sceptical about vendors who don't seem to have a clue about what they're selling.


----------



## Vurtual

Shambles said:


> I do think 100mg is a slightly awkward number to work with as it's gonna be just a bit too high for some and just a bit too low for others. Would have though 50-75mg would have been a better choice so it was easier to go low or high to suit.



I definitely felt 50mg as a hit (I'm fairly sensitive to substances though being about 8 stone) - and would have been very pleased if i'd had that effect from any pill i'd bought in the last couple of years (considering they're usually pips which i need at least 2 of).  

After also doing 65 and then 100, i'd say 100 is about right for a pellet - with that, a half-pellet is still an appreciable dose for beginners (i'm thinking in reference to old pills, which still worked well in halves) - with 75mg or less, the half-pellet may be a bit pointless.  People new to these types of thing should probably just start with a half anyway.

As for Shakermakers comments: I'd be suprised if there wasn't a wide variation in reported effects - this is the same with mdma really.  It's probably more to do with whether people are basically optimists or pessimists - optimists (like me) look for and find all the things in the experience that reminds them of all the old pills; pessimists, find the differences (although maybe less pessimistically while they're high).  This is probably the same for reported comedown effects...  /as an optimist, take anything i say with a pinch of salt


----------



## Azot

What about sex on 6-APB...?


----------



## MeDieViL

TheAzo said:


> Yeah, it seems that 100mg is way the hell too high of a dose. I enjoyed 8.6mg far more than I expected. It sounds like the proper dose for a full on strong roll is around 50mg, not 100mg.



Wierd, i didnt feel ANYTHING at all of 50mg.


----------



## Frogster

On the hardness of the emphatogenic/etheogenic side, how does 6-APB compare to MDMA in terms of 

1. enjoying deep and sincere conversation with close m8?

2. beeing chatty with strangers and being able to get in touch with their souls easily and becoming a flirting-master?

3. rather enjoying ones own thoughts like pursueing a conversation with the own mind and being rather desinterested with others?

4. how deep the mindfuck is, like thoughts racing as fast as light-speed, almost beeng impaired of listening to basic body needs (not feeling thirst ect.), loosing social abilities to almost needing a trip sitter and maybe beaking through to a psychadelic headspace? 

Thanks,  Froggie


----------



## deano88

has anybody tried 6-apb and 6-apbd what are the differences?


----------



## Shambles

^ Nobody has knowingly yet tried 6-APDB as far as I know.



			
				etage said:
			
		

> 6-(2-aminopropyl)-2, 3-dihydrobenzofuran is 6-APDB. I'd be very sceptical if the vendor is putting contradictory names/formulas on the label.



The last samples I received in "nearly finished" packaging did not have any chemical formula on other than the Brand Which Must Not Be Named and 6-APB (and the non-active pellet ingredients - although mine where pre-release capsules not pellets)



			
				TheAzo said:
			
		

> Shambles, is your figures on the doses with one of the early samples, or the most recent batch? Most recent batch was apparently much more potent than the last one (in other words, the lab preparing it did a piss poor job on the first sample batches, and didn't bother to clean it up)



100mg (oral) produced a very similar level of intoxication from both old (tan) and new (off-white) synths - the new synth just felt "cleaner" with less side-effects (not that I got too many from the old synth, to be honest). Rectal redosing of the new synth (never tried it with the old) wa very effective at doses of 50-80mg. Will be trying just rectal dosing with the remainder of my sample (new synth). No reports of any pleasant effects from nasal use of either version by anybody - sounds like you received a different drug entirely, to be honest.



			
				Froggie said:
			
		

> On the hardness of the emphatogenic/etheogenic side, how does 6-APB compare to MDMA in terms of
> 
> 1. enjoying deep and sincere conversation with close m8?
> 
> 2. beeing chatty with strangers and being able to get in touch with their souls easily and becoming a flirting-master?
> 
> 3. rather enjoying ones own thoughts like pursueing a conversation with the own mind and being rather desinterested with others?
> 
> 4. how deep the mindfuck is, like thoughts racing as fast as light-speed, almost beeng impaired of listening to basic body needs (not feeling thirst ect.), loosing social abilities to almost needing a trip sitter and maybe beaking through to a psychadelic headspace?



1 - Only chatted with folk posting here (not really chatting) and once via Pidgin. Conversation flowed easily that time on IM although it was mostly incomprehensible when read back sober :D

2 - Not had the chance to chat with strangers as such... but I am naturally flirty and from some of the comments I made some places it certainly doesn't seem to interfere with that and most likely boosted it due to increased confidence and relaxtion.

3 - Comes and goes in waves for me. At times I feel so distracted that interaction with others seems a lotta work and at others I am desperate to chat to anybody. Not sure how that would pan out at a party or whatever though.

4 - Mindfuck almost non-existent at 100mg (for me) but with higher doses and/or redosing it became far more apparent. I still felt pretty together and with it but reading back some of the shit I was spouting I was very clearly wasted. This was when it felt most like MDA - not full-on trippy headspace, feel like you're making perfect sense but still somewhat unhinghed at the same time.


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> ^ Nobody has knowingly yet tried 6-APDB as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> The last samples I received in "nearly finished" packaging did not have any chemical formula on other than the Brand Which Must Not Be Named and 6-APB (and the non-active pellet ingredients - although mine where pre-release capsules not pellets)
> 
> 
> 
> 100mg (oral) produced a very similar level of intoxication from both old (tan) and new (off-white) synths. Rectal redosing of the new synth (never tried it with the old) wa very effective at doses of 50-80mg. Will be trying just rectal dosing with the remainder of my sample (new synth). No reports of any pleasant effects from nasal use of either version by anybody - sounds like you received a different drug entirely, to be honest.



what exeactly are pellets? i thought it was capsules but from what you said its obviously not


----------



## Shambles

I haven't seen them yet but I'm thinking they will probably be capsule shape (could be any shape but that's what I think of as a pellet) and solid all the way through. Basically funny-shaped pills, I suppose. I'm pretty sure they will be distinctively branded to mark them out as legit... for a lil while until the copycats come out anyway


----------



## Mr Wobble

I would guess that they've chosen to call them pellets because to call them pills or tablets would suggest that they're intended for human consumption - which they're obviously not. 

...pellets fits the general *cough* 'plant food' story.


----------



## Shambles

Indeed, Mr Wobble.

Behold (actual) fertiliser pellets which may or may be the kinda form 6-APB will be sold in...


*NSFW*:


----------



## deano88

ah right i tought it would be like capsules where you can pull them apart and the powder is inside


----------



## Shambles

Nup - pretty sure they will be solid right through. Have no idea if the active is likely to be evenly distributed making it easier to halve them though. I'd guess probably not reliably so but roughly. Just a guess though.


----------



## deano88

wonder if crushing them up and snorting is effective???


----------



## Mugz

Xorkoth said:


> The reason we do not allow any vendor discussion at all is because Bluelight is seen as a respectable place.  If we start allowing talk or where and how to get drugs, versus just discussing their effects and properties, we could be shut down, or lose our reputation as a respectable site where real information can be found and trusted.
> 
> Again, no amount of arguing about it in this thread will accomplish anything except infractions.  We hate to give infractions in PD and we hardly ever have to... until this 6-APB fiasco we hadn't given a single one in recent memory.  But we will if vendor discussion keeps happening.
> 
> *Please have fun here and discuss non-vendor aspects of 6-APB*.    And that's all.





Shambles said:


> Loads of places are selling shonky "6-APB" which frankly could be anything... except 6-APB. There are apparently Chinese synths now available but have heard nothing good about them - either out and out fakes, (possibly) 6-APDB sold under false pretences (would be good but only if they were honest about it) or very poorly synthed 6-APB that is probably best avoided until they get the synth right.





			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> I haven't seen them yet but I'm thinking they will probably be capsule shape (could be any shape but that's what I think of as a pellet) and solid all the way through. Basically funny-shaped pills, I suppose. I'm pretty sure they will be distinctively branded to mark them out as legit... for a lil while until the copycats come out anyway



I don't mean to have a go, but if the mods are talking about vendors and speculation then how are the other members meant to follow the rules. Even if the mods are only walking the line, it only seams to lead to other members crossing the line and out and out talking about vendors. 

It is getting harder to actually know what the rules are as these posts probably would have been deleted when this thread was originally cleaned up, and probably still would be deleted if they were not written by a mod.

I don't think it is all that bad to touch on how drugs look so that people can be a bit more sure what they are actually taking, but speculation seems a bit pointless. It has been proven in this thread before that a little bit of speculation ends up with a load of vendor discussion following it. 

Maybe it would just be better to not touch on details about appearance, or vendors, or pills vs powder until it actually is readily available and there are some hard facts to go on.


----------



## Shambles

In my opinion, pointing out that powder is almost certainly fake has enough HR value to be acceptable cos fuck knows what people are being sent cos the question is asked so often - it's not just to stop people getting ripped off so much as pointing out that taking 100mg of an unknown drug that almost certainly isn't 6-APB even though it is sold under that name could be extremely dangerous. Similar with the pellets thing - the same way we have the Regional Pills thread and stuff: to differentiate the Good from the Bad. Posts that go too far down that road are removed whether made by mods or other members. And other mods can also decide to remove, for example, my posts that are too near the line - mods aren't above the rules and can overrule each other if needs be (although that would usually be dealt with through discussion and agreement behind the scenes)



			
				Dean said:
			
		

> wonder if crushing them up and snorting is effective???



Well, as everybody who's snorted the stuff has reported either little/no effects or just plain nasty effects even from pure powder I would say no. But people obviously will anyway.


----------



## Link_S

deano88 said:


> wonder if crushing them up and snorting is effective???



I snorted some real powder. Felt horrible and ill. So did a mate & he looked worse than me after. DO NOT SNORT


----------



## F1kus

Well I ended up using my whole 2g sample of 'unofficial benzo' last night. Definatly not the real thing, felt to me like very weak mephedrone, although didnt taste/smell anything at all like it, but was very very very morish. What it was I dont know but could it be 6-APBD? As that is what the chemical formula read on the sachet even though it also said it was 6-APB.


----------



## Link_S

It could not have been 6-apdb

Most likely meph cut to shit, maybe another cathinone but not 6-apdb


----------



## Shambles

Definitely not. 6-APBD is more potent than 6-APB, I believe. Afraid you just got bumped


----------



## muzzard

F1kus said:


> Well I ended up using my whole 2g sample of 'unofficial benzo' last night. Definatly not the real thing, felt to me like very weak mephedrone, although didnt taste/smell anything at all like it, but was very very very morish. What it was I dont know but could it be 6-APBD? As that is what the chemical formula read on the sachet even though it also said it was 6-APB.



You used a whole 2g in one night? Of an unknown powder? Jeez. I can't believe the stupidity of some people.


----------



## coelophysis

Is there any speculation on how 6-apb will effect your health?


----------



## Lazyscience

imagine it was found actually to be beneficial to your health and makes you live an extra 10 years.


----------



## technics

I'm no expert, but my primary concern would be dehydration since I sweated like mad throughout. Many have suggested strong possibilities of neurotoxicity if mixed with other stims, dunno how harmful that could be but I can imagine anything in excess is bad for you.


----------



## F1kus

muzzard said:


> You used a whole 2g in one night? Of an unknown powder? Jeez. I can't believe the stupidity of some people.



No not 2g to myself, thats just asking to be dead.


----------



## Ghostface

Laika said:


> Is there any speculation on how 6-apb will effect your health?



Probably less than mobile phones so I am not going to worry to much.


----------



## Shambles

There is only speculation and not even much of that cos it really is all but completely unresearched. Limited safety tests are said to have taken place when it was being looked into for recreational purposes but I'm guessing they would be of the "does it kill you instantly?" type cos there's not been enough time to do any longterm research even if there was a desire to.

The speculation I've seen (perhaps unsurprisingly) is that it will be roughly as good/bad as MDMA/MDA as far as toxicity goes as it's rather closely related. There have been a few things noted by users in the tests so far that suggest although subjectively and chemically there is some correlation with MDMA/MDA there are also definite differences so there's no guarantee the safety profile will be in line either, I'd presume. Certainly no expert on such things though.

In short, nobody knows but some could probably make some educated guesses.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

an amigo was using 15 mg in a crack pipe and getting nicely high, thats a lot of hits:D


----------



## Shambles

I chased some on foil and it works very similarly to chasing MDMA - effective at very low dose but also short lived and kinda fiendy. Probably won't be too pleasant trying to smoke the pellets though :D

Also, coupla posts of speculation and vendor/price bitching removed - not relevant. We're trying to keep this thread away from train wreckage and on-topic please, folks


----------



## discopupils

ebola? said:


> Eeeeeewww.  You are odd.
> Why not, like, ethcathinone instead?  It still acts nearly solely as an NE releaser, but it has a far higher ratio of CNS to PNS effects and far less direct adrenergic agonism than ephedrine.
> 
> Or why not bring dopamine to the party (pursuing a release profile closer to MDMA or MDA)?  Is it that by avoiding such, you hope to minimize neurotoxicity?
> 
> I dunno.  Almost all people find 6-apb sufficiently well rounded on its own, no stimulant desired...
> 
> ebola



Nahh ethcathinone is illegal in the UK unfortunately, and its duration isnt tidily in sync with 6-apb's like ephedrine's is.
I find 15mg ephedrine works fine as a pick-me-up when I'm on extremely mashy MDMA crystals and I'm a diehard clubber so I'll definitely want to tweak 6-apb until it's speedy enough to go out on 
I would like to make it a little more dopaminergic but the only proper dopamine agonist I can get with any ease is amphetamine which just doesn't agree with me, I find even amphetamine pills with no other active ingredients far too jittery, spacey and emotionless. I hands down prefer ephedrine even though it's unpleasant on its own :D


----------



## 33Hz

Shambles said:


> I chased some on foil and it works very similarly to chasing MDMA - effective at very low dose but also short lived and kinda fiendy. Probably won't be too pleasant trying to smoke the pellets though :D



I was dumb enough to smoke some Molly in a bucket during my teenage years and apart from the absolutely fowl taste I noted no effects whatsoever.
Maybe it's different when vaping it off foil but I've been under the impression since then that MDMA is destroyed by that kind of heat?


----------



## Shambles

Works fine on foil as mentioned. Also works in a pipe but not as well. You have much more control over temperature using tinfoil - direct flame is not so great. Vaping MDxx or indeed 6-APB is fairly shit as an ROA but it does work and occasionally has some use (topping up from slightly underdosing or to keep the buzz going a bit longer without wanting to extend it by several hours, for example).

Jamo: Your post was removed cos it's pure speculation that's been repeated endlessly already - it's irrelevant to discussion of the drug and its effects so will be removed however many times you post it.


----------



## 33Hz

Shambles said:


> Works fine on foil as mentioned. Also works in a pipe but not as well. You have much more control over temperature using tinfoil - direct flame is not so great. Vaping MDxx or indeed 6-APB is fairly shit as an ROA but it does work and occasionally has some use (topping up from slightly underdosing or to keep the buzz going a bit longer without wanting to extend it by several hours, for example).



Interesting. I must have held the flame over it for too long while I was pulling it through then. Either that or I was too stoned to notice any extra buzz, because it certainly hit the spot when I bombed some a few hours later.  :D


----------



## GlassCage

Laika said:


> Is there any speculation on how 6-apb will effect your health?



Maybe Professor Dave will do a video. A few people have asked him. If every Bluelight Big and Dandy 6-APB thread follower asks him he might cave in to the pressure!

http://www.youtube.com/user/ProfessorDaveatYork#grid/user/7A29FD1D092F2455


----------



## Shambles

As long as he's a tad less sloppy on some of the details as he has been with his previous videos


----------



## GlassCage

Shambles said:


> As long as he's a tad less sloppy on some of the details as he has been with his previous videos



Agreed. I've got more faith in this forum than anything that comes from academia, 'cos Bluelighters are talking from experience and he is talking from a speculative stance. Still, the more perspectives the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GlassCage

Shambles said:


> As long as he's a tad less sloppy on some of the details as he has been with his previous videos



By the way, MeDieViL, Professor Dave seems to agree with you regarding cardiotoxicity not likely to be a problem at recreational doses and frequency for MD** type compounds.  From his YouTube channel:

"tru7hhimself
2 weeks ago
good video that explains it well to anyone not capable of reading the original papers .
i'd still like to add a point: mdma is a (more of less) potent agonist at 5-HT2B, but doesn't cause widespread cardiac valve fibrosis like fenflouramine, because it's used occasionally as opposed to daily which was the case with prescribed fenf.
so i'd expect daily mdai use to be problematic (because of﻿ probable 5-HT2B agonism and 5-HT release), but recreational use ok. of course further research is required. #

@tru7hhimself This is a fair comment. Interestingly, a paper in International Journal of Obesity (1999,﻿ 23, 926-928) indicated that the risk of cardiotoxicity of fenfluramine was dose dependent. Patients who take >60 mg/day were at higher risk than those taking <40 mg/day. Of course MDAI and fenfluramine are completely different drugs - but the typical dose of MDAI is significantly higher at 100-200 mg. The cardiotoxicity risk would then depend on how regular the recreational use is.
ProfessorDaveatYork 2 weeks ago"


----------



## MrDoIt

Hehehe - Excellent !!

Booker Prize for this post !! 

Oh its gone...Shame...I loved it anyway !!


----------



## Shambles

Was a corker, huh? :D

Think it may have been more suited to the peevee thread if anywhere but it's safe and sound now and looking for a home. Just say no to 6-APB/MDPV (by the metric fucktonne) combos, kiddies


----------



## I NUK3D U

^^^ lol

Just say no to PV period


----------



## blobbymahn

Glad to say I read it... didn't understand a fucking word of it


----------



## theotherside

^^^PV is trouble no matter how much willpower you have


----------



## Shambles

New home for the epic here for those with a few hours to spare :D

Now back to 6-APB, please fellas. And you thought posts from folks wasted on 6-APB were a bit wandering


----------



## windows78

i'm being sent a powder sample of this and i'm keen to get it tested by a proper lab.....ideally somewhere in or near Nottingham. can anyone recommend a lab for this please?

or is there a different thread for pharmaceutical analysis?


----------



## I NUK3D U

^ send it to me; I'll tell you with it is (was) genuine


----------



## sefrutini

windows78 said:


> i'm being sent a powder sample of this and i'm keen to get it tested by a proper lab.....ideally somewhere in or near Nottingham. can anyone recommend a lab for this please?
> 
> or is there a different thread for pharmaceutical analysis?



Universities should have the correct equipment.
I know a couple of post grads who would be able to (slyly) book some time on my unis mass spectrometer.  If you have any friends doing chemistry degrees or similar you could ask them.  Other than that i wouldn't know of any companies or places you could pay to get it done, although I would also be interested to find out if anyone else knows.


----------



## blobbymahn

Was this chemical crystaline or powder?


----------



## windows78

blobbymahn said:


> Was this chemical crystaline or powder?



Not received this sample yet. I've tried 6-apb from one of the main 5 guys so will know the difference but this sample is coming via a vendor who's not dealing with them or the main lab so want to ensure it is what it is.

What tests would be best to confirm quality and product??


----------



## sundayraver

^ what were the effects mate?


----------



## blobbymahn

^I think it turned black/purple with marquis regent?


----------



## Mullered

Well, I finally mannaged to try my sample Thursday.  The first thing I will say is that it wasnt as good as I'd expected.  Dont get me wrong, this stuff is strong, very strong.  

I'd recieved what was labled as 'roughly 100mg' from one of the main suppliers.  I took their word for it and stuck the whole lot in a solution and necked it.  It's worth noting that I'de consumed 4 or 5 cans of 4% lager by this stage and was a little tipsy. 

 Got slight 'tingles' after maybe 20 mins with the full comeup kicking in at around 40-50 mins.  I found the comeup very overwhelming, it reminded me of coming up on very strong MDMA  pills years ago.  Very rushy with lots of physical sensation.  I got quite a strong urge to throw up which was hard to control, in fact I did bring a little up a couple of times and this feeling lasted around 30 mins. As the come up progressed the eye wiggles started (vibrating visual field) and intensified.  Interestingly this is the only visuals I experienced throughout the whole trip, I didnt find this substance  psychedelic at all. 

 The intense comeup probably lasted a good half hour maybe closer an hour before settling into a peak that lasted a good 3 hours.  Once I hit the peak I didnt really have any great feelings of empathy or  much euphoria.  Also didnt want to do much other than chill whilst feeling very fucked. 

 It was like MDMA but missing the fun.  My jaw rattled like it had never rattled before, even more than when on MDMA I think. This was some extreme jaw rattling!!8(.  The jaw rattling also persisted the entire length of the trip and beyond.  I also wasnt overly chatty which is unusual for me on these kind of drugs.  

There wasnt any kind of crash to speak of, the buzz just faded slowly in strength to the point where I was more than able to function for a good hours worth of sex followed by 6 hours of uninterupted sleep.

My conclusion is that this stuff is strong.  Fair enough I didnt weigh my sample so it could have been closer 120mg maybe.  Still judging by how overwhelming I found the comeup Im thinking that 100mg is going to be too strong for some.  To put this into context Im 6ft 2inches, I weigh around 14 stone and I've consumed copious amounts of pills and powders over the last 10 years, still I found this '100mg' sample too much.  I can see why it's being pelleted.  

 I very was dissapointed in the lack of empathy and social stimulation I recieved from this compound, at points I really couldnt be arsed to speak at all.  IMO I found this a lot less fun than mephedrone, and if mephedrone was still available I would rather pay £10 for a gram of that than for 100mg of this. 

 I think though, before I completely make my mind up on 6-apb I need to try it again.  Im thinking that the totally overwhelming comeup killed it for me and maybe it would have been more fun with a little less.


----------



## Shambles

Sounds like 6-APB to me - definitely not to all tastes and energy and empathy can vary from almost nil to fucktons. Comparisons with meph are pretty pointless to me - 6-APB is like the Antimeph which is probably why I like it so much


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Sounds like 6-APB to me - definitely not to all tastes and energy and empathy can vary from almost nil to fucktons. Comparisons with meph are pretty pointless to me - 6-APB is like the Antimeph which is probably why I like it so much



The thing with meph was that it turned me into an annoying twat and I always felt embarressed afterwards but I enjoyed the social stimulation.  I  found the 6-apb totally lacking in this aspect but this could have been down to other factors.  I will certainly try it again, and although I was a little dissapointed this was only in the context of other reports I had read.  I would still say 6-apb is a nice little compound and certainly has some simmilarities to MDMA


----------



## Shambles

Yeah, the social side seems to be a bit hit and miss and can go either way. Mostly goes in stages for me - very social for a while then too distracted to be bothered. Higher doses seemed to be more social in nature but possibly only cos of the mashup factor.


----------



## Xorkoth

It does sound like you had too high a dose.  I used to use AMT a lot, and I loved it because it made me feel super social and intelligent and happy.  But if I had too high a dose I just sort of sat there quietly, swirling around in my own head, and I didn't find it nearly as special.


----------



## blobbymahn

Hey thanks for the great report Mullered!

I found meph to make me quiet, hopefully this won't too.


----------



## windows78

blobbymahn said:


> ^I think it turned black/purple with marquis regent?



Yep I've heard that but want to do further tests......just a little unsure what tests and where I can do this?

Any help would be great!


----------



## Harambulus

Mullered said:


> I very was dissapointed in the lack of empathy and social stimulation I recieved from this compound, at points I really couldnt be arsed to speak.  IMO I found this a lot less fun than mephedrone, and if mephedrone was still available I would rather pay £10 for a gram of that than 100mg of this.



Your experience pretty much sums up mine also, which is why I've stopped really looking at this thread too much now I've had a tasted and been 'underwhelmed' by it. 

TBH I love my dopamine highs more than any other type. 

As I said in my TR it had almost nil stimulation for me also and I was just sat there in the club monging/zoning out. 

Pretty boring tbh! 

I'd say it's about 3/10 euphoria wise, also 3/10 empathy wise (baseline being 0), and say 7/10 trippy zoning out wise (which wasn't what I was after anyhow). Hmm I wonder if they will be able to eek out another speedy variant from this chemical group!? Now that certainly would pluck my interest although tbh meph was really all I wanted in a high. The feeling really was tip top for me, it's only that it didn't last long, the harsh shunting back to reality and the regretting doing silly things, oh yea and crazy heartbeat which were not so good about it but otherwise although shambles will try and lynch me IT IS PROB THE BEST HIGH I'VE EVER EXPERIENCED FROM A DRUG (notices this part edited out ten mins after posting ).  

*Goes back to being T total until another dopamine type drug comes around to peak my interest.*


----------



## Mullered

I think I was just too fucked to enjoy it.  I've had many similar experiences with MDMA where I've double dropped when there was no need to.  It does make me wonder how close to 100mg my sample actually was. Seriously, my jaw has never rattled like that before in all my years of caning!!


----------



## Shambles

^ Most "100mg" samples are actually closer to 80-90mg plus a few mg stuck to the baggie from what people have reported. Tis strong stuff and less may well be more for many looking for a perkier buzz.



			
				Heathen said:
			
		

> although shambles will try and lynch me IT IS PROB THE BEST HIGH I'VE EVER EXPERIENCED FROM A DRUG



Hehe. Horses for courses and all that... there is a reason those that _luuurve_ 6-APB are saying "mepheads need not apply" 

Definitely right at the other end of the spectrum and not even close to being "the new meph" (thank fuck :D). And no need for meph for me cos peevee is all I need as far as dopaminergics go - powdered zen 

Would be interesting to see how it works out with meph-lovers opinion on 6-APB compared with meph-loathers opinion. I suspect there would be quite a noticeable distinction with not all that much crossover cos they really are as different as it gets, I'd say.


----------



## Ghostface

Mullered said:


> I think I was just too fucked to enjoy it.  I've had many similar experiences with MDMA where I've double dropped when there was no need to.  It does make me wonder how close to 100mg my sample actually was. Seriously, my jaw has never rattled like that before in all my years of caning!!




Maybe the lager ruined it for you a bit. Mugabe if I recall had his first experience after consuming a lot of alcohol and felt disappointed contrary to his second time while doing it completely sober.


----------



## Ghostface

Shambles how would you rate the empathy or social aspect?


----------



## blobbymahn

blobbymahn said:


> Was this chemical crystaline or powder?



Much appreciated if anyone with a sample could answer that


----------



## Leeroy84

hi, although ive been following this thread and others for quite a while..
Im just wondering if anyone can compare the first "come up" on 6-apb,
how does it compare to the first "magic" time most people experience on mdma?

looking forward to this one.
cheers


----------



## Mullered

Ghostface said:


> Maybe the lager ruined it for you a bit. Mugabe if I recall had his first experience after consuming a lot of alcohol and felt disappointed contrary to his second time while doing it completely sober.




Yes, I suspect this may be the case. I will try and avoid alcohol next time


----------



## shabby

Just joined having been lurking on this thread for a while. Am loving BL. 

Does anyone have an idea if this would show up in either a urine or hair drug test which go through GS/MS? Interested in it, but don't want to get caught out with it looking like I've been taking MDXX (or anything else), as it would be a world of pain. 

Realise no one probably knows for sure, but any ideas or thoughts would be massively helpful. I'm concerned as my understanding of chemistry is lacking but it does seem that it looks similar to MDXX type compounds. 

Cheers!


----------



## alfa1983

blobbymahn said:


> Much appreciated if anyone with a sample could answer that



The first synth was a light tan coloured powder and the later synth a much lighter brown, almost cream powder, seemed a tiny bit damper as it
would stick to the bag more, no crystals as far as my admittedly abused mind can remember


----------



## blobbymahn

alfa1983 said:


> The first synth was a light tan coloured powder and the later synth a much lighter brown, almost cream powder, seemed a tiny bit damper as it
> would stick to the bag more, no crystals as far as my admittedly abused mind can remember



Cheers mate, nice one.


----------



## Shambles

Ghostface said:


> Shambles how would you rate the empathy or social aspect?



Variable. When I'm on wave of empathy it's up there with MDMA - bit less but not far off - when on a distracted wave pretty low but not fades back in quick enough if I start chatting. Is an odd one.


shabby said:


> Just joined having been lurking on this thread for a while. Am loving BL.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if this would show up in either a urine or hair drug test which go through GS/MS? Interested in it, but don't want to get caught out with it looking like I've been taking MDXX (or anything else), as it would be a world of pain.
> 
> Realise no one probably knows for sure, but any ideas or thoughts would be massively helpful. I'm concerned as my understanding of chemistry is lacking but it does seem that it looks similar to MDXX type compounds.
> 
> Cheers!



Drug test questions are generally verboten on BL... but exceptions tend to be made for drugs with no info out there already for testing. Doubt anybody knows for sure but would be amazed if it didn't show positive for MDMA/MDA cos it's closely related.

Also, welcome to PD and BL


----------



## Silverfox

Harambulus said:


> IT [Meph] IS PROB THE BEST HIGH I'VE EVER EXPERIENCED FROM A DRUG (notices this part edited out ten mins after posting ).
> 
> *Goes back to being T total until another dopamine type drug comes around to peak my interest.*



The first time I tried meph I though so too, but now I just find it a very predictable one way ticket to Meph Island. I really hope that 6-APD keeps its magic though. My first time experience trip report for meph over a year ago was very positive and I saw no down side. The first year that I took mdma (pretty much weekly) I thought it was the best thing since sliced bread but then I wondered why I was so irritable at the back end of each week and brain dead by Tuesday. I guess time will tell what, if any, downsides 6-APB will have with regular use.


----------



## shabby

Drug test questions are generally verboten on BL... but exceptions tend to be made for drugs with no info out there already for testing. Doubt anybody knows for sure but would be amazed if it didn't show positive for MDMA/MDA cos it's closely related.

Also, welcome to PD and BL [/QUOTE]

Cheers Shambles. That'll be my first and only verboten question on BL.


----------



## Shambles

Vendor talk removed. However accurate, interesting and exciting such claims may or may not be it's still vendor talk. If you have - or are expecting - samples then please report back on testing them rather than just passing on hearsay before anybody has seen any of this possible new supply. Sounds promising but we've had plenty of promising moments throughout at least two train wrecks already and are trying to stay on track this time 

Less speculation, more facts and reports please, folks


----------



## I NUK3D U

Can't WAIT for this stuff to arrive. Getting my sample on the w/e which should be good. Apparently 6apb is *incredible* with s smallish dose of AMT (~30mg). Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Shambles

It's a pretty damn good combo %)


----------



## trancerage

whats AMT????

does this stuff makes you horny???? does it affect your ability to get or mantein a hard on???


----------



## Shambles

The Big and Dandy AMT Thread - New incarnation

Erection is possible on 6-APB... but maybe takes some effort. Doesn't make me randy but have only tried it alone so far so couldn't say for sure.


----------



## psood0nym

Careful out there with the aMT/6-APB combo folks.  I'm sure it's great but you are combining a monoamine releaser/reuptake inhibitor with another drug that probably works in a similar manner. Inch your way up with the dosages, and don't overheat.  This is new ground we're treading.


----------



## Shambles

Have only gone up to 10mg of aMT in combo myself (with around 250mg 6-APB in total over a night) but know of at least one other who has taken it way further. The MDMA/MDAesque connection was in mind but have never had a problem with that combo even at very high dose. Obviiously doesn't make it safe, of course. And 6-APB ain't MDMA.

Incidentally, the 10mg aMT addition definitely added "something good" and felt safe throughout (not that that means anything much) but definitely not something to dive into with both feet.


----------



## frida80

blobbymahn said:


> Hey thanks for the great report Mullered!
> 
> I found meph to make me quiet, hopefully this won't too.



Meph got me talking way too much for hours and hours. while I didnìt feel much like talking on 6-APB.. I felt more like dancing but that's me. My mate wanted to talk! You can't compare those actually they are totally different IMHO.

BTW I had 110 mg (and I am 45kg),
he had 90mg (and he is 75kg). I eat before, while I didn't eat.

He was a little underwhelmed while it was strong, but good for me 8)


----------



## Madaboutmeph

Shambles said:


> It's a pretty damn good combo %)



This has sparked my interest. Any chance that the combo adds a bit more stimulation?


----------



## Shambles

Many find aMT to be even less stimulating than 6-APB... Others don't. No added stimulation for me but only tried it once at low dose. At least one person has gone 48+ hours without sleep on it though so guess there is potential for stimulation. Think other drugs may have been involved though. Sure he'll chime in at some point if he has anything to say on the combo.


----------



## Madaboutmeph

Harambulus said:


> Hmm I wonder if they will be able to eek out another speedy variant from this chemical group!? Now that certainly would pluck my interest although tbh meph was really all I wanted in a high. The feeling really was tip top for me, it's only that it didn't last long, the harsh shunting back to reality and the regretting doing silly things, oh yea and crazy heartbeat which were not so good about it but otherwise although shambles will try and lynch me IT IS PROB THE BEST HIGH I'VE EVER EXPERIENCED FROM A DRUG (notices this part edited out ten mins after posting ).
> 
> *Goes back to being T total until another dopamine type drug comes around to peak my interest.*



My thoughts exactly I just didnt have the balls to say anything on here lol but it was a bit to perfect for me by the time the ban came and although I could easily go a week or two without it, if I had some then it was a gonna. I think the answer for me is a lot of spanish holidays:D

Hopefully this stuff will be less morish


----------



## Madaboutmeph

Shambles said:


> Many find aMT to be even less stimulating than 6-APB... Others don't. No added stimulation for me but only tried it once at low dose. At least one person has gone 48+ hours without sleep on it though so guess there is potential for stimulation. Think other drugs may have been involved though. Sure he'll chime in at some point if he has anything to say on the combo.



Yeah I've done it a few times and have some now but despite any obvious stimulation I cant sleep for 20 hours+ but dont have the energy to get up and do anything.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Just been speaking to a lab rat who's tested the combo.

Apparently, dropping the AMT 3 hours before the 6apb (moderate doses of each) - works like an absolute dream. 

BTW, aMT is a very very weak MAOI. Should be ok to mix in moderate amounts. It *is* still an MAOI though, so be aware of the risks / signs...


----------



## yellowreggae

Can someone tell me what I have a gram of? I foolishly ordered online 1g of what was advertised as Benzo Fury / 6-APDB in powder form. It came as a floury powder, mostly odourless and not particularly awful tasting, quite bitter and slightly anaesthetic though. *snip* I spent £22 on this and after reading the APB threads on here I'm pretty sure what I have isn't 6APB or 6-APDB and needs to be identified or thrown away. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Shambles

Nup. Nobody could give you any idea of what you bought cos we ain't online GC/MS machines. One thing I can guarantee is that is isn't 6-APB or 6-APDB. Beyond that no idea and nor does anyone else 

Don't go necking 100mg cos it could be anything. Chances are it's probably "NRG-2" or similar but start with single digit mg doses just in case. But really, just bin it if you want to be safe.


----------



## deano88

Just come back from long weekend and found a email telling me my benzo fury will be despatched on wednesday so hoping to have some by the weekend. Bought 2 grams of some mysterious powder of a m8 the weekend told me it was meph on the phone then told me when I met him it might be cut with something but dunno what. Well whatever it was it was not meph it was kind of trippy and made me go nuts. At one point I was trying to fight a moth which flew in the bath room my m8 thought I fallen over but I was just going mental with a mop trying to kill it haha was funny but a bit out of control


----------



## FJ1

Yeah, bin it. Put it down to experience.


----------



## blobbymahn

Ok, I have a lab analysis from the 6-APB powder.

Can someone with chemistry knowledge take a look at this?

http://www.mediafire.com/?zqi5dywwwnj


----------



## Mugz

blobbymahn said:


> Ok, I have a lab analysis from the 6-APB powder.
> 
> Can someone with chemistry knowledge take a look at this?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zqi5dywwwnj



Was that lab analysis done independently on the 6-APB or was it given to you by the manufacturing lab?

I am getting a bit more sceptical now because I also received a NMR result from a manufacturing lab and it is 100% identical to your one. I am also fairly certaint that they are not from the same lab, so there could be something fishy going on.


----------



## MrDoIt

mugabe said:


> Was that lab analysis done independently on the 6-APB or was it given to you by the manufacturing lab?
> 
> I am getting a bit more sceptical now because I also received a NMR result from a manufacturing lab and it is 100% identical to your one. I am also fairly certaint that they are not from the same lab, so there could be something fishy going on.



Are you saying that the NMR results are fake, or have maybe been manipulated to show a purer level of 6-APB compound than it actually is?


----------



## etage

MrDoIt said:


> Are you saying that the NMR results are fake, or have maybe been manipulated to show a purer level of 6-APB compound than it actually is?



I don't think anyone can tell you that. Test results from vendors or labs can of course be manipulated or made up. You won't know if it's the real thing before you get it tested yourself at an independent lab.


----------



## Mugz

MrDoIt said:


> Are you saying that the NMR results are fake, or have maybe been manipulated to show a purer level of 6-APB compound than it actually is?




Well I can't be certain of anything, but I would have though that it would be unlikely that two different labs would have 100% identical NMR results. 

I don't know much about NMR though, so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## windows78

etage said:


> I don't think anyone can tell you that. Test results from vendors or labs can of course be manipulated or made up. You won't know if it's the real thing before you get it tested yourself at an independent lab.



what independent lab would do these tests tho?? and it's bound to costs loads.......

so many people are going to be scammed with this stuff. lots of folks will get sent dodgy goods......


----------



## Shambles

How many fuckin' times? 

Stop with the vendor chat. Everybody's heard these lil whispers and I'm sure we're all interested to see what happens next, but all that is of interest to BL is factual information about the drug itself so less speculation, more samples please. Trip reports, discussion of after/effects, test results of supposed sample as above - that kinda thing - enough with the Chinese Whispers.

PS: These NMR reports - are they also the same as the one I posted earlier in this thread and the ADD one too or different from that at least?


----------



## infinity2k7

As for testing shouldn't it come up purple on marquis test? 

And even if the NMR was the same as from somewhere else that doesn't necessarily mean something dodgy is up.


----------



## Shambles

I don't know enough (anything really) about NMRs to say, but the reason I was interested is that it's obviously easy to copy a result that's been publicly posted, but more to the point, that was the result for the old, relatively dirty, synth so any new NMR results shouldn't be the same as that one and would likely have been falsified if they were, I'd think. No relevance if the results are different, of course, but thought it worth asking.


----------



## Pralus

Shambles said:


> I don't know enough (anything really) about NMRs to say, but the reason I was interested is that it's obviously easy to copy a result that's been publicly posted, but more to the point, that was the result for the old, relatively dirty, synth so any new NMR results shouldn't be the same as that one and would likely have been falsified if they were, I'd think. No relevance if the results are different, of course, but thought it worth asking.



I'm not entirely sure when i could do it as i'm quite busy and access may be tricky but I'm sure i could do some analysis if someone could provide me with a sample. Not sure about NMR but FTIR most probably... NMR at a stretch (soz, excuse the pun ). The only thing i can say to stop the laughing "yeah sure i'll send you some!" is that any of these techniques need only around 5mg to run... Which by the sounds of things is the roll equivalent of a couple of paracetamol and a hot bath. *snip*


----------



## Shambles

Noble as your intentions surely are, and useful as the results would be, that would still count as sourcing so not allowed under the BLUA. If a new round of samples are being distributed you can always just apply for one from those sending them out. If those offering the stuff are doing so along similar lines to the other samples provided by others they would be free and given to anybody who asks for one while they have them. If they are asking for payment for samples or are only offering it for sale rather than as samples I guess somebody is gonna have to bite the bullet and cough up for some to test.


----------



## deko

*NMR PDF Files*

Well the last set of PDF NMR files were created by pdffactory Pro 3.21 by administrator plotted with the MNR plotter XWinPlot 

Created 09/07/2010

So it should be possible to use that to compare the pdf's


----------



## Pralus

Understand, no worries. Will try and run some through should i find any in the near future. Thanks


----------



## GZero

Sober opinons:

- 100%, this is an AMAZING drug combined with AMT. I cannot fault it.
- Rectal dosing, is an excellent route with I suspect has a higher bioavailablity than the oral route.
- Trippy for some, not at all for others.


----------



## Link_S

trying this again tongiht with a mate, wonder how itl go haha


----------



## deano88

i'm not gonna ask where to get AMT from but can you buy it legaly in the uk?


----------



## Shambles

^ It's legal in the UK, yes. But you won't find it in headshops.


----------



## Shakermaker864

*snip*
lets just see if this is genuine this time


----------



## deano88

Shakermaker864 said:


> *snip*
> lets just see if this is genuine this time



got email from mine saying it will be despatched by wednesday in 100mg capsules (not pellets) there are reasons for this but i don't wanna say too much cuz of vedor talk. so i will have mine by the weekend 

i'll write a trip report on here when i can i might leave the odd live update on here on my phone but i will be at a mates house so might end up forgetting or not getting the chance to.

even tho i'm on a comedown at the minute from what i think was nrg2 from sunday night this has cheered me up %)


----------



## dAZZLER

HIya. I have been in touch with someone who says they are receiving "non-branded" 6-APB capsules tomorrow. i.e. not called Benzo Fury. He seems a genuine chap.

What is everyone's thoughts? I'm tempted as I fear August might be another delay...


----------



## Shakermaker864

dAZZLER said:


> HIya. I have been in touch with someone who says they are receiving "non-branded" 6-APB capsules tomorrow. i.e. not called Benzo Fury. He seems a genuine chap.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts? I'm tempted as I fear August might be another delay...



is it worth the risk? personally i'm waitin till i can be sure i'm getting wot it says on the tin so to speak


----------



## F1kus

dAZZLER said:


> HIya. I have been in touch with someone who says they are receiving "non-branded" 6-APB capsules tomorrow. i.e. not called Benzo Fury. He seems a genuine chap.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts? I'm tempted as I fear August might be another delay...



I have also heard this mate, but we shall have to wait and see I guess, your guess is as good as mine! 8(


----------



## MrDoIt

I fear Shambles is gonna be in here in a minute kickin your asses along the lines of "How many fucking times....!"


----------



## Shambles

Indeed he will 

Come on people - surely you know the drill by now? 

As for "unofficial 6-APB" - it's all been bunk so far but whether that's changed I have no idea. We'd only be guessing at it cos we don't have it here to say one way or the other. Up to you whether it's worth risking or not.


----------



## Shakermaker864

Shambles said:


> Indeed he will
> 
> Come on people - surely you know the drill by now?
> 
> As for "unofficial 6-APB" - it's all been bunk so far but whether that's changed I have no idea. We'd only be guessing at it cos we don't have it here to say one way or the other. Up to you whether it's worth risking or not.



sorry mate, didn't realise we could not discuss possible release dates
will only mention effects from now on if i ever get to try them lol


----------



## dAZZLER

Yes sorry from me too - thought that would be alright. 
I just keep on learning


----------



## Shambles

To be fair, those kinda side-discussions would have probably slipped through until recently but mods really are trying to tighten up this thread cos it was getting way out of hand constantly. That kinda thing tends to be nipped in the bud as soon as it's spotted now is all. A week or two back it would have turned into a three page debate :D


----------



## jpcardiff

dAZZLER said:


> HIya. I have been in touch with someone who says they are receiving "non-branded" 6-APB capsules tomorrow. i.e. not called Benzo Fury. He seems a genuine chap.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts? I'm tempted as I fear August might be another delay...



I'd be very careful mate. 

A couple of weeks is not worth risking your health; be sure about what you're taking 

non branded? seems genuine? Same sentence? 

Excuse my scepticism


----------



## deano88

i been told the reasons for them being pressed for capsules is you are garenteed to get a minimum 100mg per capsule of pure 6-apb apperently the pellets actually weigh 100mg but are to be diluted slightly which means there is actually less than 100mg 6-apb per pellet.

i hope i'm not breaking rules by saying this information i just thought it would be helpfull. the vedor i get it from says i can have refund at anytime before it gets despatched and never fails to reply to my emails/questions so i trust what i'm getting is geniune.

roll on the weekend!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I truly hope you find that it's really 6-APB.  It would be great if there wasn't a monopoly on it.  Of course sometime that will change but it would be nice if the vendors' plot to try to create artificially huge prices never succeeded in the first place.


----------



## deano88

Xorkoth said:


> Well I truly hope you find that it's really 6-APB.  It would be great if there wasn't a monopoly on it.  Of course sometime that will change but it would be nice if the vendors' plot to try to create artificially huge prices never succeeded in the first place.



i'll know for sure by this weekend i been told i should have them by thursday so saturday night i'll be testing it out with a few mates.


----------



## ebola?

> The first time I tried meph I though so too, but now I just find it a very predictable one way ticket to Meph Island. I really hope that 6-APD keeps its magic though.



Too the extent that it induces some sort of "roll", 6apd should lose its luster with overuse.


----------



## Shambles

Not necessarily cos in 20 years of heavy use MDMA never has for me and plenty others too - and believe me I have overused MDMA to the nth


----------



## Dr_Fate

I hope this is the correct place for this question.

I have taken MDMA a few times and never suffered a sick feeling where as my girlfriend at the time took the same dose and vomited. She didn't mind this however and she says its a sign of good product. I do however feel the need to urgently visit the toilet for a number 2 hehe. She never gets this. Nearly every trip report on 6-APB mentions nausea and vomiting. I think this would ruin it for me as I have a silly fear of throwing up.

As such I am thinking about 'plugging' 6-apb when it comes on general sale. I have already purchased the syrgnge and KY from ebay ;-)

I have never plugged anything before but have no problem trying it I am quite confident in my sexuality lol

1)Is it a general rule that plugging something you should half the dose?
2)I am generally a lightweight (1 pint and I am tipsy) so was thinking (after doing allergy tests) plugging 30mg?
3)Can whatever is used as a bonding agent in the pellets do harm when plugged?
4)Will it help combat nausea? or am I kidding myself?


----------



## deano88

got a question also soz if its a bit off topic. i wanna weigh my 6-apb what would you recomend as the best scales to buy??


----------



## Ghostface

^ Ebay


----------



## Shambles

Dr Fate: I have only plugged redoses after an initial oral dose so may not apply completely... But I initially plugged a 50mg redose and found it underwhelming - second time was 80-90mg and much more satisfying. I have a feeling that oral and plugged dosages may not be as drastically different as is often the case - around 3/4 rather than 1/2 at a guesstimate. As I said, I had already taken an oral dose so tolerance may have played a part.

I have never gotten nausea from 6-APB via any ROA but the toilet dash has been a constant. Others get nausea pretty bad on the come-up, others no issues at all. I'd say it's worth trying orally to see how you react and even the worst affected seem to only have a brief phase of nausea just before it kicks in - really isn't bad at all, to be honest.

Pellets will contain 6-APB, microcystalline cellulose and magnesium stearate according to the ingredient list. Would imagine the cellulose may cause some thickening/gelling but nothing major but couldn't say for sure. Maybe the magnesium would help with nausea anyway? Not positive it's "the right type" of magnesium for that purpose but sure somebody could confirm.

Dean: I second eBay for buying cheap 0.001mg that do the job but you can also check The Big & Dandy Scale Thread (New incarnation!) for some ideas


----------



## deano88

Ghostface said:


> ^ Ebay



what i mean is whats best brand i wanna know what i'm searching for

thanks %)


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> Dr Fate: I have only plugged redoses after an initial oral dose so may not apply completely... But I initially plugged a 50mg redose and found it underwhelming - second time was 80-90mg and much more satisfying. I have a feeling that oral and plugged dosages may not be as drastically different as is often the case - around 3/4 rather than 1/2 at a guesstimate. As I said, I had already taken an oral dose so tolerance may have played a part.
> 
> I have never gotten nausea from 6-APB via any ROA but the toilet dash has been a constant. Others get nausea pretty bad on the come-up, others no issues at all. I'd say it's worth trying orally to see how you react and even the worst affected seem to only have a brief phase of nausea just before it kicks in - really isn't bad at all, to be honest.
> 
> Pellets will contain 6-APB, microcystalline cellulose and magnesium stearate according to the ingredient list. Would imagine the cellulose may cause some thickening/gelling but nothing major but couldn't say for sure. Maybe the magnesium would help with nausea anyway? Not positive it's "the right type" of magnesium for that purpose but sure somebody could confirm.
> 
> Dean: I second eBay for buying cheap 0.001mg that do the job but you can also check The Big & Dandy Scale Thread (New incarnation!) for some ideas



but doesn't magnesium give ya the shits?


----------



## Shambles

In high dose it does, in lowish dose it helps cut out the gurning (from MDMA and that) and (I think) nausea too but not 100% on the latter.

As for scales, there are a cheap mg scale bazillion brands but they all cost around £20 and are shipped from HK for the most part. Seem to all be the same thing with different brands stuck on, to be honest. Actual branded stuff is discussed in the thread I linkied


----------



## Link_S

yoyoyo y'all dropped at just before 6ish and starting to come up 

few tinnies few mates should be a live night :D


----------



## Shambles

More live reports - nice. Keep us updated as and when and have fun, Link


----------



## loubanez

does 6-apb make you uncontrollably Gurn, an look like a blood thirsty killer physco?


----------



## Link_S

haha yer its ace, mates loving it same as me, not md liek euphoria but still sick. anyway wil do TR later. got loads of weed k and benzos so evenings more than complete ^_^


----------



## 33Hz

Is there still a decent amount of euphoria present though, or is it mostly a feeling of wellbeing mixed with empathy?


----------



## seejay33

This another sample mate or did u get a supply ?

Seejay T





Link_S said:


> haha yer its ace, mates loving it same as me, not md liek euphoria but still sick. anyway wil do TR later. got loads of weed k and benzos so evenings more than complete ^_^


----------



## Game&Watch

I have a mate lets call him umm, rick belson. He would like to know if shambles thinks this might be up there with MDXX for a good night out/in?


----------



## 33Hz

Game&Watch said:


> I have a mate lets call him umm, rick belson. He would like to know if shambles thinks this might be up there with MDXX for a good night out/in?



I'd like to know this as well. I'm not looking for a drug just to get fucked up on, already have my favorites for that. I want something that can enhance a good night out with friends, and give you that party monster vibe.  Am I asking for too much with this chem?


----------



## Shambles

For me I would say it definitely has that feel to it and - although certainly not a replacement for MDMA is a worthy alternative - but I have yet to take it in such circumstance. Others find it doesn't quite fit with such things for them. I can't see how it could not be an excellent party drug cos even sat alone with nowt but BLers online for company I always had my own lil party of one going on here but there are also those for whom it doesn't do the trick. In other words - really can't promise you it will suit your needs but it suits mine so you'll have to try it yourself to find out :D


----------



## JayJohnson

VERY interesting thread here... 

I have a question. Would there be any problems with a person on a tetracyclic antidepressant (mirtazapine:remeron) using 6-APB? (Besides the obvious, that a person on antidepressants shouldn't be messing with drugs that affect their serotonin.) Seeing that 6-APB is so new, and MDMA/MDA being the closest comparison, how about someone using MDMA on a TECA?


----------



## MeDieViL

Remeron will probably inhibit 6-APB from working, you wont feel much.


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

Howdy, i'm not you,just checkin' the curlys and latin allawayZZ...GreEetz!


----------



## Fango

Orangutangpsychopa said:


> Howdy, i'm not you,just checkin' the curlys and latin allawayZZ...GreEetz!



Wait, what?

In more related news, seeing news of 6-APB coming before the end of July... which I'd see as another push back... but it was said so politely, and looked almost like a guarantee, so being the optimistic, kind hearted soul I am, I chose to accept it.

These pip pills I have left are wearing thin, and growing dull... so the whole proposed mid july thing seeming to be moved hurts me :/ but hey, I'm sailing in the same canoe as most of the other BL'ers, so who am I to complain.

Another point to add to discussion, is about the claimed lack of euphoria, empathy and chattiness expressed by some test subjects. I was wondering if those who highlighted the lack of these feelings, but still said it was enoyable and worthwhile could highlight what made it feel that way?

Also, Shambles, you said that Erection was possible, but might take some work... I suffered from mega limp dick on Cathinones, but don't on MDMA or Pips, as an educated guess, any idea where little man function might lie in regard to similarity with other chems?


----------



## Shambles

I'm a bit of a Limp Larry on most stims (MDPV being a big *ahem* exception) so the fact it was even conceivable suggests others may be in luck. Cathinones and MDMA make me a no-bone zone but was coaxable on 6-APB. I'm sure somebody else mentioned that sex on it was possible and well worth the effort way back towards the beginning of this thread too. I'm guessing it will vary from fella to auld fella but definitely seems possible.


----------



## Game&Watch

Well tbh i usually base my drug intake on whether shambles says its ok/fun  or not to do so im happy to take this bad mother on. Im looking forward to playing fifa against this cunt i know whilst on 6-apb :D


----------



## Shambles

Bwahahahahaha! I see a new BL game ahead - Shambles says... 

Probably best to get a slightly broader range of opinions though 

I imagine playing videogames could be fun in a "I may have no idea what the hell I'm doing but it's fun doing it anyway" kinda way :D


----------



## deano88

I cant play video games when i'm fucked I get distracted easy or get bored quick unless i'm on speed then I play for hours


----------



## coelophysis

How would you rate the level of mank this drug gives off Shambles?


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Mank comes in many forms - what kinda mank specifically is your concern, Laika?

Dean: Super Mario + Ket = Win. I once got Mario lost in a hedge/bush thing for three hours on that combo. Was almost a religious experience


----------



## coelophysis

Thin layer of film covering your whole body with a smelly chemical feel.


----------



## Shambles

Pretty strong for me - was something that stood out particularly for me. Must admit I  it though. Not smelly that I noticed but definitely got a glowing sheen on.


----------



## coelophysis

I had a feeling it would.

I can't believe this thread is almost at 1,000 posts for something that isn't even really out yet.


----------



## Shambles

This is the ultralite version too - would be at least 3-4 times longer if it hadn't been pruned so regularly. At least it's starting to resemble a proper and informative B&D thread now. The anticipation levels are kinda high for this one to say the least. I suspect it will deliver for most... but it's already shown that some are not gonna like the reality half as much as the hype suggests. Will be interesting to see how that breaks down whenever it goes mass-market.

And yeah, the sheen is very similar to the film of sweat you get with MDMA. Pretty much identical really - not full-on dripping but definitely got that coat of slippery slickness.


----------



## Game&Watch

Rick belsons has another question for you shambles, he has done meph,weed,salvia and speed, what should he expcest from 6-apb? And yes shambles before we do drugs we make sure you have approved. thats safe right?


----------



## Shambles

It's safe if you are me, I presume. But only cos I haven't dropped dead from anything so far. YMMV 

I wouldn't compare 6-APB with any of the drugs you mention - certainly not Salvia :D - but I guess speed or meph (ick - can't believe I even said that ) would be the closest... but still a million miles away. I think you would find it to be quite unlike any of the drugs you are familiar with and would be best off reading the reports from users (all of 'em - not just mine) in this thread and over in Trip Reports to get some idea of what to expect. MDMA would be the closest drug that it could be compared with really, in my opinion... but of limited use unless you're familiar with that so trip reports are your friend


----------



## Game&Watch

Thanks as always shambles ^_^


----------



## jpcardiff

Fango said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> In more related news, seeing news of 6-APB coming before the end of July... which I'd see as another push back... but it was said so politely, and looked almost like a guarantee, so being the optimistic, kind hearted soul I am, I chose to accept it.
> 
> These pip pills I have left are wearing thin, and growing dull... so the whole proposed mid july thing seeming to be moved hurts me :/ but hey, I'm sailing in the same canoe as most of the other BL'ers, so who am I to complain.
> 
> Another point to add to discussion, is about the claimed lack of euphoria, empathy and chattiness expressed by some test subjects. I was wondering if those who highlighted the lack of these feelings, but still said it was enoyable and worthwhile could highlight what made it feel that way?
> 
> Also, Shambles, you said that Erection was possible, but might take some work... I suffered from mega limp dick on Cathinones, but don't on MDMA or Pips, as an educated guess, any idea where little man function might lie in regard to similarity with other chems?



You could cut the trip into 2 phases. The come up is quite strong (overwhelming at one point, needed a quiet moment to pull things together) and a little bit trippy. 

For me that covered the first 60-80 minutes

A big shit and the 2nd phase begins

Waves of empathy. Music appreciation. Lasted for hours although getting weaker and weaker. 

Sex definetly possible at the end of the night and most enjoyable too but forget about climax. Good excercise mind


----------



## I NUK3D U

Was lucky enough to get my hands on a 200mg sample of 6apb (if the person looking after it for me hasn't gobbled it already *ahem*). Gonna try it with some AMT on the weekend as I hear it's a great combo.

I appreciate that 6apb isn't out yet, but what legal high do you think will win the battle this year? - aMT or 6apb? I'm thinking people will definitely have their favorite as they're very different; but both have excellent reviews, and it could be quite interesting me thinks to see how the market polarizes.


----------



## Vurtual

I NUK3D U said:


> Was lucky enough to get my hands on a 200mg sample of 6apb (if the person looking after it for me hasn't gobbled it already *ahem*). Gonna try it with some AMT on the weekend as I hear it's a great combo.
> 
> I appreciate that 6apb isn't out yet, but what legal high do you think will win the battle this year? - aMT or 6apb? I'm thinking people will definitely have their favorite as they're very different; but both have excellent reviews, and it could be quite interesting me thinks to see how the market polarizes.



aMT for me atm (a bird in the hand and that), but 6apb will win the popularity contest of the market hands-down - while relatively mild, aMT is too psychedelic to satisfy the mass market of (mainly) post-meph heads (just look at some of the comments in the eadd amt thread).  6apb is slightly psychedelic but only a touch really - still dopaminey enough to satisy most of the meph-fans - 'specially when others (like me) bang on about the similarity to (to them) mythical 'old skewl' beans.


----------



## Link_S

got another sampple, was very euphoric, nnot far from mdand a mate who trred it loved itr. NMo visuals this time, was drinking heavily and doing k also. Slept with the help of osme phenaz and feel ok today. will report abit more later on


----------



## MrDoIt

Mmmm its all gone very quiet here - I hope the last batch of samples hasnt killed off all our top researchers !!

Anyway - am I alone in thinking there is going to be a mass trip report going on here tomorrow night ?


----------



## grimmo

MrDoIt said:


> Mmmm its all gone very quiet here - I hope the last batch of samples hasnt killed off all our top researchers !!
> 
> Anyway - am I alone in thinking there is going to be a mass trip report going on here tomorrow night ?



Hmm yeah I'm thinking that as well.  'Roll' on tomorrow


----------



## kingme

hello everyone!

I have just read a couple of the pages on this thread and am waiting like others on the first trip reports... 

but i am surprised to see amt and 6-apb in the same comparison. i hope amt doesnt get that popular, as most popular things get banned real fast, and ive only just discovered this chemical.... but was thinking that their effects are quite distinct and their uses as well..


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

I'll be reading with interest. I hope some established BLers will be trying the new stuff going around...?


----------



## itsallamyth

cant wait to read the reports on monday morning if the new stuff is the real deal, should make compelling reading!!


----------



## Shambles

^ Won't be any coming from me at this stage. Have not been hearing good things about this new stuff and have seen no samples yet so am reserving judgement and leaving it for others to guinea pig it for now. I hope I'm wrong but I must admit I have some doubts about it until I see some proper reports and preferably some test results. Anyone who receives samples of any 6-APB from any source - old or new - that could post Marquis results gets mucho Brownie points cos we really could do with some. I have no testkit so failed myself on that front but sure others can get it together - there's Brownie points at stake after all 

Kingme: Both legal and big in the UK at the moment (well, aMT is and guessing 6-APB will be... soon) so that's probably why they're being compared. I'd agree they're pretty different drugs but I've often compared aMT to MDMA with added swirlz (sort of) so can kinda see how they'd be compared. The legality and interest in them both currently in the UK is probably more the case though. Also agree it would be shit if aMT got too many mentions in the media and got itself the "deadly legal high meph replacement" tag that any legal drug in the UK does at the moment in the media 

I can't really see either of 'em taking off amongst the meph kiddiez though, to be honest. aMT lasts way too long to appeal to meph fans and both are way too heavy on the serotonin to fill the dopaminergic-shaped hole for the mepheads, I'd say. Both are damn fine drugs though


----------



## technics

Shambles said:


> Bwahahahahaha! I see a new BL
> I imagine playing videogames could be fun in a "I may have no idea what the hell I'm doing but it's fun doing it anyway" kinda way :D



I nearly always judge a stim on its' effects on my gameplay of AudioSurf, which is an utterly awesome game to play when your off your face on something. Quite overwhelming to ride your music on cathinones, but alas, I failed to try it out on 6-apb >_< Perhaps next time :D


----------



## Pralus

So, without going into any other details, am i to believe 6-APB is now available for all?... or is it more lies. I'm sailing dangerously close to the wind aren't I. Or perhaps even a jibe, with a head crunch and over board with out a jacket? Apologies if so..


----------



## MrDoIt

Shambles said:


> ^ Won't be any coming from me at this stage. Have not been hearing good things about this new stuff...



Can you elaborate on that Shambles ? Obviously any information is useful.


----------



## Shambles

Not really - vendor talk and that - suffice to say the usual stuff: money being taken but nothing sent in return, bunk/fake/shit product etc. Obviously this is only from a small number of people who have ordered "unofficial" 6-APB so far but that's all I've heard so far about it recently and am still waiting for a good news story to balance the bad news ones. There could be other batches and sources that are fine but until I see reports I'm kinda sceptical due to the sheer quantity of scammers that have ripped people off so far. Hopefully that's about to change so I will wait on the reports like everybody else.

And yes, this kinda conversation is sailing close to the wind so let's just see what reports come in and leave it at that. I would reiterate that testing would be a good idea (results posted if possible) and to always start with low doses no matter how legit the source.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Not really - vendor talk and that - suffice to say the usual stuff: money being taken but nothing sent in return, bunk/fake/shit product etc. Obviously this is only from a small number of people who have ordered "unofficial" 6-APB so far but that's all I've heard so far about it recently and am still waiting for a good news story to balance the bad news ones. There could be other batches and sources that are fine but until I see reports I'm kinda sceptical due to the sheer quantity of scammers that have ripped people off so far. Hopefully that's about to change so I will wait on the reports like everybody else.
> 
> And yes, this kinda conversation is sailing close to the wind so let's just see what reports come in and leave it at that. I would reiterate that testing would be a good idea (results posted if possible) and to always start with low doses no matter how legit the source.




Aaargggh the dreaded vendor talk. *snip*


----------



## jpcardiff

Shambles said:


> Not really - vendor talk and that - suffice to say the usual stuff: money being taken but nothing sent in return, bunk/fake/shit product etc. Obviously this is only from a small number of people who have ordered "unofficial" 6-APB so far but that's all I've heard so far about it recently and am still waiting for a good news story to balance the bad news ones. There could be other batches and sources that are fine but until I see reports I'm kinda sceptical due to the sheer quantity of scammers that have ripped people off so far. Hopefully that's about to change so I will wait on the reports like everybody else.
> 
> And yes, this kinda conversation is sailing close to the wind so let's just see what reports come in and leave it at that. I would reiterate that testing would be a good idea (results posted if possible) and to always start with low doses no matter how legit the source.



Amazes me whilst on a harm reduction forum it is deemed ok to 'wait for the first trip reports' for a substance that is very unlikely to be what it's sold as. Worrying times for the more eager/younger crowd, lets hope there arent too many casualties from the weekend. 

Be delighted to be proved wrong, dont get me wrong, but from the information I have available to me I would be surprised (understatement) if people are indeed swallowing the same substance that was sent out in sample form.


----------



## loubanez

Heres a pic of the capsules i will be recieving 2morro, i think it uploaded properly, i was thinkin of cracking one open an doing a marquis test on it, dark purple is what im looking for right?


----------



## Shambles

I see your point, JP. Fact is that whether legit or not people are buying it and will be consuming it. As I said - testing it first and starting with low doses is the way with any RCs wherever they come from cos you really can't ever be sure what you have is what it should be.

Lou: I believe purple is the Marquis result you should get but have seen no pics of any tests yet and am only going on what has been said so far. If you could post a pic of whatever result you get that would be great. And again, I would strongly advise to not take a whole capsule without first taking an allergy dose (1-2mg) and low dose trial(s) beforehand.


----------



## loubanez

To shambles, yes me an my friends will certainly be doing a allergy test, is there anywhere i can pick up one of these test kits that isnt the internet, i want to test it before the weekend.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

loubanez said:


> i was thinkin of cracking one open an doing a marquis test on it, dark purple is what im looking for right?



dunno about tests i'm sure some one on here will help with that, but interested to know the test results.


----------



## blobbymahn

Unless the chinese have faked it, this stuff landing up now looks to be legit, yet impure. 

Hopefully there's no nasties in it leaving for another barry kidston.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPPP


----------



## dc710

Interestingly it appears some of this '6-APB powder' is being offered in varying strengths, diluted in different proportions with magnesium stearate. Does this sound likely?


----------



## Shambles

It doesn't sound promising...

Lou: Afraid I'm only aware of testkits being sold online. Maybe worth trying at headshops if there are any near you?


----------



## Mullered

dc710 said:


> Interestingly it appears some of this '6-APB powder' is being offered in varying strengths, diluted in different proportions with magnesium stearate. Does this sound likely?



Magnesium Sterate is used as a binder, sounds like a pre mix for pelleting.  I believe it is legit


----------



## blobbymahn

Shambles said:


> It doesn't sound promising...
> 
> Lou: Afraid I'm only aware of testkits being sold online. Maybe worth trying at headshops if there are any near you?



What are test kits made out of? Is it formaldahyde and sulphuric acid?

I have shitloads of conc H2SO4 in the garage. Will this give me any indicator?


----------



## Ghostface

Colour reactions for testing

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=512598

6-APB
Marquis - dark blue/black
Mecke - dark brown, almost black (test color from this one bled down into the 5-IAI result)
Mandellin - brown


----------



## jpcardiff

blobbymahn said:


> Unless the chinese have faked it, this stuff landing up now looks to be legit, *yet impure*.
> 
> Hopefully there's no nasties in it leaving for another barry kidston.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPPP



You have to ask serious questions how something was able to be manufactured so quickly and also how rigid the testing has been?

There are unscrupulous labs out there who wouldnt lose a minutes sleep if someone on these shores died. 

Shambles is right in saying without testing no-one really knows what it is they're ingesting but there are certain precautions that can limit the danger. I'd urge caution over 6-APB that is sold before August.


----------



## Shambles

Mullered said:


> Magnesium Sterate is used as a binder, sounds like a pre mix for pelleting.  I believe it is legit



It is used for that purpose but it shouldn't be being used as a cutting agent for powder in "varying strengths, diluted in different proportions" - that does sound pretty shady.



blobbymahn said:


> What are test kits made out of? Is it formaldahyde and sulphuric acid?
> 
> I have shitloads of conc H2SO4 in the garage. Will this give me any indicator?



I'm pretty sure sulphuric acid is one of the ingredients and formaldehyde may well be the other but not 100% sure. PepperSocks has posted the instructions for home-made test kits but not sure where they are. Worth a search though if you have the chems and are confident you know how to use them safely.



Ghostface said:


> Colour reactions for testing
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=512598
> 
> 6-APB
> Marquis - dark blue/black
> Mecke - dark brown, almost black (test color from this one bled down into the 5-IAI result)
> Mandellin - brown



Excellent post - thanks for that linky


----------



## MrDoIt

At the risk of Shambles kicking my ass... 

*snip*

People on this forum, including Mods, had no problems ingesting the first samples they were sent (Tan color) - and from what I can gather from these earlier TRs a great time was had by all - even though later on the "revelation" that this was an "impure" substance appeared which incidentally coincided with a prolonged delay to this new RCs release date. 

As a long time user of MDxx/early 90s pills - I will be posting TR tomorrow on these new red caps and beleive me if they are not up to the mark BL'ers will be the first to know. In the meantime can we treat these with the same caution/excitment as we let original samplers enjoy and for now give the situation the benefit of the doubt until a couple of days time. By then no matter what is said on Bluelight or anywhere else - we will have either a lot of happy or a lot of sick people.



Thanks Shambles !!


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> At the risk of Shambles kicking my ass...
> 
> *snip*
> 
> People on this forum, including Mods, had no problems ingesting the first samples they were sent (Tan color) - and from what I can gather from these earlier TRs a great time was had by all - even though later on the "revelation" that this was an "impure" substance appeared which incidentally coincided with a prolonged delay to this new RCs release date.
> 
> As a long time user of MDxx/early 90s pills - I will be posting TR tomorrow on these new red caps and beleive me if they are not up to the mark BL'ers will be the first to know. In the meantime can we treat these with the same caution/excitment as we let original samplers enjoy and for now give the situation the benefit of the doubt until a couple of days time. By then no matter what is said on Bluelight or anywhere else - we will have either a lot of happy or a lot of sick people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shambles !!



Rather you than me... sincerely I hope it all goes well


----------



## Lazyscience

at the risk of possibly dying or making myself ill, i will also be trying out these new red caps hopefully at the weekend. wish me luck.


----------



## MrDoIt

jpcardiff said:


> I tried the "new" off-white 6-apb on Saturday night. approx 90mg (8.20pm)



Thanks JP - I also wish you belated congradulations after taking your life in your hands also !!


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> Thanks JP - I also wish you belated congradulations after taking your life in your hands also !!



I'm not trying to come over hollier than thou, christ knows I've done enough daft things in my time but I'd argue the substance I took 2 Saturdays ago came from a trusted source who've proven with these delays they have a degree of morality about them. Can you say the same for the "new" lab? Do you even know who's produced it cos it sure as hell isn't the same place.

All about calculated risks. I personally wouldn't touch this without testing that's all


----------



## Mullered

jpcardiff said:


> I'm not trying to come over hollier than thou, christ knows I've done enough daft things in my time but I'd argue the substance I took 2 Saturdays ago came from a trusted source who've proven with these delays they have a degree of morality about them. Can you say the same for the "new" lab? Do you even know who's produced it cos it sure as hell isn't the same place.
> 
> All about calculated risks. I personally wouldn't touch this without testing that's all



I hear what your saying.  But are you telling me you never bought a pill of a stranger in a club and taken it.  Surely this isnt any worse?


----------



## MrDoIt

Thats why I said that again all this "speculation" should stop. Beleive me we will all know soon enough. Let the people post their TRs on these new caps, the same way samplers were allowed to post theirs regarding unknown powder samples. There is going to be enough of them so would ask again that "judgement" is reserved until then. Personally not having been lucky enough to receive a sample of 6-APB I am rather looking forward to it - and do not think these caps should be judged beforehand anymore than various "samples" have been. 

To everyone sampling tomorrow - try your best to do an allergy test, if you think that what you have in front of you is too much then reduce what you will take. 

For a lot of us its been a long wait.

BE CAREFUL BUT ALSO HAVE FUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Shambles

A number of recent posts removed - you know why they were removed so lets leave that discussion alone now, please. We will see how the tests go - there's not much more to say other than good luck, have fun and I still urge you all to start low after allergy tests. A number of the original samplers - not all but some and circumstances were different -  did it that way whether you believe it or not. It's just common sense when dealing with a new substance you have never taken before - you can be allergic or react badly to anything whether bunk, real, pure or impure.


----------



## Mullered

I one 100% agree with you Shambles.  Your just doing your job.  I think as this is a totally umprecidented (sic) situation, talk like this is unavoidable to a certain extent.  No more vendor teritory talk from me though, sorry!


----------



## itsallamyth

correct, lets all just sit back and wait for reports to come in

mrdolt, cant wait to read your report as soon as you post, please can you let us no dosage etc so we may follow your lead if successful on saturday lol


----------



## Mullered

/\ I think we will have to trust the dosage is 100mg as its being sold as that in caps containing 6-apb cut with filling agents (Damn, I cant help it; is this classed as vendior talk or not?)


----------



## grimmo

I can't understand the need for filling agents.  Smaller caps would be more sensible.  Fuck's sake.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Shambles why do you keep deleting my posts?


----------



## Mullered

grimmo said:


> I can't understand the need for filling agents.  Smaller caps would be more sensible.  Fuck's sake.




Or part filled caps.  At least you have the choice to empty it out and do as you wish.  I suspect the vendors arnt cutting it themselves, rather recieving it ready mixed to pellet.  But with the need to get in the market first they not bothering with the pelleting and selling it as it comes


----------



## Osky_P

^ Mullered, in light of what happened to us both a few weeks ago have you ordered these any of these new capsules? or you waiting for reports?


----------



## CatfishRivers

Mullered said:


> I one 100% agree with you Shambles.  Your just doing your job.  I think as this is a totally umprecidented (sic) situation, talk like this is unavoidable to a certain extent.  No more vendor teritory talk from me though, sorry!



No, it's entirely avoidable. It's not like there's a wire tapped into your brain that is reading every thought you have...no, well it is like that actually because you've got diarrhea mouth. *Vendor discussion is against the rules. * The only thing that is unprecedented is the number of whack-jobs stuffing unknown powders and pellets in their pie holes like tomorrow's gonna be the end of the world that end up posting about it here. I've watched your posts disappear and be snipped all afternoon long. Use some common sense dude. You're making our poor mods work double time by ignoring the rules. If you want to talk vendor stuff, really there are other places on the web talking about this very same topic that allow vendor talk. Go do it there...

I'm excited as the rest of the world about this chemical too, but c'mon for the love of the mods and this site, play by the rules please.


----------



## Mullered

CatfishRivers said:


> No, it's entirely avoidable. It's not like there's a wire tapped into your brain that is reading every thought you have...no, well it is like that actually because you've got diarrhea mouth. *Vendor discussion is against the rules. * The only thing that is unprecedented is the number of whack-jobs stuffing unknown powders and pellets in their pie holes like tomorrow's gonna be the end of the world that end up posting about it here. I've watched your posts disappear and be snipped all afternoon long. Use some common sense dude. You're making our poor mods work double time by ignoring the rules. If you want to talk vendor stuff, really there are other places on the web talking about this very same topic that allow vendor talk. Go do it there...
> 
> I'm excited as the rest of the world about this chemical too, but c'mon for the love of the mods and this site, play by the rules please.



I think that comment is uncalled for.  Some of what is being labled as vendor talk is actually constructive conversation promoting harm reduction to those inexperienced 'reserchers' who dont have the 'experience' to know if what they are buying is safe or not


----------



## Shambles

I do understand that with these new RCs being tied to certain vendors (or not) that it can be hard to completely avoid the V-word sometimes - I'm hardly completely innocent on that front myself - but this is BL not some source board so we just can't go down that road. A lot of borderline stuff may get through - maybe too much - but mods are doing their best to keep vendor chat to a minimum but if you could see the amount of posts that are removed from virtually every page of this thread...

You all know what you shouldn't be talking about so stop talking about it. No other thread has anything like this level of vendor discussion - there has _never_ been a BL thread with this much vendor discussion - so give us mods a break and stop making work for us please. You know if your post is likely to go bye-bye so don't post it if you know it will.

Scooby: Some of your posts have been removed for the reasons above - either vendor talk or commenting on other peoples' vendor talk. Your posts are hardly the only ones being removed - there's six that have had to be removed on this page alone so far


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> I do understand that with these new RCs being tied to certain vendors (or not) that it can be hard to completely avoid the V-word sometimes - I'm hardly completely innocent on that front myself - but this is BL not some source board so we just can't go down that road. A lot of borderline stuff may get through - maybe too much - but mods are doing their best to keep vendor chat to a minimum but if you could see the amount of posts that are removed from virtually every page of this thread...
> 
> You all know what you shouldn't be talking about so stop talking about it. No other thread has anything like this level of vendor discussion - there has _never_ been a BL thread with this much vendor discussion - so give us mods a break and stop making work for us please. You know if your post is likely to go bye-bye so don't post it if you know it will.
> 
> Scooby: Some of your posts have been removed for the reasons above - either vendor talk or commenting on other peoples' vendor talk. Your posts are hardly the only ones being removed - there's six that have had to be removed on this page alone so far



But some of the posts being labled as vendor talk are far from it.  Advising people the things to 'look out for' without even trying to attempt hinting at vendor identities is part of harm reduction, particually with the amout of hype and atincipation in the air at the moment


----------



## CatfishRivers

Mullered said:


> I think that comment is uncalled for.  Some of what is being labled as vendor talk is actually constructive conversation promoting harm reduction to those inexperienced 'reserchers' who dont have the 'experience' to know if what they are buying is safe or not



Rules are rules. In a perfect world I would agree with you, and it's not like I want people to get hurt because they aren't making informed decisions. But really, in this case everyone is bringing it on themselves. The lot of you buying stuff before you know it is legitimate are creating a marketplace of fools. By everyone not being patient, you are literally supporting a marketplace overrun with scammers. Maybe your pills end up legit, good I hope so. I understand where you are coming from, I really do, but what you are suggesting amounts to a "what did I take?" thread...

AND we're not here to help anyone BUY anything...


----------



## grimmo

CatfishRivers said:


> Rules are rules. In a perfect world I would agree with you, and it's not like I want people to get hurt because they aren't making informed decisions. But really, in this case everyone is bringing it on themselves. The lot of you buying stuff before you know it is legitimate are creating a marketplace of fools. By everyone not being patient, you are literally supporting a marketplace overrun with scammers. Maybe your pills end up legit, good I hope so. I understand where you are coming from, I really do, but what you are suggesting amounts to a "what did I take?" thread...



Legitimate?  How would one know?  Legitimacy is all based on vendor talk after all.  

Trust no-one.  Take the same precautions with EVERY vendor/batch.


----------



## Shambles

Mullered said:


> But some of the posts being labled as vendor talk are far from it.  Advising people the things to 'look out for' without even trying to attempt hinting at vendor identities is part of harm reduction, particually with the amout of hype and atincipation in the air at the moment



Mods are human beings and whether a post is removed or not is purely a judgement call. Some that were probably acceptable will sometimes get the chop and some that should have gone slip through. Such is life. We do our best. If you or anybody else feels a post has been removed that shouldn't have been PM a mod and tell them why and they will review it. Same applies to posts that should go - make use of the report button and they get a review too. Decisions can be made or reversed if mistakes are made but if nobody says anything we don't know about it - trust me, modding this thread is a full time job even between all the PD mods so there will inevitably be times we get it wrong so tell us if you think we have


----------



## CatfishRivers

grimmo said:


> Legitimate?  How would one know?  Legitimacy is all based on vendor talk after all.
> 
> Trust no-one.  Take the same precautions with EVERY vendor/batch.



Yes, this is very wise advice. Unless you are testing it you won't know so take precautions every single time you receive a new material.

However (and this is not directed at anyone in particular, but the to the lemming pill poppers), many of these chemicals have data available that one could run tests to confirm against such as marquis reagent test and similar tests. Not too long ago in this thread someone shared some of these test results so that people can have some level of assurance at least prior to putting something unknown in their bodies. But to each his or her own. It's not my body, it yours. I imagine that one of the basic precepts in harm reduction would be to NOT ingest things you aren't sure of their identity. It's just not a smart risk to take. But maybe the good folks who edit the Oxford English Dictionary have gone ahead and combined the words intrepid and stupid...what do I know...I really hope everyone stays safe and makes informed decisions...it's the only reason why I am bothering to argue  about this in the first place.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Mods are human beings and whether a post is removed or not is purely a judgement call. Some that were probably acceptable will sometimes get the chop and some that should have gone slip through. Such is life. We do our best. If you or anybody else feels a post has been removed that shouldn't have been PM a mod and tell them why and they will review it. Same applies to posts that should go - make use of the report button and they get a review too. Decisions can be made or reversed if mistakes are made but if nobody says anything we don't know about it - trust me, modding this thread is a full time job even between all the PD mods so there will inevitably be times we get it wrong so tell us if you think we have



Again Shambles I agree with you.  Not trying to blow smoke up your arse but I know your doing your job and I know I speak for us all when I say I have a lot of respect for what your doing.

This is a forum, a place for discussion.  It just seems that we're being treated like nursery school kids as a reslut of pressure from people that have no constructive input to the discussion other than getting on there high horse and telling people what they should and shouldnt be saying (thats not aimed at you shambles).  

People need to lighten up a little bit and remember that this is an unprecidented situation.  Until we know for sure that the real deal is readily available then the majority of harm reduction is going to be atributed to making sure people, especially the inexperienced, arnt risking their lives by consuming unknown substances from unsavoury providers.  This means describing what has been purchased, what form it has been purchased in etc without the need to even hint at who the vendor is.  Harm reduction is what it's about surely?


----------



## CatfishRivers

But why are you risking your lives in the first place? Why don't you get it? The unprecedented situation is that so many people are willing to put themselves in harms way, rather than slow down and perhaps work with some other of the myriad of chemicals available currently.  

But anyhow, you still don't understand that bluelight is not the consumer's report for research chemicals. We're not here to compare details of products offered by different vendors, even if it would help reduce harm, it's just not the venue for that info. We're here to talk about 6-apb, the chemical itself, and experiences with the chemical, not some pellet with unknown contents and whether or not it is 6-apb. I know it is a subtle difference, but it is the difference between offering information for information sake, and pointing someone towards a source for something and assisting them in purchasing it (by providing all those comparison details). Without any prior knowledge I have used comments laced with veiled vendor details and talk to find probably every vendor out there. 

But really, in the interest of true harm reduction, slow down people. You're running headfirst into who knows what. It breaks my hear to be honest. You think harm reduction should apply to finding out whether or not a product you are about to consume is what it should be, which are you consuming it to find this out...why are you buying that crap in the first place? I guess eventually one of the vendors will be selling pure 6-apb, and everyone including myself will jump for joy, but everyone jumping the gun like this is creating a market for impure and bogus material. But that's your choice, and that's cool. We just aren't allowed by the user agreeement to talk about vendors and how they package or sell their products. Does this whole trend of vendor talk and product comparison details not skeeve anyone else out? This thread feels like a whole other place, not PD...

Anyhow, do what you will. I don't mean to talk down to you, I was just trying to get your attention because you seem like your asleep at the wheel...best of luck to everyone ingesting unknown pellets. May the gerbil gods smile upon you and keep you safe.


----------



## grimmo

CatfishRivers said:


> But why are you risking your lives in the first place? Why don't you get it? The unprecedented situation is that so many people are willing to put themselves in harms way, rather than slow down and perhaps work with some other of the myriad of chemicals available currently.
> 
> But anyhow, you still don't understand that bluelight is not the consumer's report for research chemicals. We're not here to compare details of products offered by different vendors, even if it would help reduce harm, it's just not the venue for that info. We're here to talk about 6-apb, the chemical itself, and experiences with the chemical, not some pellet with unknown contents and whether or not it is 6-apb. I know it is a subtle difference, but it is the difference between offering information for information sake, and pointing someone towards a source for something and assisting them in purchasing it (by providing all those comparison details). Without any prior knowledge I have used comments laced with veiled vendor details and talk to find probably every vendor out there.
> 
> But really, in the interest of true harm reduction, slow down people. You're running headfirst into who knows what. It breaks my hear to be honest. You think harm reduction should apply to finding out whether or not a product you are about to consume is what it should be, which are you consuming it to find this out...why are you buying that crap in the first place? I guess eventually one of the vendors will be selling pure 6-apb, and everyone including myself will jump for joy, but everyone jumping the gun like this is creating a market for impure and bogus material. But that's your choice, and that's cool. We just aren't allowed by the user agreeement to talk about vendors and how they package or sell their products. Does this whole trend of vendor talk and product comparison details not skeeve anyone else out? This thread feels like a whole other place, not PD...
> 
> Anyhow, do what you will. I don't mean to talk down to you, I was just trying to get your attention because you seem like your asleep at the wheel...best of luck to everyone ingesting unknown pellets. May the gerbil gods smile upon you and keep you safe.



Sorry to quote and not add anything here, but you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## jpcardiff

CatfishRivers said:


> But why are you risking your lives in the first place? Why don't you get it? The unprecedented situation is that so many people are willing to put themselves in harms way, rather than slow down and perhaps work with some other of the myriad of chemicals available currently.
> 
> But anyhow, you still don't understand that bluelight is not the consumer's report for research chemicals. We're not here to compare details of products offered by different vendors, even if it would help reduce harm, it's just not the venue for that info. We're here to talk about 6-apb, the chemical itself, and experiences with the chemical, not some pellet with unknown contents and whether or not it is 6-apb. I know it is a subtle difference, but it is the difference between offering information for information sake, and pointing someone towards a source for something and assisting them in purchasing it (by providing all those comparison details). Without any prior knowledge I have used comments laced with veiled vendor details and talk to find probably every vendor out there.
> 
> But really, in the interest of true harm reduction, slow down people. You're running headfirst into who knows what. It breaks my hear to be honest. You think harm reduction should apply to finding out whether or not a product you are about to consume is what it should be, which are you consuming it to find this out...why are you buying that crap in the first place? I guess eventually one of the vendors will be selling pure 6-apb, and everyone including myself will jump for joy, but everyone jumping the gun like this is creating a market for impure and bogus material. But that's your choice, and that's cool. We just aren't allowed by the user agreeement to talk about vendors and how they package or sell their products. Does this whole trend of vendor talk and product comparison details not skeeve anyone else out? This thread feels like a whole other place, not PD...
> 
> Anyhow, do what you will. I don't mean to talk down to you, I was just trying to get your attention because you seem like your asleep at the wheel...best of luck to everyone ingesting unknown pellets. May the gerbil gods smile upon you and keep you safe.



Well said.


----------



## Mullered

CatfishRivers said:


> But why are you risking your lives in the first place? Why don't you get it? The unprecedented situation is that so many people are willing to put themselves in harms way, rather than slow down and perhaps work with some other of the myriad of chemicals available currently.
> 
> But anyhow, you still don't understand that bluelight is not the consumer's report for research chemicals. We're not here to compare details of products offered by different vendors, even if it would help reduce harm, it's just not the venue for that info. We're here to talk about 6-apb, the chemical itself, and experiences with the chemical, not some pellet with unknown contents and whether or not it is 6-apb. I know it is a subtle difference, but it is the difference between offering information for information sake, and pointing someone towards a source for something and assisting them in purchasing it (by providing all those comparison details). Without any prior knowledge I have used comments laced with veiled vendor details and talk to find probably every vendor out there.
> 
> But really, in the interest of true harm reduction, slow down people. You're running headfirst into who knows what. It breaks my hear to be honest. You think harm reduction should apply to finding out whether or not a product you are about to consume is what it should be, which are you consuming it to find this out...why are you buying that crap in the first place? I guess eventually one of the vendors will be selling pure 6-apb, and everyone including myself will jump for joy, but everyone jumping the gun like this is creating a market for impure and bogus material. But that's your choice, and that's cool. We just aren't allowed by the user agreeement to talk about vendors and how they package or sell their products. Does this whole trend of vendor talk and product comparison details not skeeve anyone else out? This thread feels like a whole other place, not PD...
> 
> Anyhow, do what you will. I don't mean to talk down to you, I was just trying to get your attention because you seem like your asleep at the wheel...best of luck to everyone ingesting unknown pellets. May the gerbil gods smile upon you and keep you safe.



I stand corrected   This is what discussions all about.  I just feel some posts deserve a reply like this rather than being deleted outright, unless the post is hinting at vendor identification


----------



## Toltec

Some folks can't see past being the first kid on the block with the newest toy

 I know this girl that was pregnant see lit up a cigarette in the car; so I said thats not good for your baby, She told me that she smokes so her baby wont grow so big in side of her.

 I said What!!

she said well it says on the pack that cigarette smoking may cause low birth weight.  
she really believe that smoking does no harm.
Some folk just don't understand and perceive things the same way others do.

So Darwinian
of, relating to, or being a competitive environment or situation in which only the fittest persons or organizations prosper

I'm here to understand what this new RC is all about. Before I even try it I learn as much as possible I'll wait a few months to see if there are any side effects if any. Unlike this person that posted over on the TR tread  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=504735 it seems that addiction drives him.

sadly some of you like to be Ginnie  pigs and it seems that ether your unaware that theses drugs are UNREACHED or don't care about your futures


----------



## Mullered

Toltec said:


> Some folks can't see past being the first kid on the block with the newst toy
> 
> I know this girl that was pregnant see lit up a cigarette in the car; so I said thats not good for your baby, She told me that she smokes so her baby wont grow so big in side of her.
> 
> I said What!!
> 
> she said well it says on the pack that cigarette smoking may cause low birth weight.
> 
> Some folk just don't understand and perceive things the same way others do.
> 
> So Darwinian
> 
> of, relating to, or being a competitive environment or situation in which only the fittest persons or organizations prosper
> 
> I'm here to understand what this new RC is all about. Before I even try it I learn as much as possible I'll Waite a few months to see if there are any side effects if any. Unlike this person that posted over on the TR tread  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=504735
> 
> sadly some of you like to be Ginnie  pigs and it seems that ether your unaware that theses drugs are UNREACHED



Welcome to the 'discussion'


----------



## grimmo

Toltec said:


> Some folks can't see past being the first kid on the block with the newst toy
> 
> I know this girl that was pregnant see lit up a cigarette in the car; so I said thats not good for your baby, She told me that she smokes so her baby wont grow so big in side of her.
> 
> I said What!!
> 
> she said well it says on the pack that cigarette smoking may cause low birth weight.
> 
> Some folk just don't understand and perceive things the same way others do.
> 
> So Darwinian
> 
> of, relating to, or being a competitive environment or situation in which only the fittest persons or organizations prosper
> 
> I'm here to understand what this new RC is all about. Before I even try it I learn as much as possible I'll Waite a few months to see if there are any side effects if any. Unlike this person that posted over on the TR tread  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=504735
> 
> sadly some of you like to be Ginnie  pigs and it seems that ether your unaware that theses drugs are UNREACHED



I see what you mean.  Be careful with your spelling though.  Jokers are everywhere.


----------



## I NUK3D U

shall we have a thread that's set up to debate what is / what is not vendor talk, and then get back on the topic of 6apb here?


----------



## theimp

It`s not that good anyway 

Fuck, banned again


----------



## Mullered

I NUK3D U said:


> shall we have a thread that's set up to debate what is / what is not vendor talk, and then get back on the topic of 6apb here?



Count me in


----------



## CatfishRivers

I NUK3D U said:


> shall we have a thread that's set up to debate what is / what is not vendor talk, and then get back on the topic of 6apb here?



No because it shouldn't even be up for debate first place. But yes, I am all for on topic discussion without the need for further interruptions.


----------



## theimp

CatfishRivers said:


> No because it shouldn't even be up for debate first place. But yes, I am all for on topic discussion without the need for further interruptions.



Youv`e made some very good points, which many people agree with.  I`m sure though, he was trying to make light of the issue and draw a line under it.


----------



## Lunchboxor

*snip*


----------



## Mullered

CatfishRivers said:


> No because it shouldn't even be up for debate first place. But yes, I am all for on topic discussion without the need for further interruptions.



It's good that all this talk is raising debate.  Im sure once this stuff is readily available there will be no more of this speculative talk.  thanks for everyones input


----------



## busby

loubanez said:


> Heres a pic of the capsules i will be recieving 2morro, i think it uploaded properly, i was thinkin of cracking one open an doing a marquis test on it, dark purple is what im looking for right?



I look forward to your testing and trip report  

Keep us updated


----------



## loubanez

i will do, if all goes to plan i will be recieving my red caps 2morro, an my marquis test on friday, i will commence a marquis test on friday an also perform an allergy test, if all goes well i will be dropping on saturday an will post a TR on sunday, im sure there will be some very eager beavers tho that will be giving a TR about 1hr after there post arrives 2morro, haha :D


----------



## Fango

Offering HR is one thing, people listening to said HR advice is a different matter all together. 

We are here to come together and be greater than the sum of our parts, and I think we are off to a good start with regards to 6-APB. We should stop looking at the negatives, and start looking at the positive information on dosage, expected effects and duration, as well as the info on untrustworthy vendors supplying product that is certainly not what it is claimed to be.

We are all treading unknown water here, just seems some of us have better inflated water wings (yay I did an analogy, go me). 

Personally, these Red-Pills that have surfaced wave flags, but thats only due to words from reputable members of the BL community. This being with regard to what is down to interpretation as the "V" word. The whole, only available as pellets, and from a select few sites, is vendor talk, no matter what way you cut it. But its vendor chatter of a kind that also ties into what experienced and respected BL'ers would consider HR... its walking a hazy line, I suppose.

Anyway, I'll stop the rant, and try to get on topic. A question I haven't seen asked is, from those that took the original samples of 6-APB, were the feelings without doubt something unique, in as much as they were not directly reminiscent of another chemical that you had indulged in before. So much that you can confidently say that this is a chem that you have never tried.

To give an example, as much as MDMA, Cathinones and Pips all create a somewhat similar set of feelings, there are obvious differences. Could any testers confidently say that they felt this was a unique and new molecule?


----------



## MrDoIt

MrDoIt said:


> At the risk of Shambles kicking my ass...
> 
> *snip*
> 
> People on this forum, including Mods, had no problems ingesting the first samples they were sent (Tan color) - and from what I can gather from these earlier TRs a great time was had by all - even though later on the "revelation" that this was an "impure" substance appeared which incidentally coincided with a prolonged delay to this new RCs release date.
> 
> As a long time user of MDxx/early 90s pills - I will be posting TR tomorrow on these new red caps and beleive me if they are not up to the mark BL'ers will be the first to know. In the meantime can we treat these with the same caution/excitment as we let original samplers enjoy and for now give the situation the benefit of the doubt until a couple of days time. By then no matter what is said on Bluelight or anywhere else - we will have either a lot of happy or a lot of sick people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shambles !!




Fuck me - I dont think anyone has had to quote themselves before but Ive heard a lot of self-rightous bollocks just lately...

Just for the record - what me & everybody else are receiving tomorrow are OUR samples - if we dont think its worth a shit we will let you know - but not all of us are as well connected as other peeps on here so we have to take what we can get...Why dont you all STOP with the "speculation" and wait for us to report back tomorrow night...?????


----------



## Shambles

Fango said:


> To give an example, as much as MDMA, Cathinones and Pips all create a somewhat similar set of feelings, there are obvious differences. Could any testers confidently say that they felt this was a unique and new molecule?



Unquestionably. There is the MDMA comparison that many made but that's kinda unavoidable cos it does feel "similar" to MDMA and given they are fairly close chemical cousins that's maybe not a huge surprise. It definitely isn't MDMA and the comparison is more one of convenience - it's just the closest thing to give as a reference point.

If you gave somebody who had tried 6-APB a blind test dose they would know what it was as soon as it kicked in. If you gave somebody who'd never tried it a blind taste they'd probably say "Is it MDMA? or MDEA? or MDA cut with smack? Not sure but something like that" cos it's similar but clearly not the same. It feels like 6-APB.

PS: The "MDA cut with smack" comparison is kinda half-joking but mellowed-out MDA would also be a decent comparison, I suppose.


----------



## deano88

Everyone seems to be going no about these red capsules well the ones i'm getting are clear and have pure 6-apb in them.


----------



## sapmi

Hi guys,

two points:

1) my mate had a sample of 6APB and had most of it. He had this dirtied bag lef with what was around 20-30mgs...in other words, you had to chew this little plastic bag. The last few weeks, I've been taking supposed MDMA and meph...The effects were fairly week on me. I thought this was because of tolerance. Anyway, my mate told me to chew this empty 6-APB bag for a laugh. I thought there would be bugger all effects. ....JESUS! After 45 mins of bag chewing I was off my face! Haven't been so mashed since before the meph ban. This was as good as the meph I was taking and no come down...........It's scary though, a 100mg may be too much for me...(I'm 5'8, 11 stone, male - very good looking  )

2)...so what if I decide to buy these red capsules (I've seen the site)..or anything else? I hear different rumours on whats real and what's not. The problem I have, being new to RCs is that I don't know what to believe...I mean is this real 6-APB or can you only get stuff from authorised sources? Why can't we discuss this here? Surely it's a safety/rip off issue? I am soo tempted to buy those little red capsules, but I know that others here have already ordered them, so I suppose they can try it out. I just think it would be a lot easier for us newbies to have a discussion on sources, maybe not here but elsewhere.*snip* I just don't want to get ripped off, or poisoned, or without drugs, because of false information from some sources (who's official? does the term even exist?)

P.S I'm confused


----------



## MrDoIt

Mmm,,,,


----------



## Shambles

^ Seconded :D

Sapmi: Getting that wasted by chewing an empty baggie with a bit of powder stuck to it doesn't exactly sound like 6-APB to me but maybe you're just very sensitive to it... dunno. It is possible but seems very unlikely and may well have been something else entirely.

Source discussion is strictly prohibited on BL in the forums and also via PM for a bazillion reasons. And then a few other ones. Amongst which are... it would most likely be illegal cos this is an international forum and what is legal in one country may be illegal in another, we are here for harm reduction information not to help you get high, and also the fact that vendors would just post about how shit all the other vendors are and how great they were so it would be utterly pointless. There are many other reasons why it is not allowed but one of the biggest ones is the BL is a harm reduction forum not a drug dealer advertising forum.

You just have to research that side of things yourself - happy hunting


----------



## Scoobysnacks

something quite not right here, have ya noticed shambles is the one verging on vendor talk???. and he has the cheek to delete our posts, mentioned this earlier and i believe he onboard with one of the OFFICIAL vendors, discusting imo


----------



## deano88

Too many idiots ruining this thread. If your post got deleted get over it and stop moaning its annoying and ruining the thread more than the vendor talk itsself, i've had posts deleted or edited I not moaned once. Read the bottom of your posts you are told why your post was edited or if you still feel the need to moan do it privately stop ruining the thread. I know i'm kinda being a hypocrite cuz i'm moaning now but had to get this out 

Hopefully by the weekend this thread will be a much happier place :D


----------



## abrad84

Hype, more hype and yet more hype...


----------



## Osky_P

_"Fuck me - I dont think anyone has had to quote themselves before but Ive heard a lot of self-rightous bollocks just lately..."_

Agreed... think a lot of the recent posts could be added to a big-and-dandy-sanctimonious-worthy-twat-thread


----------



## enthios2000

MrDoIt said:


> Fuck me - I dont think anyone has had to quote themselves before but Ive heard a lot of self-rightous bollocks just lately...
> 
> Just for the record - what me & everybody else are receiving tomorrow are OUR samples - if we dont think its worth a shit we will let you know - but not all of us are as well connected as other peeps on here so we have to take what we can get...Why dont you all STOP with the "speculation" and wait for us to report back tomorrow night...?????




I Couldn't have said it better  !


----------



## I NUK3D U

^ lol @ shambles being "onboard with one of the OFFICIAL vendors"

shambles couldn't be further removed from anything commercial, but he does naturally attract a number of free samples because he's like an encyclopedia of drug knowledge; sound advice; and integrity.

I'll now remove my dick from his arse (!!), and get back to my own vendor chat , but I'd suggest that slinging spurious accusations around against respected and dedicated mods is probably the quickest way to get this discussion shut down for good.

Twat.


----------



## jpcardiff

loubanez said:


> i will do, if all goes to plan i will be recieving my red caps 2morro, an my marquis test on friday, i will commence a marquis test on friday an also perform an allergy test, if all goes well i will be dropping on saturday an will post a TR on sunday, im sure there will be some very eager beavers tho that will be giving a TR about 1hr after there post arrives 2morro, haha :D



Be interested how you propose to do an allergy test?


----------



## Scoobysnacks

deano88 said:


> Too many idiots ruining this thread. If your post got deleted get over it and stop moaning its annoying and ruining the thread more than the vendor talk itsself, i've had posts deleted or edited I not moaned once. Read the bottom of your posts you are told why your post was edited or if you still feel the need to moan do it privately stop ruining the thread. I know i'm kinda being a hypocrite cuz i'm moaning now but had to get this out
> 
> Hopefully by the weekend this thread will be a much happier place :D




reporting that shitloads of 6-apb has entered england is no way vendor talk is it??, probs is lots of peeps have so much depending on the pellet form, shills and vendors haha, they to late and i for one am buzzing they have fucked up big time, the market will be flooded with cheap 6-apb powder well before launch benzo fairy day on aug 1st, karma


----------



## Scoobysnacks

I NUK3D U said:


> ^ lol @ shambles being "onboard with one of the OFFICIAL vendors"
> 
> shambles couldn't be further removed from anything commercial, but he does naturally attract a number of free samples because he's like an encyclopedia of drug knowledge; sound advice; and integrity.
> 
> I'll now remove my dick from his arse (!!), and get back to my own vendor chat , but I'd suggest that slinging spurious accusations around against respected and dedicated mods is probably the quickest way to get this discussion shut down for good.
> 
> Twat.



nice touch with the twat at the end lol, but ya should really use an insult at the beggining, it bit like being nice on the phone then splurting an insult out as ya hang up lmao


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

jpcardiff said:


> Be interested how you propose to do an allergy test?



For the actual solid pellets I was planning to just scrape a little off and stick on my tongue and wait a couple of hours before dropping. Does that sound about right...?


----------



## Scoobysnacks

JedTheHumanoid said:


> For the actual solid pellets I was planning to just scrape a little off and stick on my tongue and wait a couple of hours before dropping. Does that sound about right...?




yeh should work a treat Jed


----------



## jpcardiff

JedTheHumanoid said:


> For the actual solid pellets I was planning to just scrape a little off and stick on my tongue and wait a couple of hours before dropping. Does that sound about right...?



I'll await input from someone who knows more than I do because as far as Im aware you could split a pellet in halve but it wont necessarily mean you're left with 50mg/50mg so I dont honestly know how you would accurately test 1 or 2 mg against allergies. Obviously the sample powders were a lot easier in that respect. 

Which leads me to these capsules, how can you allergy test them if the overriding ingredient is a binding agent? Am I being stupid here?


----------



## blobbymahn

Oh man, I didn't think a thread about a lovedrug could cause so much anger!

Well, I'll be in with a bioessay soon after a few tests. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## MrDoIt

jpcardiff said:


> Which leads me to these capsules, how can you allergy test them if the overriding ingredient is a binding agent? Am I being stupid here?



Just dab a tiny,tiny amount. 

Allergy tests are never that reliable as you are taking a lot less than what you will be taking for real, which might have a different reaction. But this test at least gives an indication of any serious reaction that could be possible. Binding agents can be dangerous !! (thats a joke before anyone starts!!!)

Oh and glad to see some people have stopped talking bollocks!!

@Shambles - have a feeling you might be busy later !!


----------



## seejay33

Maybe just maybe its finally arrived 

Seejay


----------



## Microgram

Anyone tried or tested the caps then?


----------



## MrDoIt

Done an allergy test thats all. Give us a chance Micro - its only just gone midday !!


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> Just dab a tiny,tiny amount.
> 
> Allergy tests are never that reliable as you are taking a lot less than what you will be taking for real, which might have a different reaction. But this test at least gives an indication of any serious reaction that could be possible. Binding agents can be dangerous !! (thats a joke before anyone starts!!!)
> 
> Oh and glad to see some people have stopped talking bollocks!!
> 
> @Shambles - have a feeling you might be busy later !!



Hmmm so if you emptied the contents of a capsule and say 75% of it was non active how do you know what you're allergy testing? That is my point


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> Hmmm so if you emptied the contents of a capsule and say 75% of it was non active how do you know what you're allergy testing? That is my point



if they mixed it correctly it shd be be ok


----------



## MrDoIt

jpcardiff said:


> Hmmm so if you emptied the contents of a capsule and say 75% of it was non active how do you know what you're allergy testing? That is my point



Mix it up and then take tiny amaount. Im sure that you will dab at least 1 GRAIN of the active. Its not rocket science.


----------



## seejay33

Enough chit chat we all wanna know is it the good stuff or not ! 

Of course I'm joking take all precautions first, my finger is on the mouse as we speak...


Seejay


----------



## scab

MrDoIt said:


> Mix it up and then take tiny amaount. Im sure that you will dab at least 1 GRAIN of the active. Its not rocket science.



Thoroughly dissolve it in 100 ml of distilled water and drink 5/teaspoon.  

You have to put some trust in the vendor no matter how careful you are.


----------



## itsallamyth

mrdolt - only midday, what you waiting for lol, nah only joking, can you tell us what colour powder it is, white or light tan per per prevoius reports!!


----------



## amomentlikethis

Hi all, Just registered so I can post.

Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!

Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?

Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!

Fingers crossed.

Take care


----------



## Microgram

Fair enough mrdoit, I know bluelight will be quick to know if it's the real deal. I shouldn't be asking.


----------



## blobbymahn

amomentlikethis said:


> Hi all, Just registered so I can post.
> 
> Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!
> 
> Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?
> 
> Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care


Jeez, that's a bit dangerous. Does it not list the ingredients? What if they'd fucked up and accidently put 400mg in?

wouldn't like to think about the state you'd be in.


----------



## scab

amomentlikethis said:


> Hi all, Just registered so I can post.
> 
> Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!
> 
> Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?
> 
> Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care



You'd expect it to be mostly binding agent, which may also account for the sweet rather than bitter taste.


----------



## seejay33

Does sound odd like, even so be careful 

Seejay





amomentlikethis said:


> Hi all, Just registered so I can post.
> 
> Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!
> 
> Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?
> 
> Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care


----------



## itsallamyth

Quote:
Originally Posted by amomentlikethis  
Hi all, Just registered so I can post.

Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!

Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?

Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!

Fingers crossed.

Take care  


hi, yeah without getting into v talk, i was told the caps are meant to be at least 100mg 6-apb with the rest made up of binding agent, the trouble you have here i assume is if you only wanted to do half say then how the hell can you split em evenly??


----------



## frida80

my 6-APb sample was bitter as hell. No sweet at all'. 400mg?? Please be carefull 





amomentlikethis said:


> Hi all, Just registered so I can post.
> 
> Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!
> 
> Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?
> 
> Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care


----------



## Mugz

It was clearly stated earlier that a load of magnesium stearate was going to be mixed in with the "6-APB" So the extra material is most likely magnesium stearate.


----------



## amomentlikethis

Arse! Slightly aprehensive now, do I try a quarter, or the lot, ho hum!

Will be careful folks, thanks for the concern


----------



## I NUK3D U

This is starting to sound extremely odd...


----------



## jpcardiff

itsallamyth said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by amomentlikethis
> Hi all, Just registered so I can post.
> 
> Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!
> 
> Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?
> 
> Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care
> 
> 
> hi, yeah without getting into v talk, i was told the caps are meant to be at least 100mg 6-apb with the rest made up of binding agent, the trouble you have here i assume is if you only wanted to do half say then how the hell can you split em evenly??



Which is exactly the point I have been trying to raise further up.

It is impossible to accurately allergy test this which is why I will avoid like the plague. 

It is also highly unlikely to be 6-APB 

Yours sincerely

Mr Killjoy


----------



## Ghostface

As so many people have the new sample could someone post a pic with the actual capsules, powder and test results (someone must have Marquis or something?!)

Test results should be

6-APB
Marquis - dark blue/black
Mecke - dark brown, almost black 
Mandellin - brown


----------



## Microgram

Even at 300mg magnesium and 100mg 6-apb, I'd imagine it should still taste pretty bitter.


----------



## grimmo

I can't remember if anyone said what the taste was like with the samples.


----------



## F1kus

grimmo said:


> I can't remember if anyone said what the taste was like with the samples.



The samples were extremely bitter


----------



## FiR3

well my received sample *snip* was mildly bitter with a bit of a sour aftertaste impression left in the mouth. very reminiscent of the brown MDMA-esque taste


----------



## Silverfox

Microgram said:


> Even at 300mg magnesium and 100mg 6-apb, I'd imagine it should still taste pretty bitter.



Look on the bright side, the magnesium should help alleviate the jaw clenching...


----------



## frida80

grimmo said:


> I can't remember if anyone said what the taste was like with the samples.



I licked the bag of my sample (got a while ago) which was 6-APB.
It was very bitter and disgusting. Making me think: never lick that bag again!!!
No sweet at all!!!!


----------



## Mugz

The taste of the samples was absolutely disgusting, very chemical tasting and they did taste very bitter too.


----------



## grimmo

And these caps are white powder and taste sweet?  Suspicious


----------



## Mugz

Is probably just sugar and caffeine in the caps


----------



## F1kus

Magnesium stearate powder is white, mixed at a 3:1 ratio with 6-APB its gonna look white still after? Also what does magnesium stearate taste like?


----------



## scab

Speculating on taste, etc., when there will be full reports very soon.

What's the point?  Shut up and wait.


----------



## caramello

Magnesium stearate powder is white and is used all the time as a binder in pills, and it does have a slightly sweet edge to it.


----------



## seejay33

I'm starting t think that too I really hope not though was starting to plan some big nights out 


Seejay 





mugabe said:


> I'm waiting to laugh at all the people that have fallen for the capsule scam.


----------



## blobbymahn

I think it's quite likely there IS real powder about, maybe this vendor tried to mix it up with the magnesium and didn't realise it's very difficult to mix powders evenly without a mill?

Which could be incredibly dangerous if some people get caps with massive amounts in.


----------



## infinity2k7

blobbymahn said:


> I think it's quite likely there IS real powder about, maybe this vendor tried to mix it up with the magnesium and didn't realise it's very difficult to mix powders evenly without a mill?
> 
> Which could be incredibly dangerous if some people get caps with massive amounts in.



As far as i know there is, not in capsules or anything else just as powder. Mine might arrive this week hopefully. People should stop cutting it and putting it into caps/pellets/whatever. Also consider that even if you cut MDMA it would taste horrible still as even a speck of it does, so if this chemical does not taste bitter at all you should be suspicious.


----------



## eggymandoo

Ghostface said:


> As so many people have the new sample could someone post a pic with the actual capsules, powder and test results (someone must have Marquis or something?!)
> 
> Test results should be
> 
> 6-APB
> Marquis - dark blue/black
> Mecke - dark brown, almost black
> Mandellin - brown



Heres some pics, sorry i dont have a test availiable today. chemical tastes slightly like piprazines, has a slight burn and slight numb, and a sort of aftertaste not disimilar to mda. Also tastes bitter with a very slight sweetness. Hope this sheds a bit of light. 
Can i post links here to the pics?


----------



## frida80

who is actually bioessaying the caps now?


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Magnesium stearate is meant to take the bitter edge away ya noobs lol, used in pill manufacture all the time


----------



## blobbymahn

eggymandoo said:


> Heres some pics, sorry i dont have a test availiable today. chemical tastes slightly like piprazines, has a slight burn and slight numb, and a sort of aftertaste not disimilar to mda. Also tastes bitter with a very slight sweetness. Hope this sheds a bit of light.
> Can i post links here to the pics?



Yes post pics, providing it doesn't have the vendor name etc in it.


----------



## eggymandoo




----------



## eggymandoo




----------



## blobbymahn

Open one up and post a picture of the contents, if you wouldn't mind


----------



## enthios2000

amomentlikethis said:


> Hi all, Just registered so I can post.
> 
> Mine too arrived today, have opened one up for allergy test, contained white powder, slight sweetness to it, if anything!
> 
> Am I missing something, should the capsule contain 100mgs of powder - mine has approx 410mg - could this be the pre-pelleted pre-mixed [including binding agents] powder, thus more than the 100mg in weight?
> 
> Thanks for your time folk, will poss try it in an hour!
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care




I fully understand why a binding agent is required to press the powder into a "pellet" but, in a capsule, why is a binding agent required?? Its not !!!!! Sounds like some "bulking up" is underway!


----------



## Spky

Recieved 3 red 6-APD capsules today. Will be giving my and two other peoples subjective reports tonight


----------



## eggymandoo




----------



## jpcardiff

mugabe said:


> I'm waiting to laugh at all the people that have fallen for the capsule scam.



I hope it is just that, a laughing matter.

What if these caps are filled with naphyrone or some other unsuspecting chemical? Dangerous game


----------



## blobbymahn

> Hi - The caps we use are 400mg caps. The active ingredient of 6-APB inside each cap is 100mg. The balance of 300mg is a filler to fill the cap, which contains no -physco-active compounds, just complementary. Even the branded Benzo pellets, when they arrive, will be 400-450mg in size however 60-70% of the product will be some kind of filler/ binder to make the pellet or capsule to it's size. Hope this helps. Please remember these are NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION



That's what they are apparently

Nice work eggymandoo, cheers for that mate


----------



## I NUK3D U

*I would recommend extreme caution with the deliveries received today.*

Just a hunch, but I fear there's going to be some problems experienced here...


----------



## frida80

I can't see pics


----------



## eggymandoo

np mateys hope this sheds a bit of light...


----------



## enthios2000

I NUK3D U said:


> *I would recommend extreme caution with the deliveries received today.*
> 
> Just a hunch, but I fear there's going to be some problems experienced here...




From whats being said in the last 24hr, I think there is someone, somewhere making a load of $$$$$$$, and maybe not so honestly.


----------



## Fango

enthios2000 said:


> I fully understand why a binding agent is required to press the powder into a "pellet" but, in a capsule, why is a binding agent required?? Its not !!!!! Sounds like some "bulking up" is underway!



I think the story was that its the same stuff being pelleted, but they capsulated to get it to market quicker, might be wrong. 

Either which way, People that decide to throw a full cap of this foolhardily down their gullets, make sure you have someone that knows you are doing it, that is either with you, or keeping tabs on you throughout the night. HR and all that.

Borderline "V" word... Might be cutting agent, might be 400mg of something weaker, might be a chem with bulking, but I'm putting my chips on the fact that we are going to get some trip reports that are all together positive here. It would be a bad business idea to not try to get some sort of psychoactive in these caps, that way we get reports along the lines of "Feels good man, feels reallll good" while bunny's are bouncing, and a second wave of orders gets hammered in.

Good luck taking the red pill, and seeing just how deep the rabbit hole really goes.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

I NUK3D U said:


> *I would recommend extreme caution with the deliveries received today.*
> 
> Just a hunch, but I fear there's going to be some problems experienced here...



mystic meg enlighten us?, also if they only put 100mg of powder in, ie just 6-apb, there would be no strength to the capsule, it wd get squashed and shit, and about e's being cut, proper e's were mixed with mdma, mda and a stim, none which wd taste sweet, its like everyone wants other people to buy shit, my crystal bollocks are saying im getting nicely on sunday


----------



## Ghostface

Interesting that the majority of the posts in this thread come from people who joined bl just after this thread was started...


----------



## eggymandoo

Maybe it was a bad idea to post without a scale or test to hand, other then the pics i can only speculate as to what the weight and contents actually are, however the taste is as i described. Seems familiar which could be a bad thing. Until Alice returns i will remain impartial, i certainly wont be taking any gambles with the unknown.


----------



## scab

Ghostface said:


> Interesting that the majority of the posts in this thread come from people who joined bl just after this thread was started...



What's interesting about that?


----------



## blobbymahn

Ghostface said:


> Interesting that the majority of the posts in this thread come from people who joined bl just after this thread was started...



Meh, I've lurked over the forum for about 5 years whenever I needed info, it's just this chemical was marketed perfectly to get people hyped up, so thought I might as well join to be part of it


----------



## Mona Lisa

Fango said:


> I think the story was that its the same stuff being pelleted, but they capsulated to get it to market quicker, might be wrong.
> 
> Either which way, People that decide to throw a full cap of this foolhardily down their gullets, make sure you have someone that knows you are doing it, that is either with you, or keeping tabs on you throughout the night. HR and all that.
> 
> Borderline "V" word... Might be cutting agent, might be 400mg of something weaker, might be a chem with bulking, but I'm putting my chips on the fact that we are going to get some trip reports that are all together positive here. It would be a bad business idea to not try to get some sort of psychoactive in these caps, that way we get reports along the lines of "Feels good man, feels reallll good" while bunny's are bouncing, and a second wave of orders gets hammered in.
> 
> Good luck taking the red pill, and seeing just how deep the rabbit hole really goes.


  While I urge caution, I decided to take a chance and ordered three of these.   I will sit on them for several days as trip reports start coming in before I decide to take the plunge.

The way I see it, I tend to agree that it wouldn't be in the vendor's interests to be blatently dishonest, as it would hurt their future business prospects.   After all, they have mentioned the arrival of their stuff had been delayed several times so why suddenly sell bunk now??  It would, if anything, arguably serve their interests as a business  offer a generous (purer) dose per cap than what will be available in the pellets in order to lure in more customers after hearing brilliant reports.  

We'll see. %)


----------



## I NUK3D U

@ scoobysnacks

It doesn't take a genius to work out, through reading your posts (especially the high volume of them that have been deleted by mods), that you are somehow connected to these red capsules.

I hope for the sake of everyone who's received them this morning, that the 'vendor' has somehow managed to find a lab to synthesise this insanely quickly, in breach of patent, and having been through the rigorous test/free sample/re-synth/test/free sample/re-synth process that the 'official 5' have. If not, and the shite that was sent out this morning is a scam (or semi-scam), I just hope that people are not going to have difficulties with whatever the fuck they have received.

No doubt this post will be deleted fairly soon, and I apologise to the mods for getting involved, but the more people that read this the better imo.


----------



## Ghostface

Just interesting, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Scoobysnacks

I NUK3D U said:


> @ scoobysnacks
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to work out, through reading your posts (especially the high volume of them that have been deleted by mods), that you are somehow connected to these red capsules.
> 
> I hope for the sake of everyone who's received them this morning, that the 'vendor' has somehow managed to find a lab to synthesise this insanely quickly, in breach of patent, and having been through the rigorous test/free sample/re-synth/test/free sample/re-synth process that the 'official 5' have. If not, and the shite that was sent out this morning is a scam (or semi-scam), I just hope that people are not going to have difficulties with whatever the fuck they have received.
> 
> No doubt this post will be deleted fairly soon, and I apologise to the mods for getting involved, but the more people that read this the better imo.



lmfao, if only then i wdnt of paid a tenner for a capsule by transfer this morning ,but not a red one , i got from a another vendor , if you have read my earlier posts you would see i said it wd pan out like this, a genious ya are not old boy


----------



## MrDoIt

Mmm - nice to see the bollocks talk has started again !! This thread is oozing negativity when all people should be saying at this late stage is be careful. 

MAYBE ITS FUCKING NAPALM IN THE RED CAPS BUT ITS STILL GETTING DONE LATER !!!

For those that were talking sense - one of my caps was crushed a little so I actually had a fair few mgs in the baggie - Not great but at least the postman hasnt necked them !! Anyway Im starting to think the alergy test I did was more than I thought - even though all i did was dab my finger on the loose powder and licked. Ive been getting that very familiar feeling behind my eyes and also a slight tightening of jaw - mmm - maybe just anticipation of this evening, cant be sure. The powder was white, and was bitter. Next time I post T will have swallowed - around 8ish - BE CAREFUL EVERYONE BUT ENJOY. Listen to the advice given on this site as if your life depended on it, because it just might - BUT IGNORE THE NEGATIVE TWATS that have nothing useful to add.


----------



## Mugz

It is the "negative twats" that are giving most of the advice


----------



## Scoobysnacks

like you mugabe hoping people get scammed, highly positive behaviour yeh?


----------



## mahatoka

I NUK3D U said:


> I hope for the sake of everyone who's received them this morning, that the 'vendor' has somehow managed to find a lab to synthesise this insanely quickly, in breach of patent, and having been through the rigorous test/free sample/re-synth/test/free sample/re-synth process that the 'official 5' have.



Not trying to get caught up in the heat of this thread, but I'm pretty sure there is no patent to be breached. If there is I would love to see it, because it would be pretty funny seeing a chemical patented for use as a legal high.


----------



## scab

God, this place is populated by the spectacularly stupid.


----------



## technics

I'm positively positive that there will be some highly dubious positive reports about these capsules, though they are likely to be only false positives, that for sure I am most positive. Me thinks these capsules will not in fact be found to positively contain the active ingredient that all the positive posters here are seeking...Think I'll give these a miss and wait for those whom sent me a positive sample...


----------



## blobbymahn

technics said:


> I'm positively positive that there will be some highly dubious positive reports about these capsules, though they are likely to be only false positives, that for sure I am most positive. Me thinks these capsules will not in fact be found to positively contain the active ingredient that all the positive posters here are seeking...Think I'll give these a miss and wait for those whom sent me a positive sample...



You positive mate?


----------



## frida80

Come on people, this is getting kind of childish.
To the people researching tonight: please be extremely carefull!
But also have fun!!! I'm crossing fingers for all of you and please report soon for the community.


----------



## Trancendmental

Hi, first post (shit, in at the deep end. Promise I'm not a v****r!). Also received the red capsules as described above. Cracked one open and did a dab and lick allergy test. Mine tasted sweet and mildly chemical-bitter, it also numbed my tongue slightly...odd.

10 caps ranged in gross weight from 0.51g to 0.62g. Powder contents of the one I cracked open weighed 0.39g. I'd say the taste was commensurate with a 1 - 3 cut. 

My 2 cents on cutting is that the dose range of 6-apb is so small, cutting it (with glucose?) would make weighing and packaging the capsules less prone to dose error. The original branded Mephedrone capsules were never bang on 250mg. They ranged from 250mg - 320mg of (supposedly) pure product. A slightly overweight mephedrone cap would make for a slightly more intense experience. A  +50mg packing error with 6-apb would make for an uncomfortable experience for some! Hence the cut?


----------



## lowbie

Trancendmental said:


> My 2 cents on cutting is that the dose range of 6-apb is so small, cutting it (with glucose?) would make weighing and packaging the capsules less prone to dose error. The original branded Mephedrone capsules were never bang on 250mg. They ranged from 250mg - 320mg of (supposedly) pure product. A slightly overweight mephedrone cap would make for a slightly more intense experience. A  +50mg packing error with 6-apb would make for an uncomfortable experience for some! Hence the cut?



This is not true, the original meph pills contained a dose of mcat + caffeine with added amfepramone since they where beeing sold as diet pills.
If the 6-apb content on these caps is as hit and miss as the meph caps where, then we should wait for a more decent/pure product.


----------



## CatfishRivers

It's garbage time! You gotta love when crossing your fingers is the best you're willing to do for harm reduction lol who knows what's in the pills, as one brainiac stated, it could be napalm...you people are a real trip. Bioassay your red mystery pills! Bioassay away folks! I'm stocking up on these so I can spray paint them blue and resell them as "true blue 6-apb" and  get rich next Thursday off you lot. Wow! WTF!?!?


----------



## frida80

Sorry my english isn't that good.
There is a lot more you can do for harm reduction of course, more than crossing fingers.
For example, I would do an allergy test first, and then I wouldn't drop the whole 400mg capsule, I would do a Marquis test first to see if it turns the right color it's supposed to. 

But that's me. That's what I meant when I saied: please be carefull.
But they aren't me. So I'm just hoping everything goes fine.


----------



## Fango

CatfishRivers said:


> It's garbage time! You gotta love when crossing your fingers is the best you're willing to do for harm reduction lol who knows what's in the pills, as one brainiac stated, it could be napalm...you people are a real trip. Bioassay your red mystery pills! Bioassay away folks! I'm stocking up on these so I can spray paint them blue and resell them as "true blue 6-apb" and  get rich next Thursday off you lot. Wow! WTF!?!?



QFT... Although I dont agree with the "let them eat poison if they choose" attitude. We are ultimately here to reduce harm, and instead of judging people as fools and condemning them as fools, maybe we should try to minimise the harm that could be caused?

I'd urge anyone that has already made up their mind that they are taking these pills, to first start with an Allergy dose, then try something along the lines of a quarter tonight, and then the rest of the pill tomorrow, treat them carefully, and providing its not something horrendously potent, like a 2c or Nappydrone or something, you should be ok. I know its teaching your gran to suck eggs, but hammering the point home is more productive than bitching about how everyone got scammed and bickering like children.


----------



## Shambles

I see I've got some cleaning to do... few more coffees to wake up first though 

I've aired my doubts before so won't bother again but I will reiterate my urging of exercising caution with these caps. Other than that, interested to see the reports. I would strongly suggest _not_ taking 400-600mg of random powder at once though...

FWIW, my last "nearly finished" samples that came in capsules the same size as these red ones and came complete with branded packaging contained 100mg of off-white, new synth 6-APB powder with no fillers and survived the post just fine. The cuts are unnecessary for the reasons given... How would cuts affect a Marquis test? Anyone know?


----------



## Shakermaker864

now don't get me wrong here people, i am going to be ordering a marquis test myself in the next week or so.
however, not being a chemist or having any chemistry knowledge, am i right in thinking that even if these recent powders or indeed any other powders were tested and came out blue, purple, black, it still isn't going to confirm that it is indeed 6-apb?
surely in could be some other substance that just gives the same result, or am i just being thick?


----------



## deano88

personaly i'm just gonna neck mine but then i'm just irresponsibal


----------



## Shambles

Shaker: Marquis probably won't confirm any chem's identity beyond all possible doubt but would certainly narrow the number of possibilities drastically. If these caps are - as somebody suggested a few pages back - the real thing but with impurities I would imagine they would show the same blue/purple colour-change as other samples of 6-APB unless very heavily tainted. If they show some other colour completely it would rule out 6-APB as a possibility. Not sure what effect the cutting agents would have hence my question about that. If anyone could post their Marquis results it would be of great help to a great many people


----------



## inorbit

eggymandoo said:


>



definitely NOT BenzoFury   !!!!


----------



## Shakermaker864

yeah, sorry for asking, you confirmed what i was actually thinking.
was just looking at the results posted in a link a few posts ago and 6-apb is actually the only one that turns dark blue/black.
just thought that maybe people may get sent mephedrone instead but marquis would definately rule this in/out


----------



## muttonchops

I'd be interested to see how these capsules go. I'm just waiting to order some in powder form


----------



## Mullered

inorbit said:


> definitely NOT BenzoFury   !!!!




Really?  Please explain how you have come to this conclusion?  We already know that these caps contain a bulking agent which is white in colour.  Also the latest official sample batch was nearly white in colour.  This is a different synth (if it turns out to be real).  Its not out of the realms of possibility that this synth is better / cleaner than the official synth so it could well be very white.  So again, how do you come to this conclusion??


----------



## Shambles

Shaker: Mephedrone gives no colour change on Marquis (some say a very slight yellow reaction). Definitely not blue. Marquis should make it pretty clear whether they are as claimed or not. Or certainly limit the possibiities greatly.


----------



## F1kus

I have heard alot of things about these capsules containing 6-apdb? (Cant go into anymore detail due to 'vendor talk' bullshit)
If it is the case though be careful


----------



## TMenderoflives

It would be good if someone who had tried the "official" samples was willing to try the new stuff thats out. After all, the majority people trying the red capsules dont seem to have recieved samples from official sources. Even if this new 6-APB isnt actually 6-APB, but is actually some other cocktail of stimulants, the people taking it might mistake it for 6-APB as they havent tried the official samples.. if you get what im trying to say


----------



## muttonchops

i just wana see some reagent reactions. Then go party. Were the original samples tan coloured then?


----------



## Mullered

TMenderoflives said:


> It would be good if someone who had tried the "official" samples was willing to try the new stuff thats out. After all, the majority people trying the red capsules dont seem to have recieved samples from official sources. Even if this new 6-APB isnt actually 6-APB, but is actually some other cocktail of stimulants, the people taking it might mistake it for 6-APB as they havent tried the official samples.. if you get what im trying to say


 I have had an official sample and have some of these on the way as well as another official sample.  However I wont be testing until Saturday night.  I think by the end of tonight it should be pretty clear whether or not these contain 6-apb.

BTW the official stuff was bitter but no where near as bitter as some other RC's.  I could imagine the taste being quite dumbed down by the bulking agent


----------



## enthios2000

Mullered said:


> Really?  Please explain how you have come to this conclusion?  We already know that these caps contain a bulking agent which is white in colour.  Also the latest official sample batch was nearly white in colour.  This is a different synth (if it turns out to be real).  Its not out of the realms of possibility that this synth is better / cleaner than the official synth so it could well be very white.  So again, how do you come to this conclusion??




I believe that I heard that real Benzo Fury when manufactured will form into very small (minute) spherical shapes, literally thousands of them. This picture (from the red capsules) seems to be more like a powder than the crushable spherical shapes I have been informed about. Probably why we have the “bulking” agent – an attempt to hide the true picture of what is actually in the capsules.


----------



## jpcardiff

F1kus said:


> I have heard alot of things about these capsules containing 6-apdb? (Cant go into anymore detail due to 'vendor talk' bullshit)
> If it is the case though be careful



Ive heard the same. 

Someone even said as much couple of pages back but is still insisting he's dropping 6-APB 8)

@ Fango; how do you suggest people start by taking only a quarter when there is no way of separating the active ingredient from the inactive binding ingredient? Perhaps there is a way? Im not sure


----------



## jpcardiff

muttonchops said:


> i just wana see some reagent reactions. Then go party. Were the original samples tan coloured then?



The very first samples were yes. The later samples were more off white/creme


----------



## muttonchops

why is there this notion that their are "only a few licensed distributers" or 1 factory being allowed to produce it. Fuck, every factory in China will be producing this now / soon


----------



## Turing Machine

Trancendmental said:


> Hi, first post (shit, in at the deep end. Promise I'm not a v****r!). Also received the red capsules as described above. Cracked one open and did a dab and lick allergy test. Mine tasted sweet and mildly chemical-bitter, it also numbed my tongue slightly...odd.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents on cutting is that the dose range of 6-apb is so small, cutting it (with glucose?) would make weighing and packaging the capsules less prone to dose error. The original branded Mephedrone capsules were never bang on 250mg. They ranged from 250mg - 320mg of (supposedly) pure product. A slightly overweight mephedrone cap would make for a slightly more intense experience. A  +50mg packing error with 6-apb would make for an uncomfortable experience for some! Hence the cut?



The thing about cutting to make massing the compound less prone to error is a horrible idea due to the simple fact that it is extremely difficult to make a highly homogenous mixture of different powders with different particle sizes and densities.  It's even harder to make a homogenous mixture that can sit for any length of time without particles settling out. I find this highly unlikely, and if they did do it this it would be a huge waste of time when one already has the compound in homogenous mixture in high purity. The only viable reasons to justify making a homogenous cut is if you're trying to make smaller quantities appear larger than they are, if you need the cuts as binders for pressing into pills, or if you're trying to mask exactly what the compound is. If I had to guess, I'd say it is one of the following:

A) a mixture of MDAT and a dopamine releasing agent perhaps 2-AI or dimethocaine
B)2-AI
C)MDAT
D)6-apdb


If I had to guess I'd say the most likely culprit is A. Also, MDAT has been described as tasting sweet. 6-apdb has been listed among the chinese exporters for some time, and I'd hope that some of the vendors selling 6-apb at this point would be selling 6-apdb instead, although 6-apdb should be able to stand on its own without mislabeling it as 6-apb. Personally, I'd buy 6-apdb if it was available from a reliable source, but I'd be skeptical of anyone offering in quantities that would allow open sale of 6-apb no matter how reliable they were in the past. I do hope the best for anyone buying it anywhere.


----------



## MrDoIt

Quoted from site :

*snip*

Firstly is this a schoolkid "coming home for lunch" !!! Obviously spelling aside - sounds pleasant but not the "euphoric/empathic" that has been described by people who have sampled previous...

Well few hours more and I will know one way or the other....


----------



## Mullered

enthios2000 said:


> I believe that I heard that real Benzo Fury when manufactured will form into very small (minute) spherical shapes, literally thousands of them. This picture (from the red capsules) seems to be more like a powder than the crushable spherical shapes I have been informed about. Probably why we have the “bulking” agent – an attempt to hide the true picture of what is actually in the capsules.




But we already know this isnt official Benzo Fury.  I believe the vendors have recieved this latest batch pre mixed with magnesium sterate ready for pressing.  What you see here is an atempt to get into the marked quickly by not bothering with the pressing, which would probably take time and sticking it in capsules instead


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> Quoted from site :
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Obviously spelling aside - sounds pleasant but not the "euphoric/empathic" that has been described by people who have sampled previous...



God help you if that reference is meant to verify this as true 6-APB. 

I'd say it discredits it spectacularly !! 

Nevermind the spelling, the fact it cant be attributed to a real punter but the description doesnt even match 6-APB. No harsh come up? Its pretty fucking heavy in my opinion


----------



## MrDoIt

jpcardiff said:


> God help you if that reference is meant to verify this as true 6-APB.
> 
> I'd say it discredits it spectacularly !!
> 
> Nevermind the spelling, the fact it cant be attributed to a real punter but the description doesnt even match 6-APB. No harsh come up? Its pretty fucking heavy in my opinion



Thats what I was thinking JP - Doesnt really fit with previous TRs at all. Rest assured that if this is a pile of shit you will all be the first to know !!


----------



## F1kus

Turing Machine said:


> If I had to guess I'd say the most likely culprit is A. Also, MDAT has been described as tasting sweet. *6-apdb has been listed among the chinese exporters for some time, and I'd hope that some of the vendors selling 6-apb at this point would be selling 6-apdb instead, although 6-apdb should be able to stand on its own without mislabeling it as 6-apb*. Personally, I'd buy 6-apdb if it was available from a reliable source, but I'd be skeptical of anyone offering in quantities that would allow open sale of 6-apb no matter how reliable they were in the past. I do hope the best for anyone buying it anywhere.



Im not sure about your location but 6-apdb is illegal in the uk so to get it in the country it would have to be deliberatly mislabled as 6-apb/anything else legal.


----------



## jpcardiff

Mullered said:


> But we already know this isnt official Benzo Fury.  I believe the vendors have recieved this latest batch pre mixed with magnesium sterate ready for pressing.  What you see here is an atempt to get into the marked quickly by not bothering with the pressing, which would probably take time and sticking it in capsules instead



The UK is not receiving this pre mixed.


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> Thats what I was thinking JP - Doesnt really fit with previous TRs at all. Rest assured that if this is a pile of shit you will all be the first to know !!



Just be careful mate, dont go necking it


----------



## frida80

Mullered said:


> I have had an official sample and have some of these on the way as well as another official sample.  However I wont be testing until Saturday night.  I think by the end of tonight it should be pretty clear whether or not these contain 6-apb.


Same here.


----------



## Microgram

It's irritating as hell when people call it official 6-apb.  It's either 6-apb or it's not.
It seems that either a lot of newer members here have bought into what a few vendors have posted on their site or the vendors are posting to say the other vendor is not 6-apb.


----------



## loubanez

this thread has turned into a civil war!

THE BELIEVERS VS THE LOYALISTS, 

after tonight only one will stand victorious!


----------



## jpcardiff

loubanez said:


> this thread has turned into a civil war!
> 
> THE BELIEVERS VS THE LOYALISTS,
> 
> after tonight only one will stand victorious!



All in the name of saving some poor sod from swallowing a potentially harmful dose.


----------



## dAZZLER

loubanez said:


> this thread has turned into a civil war!
> 
> THE BELIEVERS VS THE LOYALISTS,
> 
> after tonight only one will stand victorious!



Got to agree! But with added suspense and anticipation!


----------



## MrDoIt

@Micro - remove the vendor business from your post - Shambles will kick your ass and hes also so tired of removing them...

Its all bollocks Micro - Without sounding like a paranoid madman, somebody somewhere really f*cked this whole thing up. People get shot over the amounts of money we are talking about here. It also does seem a coincidence that the same people are constantly bashing this "unofficial"  chem release. 6-APB is 6-APB. Whether or not its in these capsules is another matter but at the present time I am willing to beleive it is until proved different, or even if.

The phrase "Hidden Motives" comes to mind !!


----------



## deano88

how do you post pics up here?


----------



## MrDoIt

deano88 said:


> how do you post pics up here?



Use PhOtObUcKet....


Why - you found one of Greg Oswald !!!


----------



## grimmo

deano88 said:


> how do you post pics up here?



You can upload to photobucket or similar and link to it using the image icon above ^


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> @Micro - remove the vendor business from your post - Shambles will kick your ass and hes also so tired of removing them...
> 
> Its all bollocks Micro - Without sounding like a paranoid madman, somebody somewhere really f*cked this whole thing up. People get shot over the amounts of money we are talking about here. It also does seem a coincidence that the same people are constantly bashing this "unofficial"  chem release. 6-APB is 6-APB. Whether or not its in these capsules is another matter but at the present time I am willing to beleive it is until proved different, or even if.
> 
> The phrase "Hidden Motives" comes to mind !!



What if being proved different lands you in a hospital bed? Can you not just accept there are decent people out there who are trying to be helpful.


----------



## Ben So Furry

I don't understand the animosity this thing is producing, aren't we all here for the same thing, this has turned into a playground he said/she said holier than thou, I know this you don't, do what I say not as I do slanging match.  Someone is going to end up with egg on their face, or not, who knows, either the wait is over or it isn't.  I used this site for information for years and never seen negativity like this, it was this chemical that compelled me to sign up.  I always saw this place as a friendly place to go for information but this is madness.


----------



## shephard89

Just to remind everyone. 

There are other, some might even say better, drugs . And there easily available.

I have never seen so much hype in my life. As an alternative to this ever pushed back drug there is:
aMT
4-aco-dmt
2c-e
2c-i
MDMA
MDA
LSD
Mushrooms
Meph if your desperate...

Just to start. There are tons more. Quite a few of which are easily available, and cheaper, and quite a few have more of a history of use. If it never gets released its no biggy. Really it isnt. Im sure its great and all, just failing to understand why everyone is so worked up. Its not the holy grail of drugs. Chill. Smoke a Joint.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mullered

MrDoIt said:


> Quoted from site :
> 
> "I recived my package when i came home for lunch. I was going to feed my plant in the evening but temtation got the better of me and i decided to feed it after lunch. My plant is male and weighs in at 92kg and has used RC for a considerable amount of time. The effects of 1 benzo tab take about 1 hour to start to take effect and about 1.5 to 2 to really get going, my plant has now been feeding for about 3 hours and still seems to be in a plesent euforic mood. There is no reports of any harsh come ups. So far so good the best RC to come out after the ban and i would say much better than the products banned. My plants heart rate seems normal, pupils normal, social interaction normal he just looks like he is enjoying himself. 10/10 thank you ****** my plants love you so I will deffinatly be ordering more!!"
> 
> Firstly is this a schoolkid "coming home for lunch" !!! Obviously spelling aside - sounds pleasant but not the "euphoric/empathic" that has been described by people who have sampled previous...
> 
> Well few hours more and I will know one way or the other....



I'd say the comeup was harsh in the way you started to feel extremly fucked all of sudden and wanted to puke your guts up for a good half hour.  This doesnt sound promissing


----------



## MrDoIt

Lots of truth written by shephard89...

I never wanted the negative shit thats going on here either - read my previous posts. Ive just got pissed off with people saying what they "know" is the case when they know as much as the rest of us. 

I have landed myself in a hospital bed before now by buying dodgy pills - at the end of the day we are all drug takers and we take calculated risks with our lives every time we neck something. Obviously some people are more reckless than others. Im not reckless - but I am prepared to take a calculated risk that even if its not 6-APB in these capsules, it is not going to be fatal. This is personal to me and cant speak for everyone who has these caps for tonight, but Harm reduction for this subject I believe has gone as far as it can go right now. If you dont want to take that risk - dont take them - that is the ultimate harm reduction. Saying that you might walk out of your house tomorrow and get run over by a bus. 

Being alive is a risk. You might die one day.

Anyway - Shambles please feel free to delete the last 2 pages of bollocks - I didnt want to get into all this shit again. The next time I post will be to report effects etc etc....


----------



## deano88

shephard89 said:


> Just to remind everyone.
> 
> There are other, some might even say better, drugs . And there easily available.
> 
> I have never seen so much hype in my life. As an alternative to this ever pushed back drug there is:
> aMT
> 4-aco-dmt
> 2c-e
> 2c-i
> MDMA
> MDA
> LSD
> Mushrooms
> Meph if your desperate...
> 
> Just to start. There are tons more. Quite a few of which are easily available, and cheaper, and quite a few have more of a history of use. If it never gets released its no biggy. Really it isnt. Im sure its great and all, just failing to understand why everyone is so worked up. Its not the holy grail of drugs. Chill. Smoke a Joint.
> 
> Just my opinion.



although nice drugs most of those you mentioned are illegal and not everyone can get hold of them so easy belive me if there was not such a mdma drought where i live i'd be getting that this weekend and if it was the right season i'd be getting mushrooms too i'm just tired of drinking and smoking weed every week i wanna try something different. %)


----------



## acholmes2000

I recieved my cherries/reds this morning and am looking forward to takin them for a spin either fri or sat nite.

Last week I was sold mephedrone which was supposed to be 6-APDB but have since recieved a refund and bought these caps with the money returned!

Looking forward to some good reports on these caps later tonight if not I will not hesitate to make use of the money back guarantee offered by the vendor!


----------



## F1kus

Trip report goin down live :D


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

^ where are some mods when you need them?


----------



## deano88

MrDoIt said:


> Lots of truth written by shephard89...
> 
> I never wanted the negative shit thats going on here either - read my previous posts. Ive just got pissed off with people saying what they "know" is the case when they know as much as the rest of us.
> 
> I have landed myself in a hospital bed before now by buying dodgy pills - at the end of the day we are all drug takers and we take calculated risks with our lives every time we neck something. Obviously some people are more reckless than others. Im not reckless - but I am prepared to take a calculated risk that even if its not 6-APB in these capsules, it is not going to be fatal. This is personal to me and cant speak for everyone who has these caps for tonight, but Harm reduction for this subject I believe has gone as far as it can go right now. If you dont want to take that risk - dont take them - that is the ultimate harm reduction. Saying that you might walk out of your house tomorrow and get run over by a bus.
> 
> Being alive is a risk. You might die one day.
> 
> Anyway - Shambles please feel free to delete the last 2 pages of bollocks - I didnt want to get into all this shit again. The next time I post will be to report effects etc etc....



exactly!! why would somebody send out thousonds of capsules if it was gonna kill you? there would be mas deaths everywhere why would they want that to come back on them.

i'm personaly gonna take the risk and drop a whole one i have done with other drugs in the past which have been bought off street dealers and so have most of you lot on here and thats even more risky.


----------



## jpcardiff

F1kus said:


> Trip report goin down live :D



Wonder if he knows it's in the 6-apdb thread?


----------



## Leeroy84

and also, why would anyone offer a "money back guarantee" on these caps, when alot of people have had free samples of the "supposed" real thing too??


----------



## deano88

F1kus said:


> Trip report goin down live :D



why didn't he post the trip report on here?


----------



## jpcardiff

deano88 said:


> exactly!! why would somebody send out thousonds of capsules if it was gonna kill you? there would be mas deaths everywhere why would they want that to come back on them.
> 
> i'm personaly gonna take the risk and drop a whole one i have done with other drugs in the past which have been bought off street dealers and so have most of you lot on here and thats even more risky.



It's highly unlikely anything that has been sent out will kill anyone, agreed it is not in the best interests of the vendors BUT what say people have a very mild trip off some weakish MDAI under the pretence it was 6-APB and when the real stuff is out they decide to double drop to make up for the previous experience. Then you have problems


----------



## Isaac_Hock

I have some capsules which are claimed to contain 6-apb. Obviously I can't say where I obtained them; I'm not sure therefore if they came from the same place as the capsules being talked about earlier in this thread. Anyway, if possible I will try it tomorrow night. I HAVE tried a sample of the real 6-apb from one of the "official" sources, so I'll know if it's the same thing. We'll see.


----------



## jac1999

OK, 

So a *site* has just sent me an alternative to the 6-APB powder I ordered and delivered three red capsules claiming to be 6-APB.

I'm worried whether it is actually 6-APB or something else and wonder if anyone else has been delivered the same. 
My worries are this:

1) Each capsule contained 400mg of a pure white powder - strikes me as far too high a dose. 
2) The poder only reacted a little to Marquis, whereas a sample I got sent reacted stronly to it.
3) Doesn't smell as strong as the sample. 
4) Seems very generous of the supplier given a pellet is meant to be 100mg. 
5) the colour of the powder is pure white and my sample was beige. 

Has anyone else received this and what do we think? If it's not what is says it is then that is a real worry.


----------



## deano88

jpcardiff said:


> It's highly unlikely anything that has been sent out will kill anyone, agreed it is not in the best interests of the vendors BUT what say people have a very mild trip off some weakish MDAI under the pretence it was 6-APB and when the real stuff is out they decide to double drop to make up for the previous experience. Then you have problems



thats fair enogh but with all the capsules everyones getting at the moment one whole capsule is not gonna hurt is it? i don't see the point in taking it apart and doing little bits.


----------



## Mona Lisa

jac1999 said:


> OK,
> 
> So a *site* has just sent me an alternative to the 6-APB powder I ordered and delivered three red capsules claiming to be 6-APB.
> 
> I'm worried whether it is actually 6-APB or something else and wonder if anyone else has been delivered the same.
> My worries are this:
> 
> 1) Each capsule contained 400mg of a pure white powder - strikes me as far too high a dose.
> 2) The poder only reacted a little to Marquis, whereas a sample I got sent reacted stronly to it.
> 3) Doesn't smell as strong as the sample.
> 4) Seems very generous of the supplier given a pellet is meant to be 100mg.
> 5) the colour of the powder is pure white and my sample was beige.
> 
> Has anyone else received this and what do we think? If it's not what is says it is then that is a real worry.



5-IAI perhaps  Especially due to the allegedly positive live report on the other thread?   The stuff's diluted with filler too, apparently


----------



## loubanez

JedTheHumanoid said:


> ^ where are some mods when you need them?



getting messy on red caps! haha


----------



## Mullered

jac1999 said:


> OK,
> 
> So a *site* has just sent me an alternative to the 6-APB powder I ordered and delivered three red capsules claiming to be 6-APB.
> 
> I'm worried whether it is actually 6-APB or something else and wonder if anyone else has been delivered the same.
> My worries are this:
> 
> 1) Each capsule contained 400mg of a pure white powder - strikes me as far too high a dose.
> 2) The poder only reacted a little to Marquis, whereas a sample I got sent reacted stronly to it.
> 3) Doesn't smell as strong as the sample.
> 4) Seems very generous of the supplier given a pellet is meant to be 100mg.
> 5) the colour of the powder is pure white and my sample was beige.
> 
> Has anyone else received this and what do we think? If it's not what is says it is then that is a real worry.



1)  read back over the last few pages, its a bulking agent

2) More importantly, What colour did it go with the marquis?  As its mixed with binder the reaction will be proportionatly less but if it still wen blue / purple then its looking good!

3)  Im having a lot of fun on this thread today


----------



## scab

jac1999 said:


> 1) Each capsule contained 400mg of a pure white powder - strikes me as far too high a dose.





> The caps we use are 400mg caps. The active ingredient of 6-APB inside each cap is 100mg. The balance of 300mg is a filler to fill the cap, which contains no -physco-active compounds, just complementary.


The rest of what you have to say, particularly about the Marquis test, is quite interesting.  Any more details?


----------



## feeny87

Mona Lisa said:


> 5-IAI perhaps  Especially due to the allegedly positive live report on the other thread?   The stuff's diluted with filler too, apparently



the caps are filled with 300mgs of non toxic filler to pad the cap. or thats what i would guess anyway. my sample was a tan colour so i dont know about this pure white stuff. maybe the non toxic filler is pure white and it just drowns out the tan colour?


----------



## feeny87

jac1999 said:


> OK,
> 
> So a *site* has just sent me an alternative to the 6-APB powder I ordered and delivered three red capsules claiming to be 6-APB.
> 
> I'm worried whether it is actually 6-APB or something else and wonder if anyone else has been delivered the same.
> My worries are this:
> 
> 1) Each capsule contained 400mg of a pure white powder - strikes me as far too high a dose.
> 2) The poder only reacted a little to Marquis, whereas a sample I got sent reacted stronly to it.
> 3) Doesn't smell as strong as the sample.
> 4) Seems very generous of the supplier given a pellet is meant to be 100mg.
> 5) the colour of the powder is pure white and my sample was beige.
> 
> Has anyone else received this and what do we think? If it's not what is says it is then that is a real worry.



what colour did it go when tested?


----------



## Mullered

feeny87 said:


> the caps are filled with 300mgs of non toxic filler to pad the cap. or thats what i would guess anyway. my sample was a tan colour so i dont know about this pure white stuff. maybe the non toxic filler is pure white and it just drowns out the tan colour?




The latest samples were 'nearly' white and buy all reports stonger than the first tan batch


----------



## jpcardiff

deano88 said:


> thats fair enogh but with all the capsules everyones getting at the moment one whole capsule is not gonna hurt is it? i don't see the point in taking it apart and doing little bits.



You're talking to someone who mistook his bag of coke for ket and had a very bad time of it 

Shouldnt assume and certainly when the real deal is about (not saying these arent but there are serious doubts) I would treat with caution in comparison to whatever these capsules do to you. 

That is all


----------



## Mullered

feeny87 said:


> what colour did it go when tested?



Yes I reiterate, what colour did it go.  This could well be the answer we're waiting for.  The chances of it being bunk but turning purple are slim


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Turing Machine said:


> The thing about cutting to make massing the compound less prone to error is a horrible idea due to the simple fact that it is extremely difficult to make a highly homogenous mixture of different powders with different particle sizes and densities.  It's even harder to make a homogenous mixture that can sit for any length of time without particles settling out. I find this highly unlikely, and if they did do it this it would be a huge waste of time when one already has the compound in homogenous mixture in high purity. The only viable reasons to justify making a homogenous cut is if you're trying to make smaller quantities appear larger than they are, if you need the cuts as binders for pressing into pills, or if you're trying to mask exactly what the compound is. If I had to guess, I'd say it is one of the following:
> 
> A) a mixture of MDAT and a dopamine releasing agent perhaps 2-AI or dimethocaine
> B)2-AI
> C)MDAT
> D)6-apdb
> 
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say the most likely culprit is A. Also, MDAT has been described as tasting sweet. 6-apdb has been listed among the chinese exporters for some time, and I'd hope that some of the vendors selling 6-apb at this point would be selling 6-apdb instead, although 6-apdb should be able to stand on its own without mislabeling it as 6-apb. Personally, I'd buy 6-apdb if it was available from a reliable source, but I'd be skeptical of anyone offering in quantities that would allow open sale of 6-apb no matter how reliable they were in the past. I do hope the best for anyone buying it anywhere.



are you making all this up lol, i have heard first hand by the boss of one of the 5 vendors, these caps are real,but he says illegAL, mmmmm, bet they are too

i have friends taking this also, peeps who took the samples, you may believee them when they post trip reports, why dont ya just wish all the peeps who have not been so lucky to experience this high luck, as my uncle teddy use to say" its nice to nice" haha


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> are you making all this up lol, i have heard first hand by the boss of one of the 5 vendors, these caps are real,but he says illegAL, mmmmm, bet they are too



You quoted a different chemical you donught!!

FFS are you stupid?


----------



## feeny87

Scoobysnacks said:


> are you making all this up lol, i have heard first hand by the boss of one of the 5 vendors, these caps are real,but he says illegAL, mmmmm, bet they are too



so what would make them illigal?


----------



## Mullered

jpcardiff said:


> You quoted a different chemical you donught!!
> 
> FFS are you stupid?



So we're thinking that these new caps are 6-apdb?  Not nessesarally a bad thing but it may make them illegal.  Dont think anyone knows for certain the legality of 6-apdb yet


----------



## jpcardiff

feeny87 said:


> so what would make them illigal?



Question marks surround the legality of 6-APDB

People need to distinguish between the 2


----------



## feeny87

so which 1 is the best 1? 6-apdb or 6-apb?


----------



## jpcardiff

Mullered said:


> So we're thinking that these new caps are 6-apdb?  Not nessesarally a bad thing but it may make them illegal.  Dont think anyone knows for certain the legality of 6-apdb yet



I dont know but ^ matey boy is quoting 6-APDB in his argument for his capsules being "real" 6-APB 

Car crash stuff


----------



## Phraktal

feeny87 said:


> so what would make them illigal?



being 6-APDB.  The 'official' vendors all appear to think it is.  

Didn't Vektor say 6-APDB was legal in some other thread?  He seems to be somewhat more credible as an information source.


----------



## Leeroy84

jac1999 said:


> OK,
> 
> So a *site* has just sent me an alternative to the 6-APB powder I ordered and delivered three red capsules claiming to be 6-APB.
> 
> I'm worried whether it is actually 6-APB or something else and wonder if anyone else has been delivered the same.
> My worries are this:
> 
> 1) Each capsule contained 400mg of a pure white powder - strikes me as far too high a dose.
> 2) The poder only reacted a little to Marquis, whereas a sample I got sent reacted stronly to it.
> 3) Doesn't smell as strong as the sample.
> 4) Seems very generous of the supplier given a pellet is meant to be 100mg.
> 5) the colour of the powder is pure white and my sample was beige.
> 
> Has anyone else received this and what do we think? If it's not what is says it is then that is a real worry.



what colour did the marquis go? just saying it only reacted a little doesnt really help anyone buddy since theres nearly 300mg of filler/binder


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> You quoted a different chemical you donught!!
> 
> FFS are you stupid?[/QU
> 
> what ya big sausage roll ??
> 
> yeh he says its 6-apdb, no idea how he knows, and ffs im not stupid or niave or gullable or a ass licker, im just an old guy who knows we all being played


----------



## Mullered

Phraktal said:


> being 6-APDB.  The 'official' vendors all appear to think it is.
> 
> Didn't Vektor say 6-APDB was legal in some other thread?  He seems to be somewhat more credible as an information source.



I have not heard anyone say for sure whether its illegal


----------



## Jmax

The last few pages of this thread are a wreck. What is going on in here??

Just received 3 caps. Will write the TR live but post in the morning.


----------



## deano88

Scoobysnacks said:


> jpcardiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> You quoted a different chemical you donught!!
> 
> FFS are you stupid?[/QU
> 
> what ya big sausage roll ??
> 
> yeh he says its 6-apdb, no idea how he knows, and ffs im not stupid or niave or gullable or a ass licker, *im just an old guy who knows we all being played *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know as much as the rest of us. i think your obviously on a wind up and most people are biting
Click to expand...


----------



## MrDoIt

Right...Enough of this bollocks..I wish I was a Mod as there would be some bans !!

For all you interested Im necking a cap now....Seems the only way to get real information here at the moment is do it yourself...

Stay tuned...


----------



## busby

MrDoIt said:


> Right...Enough of this bollocks..I wish I was a Mod as there would be some bans !!
> 
> For all you interested Im necking a cap now....Seems the only way to get real information here at the moment is do it yourself...
> 
> Stay tuned...



*Holds breath*

Anyone else able to do a marquis test on this stuff?


----------



## Mullered

busby said:


> *Holds breath*
> 
> Anyone else able to do a marquis test on this stuff?


Apparently one guy has if you read back in the thread but he didnt say what colour it went and Im fed up of asking lol

Its sounding very quiet on the TR front. Surely someone must be 'halfway in' by now and can report on the full comeup


----------



## Leeroy84

MrDoIt said:


> Right...Enough of this bollocks..I wish I was a Mod as there would be some bans !!
> 
> For all you interested Im necking a cap now....Seems the only way to get real information here at the moment is do it yourself...
> 
> Stay tuned...



i feel like ground control speaking to neil armstrong whilst hes on the launchpad..

"good luck my friend" 

hopefully lol


----------



## busby

sorry that came across as sarcastic when it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Jmax

Yes to the Marquis question earlier. It reacted in the same manner as my sample (blue), albeit much lighter. *HOWEVER*, I haven't received the red caps like everybody else. Mine are translucent blue. I would urge most people with the red caps to wait until someone posts a Marquis test from those. If the test goes Orangey, STAY AWAY. If it goes green STAY AWAY. Anything between blue and black is most desirable. 

As for anyone with the same caps as myself, take care but have fun.


----------



## MrDoIt

No probs...Well went down well with a banana milkshake !!

Well from about the next hour or so I have a reason for talking bollocks in this thread - I wonder what a certain other twats excuse is....

The blackouts are up...Half hour the lasers & old skool will be bangin !! (haha,Ill try do a pic !!)


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Mullered said:


> So we're thinking that these new caps are 6-apdb?  Not nessesarally a bad thing but it may make them illegal.  Dont think anyone knows for certain the legality of 6-apdb yet



are they fook 6-apdb, they 6-apb, dont believe the bullshit, this is devastating to the official 5, now they are flooding everywhere with" its 6-apdb and its illegal, makes ya cock stop working and ya get a voice like a chick" bullshit


----------



## MrDoIt

Jmax said:


> I would urge most people with the red caps to wait until someone posts a Marquis test from those.



OOPS !!!!

Gosh arent I brave !!



"...ya get a voice like a chick" bullshit ..."

Oh dear - worrying !!!

Anyway - so it begins...

19.05 - ingested


----------



## Shambles

JedTheHumanoid said:


> ^ where are some mods when you need them?



Believe it or not there are also other things mods have to be getting on with besides babysitting this thread 

Have cleaned up some of the worst of the pointless crap but will be an ongoing thing as usual. Please report posts that violate guidelines, are off-topic, flaming etc - makes life a lot easier for us mods and helps keep this thread on track for everyone


----------



## feeny87

MrDoIt said:


> OOPS !!!!
> 
> Gosh arent I brave !!
> 
> 
> 
> "...ya get a voice like a chick" bullshit ..."
> 
> Oh dear - worrying !!!



good luck and keep us updated!!!


----------



## Mullered

From the live report: 

_just smoked a joint of some nice blueberry weed
my pupils are normal although my jaw is getting a little jittery and music sounds better and i have the urge to dance
am starting to get some mild visuals (things just look different not sure how but they do)_

Im still not 100% convinced


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> No probs...Well went down well with a banana milkshake !!
> 
> Well from about the next hour or so I have a reason for talking bollocks in this thread - I wonder what a certain other twats excuse is....
> 
> The blackouts are up...Half hour the lasers & old skool will be bangin !! (haha,Ill try do a pic !!)



If thats aimed at me can I please remind you of this little beaut...

*MAYBE ITS FUCKING NAPALM IN THE RED CAPS BUT ITS STILL GETTING DONE LATER !!!*

You sound like the type of irresponsible kid who deserves a bad turn

fucking mug


----------



## MrDoIt

One thing Ive noticed about this drug already is how even MORE boring watching The One Show becomes - already a revelation then as I didnt think it possible !! 

Fuck me - Ive been napalmed !!


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> If thats aimed at me can I please remind you of this little beaut...
> 
> *MAYBE ITS FUCKING NAPALM IN THE RED CAPS BUT ITS STILL GETTING DONE LATER !!!*
> 
> You sound like the type of irresponsible kid who deserves a bad turn
> 
> fucking mug




jp we know ya welsh and have to carry that burden on ya shoulders every day, i hurting for ya but please stop the personal attacks or ill kidnap ya sheep, do ya hear me


----------



## amomentlikethis

Tried my 'reds' this afternoon, I can wholeheartedly, they aren't 6apb - or heavily cut so not enough to give the proper effect!

only really felt like it was 'going' to kick in but nothing really did, dialated pupils, some slight altered feelings - meh!



And the wait continues!


----------



## FJ1

MrDoIt said:


> One thing Ive noticed about this drug already is how even MORE boring watching The One Show becomes - already a revelation then as I didnt think it possible !!
> 
> Fuck me - Ive been napalmed !!



Hi, please refrain from posting until you have some actual effects to report, about 8 o'clock should do it.

Also please get you Mum to post a warning if you end up in hospital.


----------



## Scoobied77

Just necked a cherry . . . will see how it goes. :D


----------



## MrDoIt

amomentlikethis said:


> Tried my 'reds' this afternoon, I can wholeheartedly, they aren't 6apb - or heavily cut so not enough to give the proper effect!
> 
> only really felt like it was 'going' to kick in but nothing really did, dialated pupils, some slight altered feelings - meh!
> 
> 
> 
> And the wait continues!



Oh dear...


----------



## feeny87

amomentlikethis said:


> Tried my 'reds' this afternoon, I can wholeheartedly, they aren't 6apb - or heavily cut so not enough to give the proper effect!
> 
> only really felt like it was 'going' to kick in but nothing really did, dialated pupils, some slight altered feelings - meh!
> 
> 
> 
> And the wait continues!



how much did you take?


----------



## jpcardiff

amomentlikethis said:


> Tried my 'reds' this afternoon, I can wholeheartedly, they aren't 6apb - or heavily cut so not enough to give the proper effect!
> 
> only really felt like it was 'going' to kick in but nothing really did, dialated pupils, some slight altered feelings - meh!
> 
> 
> 
> And the wait continues!



Ah well. At least you're ok. 

What was the come up like?


----------



## deano88

amomentlikethis said:


> Tried my 'reds' this afternoon, I can wholeheartedly, they aren't 6apb - or heavily cut so not enough to give the proper effect!
> 
> only really felt like it was 'going' to kick in but nothing really did, dialated pupils, some slight altered feelings - meh!
> 
> 
> 
> And the wait continues!



sounds bad for all you peeps who had the red caps. the ones i got are transparent anybody else got these? i asked this before but nobody said anything


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Scoobied77 said:


> Just necked a cherry . . . will see how it goes. :D



you could be my child with that nick


im praying you end up very nicely, go on my little scooby:D lmao


----------



## Scoobysnacks

deano88 said:


> sounds bad for all you peeps who had the red caps. the ones i got are transparent anybody else got these? i asked this before but nobody said anything



i have ordered the same as you Deano, but wont be taking till sunday, let me know mate how ya went on


p.s.... ya all know there will be shills posting this shit is just that ,shit, hopefully ya will be able to tell them from the honest reports, i will post my trip report honestly and being catholic i can not tell a lie


----------



## jpcardiff

deano88 said:


> sounds bad for all you peeps who had the red caps. the ones i got are transparent anybody else got these? i asked this before but nobody said anything



I dont think the colour of the capsules makes a jot of difference *snip*


----------



## frida80

deano88 said:


> sounds bad for all you peeps who had the red caps. the ones i got are transparent anybody else got these? i asked this before but nobody said anything



another guy just sayd that the transparent blue actually turned light blu on Marquis test.

Good for you!
I'm gonna have the red ones in a couple of days ...


----------



## Shambles

Dean said:
			
		

> sounds bad for all you peeps who had the red caps. the ones i got are transparent anybody else got these? i asked this before but nobody said anything



So there are red, blue and transparent caps around but most have red, yes? Interesting... were all three similar size and packed to the brim with a white powder like the pics of the red ones or were the others different? Would be good if people could make it clear which colour they have and what their caps contained (in terms of quantity and colour of powder etc) when they report effects in case there are differences. They may all be the same but any and all info could be useful.


----------



## deano88

Scoobysnacks said:


> i have ordered the same as you Deano, but wont be taking till sunday, let me know mate how ya went on



i'm on nights this week and my last night is friday so wont be having mine til saturady night and i'll be at a m8s flat i bought ten of the feckers so quite a few people with me will be having some too. 

if i get the chance i'll try leave the odd comment on here through my mobile but don't expect a full on live report


----------



## frida80

jpcardiff said:


> I dont think the colour of the capsules makes a jot of difference *snip*



I have no clue.
Until now we just have 1 bad trip report from the red ones
and a Marquis test that turned light blue from the transparent blue ones.
That might be good since 6-APB it's supposed to turn dark blue on Marquis.
right?
maybe it's light blue because of the filler??


----------



## amomentlikethis

Opened one up, tried a little for alergy test, earlier I said it was sweet, but now thinking about it, it was a sweet/bitter mix.

Tested next with 1/4 of what was inside about 2 hours later.

Then again about 2 hours later, tried one entire red.

Took about an hour to feel much, and then only a slight feeling of being more alert/sharp, followed by a few tingles like it was about to kick in, slightly warm and a little sweaty at that point. 

Music sounded pretty much the same, and sometimes even not 'on' anything music can really lift my feelings, but no extra appreciation was had.

Things a little brighter, but pupils were more dialated than usual, but still not huge!

Overall 'meh' covers it rather well!

Worth a try I guess, but I feel for the people who have them and are gonna take them before heading out Fri/Sat night... unfortunately not gonna do what they are hoping!

Sorry for downer guys and gals, but...

meh!


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> I dont think the colour of the capsules makes a jot of difference *snip*




now ya just talking shite, how the fuck do you know this, they are different vendors who have sourced this shiot and make up there own pellets, you seriously are trying to discredit this and ya starting to get on my man boobs, ya big shill gobshite


----------



## Microgram

Unlucky guys, I fell for fake 6-apb once so I thought I'd let other people guinea pig it for me this time.


----------



## MrDoIt

Just took HR and BP - still not feel nothing really, just a bit hot...

HR - 97
BP - 133/82


----------



## deano88

MrDoIt said:


> Just took HR and BP - still not feel nothing really, just a bit hot...
> 
> HR - 97
> BP - 133/82



what????


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> now ya just talking shite, how the fuck do you know this, they are different vendors who have sourced this shiot and make up there own pellets, you seriously are trying to discredit this and ya starting to get on my man boobs, ya big shill gobshite



Read a couple posts up.

I like how these threads separate the naive kids from us normal folk

Enjoy your "6-APB" kidda


----------



## frida80

MrDoIt said:


> Just took HR and BP - still not feel nothing really, just a bit hot...
> 
> HR - 97
> BP - 133/82



are you on an empty stomach?
It took a while with my mate (6-APB sample) to feel anything on a full stomach.
1 hour and 20 minutes or so.
It took me only 40 minutes to come up (empty stomach) . And you'll definetely know if it's it.
In my experience the coming up is strong.


----------



## MrDoIt

Twat - Im 37 - and always monitor BP and HR if Im home doing anything - how irresponsible of me. Cant you do one and go do peoples head in on a different forum...


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> Read a couple posts up.
> 
> I like how these threads separate the naive kids from us normal folk
> 
> Enjoy your "6-APB" kidda



im hitting 40 kidda


----------



## MrDoIt

frida80 said:


> are you on an empty stomach?
> It took a while with my mate (6-APB sample) to feel anything on a full stomach.
> 1 hour and 20 minutes or so.
> It took me only 40 minutes to come up (empty stomach) . And you'll definetely know if it's it.
> In my experience the coming up is strong.



Almost empty. Had 3 quite big sandwiches about 6ish.


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> im hitting 40 kidda



Then start acting it


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> Then start acting it



why wd i want to act 40 ya noob, no mid life crisis for me, btw you are the one attacking peeps


----------



## Jmax

Shambles said:


> So there are red, blue and transparent caps around but most have red, yes? Interesting... were all three similar size and packed to the brim with a white powder like the pics of the red ones or were the others different? Would be good if people could make it clear which colour they have and what their caps contained (in terms of quantity and colour of powder etc) when they report effects in case there are differences. They may all be the same but any and all info could be useful.



Good idea. 

-Mine are you're average X00 caps, translucent blue in colour.
-The powder is definitely an off-white, my samples were erring more on the beige side than what I have now, but this stuff is NOT the bright white that someone took a picture of and posted.
-The caps are 100mg, the stuff inside weighed in just under unfortunately. There is NO filler (to my knowledge, it could ALL be filler haven't dropped the thing yet.) What I mean is I got what was advertised - 100mg powder.
-The marquis test came out blue in a couple seconds. I expected a darker shade, maybe even black but you can't have everything your way. Blue is good enough for me. 



Lastly, does anyone know how to get pictures off the Iphone and upload them on here? That way I could show everyone what I have.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

MrDoIt said:


> Almost empty. Had 3 quite big sandwiches about 6ish.



why wd ya eat so soon before taking MrDo?


----------



## Mullered

Jmax said:


> Good idea.
> 
> -Mine are you're average X00 caps, translucent blue in colour.
> -The powder is definitely an off-white, my samples were erring more on the beige side than what I have now, but this stuff is NOT the bright white that someone took a picture of and posted.
> -The caps are 100mg, the stuff inside weighed in just under unfortunately. There is NO filler (to my knowledge, it could ALL be filler haven't dropped the thing yet.) What I mean is I got what was advertised - 100mg powder.
> -The marquis test came out blue in a couple seconds. I expected a darker shade, maybe even black but you can't have everything your way. Blue is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, does anyone know how to get pictures off the Iphone and upload them on here? That way I could show everyone what I have.



Obviously from different vendors

The clear ones sound prommising wheras the red ones are clearly bunk

The red ones sound like MDAI to me


----------



## The Mormegil

So is anybody buzzing their tits off?


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> why wd i want to act 40 ya noob, no mid life crisis for me, btw you are the one attacking peeps



I think you're mistaking my informing people that this *may* be an elaborate scam as a personal attack. I cant tolerate stupidity sorry. 

A lot of people will end up with the real deal soon enough and if trip reports are based on unknown substances it doesnt bode well for the future.


----------



## MrDoIt

Knowing that I was going to do this tonight I planned about 8/9ish but took earlier..Hadnt eaten all day so had to have something really...Maybe bad idea but was only a sandwich not a full meal...

"So is anybody buzzing their tits off? "

No. but optimistic !!


----------



## Osky_P

i'm assuming all the bitching and griping isn't due to the emphatic effects of the '6-apb' capsules?

was fucking tempted to dabble as well, glad i didnt bother i got shafted about a month ago. face it folks we're gonna have to wait for the elusive pellets from the so-called Big Five.

hope situation changes over the course of the evening folks... if nothing else but to see a bit of love on BL


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Osky_P said:


> i'm assuming all the bitching and griping isn't due to the emphatic effects of the '6-apb' capsules?
> 
> was fucking tempted to dabble as well, glad i didnt bother i got shafted about a month ago. face it folks we're gonna have to wait for the elusive pellets from the so-called Big Five.
> 
> hope situation changes over the course of the evening folks... if nothing else but to see a bit of love on BL




+1, im having a spliff and can feel hugs coming on

/me nakidly chases Frida


----------



## frida80

Scoobysnacks said:


> +1, im having a spliff and can feel hugs coming on
> 
> /me nakidly chases Frida



lol 
actually I don't even know what the second sentence means!!! ; )


----------



## Scoobysnacks

frida80 said:


> lol
> actually I don't even know what the second sentence means!!! ; )




it means im chasing you around without my clothes on, its an english thing and is thought of as rude not to fall to the ground and let me catch ya haha


----------



## Osky_P

Scoobysnacks said:


> it means im chasing you around without my clothes on, its an english thing and is thought of as rude not to fall to the ground and let me catch ya haha


wtf... his caps are working


----------



## MrDoIt

Well guys its been 70 minutes - have to say its not looking hopeful...


----------



## Mullered

From what I can gather:

 The 'clear' caps pass the marquis test but no reports as of yet

Reports of the red caps sound initially dissapointing and no marquis test yet


----------



## jpcardiff

frida80 said:


> I have no clue.
> Until now we just have 1 bad trip report from the red ones
> and a Marquis test that turned light blue from the transparent blue ones.
> That might be good since 6-APB it's supposed to turn dark blue on Marquis.
> right?
> maybe it's light blue because of the filler??



I honestly dont know how much difference the filler would make to the marquis result but Id be interested to find out?

Light blue is not a great sign unless the filler is known to have an effect


----------



## frida80

Mullered said:


> From what I can gather:
> 
> The 'clear' caps pass the marquis test but no reports as of yet



The "blue translucent" ones pass the marquis test if I understood well.


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> Well guys its been 70 minutes - have to say its not looking hopeful...



If you've eaten a few sarnies approx 1hr prior to taking I would liken that to what I had consumed (couple of burgers) also about an hour before dropping

Took 30mins before noticeable effects began and around the 60-80min mark before a strong come-up


----------



## MrDoIt

Thanks for the info. I live in hope !! Coming up to the 80 min mark now - and no noticable effect other than increase in temperature.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Osky_P said:


> wtf... his caps are working



i wish, i gotta take mine sunday morning, work , family stuff, gutted for the peeps with red caps but lets wait till we condemn them, having 3 big sandwiches vjust before ingesting a chem is a big no no, and the other guy has dissapeared hopefully throwing some shapes in the pub as we speak


----------



## deano88

let me get this straight apart from red and transparent caps are there blue ones too? or are people refering to the transparent ones when they say blue cuz frida80 says 'blue translucent' what does that mean?


----------



## MrDoIt

@ScoobySnacks

Yes you are right but was planning on later - well maybe just may take longer for effects...Believe me as I said before if these are crap Ill be the first to condemn them...


----------



## jpcardiff

deano88 said:


> let me get this straight apart from red and transparent caps are there blue ones too? or are people refering to the transparent ones when they say blue cuz frida80 says 'blue translucent' what does that mean?



I think people are confusing blue-transparent to mean there are blue and transparent (separate) caps

There are red caps and there are blue-transparant. i.e 2 types

So far.


----------



## Jmax

jpcardiff said:


> I honestly dont know how much difference the filler would make to the marquis result but Id be interested to find out?
> 
> Light blue is not a great sign unless the filler is known to have an effect




I didn't put light blue mate, that's been lost in translation somewhere. Its blue but not as dark as the samples were. The samples were basically navy on the marquis, the caps more a deep blue.


----------



## Shambles

I think that I may have confused the matter by suggesting there were both blue and transparent caps. Looking back it seems the "transparent" ones are actually translucent with a bluish tint. Seems there are only two differently coloured caps - the reds that are packed with powder and don't seem to promising from the reports so far (including the one going on in TR for whatever reason) and the see-through bluish ones that contain 100mg of powder and seem to give a blue Marquis result. I think. Need to sort through this thread and check details again later - not to mention remove a metric fucktonne of pointless crap 

Good to see some reports coming in, sorry to see they don't seem overly promising yet. Come-up from the caps I had on a (way too) full stomach was around 90 minutes for that sudden toilet dash and sudden jump in effects with a slow build-up in that first 90 minutes. On an empty stomach it was 45-60 minutes.

EDIT: Are you able to post a pic of your Marquis results, Jmax?

EDIT 2: So your caps were dark blue and not at all transparent? Must've been somebody else who mentioned transparent ones so maybe there are three after all


----------



## MrDoIt

Thanks Shambles - You give me hope !! 90 minute mark now...


----------



## frida80

I am sorry I created the confusion,
I am italian, that's why.
Jmax wrote he had the "translucent blue ones". No transsprent. sorry.

EDIT: sorry for the "light blue" also. That was just me causing confusion. !!!
I'll pay more attention before writing next time.


----------



## jpcardiff

Jmax said:


> I didn't put light blue mate, that's been lost in translation somewhere. Its blue but not as dark as the samples were. The samples were basically navy on the marquis, the caps more a deep blue.



Cheers. Sounds much more encouraging.


----------



## jpcardiff

Shambles said:


> I think that I may have confused the matter by suggesting there were both blue and transparent caps. Looking back it seems the "transparent" ones are actually translucent with a bluish tint. Seems there are only two differently coloured caps - the reds that are packed with powder and don't seem to promising from the reports so far (including the one going on in TR for whatever reason) and the see-through bluish ones that contain 100mg of powder and seem to give a blue Marquis result. I think. Need to sort through this thread and check details again later - not to mention remove a metric fucktonne of pointless crap
> 
> Good to see some reports coming in, sorry to see they don't seem overly promising yet. Come-up from the caps I had on a (way too) full stomach was around 90 minutes for that sudden toilet dash and sudden jump in effects with a slow build-up in that first 90 minutes. On an empty stomach it was 45-60 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: Are you able to post a pic of your Marquis results, Jmax?
> 
> EDIT 2: So your caps were dark blue and not at all transparent? Must've been somebody else who mentioned transparent ones so maybe there are three after all



i think he means the caps (marquis result) is dark blue. Not the actual cap


----------



## Mullered

frida80 said:


> The "blue translucent" ones pass the marquis test if I understood well.


 yer thats what I meant.  There not from the same place as the red ones I dont think

This is getting funny hehe but from reading back there are red caps and the others are light blue

No one planning on taking the blue ones tonight?


----------



## Shambles

jpcardiff said:


> i think he means the caps (marquis result) is dark blue. Not the actual cap



I got the impression both test results and actual caps were blue but a different shade of blue...



Jmax said:


> The samples were basically navy on the marquis, the caps more a deep blue.



Maybe Jmax would be the best one to clear this up before we end up with three pages of people arguing about the colour of the caps as well as the contents. Can we have it in words of one or two syllables please, Jmax - I'm getting old and brain is fuzzy due to lack of drugs :D


----------



## Mullered

Does navy on the marquis sound cut.  Are the blue caps part filled or are they bulked up as well?  This would account for the lighter blue colour on the marquis


----------



## frida80

MrDoIt said:


> Thanks for the info. I live in hope !! Coming up to the 80 min mark now - and no noticable effect other than increase in temperature.



I'm sorry MrDoIt, but I dont' think you have 6-APB there.
With my 110mg sample in 30-40 minutes I was vomiting and laughing and yelling it was the best vomiting of my life!! Strong come up. You definetely notice if it's 6-APB.


----------



## scab

Mullered said:


> Does navy on the marquis sound cut.  Are the blue caps part filled or are they bulked up as well?  This would account for the lighter blue colour on the marquis



It would certainly be a different synth to the compared sample, which may account for the colour difference.


----------



## Jmax

Oh my...Just come in to check how the red cap trips are going and find all this confusion over something I've said. Let me try and clear this up.

My gel caps are basically a see-through blue colour. 

The powder inside tested a darkISH blue on the Marquis test.



From what I can tell, there are three types of cap that have been delivered: Blue caps (mine), Red caps, and the totally transparent caps.


Sorry for all the confusion folks.


----------



## deano88

i'm still not 100% the inpression i'm getting now is there are red ones transtsparent ones with a blue tint and completely transparent ones.

my vendor tells me its transparent he doesn't say anything about them being blue


----------



## MrDoIt

Nearly at 2 hour mark now - totally inactive - apart from increase in temperature...If I wanted that I would put the heater on !! 

Will give until 21.30 but think Im chasing nothingness...


----------



## Mullered

Jmax said:


> Oh my...Just come in to check how the red cap trips are going and find all this confusion over something I've said. Let me try and clear this up.
> 
> My gel caps are basically a see-through blue colour.
> 
> The powder inside tested a darkISH blue on the Marquis test.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, there are three types of cap that have been delivered: Blue caps (mine), Red caps, and the totally transparent caps.
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the confusion folks.



Nah I think I casued the confusion with the tranlucent blue ones by describing them as clear.  I think theres just blue and red ones


----------



## yetanotherforum

Jmax said:


> Sorry for all the confusion folks.



Nothing new on this thread.


----------



## Shambles

scab said:


> It would certainly be a different synth to the compared sample, which may account for the colour difference.



Not really. There have been thousands of different MDMA synths/batches around over the years but all test dark purple/black if they are the real deal. Should be the same with this if it's been synthed properly and is the chemical claimed - dark blue/purple on Marquis.

Jmax: Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## jpcardiff

Mullered said:


> Does navy on the marquis sound cut.  Are the blue caps part filled or are they bulked up as well?  This would account for the lighter blue colour on the marquis



I think the blue-translucent caps contained the 100mg ingredient with no bulking agent.

I think the truth will out as to why bulking was used in the red caps I suspect it more to do with masking the true ingredient.


----------



## Mullered

But if its cut with binder wouldnt that make the colour lighter on the marquis?



jpcardiff said:


> I think the blue-translucent caps contained the 100mg ingredient with no bulking agent.
> 
> I think the truth will out as to why bulking was used in the red caps I suspect it more to do with masking the true ingredient.



I suspect your right


----------



## poparopaliss

Hi lads, 

Just tested what was supposed to benzofury with marquis

No colour change but mad fizzing and smoke

Any Ideas?

It came in a baggie with very very tiny crystals in it


----------



## Mullered

poparopaliss said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> Just tested what was supposed to benzofury with marquis
> 
> No colour change but mad fizzing and smoke
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> It came in a baggie with very very tiny crystals in it


  You my friend have been dry-bummed


----------



## Fango

poparopaliss said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> Just tested what was supposed to benzofury with marquis
> 
> No colour change but mad fizzing and smoke
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> It came in a baggie with very very tiny crystals in it



Pop-Rocks?!

A wave of sad vibes is washing over me, as my continued discovery of the extreme web-wide hype over this product continues... I feel this might be unfortunately short lived, and this is coming from Mr. Optimism.


----------



## Shakermaker864

Mullered said:


> You my friend have been dry-bummed



lol, i suspect there's been quite a bit of dry bumming going on lately


----------



## MrDoIt

Mullered said:


> You my friend have been dry-bummed



NaStY !!! Me too I think !!


----------



## Scoobied77

The Mormegil said:


> So is anybody buzzing their tits off?



Well I can confirm the red capsules are a complete waste of time and I will certainly getting a refund for them.



These are certainly not the 'dogs nuts'.


----------



## Shambles

Fizzing with no reaction could be all sorts of things - none of which I'd wish to take and 6-APB is definitely not amongst them. Bad luck, Poparopaliss


----------



## loubanez

just to clear things up have the people that have been performing the marquis test been doing it on the red caps, or something else. 

To MRDOLT have you taken red caps or something else?


----------



## muttonchops

DOH.  Anyone eaten the blue pill (or translucent) or both? Any other colour pills consumed this evening?


----------



## MrDoIt

loubanez said:


> just to clear things up have the people that have been performing the marquis test been doing it on the red caps, or something else.
> 
> To mrdolt have you taken red caps or something else?



red....


----------



## Leeroy84

so can i just clear something up?
i understand lots of people have recieved samples in powder form (2 synths i recall), how can we trust that this 6-apb is what will be in the "official" pellets?
do they come with a certificate lol

but serioulsy tho, can we even be so sure about the pellets?


----------



## deano88

looks like people who bought the red caps have been scammed  sorry to hear that. lets see if the blue or transparent ones are the real deal


----------



## muttonchops

loubanez said:


> just to clear things up have the people that have been performing the marquis test been doing it on the red caps, or something else.
> 
> To MRDOLT have you taken red caps or something else?



he took the red pill


----------



## frida80

if no one is going to test their blue capsules I'm going to bed.

I'm sorry for those who got the red ones. Those vendors are just playing with us.
/me pissed off.

this sounds like MATRIX: red pill or blue pill....... bahhhh
Fuck nasty unscrupolous vendors!!!


----------



## Mullered

loubanez said:


> just to clear things up have the people that have been performing the marquis test been doing it on the red caps, or something else.
> 
> To MRDOLT have you taken red caps or something else?



From what I can tell only the blue ones have been marquis tested


----------



## Shambles

Leeroy84 said:


> so can i just clear something up?
> i understand lots of people have recieved samples in powder form (2 synths i recall), how can we trust that this 6-apb is what will be in the "official" pellets?
> do they come with a certificate lol
> 
> but serioulsy tho, can we even be so sure about the pellets?



We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. A Marquis test will confirm if they do indeed contain 6-APB. I can't see why they wouldn't but just as with these caps if you test them with Marquis (not seen results for the other reagents yet) then you can be (almost) positive they are what they claim to be.


----------



## Mullered

frida80 said:


> if no one is going to test their blue capsules I'm going to bed.
> 
> I'm sorry for those who got the red ones. Those vendors are just playing with us.
> /me pissed off.
> 
> this sounds like MATRIX: red pill or blue pill....... bahhhh
> Fuck nasty unscrupolous vendors!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGQF8LAmiaE


----------



## Mugz

Maybe now there has been a mass scam, people will stop falling for it.


----------



## wee beefy

right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.


----------



## frida80

@Mullered: 

ahuhauhauah!!! he tooked the red one!!! Neo being scammed XD


----------



## Mugz

wee beefy said:


> right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.



Shill alert!!


----------



## RC Ninja




----------



## Mullered

wee beefy said:


> right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.



Either the powder wasnt mixed so well with the red ones  meaning some are good and others are dud.  Or its no coincidence this is your 1st post


----------



## enthios2000

Scoobied77 said:


> Well I can confirm the red capsules are a complete waste of time and I will certainly getting a refund for them.
> 
> 
> 
> These are certainly not the 'dogs nuts'.




REFUND - LOL, let me know if you actualy get it? Read the small print, you have to return 75%. How do you do that if you have used 1 out of the 3 capsules????


----------



## Phraktal

wee beefy said:


> right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.



emptied bowels?  hmm.  you won't take offence if we think you're still full of shit, right?


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Mullered said:


> Either the powder wasnt mixed so well with the red ones  meaning some are good and others are dud.  Or its no coincidence this is your 1st post




specially after i just mailed the vendor asking for an explanation on why the trip reports regarding his cherries on here suck big hairy ones, he told me 80 percent of his clients are happy so he doesnt care ....he clearly does


----------



## swedger77

wee beefy said:


> right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.



Im fishing for shills, I think I've got a bite.


----------



## Shambles

wee beefy said:


> right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.



400mg taken in under an hour?!? If that's 6-APB it must be incredibly low quality or cut to ribbons. No way anybody could take that much f the good stuff in so short a space of time - I know cos I've tried 

Interesting that you report it to be active (albeit at high dose) when others have not found that to be the case (but took standard 6-APB doses). Would suggest it's maybe something active but not 6-APB to me. My money would be on a cocktail of various legals to approximate a similar effect only with much higher dose required hence the need for so much powder per cap.

Or there is the shill possibility...


----------



## enthios2000

wee beefy said:


> right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.




you seem to be the only one whose red pills work - and its your first post!!!!


----------



## wee beefy

Mullered said:


> Either the powder wasnt mixed so well with the red ones  meaning some are good and others are dud.  Or its no coincidence this is your 1st post



i took it out the cap and mixed it up, whether it my 1st post or not it would have no bearing on the effects of this "stuff" what i posted was an honest account of my activity today.


----------



## MrDoIt

Right...I really wanted to give this product the benefit of the doubt so am going to take affirmative action and drop again, to either prove or disprove the theory that some bad/some good.

I know this is not really a good thing to be doing but just to confirm the first capsule is inactive 100%.

This one I will take out of cap also,mix it up and bomb it in a rizzla...

Here we go again down the rabbit hole...


----------



## Scoobysnacks

enthios2000 said:


> REFUND - LOL, let me know if you actualy get it? Read the small print, you have to return 75%. How do you do that if you have used 1 out of the 3 capsules????




just part fill one with the scum behind ya foreskin dryed out , vola , job done haha


----------



## Mullered

Scoobysnacks said:


> specially after i just mailed the vendor asking for an explanation on why the trip reports regarding his cherries on here suck big hairy ones, he told me 80 percent of his clients are happy so he doesnt care ....he clearly does



I wonder if he'd like a dry-bumming from the other 20%


----------



## Mugz

you are having a laugh if you think that anyone will give a refund. That defeats the purpose of a scam.


----------



## frida80

enthios2000 said:


> REFUND - LOL, let me know if you actualy get it? Read the small print, you have to return 75%. How do you do that if you have used 1 out of the 3 capsules????



This trick of returning 75% of 3 pills??? Really? 
That's EVOL vendor crap. Fuck em.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Shambles said:


> 400mg taken in under an hour?!? If that's 6-APB it must be incredibly low quality or cut to ribbons. No way anybody could take that much f the good stuff in so short a space of time - I know cos I've tried
> 
> Interesting that you report it to be active (albeit at high dose) when others have not found that to be the case (but took standard 6-APB doses). Would suggest it's maybe something active but not 6-APB to me. My money would be on a cocktail of various legals to approximate a similar effect only with much higher dose required hence the need for so much powder per cap.
> 
> Or there is the shill possibility...



he means the 400mg in cap , filler included, ie he split cap into two


----------



## wee beefy

oh and by the way thanks for the friendly welcome.


----------



## Shambles

Does the small print also specify whether digging nuggets out of the come-up shit (if it even manages to induce that) count toward the 75%? Just a thought...


----------



## Leeroy84

wee beefy said:


> i took it out the cap and mixed it up, whether it my 1st post or not it would have no bearing on the effects of this "stuff" what i posted was an honest account of my activity today.



^^^^^lmfao, if id dropped at 4pm 2nite id be pretty spaced out now still and theres no way id be able to put a post together like that in such a short space of time since his last post.

especially since 6-apb should last even longer than e's


----------



## Scoobysnacks

wee beefy said:


> oh and by the way thanks for the friendly welcome.




lol, yeh, i thought this place wd be filled with the official five cartels shills, i believe you and damn all the rest lol

ps... where did mr donkey go, he said he was buzzing, not sure if he was being ironic though, wait till Mullered takes his till i decide one way or the other


----------



## Shambles

Scoobysnacks said:


> he means the 400mg in cap , filler included, ie he split cap into two



Fair enough if that was the case. Still interested to hear more details as it's the only positive report and differs so wildly from all the others though. If there are as many duds as it would suggest if this report is true then that's not such great news either, mind.


----------



## Jmax

Cap emptied out, weighed 80mg, poured back in.

Dropped at 21:30


Relaxed on the sofa with a 6 pack Becks beside me. Exact settings I had with the sample a couple weeks back.

feeling of light-headedness around 15 mins after dropping, similar to how I felt before vomiting with the samples! Signs are positive. 

Sweaty palms. I'm putting the laptop down for a while to fully appreciate what MAY come my way.


----------



## Shakermaker864

i really feel for the guys that have purchased these red capsules, i can totally understand where they were coming from though, maybe it was worth a try.
i certainly didn't mock anyone who got them, i just wanted to hear some results, never mind hopefully not too long to wait now for the real deal


----------



## MrDoIt

Well second dose ingested. Hope I can be more positive about this one...


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Shambles said:


> Fair enough if that was the case. Still interested to hear more details as it's the only positive report and differs so wildly from all the others though. If there are as many duds as it would suggest if this report is true then that's not such great news either, mind.



another guy gave good reports his nick was mydeaddonkey 

 i got 3 x 100mg 6-apb capsuals today
swallowed one around 20 mins ago (4:50pm)
will update as i go along

6pm now and there is a deffinate buzz coming on feel very uplifted and like everything is perfect in the world
the buzz its getting stronger all the time it feels the same as comming up of my first e


6:25pm
just smoked a joint of some nice blueberry weed
my pupils are normal although my jaw is getting a little jittery and music sounds better and i have the urge to dance
am starting to get some mild visuals (things just look different not sure how but they do)

7:57pm
just snorted another 100mg
buzz is very good very spaced out feeling colours are wild no rushes just a constant fucking great feeling



cant seem to see the colour of cap in his posts

he has taken reds



Quote:
Originally Posted by frida80 

the Reds seem no good so far...



he replied 

they are very good ive had about 125mg plus fillers and im fucked now best thing ever


----------



## dAZZLER

Jmax said:


> Cap emptied out, weighed 80mg, poured back in.
> 
> Dropped at 21:30
> 
> 
> Relaxed on the sofa with a 6 pack Becks beside me. Exact settings I had with the sample a couple weeks back.
> 
> feeling of light-headedness around 15 mins after dropping, similar to how I felt before vomiting with the samples! Signs are positive.
> 
> Sweaty palms. I'm putting the laptop down for a while to fully appreciate what MAY come my way.



Not meaning to confuse stuff but Mr Jmax is talking about bluesh capsules yes?


----------



## Mullered

Jmax said:


> Cap emptied out, weighed 80mg, poured back in.
> 
> Dropped at 21:30
> 
> 
> Relaxed on the sofa with a 6 pack Becks beside me. Exact settings I had with the sample a couple weeks back.
> 
> feeling of light-headedness around 15 mins after dropping, similar to how I felt before vomiting with the samples! Signs are positive.
> 
> Sweaty palms. I'm putting the laptop down for a while to fully appreciate what MAY come my way.



And to clarify, these are the blue ones?


----------



## scab

dAZZLER said:


> Not meaning to confuse stuff but Mr Jmax is talking about bluesh capsules yes?



Yes.


----------



## wee beefy

Shambles said:


> Fair enough if that was the case. Still interested to hear more details as it's the only positive report and differs so wildly from all the others though. If there are as many duds as it would suggest if this report is true then that's not such great news either, mind.



why would i lie, i only posted because i read all the neg stuff about the reds and i'm sitting wasted on them!


----------



## Mugz

MrDoIt said:


> Well second dose ingested. Hope I can be more positive about this one...



WTF?!!!

You had no effects from the first dose of this random chemical and now you are ingesting more. 

I hope that noone else follows this example.


----------



## Shambles

Scooby: Have been keeping up with that report too. Was the red caps (vendor reference was removed so can't be seen now) and the effects reported - although positive - don't sound like any of the 6-APB reports to me. Snorting 100mg? Not 6-APB, in my opinion.



wee beefy said:


> why would i lie, i only posted because i read all the neg stuff about the reds and i'm sitting wasted on them!



Surely you can see why some are suspicious as your report is so different to the others. And the reverse is also true - why wouldn't you lie? If your report is genuine that's great and it will be shown to be true cos plenty of others are also testing it, but there is also the possibility you are posting with an ulterior motive. I have no idea which (if either) is the case and have merely expressed surprise and interest. I'm not accusing anybody of anything but am also waiting for other reports to confirm or dispute yours is all. Enjoy your caps and I hope you are proved right but am reserving judgement until there are enough reports (or ideally test results) to be sure as I said I would several pages back.


----------



## Osky_P

^^ what colour caps wee beefy


----------



## MrDoIt

Mugabe give me a break. I have already stated quite clearly in my post that the first cap was 100% inactive. Can I make it clear to other people to not follow my actions.


----------



## frida80

Jmax said:


> Cap emptied out, weighed 80mg, poured back in.
> 
> Dropped at 21:30
> 
> 
> Relaxed on the sofa with a 6 pack Becks beside me. Exact settings I had with the sample a couple weeks back.
> 
> feeling of light-headedness around 15 mins after dropping, similar to how I felt before vomiting with the samples! Signs are positive.
> 
> Sweaty palms. I'm putting the laptop down for a while to fully appreciate what MAY come my way.



There you go JMax! 8)
I have big expections on the blue ones.... 
I wish you luck, euphoria and love!!! %)


----------



## Mugz

MrDoIt said:


> Mugabe give me a break. I have already stated quite clearly in my post that the first cap was 100% inactive. Can I make it clear to other people to not follow my actions.



If you are asking others not to follow your actions then why are you doing it?


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Scooby: Have been keeping up with that report too. Was the red caps (vendor reference was removed so can't be seen now) and the effects reported - although positive - don't sound like any of the 6-APB reports to me. Snorting 100mg? Not 6-APB, in my opinion.



it was 100mg of the stuff cut with binder so that would equate to 25mg of active substance (whatever that is)


----------



## frida80

Shambles said:


> Scooby: Have been keeping up with that report too. Was the red caps (vendor reference was removed so can't be seen now) and the effects reported - although positive - don't sound like any of the 6-APB reports to me. Snorting 100mg? Not 6-APB, in my opinion.



I totally agree. I was lucky enough to sample the real stuff.
What he had wasn not 6-APB.


----------



## Mullered

mugabe said:


> If you are asking others not to follow your actions then why are you doing it?



No offence Mugabe, but I do alot of things I wouldnt expect others to do.  I would probably have done the same in his boots



frida80 said:


> There you go JMax! 8)
> I have big expections on the blue ones....
> I wish you luck, euphoria and love!!! %)



Glad I have both to choose from (as long as the blue ones turn up in time)

Cant wait to get a refund on my red ones


----------



## Scoobysnacks

wee beefy said:


> why would i lie, i only posted because i read all the neg stuff about the reds and i'm sitting wasted on them!



i dont disbelieve you wee beefy, peeps are always rightly or wrongly being acused of being shills, i have and been accused of being one,if only id want free chems for life haha, it goes with the terrority, dont think your meager first post helped, it wd be nice to see a in depth trip report if your upto it, cheers mate


----------



## wee beefy

red,  i dont understand it cause these ones are spot on, oh and by the way it takes me about 4 attempts to get ma post sounding right.


----------



## jpcardiff

mugabe said:


> WTF?!!!
> 
> You had no effects from the first dose of this random chemical and now you are ingesting more.
> 
> I hope that noone else follows this example.


It beggars belief. 

I can understand the excitement surrounding the effects of 6-apb but people need to stop kidding themselves. No matter how much you want something to be 6-apb it aint gonna change a damn thing

Hoping to hear better things about the blueish caps, certainly sounds more promissing


----------



## dAZZLER

frida80 said:


> There you go JMax! 8)
> I have big expections on the blue ones....
> I wish you luck, euphoria and love!!! %)



Wish mine were blue 

My red uns should be here tomorrow so we'll see won't we. Still hopeful, clinging onto every positive news about les rouges. It does seem however that removing from the capsules and mixing is recommended as a first step.  Seems to make common sense.


----------



## Trancendmental

Rather odd how mydeaddonkey and our new friend wee beefy have the exact same deft writing style dontchathink? Strange how they both seem to be alone in waxing lyrical on good old redcap. 


"mydeaddonkey" -  "they are very good ive had about 125mg plus fillers and im fucked now best thing ever"

"weebeefy" - right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.  

I should be risking a ban right now by calling you both all the names under the sun. Horrible words, probably a few empty threats too.

Instead I will let of steam by having a proper fucking go at myself.


----------



## Mullered

wee beefy said:


> red,  i dont understand it cause these ones are spot on, oh and by the way it takes me about 4 attempts to get ma post sounding right.



Is your jaw ratteling at all.  What about your visual field, any 'wiggling'


----------



## MrDoIt

Im doing it because I want to.


----------



## Mullered

Trancendmental said:


> Rather odd how mydeaddonkey and our new friend wee beefy have the exact same deft writing style dontchathink? Strange how they both seem to be alone in waxing lyrical on good old redcap.
> 
> 
> "mydeaddonkey" -  "they are very good ive had about 125mg plus fillers and im fucked now best thing ever"
> 
> "weebeefy" - right 1st post, been reading this topic for weeks. got red caps this am. allergy test @ 3pm, washed and showerd took 200mg(used scales) at 16.25. took another 200mg at 17.05. bitter tasting, took over an hour to take hold, during which time feeling of nausea and emptied bowls. since then been smashed, comes in waves feel like its wearing off this comes steaming back. feels like i've been doing pills all day. still going dont feel need to re dose.
> 
> I should be risking a ban right now by calling you both all the names under the sun. Horrible words, probably a few empty threats too.
> 
> Instead I will let of steam by having a proper fucking go at myself.



the 'i've' and 'ive' is different.  Dont think its the same person


----------



## wee beefy

Mullered said:


> Is your jaw ratteling at all.  What about your visual field, any 'wiggling'



a bit of grinding of knashers, vision was impaired, blurry. also i'm unsteady  on my feet.  localised heat sensations. arms and neck. pyrexic also.


----------



## MrDoIt

Noun1.pyrexia - a rise in the temperature of the body; frequently a symptom of infection

Had to look that one up !!


----------



## fazehans

fuck, ive ordered reds... what a bastard... luckly have some others on the way aswell though.

refund time? i assume if you send the whole package back without even 1 being tried they would do a refund?

unless it is just a total scam to get as much money as possible and do a runner...

but then that shop isnt likely to do much business anymore (if that is the case)


----------



## scab

Mullered said:


> the 'i've' and 'ive' is different.  Dont think its the same person


The same person using both is quite commonplace.  The overall style is very, very similar, however, and is a close match for a certain red cap vendor's appearance earlier in the thread.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Can we just burn the user agreement now then?


----------



## Mullered

fazehans said:


> fuck, ive ordered reds... what a bastard... luckly have some others on the way aswell though.
> 
> refund time? i assume if you send the whole package back without even 1 being tried they would do a refund?
> 
> unless it is just a total scam to get as much money as possible and do a runner...
> 
> but then that shop isnt likely to do much business anymore (if that is the case)



If the money is refunded then fair do's.  I think the vendor may have been scammed himself, too quick to get this stuff on sale without getting samples sent out and tested first


----------



## Mullered

scab said:


> The same person using both is quite commonplace.  The overall style is very, very similar, however, and is a close match for a certain red cap vendor's appearance earlier in the thread.



Interesting


----------



## wee beefy

scab said:


> The same person using both is quite commonplace.  The overall style is very, very similar, however, and is a close match for a certain red cap vendor's appearance earlier in the thread.



what a load of pish, made my laugh anyway.


----------



## yetanotherforum

quick off the mark for a man twatted on a new drug. 

just sayin'...


----------



## scab

wee beefy said:


> what a load of pish, made my laugh anyway.


Not making any accusations.  Just observing.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## fazehans

its a shame you cant trust anyone in this business, where are all the honest happy go lucky "SCREW IT LETS HAVE A FUCKING GOOD TIME" people at?

i wish it was the 60's, i wish money didnt exist actually


----------



## Mullered

yetanotherforum said:


> quick off the mark for a man twatted on a new drug.
> 
> just sayin'...



my thoughts exactly

Do mods have the ability to check the IP's of BL users? Would soon clear this up!


----------



## yetanotherforum

56 pages and barely any usable info. Mainly speculation and promotion/reverse shills/. 

total madness.


----------



## TMenderoflives

Sounds like ive been scammed with the red ones aswell, the drugpig inside me took over and made me make an order.

At least they say that they will stick by their refund policy if we're not happy, fair play to them for that


----------



## fazehans

TMenderoflives said:


> Sounds like ive been scammed with the red ones aswell, the drugpig inside me took over and made me make an order.
> 
> At least they say that they will stick by their refund policy if we're not happy, fair play to them for that




lets hope thats not just aload of bullshit though


----------



## Jmax

At +50 minutes now. Came close to vomiting around 15 minutes ago. Made myself walk down the road as my gf is dozing upstairs and didn't want to worry her.

Very empathogenic - want to chat a lot. Smile a lot. Does this make sense? Last time after about 2 hours I was gone for the count so don't blame me if I don't come back on for a while after this. Not as full on as last time but then again only an hour gone.

Excited.


----------



## wee beefy

yetanotherforum said:


> quick off the mark for a man twatted on a new drug.
> 
> just sayin'...



just saying......... i'm loving the crap people spout. all i gave was an honest account. i'm not a liar, i'm not using other names. you can take my account of events or leave them. i'm not trying to deceive anyone.


----------



## yetanotherforum

This forum, to retain its HR ethos, needs a thread where someone with a sample of: 

a) the original synth, or anything they are sure is 6-APB

and b) any shit sold as 6-APB by anyone

are tested and compared with the results posted publically. 

FAST


----------



## Scoobysnacks

like to see more trip reports, there has only been 4, one dissapeared after a promising start to his trip report, one ate 3 large sandwiches!!, i dont eat that in a day lol, one bad one and one from a first time poster, can anyone who has took a red cap please post results


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Jmax said:


> At +50 minutes now. Came close to vomiting around 15 minutes ago. Made myself walk down the road as my gf is dozing upstairs and didn't want to worry her.
> 
> Very empathogenic - want to chat a lot. Smile a lot. Does this make sense? Last time after about 2 hours I was gone for the count so don't blame me if I don't come back on for a while after this. Not as full on as last time but then again only an hour gone.
> 
> Excited.



what colour caps?

doh...read back they the blue ones


----------



## scab

wee beefy said:


> just saying......... i'm loving the crap people spout. all i gave was an honest account. i'm not a liar, i'm not using other names. you can take my account of events or leave them. i'm not trying to deceive anyone.



People are _taking or leaving your account of events_.  Why are you arguing with something you agree people are entitled to do?


----------



## Shambles

yetanotherforum said:


> 56 pages and barely any usable info. Mainly speculation and promotion/reverse shills/.
> 
> total madness.



There's loads of good info - this thread has been gone through and the bullshit removed several times by several mods already. It's just the posts from the last 24 hours or so that are yet another clusterfuck. They too will be sorted once it's quietened down enough to be practical. It's hard enough just keeping up with it and getting rid of the worst of the worst stuff at the moment but it will be done.

Mullered: Yes staff can do IP checks and action taken if required. It's not quite as instant as you may think though. Also more than casual suspicion is required to justify such action.

Jmax: Sounds very promising. Have fun and report back as and when possible


----------



## fazehans

Jmax said:


> At +50 minutes now. Came close to vomiting around 15 minutes ago. Made myself walk down the road as my gf is dozing upstairs and didn't want to worry her.
> 
> Very empathogenic - want to chat a lot. Smile a lot. Does this make sense? Last time after about 2 hours I was gone for the count so don't blame me if I don't come back on for a while after this. Not as full on as last time but then again only an hour gone.
> 
> Excited.



what colour were these?


----------



## frida80

wee beefy said:


> a bit of grinding of knashers, vision was impaired, blurry. also i'm unsteady  on my feet.  localised heat sensations. arms and neck. pyrexic also.



you know what? IMHO you and the other Donkey dude in TR, just described something very unpleasent- It didn't seem a fun time. actually it didn't seem like anything to me. 

 I'm sorry I don't have good words in english to explain better, but I can't rrellay FEEL you were having a good time.
Reports from 6-APB sounds totally different.
I dont know if anyone understand what I mean...


----------



## dAZZLER

Scoobysnacks said:


> what colour caps?




Blue damn him 

Only joking - fair dos!


----------



## Mullered

Jmax said:


> At +50 minutes now. Came close to vomiting around 15 minutes ago. Made myself walk down the road as my gf is dozing upstairs and didn't want to worry her.
> 
> Very empathogenic - want to chat a lot. Smile a lot. Does this make sense? Last time after about 2 hours I was gone for the count so don't blame me if I don't come back on for a while after this. Not as full on as last time but then again only an hour gone.
> 
> Excited.



Sounds exactly like my experience with 6-APB so far!


----------



## scab

frida80 said:


> you know what? IMHO you and the other Donkey dude in TR, just described something very unpleasent- It didn't seem a fun time. actually it didn't seem like anything to me.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have good words in english to explain better, but I can't rrellay FEEL you were having a good time.
> Reports from 6-APB sounds totally different.
> I dont know if anyone understand what I mean...



You make perfect sense.  He doesn't appear to be in the 6-APB headspace at all.


----------



## frida80

fazehans said:


> what colour were these?




Jmax had blue, which actually turned blu on Marquis.


----------



## AnotherDay

Scoobysnacks said:


> like to see more trip reports, there has only been 4, one dissapeared after a promising start to his trip report, one ate 3 large sandwiches!!, i dont eat that in a day lol, one bad one and one from a first time poster, can anyone who has took a red cap please post results



I like that!

anyway, introducing myself.
Been watching this thread for a few weeks & signed up yesterday.
I've got nothing but waiting on delivery (non-reds).

Keep the reports coming!


----------



## frida80

@scab: thank you. Nice to be understood!!


----------



## Shambles

frida80 said:


> you know what? IMHO you and the other Donkey dude in TR, just described something very unpleasent- It didn't seem a fun time. actually it didn't seem like anything to me.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have good words in english to explain better, but I can't rrellay FEEL you were having a good time.
> Reports from 6-APB sounds totally different.
> I dont know if anyone understand what I mean...



Definitely understand what you mean. It's the big thing missing from even the more positive reports. Anyone who recalls when there were several people testing the samples in one night here must be noticing the totally different atmosphere tonight. Tonight is all aggression, disappoinment and flaming. Was totally different whenever 6-APB was being live reported before. Maybe pure coincidence but is anyone feeling like tonight is the dawning of a new Summer of Love?


----------



## fazehans

i dont think you would even be able to report if it was really working that well


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Definitely understand what you mean. It's the big thing missing from even the more positive reports. Anyone who recalls when there were several people testing the samples in one night here must be noticing the totally different atmosphere tonight. Tonight is all aggression, disappoinment and flaming. Was totally different whenever 6-APB was being live reported before. Maybe pure coincidence but is anyone feeling like tonight is the dawning of a new Summer of Love?



Forgetting the red ones, Jmax definitely sounds like he's talking about 6-APB

ooh 100 posts again.  Sure that will have dropped down again by the morning lol


----------



## Shambles

Ha! You'd better make a few more if you still want your post count to be in triple digits tomorrow, for sure :D

Jmax' report is sounding very promising indeed. Is the only post tonight that has the whiff of 6-APB about it for me.


----------



## frida80

fazehans said:


> i dont think you would even be able to report if it was really working that well



with my 110mg sample I wasn't able to do a live report.
Actually I didn't want to. I just kept my notebook near me, to keep some notes but I totally forgot about it.. sometimes I was saying: "oh yeah, I have to take notes of this experience", and wrote a word or 2. But for the first couple of hours I couldn't even see what I was writing and I had better things to feel, do, think and look at 
When experience was over I looked at my notebook and it looked totally pointless. 8)

Maybe it's not the same for everybody, but for me 110mg (47kg) was STRONG!
(and I loved it)


----------



## fryingsquirrel

Shambles said:


> Maybe pure coincidence but is anyone feeling like tonight is the dawning of a new Summer of Love?


It's gonna be a Fall of Love if they don't hurry.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Mullered said:


> Forgetting the red ones, Jmax definitely sounds like he's talking about 6-APB
> 
> ooh 100 posts again.  Sure that will have dropped down again by the morning lol



lmao, ya will never make the 100 high club ya big troublecauser 

 only kidding ya mate


----------



## fazehans

frida80 said:


> with my 110mg sample I wasn't able to do a live report.
> Actually I didn't want to. I just kept my notebook near me, to keep some notes but I totally forgot about it.. sometimes I was saying: "oh yeah, I have to take notes of this exprience", and wrote a work or 2. But for the first couple of hours I couldn't even see what I was writing and I had better things to feel, do, think and look at
> When experience was over I looked at my notebook and it looked totally pointless. 8)
> 
> Maybe it's not the same for everybody, but for me 110mg (47kg) was STRONG!
> (and I loved it)



agreed, btw frida80 its Jay Hawkins from the research chemical group just so you know, thought I should actually sign upto bluelight as ive been watching it for ages!


----------



## zamzams

I've had 3x100 reds attempted to be delivered today but was out. I'm going away for the weekend tomorrow night and will not be back until Tuesday night. Will do a TR then but i will remain highly skeptical about the whole thing until i see it marquis tested.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Ha! You'd better make a few more if you still want your post count to be in triple digits tomorrow, for sure :D
> 
> Jmax' report is sounding very promising indeed. Is the only post tonight that has the whiff of 6-APB about it for me.



Hehe it's nearly bed time for me Shambles but I will see what I can

For the sake of being fair (and only for that reason) If we are calling other people on here shills, we must also take Jmax's reports with a pinch of Salt.  Personally I believe him and what he's describing is the same experience I had, especially going for a walk and moving about to ward of the sickness.  Dont take this the wrong way Jmax Im just inviting you to comment and convince me even more 

My keyboard is fucked so from now on I cannot be arsed to keep going back in and inserting the missing letters


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> like to see more trip reports, there has only been 4, one dissapeared after a promising start to his trip report, one ate 3 large sandwiches!!, i dont eat that in a day lol, one bad one and one from a first time poster, can anyone who has took a red cap please post results


3 snadwiches or not he felt no effect from his capsule. Just accept the red caps are not filled with 6-apb

My pal is a gutsy fuck and went full on at a bbq and was off his nut after 2hrs on the proper stuff

You is clutching at straws mister


----------



## dAZZLER

Reckon I am going to log off now - disappointed but educated. 
Hope to read more reports soon.


----------



## feeny87

so are these blue ones the real deal then yeh?


----------



## zamzams

frida80 said:


> Jmax had blue, which actually turned blu on Marquis.



blue caps or blue powder or blue reaction. i'm confused 8(

EDIT: i actually don't know what colour mine are yet will have to wait n' see.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

fryingsquirrel said:


> It's gonna be a Fall of Love if they don't hurry.



i just want to experience getting an ecstacy like high again and maybe im to keen, but it not to much to ask, nearly ordered some amt ( sounds scrummy), but i cd never get a 12 hour window spare and sleep to goto work next morning, so i want some legit get me nicely 6-apb and i want some now haha

lmao@ Last edited by zamzams; Today at 23:02.. Reason: realisation in hindsight 

like me then


----------



## yetanotherforum

Shambles said:


> Definitely understand what you mean. It's the big thing missing from even the more positive reports. Anyone who recalls when there were several people testing the samples in one night here must be noticing the totally different atmosphere tonight. Tonight is all aggression, disappoinment and flaming. Was totally different whenever 6-APB was being live reported before. Maybe pure coincidence but is anyone feeling like tonight is the dawning of a new Summer of Love?



markedly different. there's coherence, very few typos, very quick replies, no music videos being posted, no one virtually hugging each other. 

Not one person who seems to be buzzing off the red caps in the way you, Gzero and Skyline GTR did from the powder samples. I'll draw my own conclusions.


----------



## zamzams

jpcardiff said:


> 3 snadwiches or not he felt no effect from his capsule. Just accept the red caps are not filled with 6-apb
> 
> My pal is a gutsy fuck and went full on at a bbq and was off his nut after 2hrs on the proper stuff
> 
> You is clutching at straws mister



hmm, thought as much.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Mullered said:


> Hehe it's nearly bed time for me Shambles but I will see what I can
> 
> For the sake of being fair (and only for that reason) If we are calling other people on here shills, we must also take Jmax's reports with a pinch of Salt.  Personally I believe him and what he's describing is the same experience I had, especially going for a walk and moving about to ward of the sickness.  Dont take this the wrong way Jmax Im just inviting you to comment and convince me even more
> 
> My keyboard is fucked so from now on I cannot be arsed to keep going back in and inserting the missing letters




+1 , was thinking just that myself, blue ones, have to do some research, not heard anything about blue ones, got my "who shot kennedy hat on", i smell a rat


----------



## fazehans

I think im going to send the red ones back as soon as they arrive!

although I really wanted them for this weekend


----------



## MrDoIt

hey guys - Ive been honest in effects, or rather lack of them throughout the evening. I said earlier today that I would report as is, and not try to dramatise in any way. Just another disappointment at present.


----------



## Shambles

zamzams said:


> blue caps or blue powder or blue reaction. i'm confused 8(
> 
> EDIT: i actually don't know what colour mine are yet will have to wait n' see.



Hehe. That caused some confusion a while back so it's not just you 

Blue capsules and a blue Marquis result apparently.

Worth pointing out that those selling red caps will probably just put whatever is in them in blue caps instead now if Jmax' report is shown to be accurate. Mullered makes a fair point that it is also a single report and should be treated with the same scepticism as all the others so far. Must admit it his posts "feel" much more like somebody on 6-APB than any of the others but scepticism is wise nonetheless. We shall see what we shall see.


----------



## frida80

zamzams said:


> blue caps or blue powder or blue reaction. i'm confused 8(
> 
> EDIT: i actually don't know what colour mine are yet will have to wait n' see.



He had translucent blue  caps which he tested on Marquis and turned blue.
(which is a good sign), 6-APB it's supposed to go dark blue on Marquis.


----------



## zamzams

Scoobysnacks said:


> i just want to experience getting an ecstacy like high again and maybe im to keen, but it not to much to ask, nearly ordered some amt ( sounds scrummy), but i cd never get a 12 hour window spare and sleep to goto work next morning, so i want some legit get me nicely 6-apb and i want some now haha
> 
> lmao@ Last edited by zamzams; Today at 23:02.. Reason: realisation in hindsight
> 
> like me then



yeah i've been searching high n low for some amt too with no luck, a year ago i went on a mission to get some dmt extracted but ended up giving up on the idea. amt sounds a lot nicer tho.


----------



## jpcardiff

zamzams said:


> blue caps or blue powder or blue reaction. i'm confused 8(
> 
> EDIT: i actually don't know what colour mine are yet will have to wait n' see.



Translucent-blue cap; off white powder (100mg); blue marquis test result

Not a navy blue/black marquis but certainly sounds more like the real deal


----------



## yetanotherforum

jpcardiff said:


> Translucent-blue cap; off white powder (100mg); blue marquis test result
> 
> Not a navy blue/black marquis but certainly sounds more like the real deal



Pix?


----------



## Mullered

Im reserving judgment until Ive tested them myself

From discussions I've had with people the blue ones jmax has may not be the same as the blue ones other have or are expecting.  So dont get too excited.  I will kow for sure by Sunday


----------



## jpcardiff

I'm not testing them just claryfying what's what

Some other fella is hopefully having a tip top evening and will report back tomorrow with any luck


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> Translucent-blue cap; off white powder (100mg); blue marquis test result
> 
> Not a navy blue/black marquis but certainly sounds more like the real deal



did he not say he got 80 mg from his cap??

also i think we are all getting exited about one trip report


----------



## Shambles

He said he had 100mg in the cap but only put 80mg back in after weighing the contents. Many find 100mg to be a strong dose so quite understandable really if he was erring on the side of caution regards dose.

I am not seeing much excitement about his report, but I am seeing some hope expressed and interest in the Marquis result he claims.


----------



## zamzams

i'm pretty sure if this was already mixed with filler before capping there is no way you could calculate how much of 400mg was filler and how much was 6-apb - especially if it was already all mixed up.


----------



## fazehans

i think its absolutely ridiculous they are putting filler in the capsules aswell... why not just the active ingredient?


----------



## Mullered

zamzams said:


> i'm pretty sure if this was already mixed with filler before capping there is no way you could calculate how much of 400mg was filler and how much was 6-apb - especially if it was already all mixed up.



Which ones you talking about? I dont think the blue ones contain filler


----------



## yetanotherforum

Mr Lydon, what do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiXl-UiIufE


----------



## Shambles

zamzams said:
			
		

> i'm pretty sure if this was already mixed with filler before capping there is no way you could calculate how much of 400mg was filler and how much was 6-apb - especially if it was already all mixed up.



Blue caps Jmax received were reported as containing no filler.

Incidentally, the caps I last received also happened to be blue and contained 100mg of 6-APB with no filler. They weren't translucent though so probably not related.


----------



## zamzams

Mullered said:


> Which ones you talking about? I dont think the blue ones contain filler



i don't know...  i've missed some of these threads over the last couple of days, now my head hurts! and now i need a beer but it's packed under a tonne of camping gear in my car out in the rain. brb


----------



## jpcardiff

fazehans said:


> i think its absolutely ridiculous they are putting filler in the capsules aswell... why not just the active ingredient?



Not so ridiculous when you think why they did it. They needed to mask the "ingredient"

A get rich quick scheme designed to prey upon the eager beavers, plain and simple


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Blue caps Jmax received were reported as containing no filler.
> 
> Incidentally, the caps I last received also happened to be blue and contained 100mg of 6-APB with no filler. They weren't translucent though so probably not related.



Your post meets my exact chain of thought.  Is your an official sample shambles? I have been told to expect by my official vendor a blue capsule containing 100mg of pure product  I dont remember Jmax staing whether or not his was an 'official' sample or was purchased elswhere.  Does anyone else actually have a blue one in their possesion that isnt an official sample?



zamzams said:


> i don't know...  i've missed some of these threads over the last couple of days, now my head hurts! and now i need a beer but it's packed under a tonne of camping gear in my car out in the rain. brb



You might as well go get them, I got wet on the way to the store for my 4 pack


----------



## fazehans

jpcardiff said:


> Not so ridiculous when you think why they did it. They needed to mask the "ingredient"
> 
> A get rich quick scheme designed to prey upon the eager beavers, plain and simple



true, isnt it a shame that this scene is all about making money and nothing else now..


----------



## Scoobysnacks

i actually think jmax is a shill and a shill vendor at that, , read his last 7 posts, mentioning tan and white colours to the 6-apb and his were only 100 mg, its all bullshit peeps, we being conned onto the official benzo fury product again, dont let them do it, wait for weekend trip reports of all the caps including the reds, and dont bother searching the net for the blue variety ya wont find them

plus jpcardiff talks exactly like a guy some of us will know from facebook with a massive interest in the pellet form!!!


----------



## frida80

I don't understand. Now why everybody turns out to have the blue ones?
can you explain better?

official blue ones???
what the hell are you guys talking about?????


----------



## zamzams

Ok that's better now 

i was referring to the red ones. so the blue ones are real and (may have) come from elsewhere, i get it now.


----------



## feeny87

i think that all this may just have been one big scam... i know who im trusting and who i will be giving my money to for 6-apb and thats the person who gave me my sample. simple as that.


----------



## Scoobied77

enthios2000 said:


> REFUND - LOL, let me know if you actualy get it? Read the small print, you have to return 75%. How do you do that if you have used 1 out of the 3 capsules????



"If more than 1 Pellet cap has been used for research, we regret that we cannot offer a full money back guarantee"

I've only used one of the three numb nuts.


----------



## Mullered

frida80 said:


> I don't understand. Now why everybody turns out to have the blue ones?
> can you explain better?


 Thats the thing Frida, Im not sure there are many, if any of these blue ones around.  Im taking everything in this thread with a pinch of salt


----------



## FJ1

Has anyone else considered that the original samples weren't 6-apb, but some mix of MDMA and some other RC to build up hype and allow the main distributed to build up hype and scam all the vendors into paying him £££? Maybe now we are finding out how uninteresting 6-APB really is?

Have some powder arriving in a day or two from trusted vendor, will see how that is. Have Red Pills too, but I think they'll be going back where they came from, given the reports tonight.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Shambles said:


> He said he had 100mg in the cap but only put 80mg back in after weighing the contents. Many find 100mg to be a strong dose so quite understandable really if he was erring on the side of caution regards dose.
> 
> I am not seeing much excitement about his report, but I am seeing some hope expressed and interest in the Marquis result he claims.



claims.... yeh thats all it is, perfect capsule, no filler , turns a lot lighter than the sample, o no it turns blue, bingo, a non exsistent cap of the holy grail, they think we are morons and will do anything possible to discrdit anything other than there pellets, well ya gonna get a uber truthful trip report from me on sunday when i have mine and no its not red, yeh and it not just me what smells a rat here, im inclined to believe the positive red reports than any blue or any bad reds, i have read this thread word for word and it stank of corruption most of the way


----------



## Mugz

I thought I would post a 1H-NMR and HPLC for 6-APB that isn't from the "official lab" 

1H-NMR

HPLC


----------



## frida80

@Mullered: shambles is talking about "official blue caps" am I right???

This gets darker. I don't like it. I'm with Scooby. Full of vendors here. Thats my general feeling. Don't want to accuse anyone, but I don't trust anyone. Period.


----------



## Mullered

frida80 said:


> @Mullered: shambles is talking about "official blue caps" am I right???
> 
> This gets darker. I don't like it. I'm with Scooby. Full of vendors here. Thats my general feeling. Don't want to accuse anyone, but I don't trust anyone. Period.



Yes Frida, I think Shambles is on about official samples.  I have one arriving tomorrow, my official vendor says it is in a blue capsule, with no filler.  Very similar to what jmax is describing

I also have recieved these unofficial red ones and should be recieving unofficial blue ones on saturday.  I shall be taking the official one only this week but my girl friend who is as much as a wreck-head as me will be on either the unofficial blue or red ones


----------



## MrDoIt

Just in reply...I have taken 2 of the reds tonight with no effect whatsoever...Im as pissed off as pissed off can be...

Why did these "blue" caps only start being mentioned after people like myself were sampling the "red" caps...

Something is going on and I think a few people on Bluelight know...

I wont be taken for a c*nt again...


----------



## Shambles

I think it best to not go down the road of discussing which people sold which people what stuff in bulk that may or may not have ended up in those red caps - way too far over the line. Let's leave that avenue of discussion alone please. Gonna do a quick clear-up now and let that be the end of that please.

Mullered: Yes the blue caps I received and last reported on are "official" - they even came in branded packaging, although it wasn't the finished version.


----------



## Mugz

Scoobysnacks said:


> claims.... yeh thats all it is, perfect capsule, no filler , turns a lot lighter than the sample, o no it turns blue, bingo, a non exsistent cap of the holy grail, they think we are morons and will do anything possible to discrdit anything other than there pellets, well ya gonna get a uber truthful trip report from me on sunday when i have mine and no its not red, yeh and it not just me what smells a rat here, im inclined to believe the positive red reports than any blue or any bad reds, i have read this thread word for word and it stank of corruption most of the way



You my friend, are delusional


----------



## I NUK3D U

Shambles said:


> I think it best to not go down the road of discussing which people sold which people what stuff in bulk that may or may not have ended up in those red caps - way too far over the line. Let's leave that avenue of discussion alone please. Gonna do a quick clear-up now and let that be the end of that please.
> 
> Mullered: Yes the blue caps I received and last reported on are "official" - they even came in branded packaging, although it wasn't the finished version.



accepted, but people need to know they've been scammed, and the only validation of it being MDAT was the information I gave.

Sorry if it crossed the line


----------



## Scoobysnacks

frida80 said:


> I don't understand. Now why everybody turns out to have the blue ones?
> can you explain better?
> 
> official blue ones???
> what the hell are you guys talking about?????




Frida there are no blue ones its a smokescreen, but there are defo red ones, so they discredit the only ones which are real and a threat and big up the non exsistent blues, im ordering a red one as we speak, ill find out the truth, still think Mullered should neck his and save me a tenner haha


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> i actually think jmax is a shill and a shill vendor at that, , read his last 7 posts, mentioning tan and white colours to the 6-apb and his were only 100 mg, its all bullshit peeps, we being conned onto the official benzo fury product again, dont let them do it, wait for weekend trip reports of all the caps including the reds, and dont bother searching the net for the blue variety ya wont find them
> 
> plus jpcardiff talks exactly like a guy some of us will know from facebook with a massive interest in the pellet form!!!



Do me a favour for crying out loud. I'm not a vendor just find myself getting annoyed at naïve people, yourself top of the list, the type who kept pips in the UK for so long because of your gung-ho attitude

A bit of common sense and you'd save yourselves a lot of heartache and a few quid to boot

Facebook? Not me kidda I'm a bit old for that malarky. 

you've cast doubt on my every word yet I can't see where I've been proved wrong. Which is regretful cos believe it or not I too am looking forward to genuine 6-apb


----------



## I NUK3D U

jpcardiff said:


> Do me a favour for crying out loud. I'm not a vendor just find myself getting annoyed at naïve people, yourself top of the list, the type who kept pips in the UK for so long because of your gun-ho attitude
> 
> A bit of common sense and you'd save yourselves a lot of heartache and a few quid to boot
> 
> Facebook? Not me kidda I'm a bit old for that malarky.
> 
> you've cast doubt on my every word yet I can't see where I've been proved wrong. Which is regretful cos believe it or not I too am looking forward to genuine 6-apb



lol, owned.


----------



## MrDoIt

Scoobysnacks said:


> Frida there are no blue ones its a smokescreen, but there are defo red ones, so they discredit the only ones which are real and a threat and big up the non exsistent blues, im ordering a red one as we speak, ill find out the truth, still think Mullered should neck his and save me a tenner haha




Scooby Im with you in what you say...I also do not beleive there are any "blue" caps...However I have taken 2 of the red ones tonight and they are not 6APB.


----------



## fazehans

there are tons of vendors sticking them into all sorts of coloured caps... as we are not allowed to discuss vendors on here (what aload of shit that rule is) 

its obvious.... there are only a couple of "legit" sites one of them is obviously flogging the red caps, and the other legit one could be any colour


----------



## Scoobysnacks

mugabe said:


> You my friend, are delusional




 ya think, im a happy go lucky guy but i no fucking noob or pushover, i tell it how i see, and this thread has been engineerd from the very beggining, read, well dont read as it has been "cleaned up", telling you they will do anything to ensure benzo fury day goes ahead without competition, if my cap is shit i will say its shit, if its top i will post that, i an old head and saw this from the start  , drugs are drugs and whoever makes money on ya is more than likely shady, legal or not. i stand by that most of the reports tonight will turn out to be false, lets wait and see


----------



## scab

I apologise to those that have been scammed or otherwise harmed for my insensitivity, but the drama surrounding this is almost as entertaining as the substance itself.


----------



## Shambles

FJ1 said:


> Has anyone else considered that the original samples weren't 6-apb, but some mix of MDMA and some other RC to build up hype and allow the main distributed to build up hype and scam all the vendors into paying him £££? Maybe now we are finding out how uninteresting 6-APB really is?
> 
> Have some powder arriving in a day or two from trusted vendor, will see how that is. Have Red Pills too, but I think they'll be going back where they came from, given the reports tonight.



There is no chance whatsoever the original samples were MDMA. I've been using MDMA for 20 years - and in more combos than I can count - and the samples were definitely not MDMA. MDMA-like yes, MDMA-containing no. I can't claim to know for a fact that it was 6-APB but the NMR result given for the tan batch showed 6-APB with some impurities as claimed. Marquis results also suggest an MDxx-type drug but are not the same as for MDMA/MDEA or MDA. It seems likely the original samples were what they claimed to be.

As for the blue vs red capsule thing, I have no idea if the blue caps are being sold anywhere and don't recall Jmax stating whether his was acquired on the open market or was a free sample like the ones I received. Have only seen red ones being sold online myself.


----------



## Mullered

Well I just got totally confused and went back through everything tonight.  What I though I was expecting to be blue is actually clear from what I can tell so actually Im expecting clear caps.  It was the whole tranlucent / clear thing that fucked things up.  I think I had a lot to do with the whole confusion, sorry.  Noticed that no one has come back claiming to have or be expecting blue ones on here tonight and jmax is actually the only person to have blue ones other than the official samples (please correct me if im wrong).  I hope Im wrong because this has cost me money but I suspect that all the legit posters in this thread have been well and truly dry-bummed tonight


----------



## frida80

*snip*

This is crap. I'll do my own research. I'm waiting for my capsules, I dont know in which color they will come and I actually dont' care. I'll test them, I tried the sample so I know how it's supposed to be like. Then if they are no good I'll wait for the official release date and see. But I'm not playing vendors game anymore. As Scooby said drugs are drugs, legals or not. It's a big market. You can see it here. I come from a long experience with street drugs, spent more than half my life on drugs. lI'm not new to this stuff. DIY.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

shambles posted this earlier


"Blue caps Jmax received were reported as containing no filler.

Incidentally, the caps I last received also happened to be blue and contained 100mg of 6-APB with no filler. They weren't translucent though so probably not related."

wow another blue baby to throw into the mix, shambles thought you was steering clear of caps as you posted earlier and ya waiting for aug 1st and pellet day, conicendence ya suddenly had caps with 100mg also and no filler. come on now at least you shd be impartial


----------



## fazehans

Mullered said:


> Well I just got totally confused and went back through everything tonight.  What I though I was expecting to be blue is actually clear from what I can tell so actually Im expecting clear caps.  It was the whole tranlucent / clear thing that fucked things up.  I think I had a lot to do with the whole confusion, sorry.  Noticed that no one has come back claiming to have or be expecting blue ones on here tonight and jmax is actually the only person to have blue ones other than the official samples (please correct me if im wrong).  I hope Im wrong because this has cost me money but I suspect that all the legit posters in this thread have been well and truly dry-bummed tonight



Im expecting in the mail, the red ones and some other colour capsule (maybe clear or blue) from a "legit" vendor... so I will be able to test both out over the weekend.


----------



## yetanotherforum

So what's in the yellow ones?

CONFIRMED
YELLOW BENTINE.

Anyone seen my coat?


----------



## zamzams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te6qG4yn-Ps

it's like the fucking matrix in here


----------



## Trancendmental

scab said:


> I apologise to those that have been scammed or otherwise harmed for my insensitivity, but the drama surrounding this is almost as entertaining as the substance itself.



Yup! I've been glued to this thread all day. I experience a profound elation just reading about this prick tease drug. Almost worth the stupid money I spunked on 10 random red capsules. What is wrong with me? Blame Mephedrone on my compulsive trigger mouse. Meph made me do it


----------



## scab

Scoobysnacks said:


> shambles posted this earlier
> 
> 
> "Blue caps Jmax received were reported as containing no filler.
> 
> Incidentally, the caps I last received also happened to be blue and contained 100mg of 6-APB with no filler. They weren't translucent though so probably not related."
> 
> wow another blue baby to throw into the mix, shambles thought you was steering clear of caps as you posted earlier and ya waiting for aug 1st and pellet day, conicendence ya suddenly had caps with 100mg also and no filler. come on now at least you shd be impartial



Get some sleep, mate.


----------



## MrDoIt

This thread has become as dark as dark can be...

I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.

CLEVER BASTARDS.

Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## yetanotherforum

MrDoIt said:


> This thread has become as dark as dark can be...
> 
> I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.
> 
> CLEVER BASTARDS.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgPY1adc0A
"A fooled man can't get fooled again."


----------



## Mullered

zamzams said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te6qG4yn-Ps
> 
> it's like the fucking matrix in here



Sorry mate, that one already got done ealier on here tonight.  A for effort though :D


----------



## scab

MrDoIt said:


> This thread has become as dark as dark can be...
> 
> I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.
> 
> CLEVER BASTARDS.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.



You, too, need to get some sleep.

You put your trust in someone, gave them money, and they cheated you.  C'est la vie.

If you're this hurt, I dare say you need to give RCs, and all drugs, a wide berth for a while.


----------



## FJ1

Shambles said:


> I can't claim to know for a fact that it was 6-APB but the NMR result given for the tan batch showed 6-APB with some impurities as claimed.



NMR was provided by vendor tho right? Give me a picture of how it's supposed to look, then ten minutes with excel and I'll give you a legit-looking NMR. 

On the other hand if it was done by an independent source that you trust, then I take it back.


----------



## frida80

MrDoIt said:


> This thread has become as dark as dark can be...
> 
> I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.
> 
> CLEVER BASTARDS.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.



I totally agree.
And Shambles... you weren't going to have  the caaps and now you have the blue caps.

Also: Jmax post was cancelled. I remember him writing that he was disappointed, ordered 1 grm in powder form and 3 blue caps came out. insted.

Why has is post been canceled??' cleaning'????

What's going on here? I don't wanna play vendors game.


----------



## yetanotherforum

This thread has been like an amazing soap opera. I'll be gutted when the real thing comes out. 

Why the fuck have people spent money on random powder off random websites, guzzled it, and then moaned? 

The whole reason there's no vendor discussion on BL is to protect people. If BL said a vendor was good, and then someone died, who'd be up in court? The site's owners. And there are huge forums here filled with sensible HR info. It's just the shoddy, shabby, seedy money-raking UK RC market post-meph that has dragged this place down. 

If I were bluelight's owners, I'd delete every single post on 6-WTF-APB-LOL, and make an FAQ page instead, with just info. No posts, nada. One list of facts, figures, pictures. It'll be the deathj of this place  and for the people who come here for support, guidance, help and advice, that's a fuck of a lot sadder than for someone who can't find a dealer and doesn't have the sense to NOT BUY WHITE POWDERS OFF STRANGERS FFS.


----------



## zamzams

well for everyone including myself who's been "dry bummed" tonight. 

hope this will cheer you up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxQW9hyuZVE


----------



## Mullered

FJ1 said:


> NMR was provided by vendor tho right? Give me a picture of how it's supposed to look, then ten minutes with excel and I'll give you a legit-looking NMR.
> 
> On the other hand if it was done by an independent source that you trust, then I take it back.



All the sample reports shared consistent similarities.  I had a sample myself and it tied in with the other sample reports.  I actually didnt report on it being totally amazing, I was actuall unimpressed to a certain extent as I found it missing social stimulation and empathy.  Still Im pretty sure I had 6-apb as well as the other guys that had official samples

Edit - Im starting to feel a bit pissed now so sorry if this doesnt make any sense


----------



## Shambles

Scoobysnacks said:


> shambles posted this earlier
> 
> 
> "Blue caps Jmax received were reported as containing no filler.
> 
> Incidentally, the caps I last received also happened to be blue and contained 100mg of 6-APB with no filler. They weren't translucent though so probably not related."
> 
> wow another blue baby to throw into the mix, shambles thought you was steering clear of caps as you posted earlier and ya waiting for aug 1st and pellet day, conicendence ya suddenly had caps with 100mg also and no filler. come on now at least you shd be impartial



Nope. I was talking about the last sample I received and reported on last week as mentioned recently here...



			
				Me a few posts up said:
			
		

> Mullered: Yes the blue caps I received and last reported on are "official" - they even came in branded packaging, although it wasn't the finished version.



If you go back and check my last report you'll notice I describe the capsules, their contents and weight of those contents and weight of the total caps in detail. I honestly don't recall whether I mentioned the colour cos I had no idea it would be ever matter to anyone. I may have mentioned it, may not - go check if you are that concerned. I received four and took three in total over the night orally and plugged (saving a lil powder from each for another time) and have one left. Just occurred to me mine had are blue when it came up. If you look really closely you'll notice I also said I don't think they are the same cos mine are opaque not transparent.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Trancendmental said:


> Yup! I've been glued to this thread all day. I experience a profound elation just reading about this prick tease drug. Almost worth the stupid money I spunked on 10 random red capsules. What is wrong with me? Blame Mephedrone on my compulsive trigger mouse. Meph made me do it




hey, dont be so hasty, take one and make up your own mind, wdnt believe a word of any of these trip reports


----------



## frida80

Mullered: I felt the lack of empathy too with my sample.


----------



## botfly

hey man. what colour is 6-apb then? first it was tan then it was off white. is it washing powder white yet? also what colour is 6-apdb? there's not as much fucknuggetry surrounding that one it seems.


----------



## MrDoIt

frida80 said:


> I totally agree.
> And Shambles... you weren't going to have  the caaps and now you have the blue caps.
> 
> Also: Jmax post was cancelled. I remember him writing that he was disappointed, ordered 1 grm in powder form and 3 blue caps came out. insted.
> 
> Why has is post been canceled??' cleaning'????
> 
> What's going on here? I don't wanna play vendors game.



Its all a fucking huge scam - Ive only lost £30 so I think I will be able to bear the loss.

Because the more intelligent among us have finally figured out what is going on, we are told we should "get some sleep" and "stay away from RCs"...

BlueLight is shitdeep up to its neck in this whole thing....


----------



## FJ1

Mullered said:


> All the sample reports shared consistent similarities.  I had a sample myself and it tied in with the other sample reports.  I actually didnt report on it being totally amazing, I was actuall unimpressed to a certain extent as I found it missing social stimulation and empathy.  Still Im pretty sure I had 6-apb as well as the other guys that had official samples
> 
> Edit - Im starting to feel a bit pissed now so sorry if this doesnt make any sense



Oh I had a sample too, and I'm confident from the effects that it was the same thing that others had ( tho an underside for me ). 

I've still seen no evidence that it was 6-apb or some other Chen that I and everyone else had tho, if you get what I mean.


----------



## scab

Haha.  We're getting really paranoid now.

There's no such thing as 6-APB, guys.  It's been a lie all along to keep you distracted while legislation to prevent future import of RCs is worked out and pushed through!


----------



## Sweet2TheBeat

MrDoIt said:


> This thread has become as dark as dark can be...
> 
> I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.
> 
> CLEVER BASTARDS.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.



it exists believe me


----------



## Scoobysnacks

MrDoIt said:


> Its all a fucking huge scam - Ive only lost £30 so I think I will be able to bear the loss.
> 
> Because the more intelligent among us have finally figured out what is going on, we are told we should "get some sleep" and "stay away from RCs"...
> 
> BlueLight is shitdeep up to its neck in this whole thing....



should change forum name to "benzo fury pellets"


----------



## Mullered

scab said:


> Haha.  We're getting really paranoid now.
> 
> There's no such thing as 6-APB, guys.  It's been a lie all along to keep you distracted while legislation to prevent future import of RCs is worked out and pushed through!



lol


----------



## botfly

Scoobysnacks said:


> hey, dont be so hasty, take one and make up your own mind, wdnt believe a word of any of these trip reports



could be some dis-info agents working their magic here. it could be the real deal for all we know. a lot of the reports come from newish people. but it probably is just bollocks and fake more likely. it's all a big fucking mystery.


----------



## Mullered

Just wait till all this 6-apb speculation dies down once the official product is released. It will be 5-IAI next .................


----------



## Mugz

Scoobysnacks said:


> hey, dont be so hasty, take one and make up your own mind, wdnt believe a word of any of these trip reports



You pretty much have to be a shill or the actual red capsule vendor himself. Who else would still be encouraging people to buy them when they have had negative reports across the board. 

Back on topic though, I guess I should have waited to post the NMR and HPLC that I got until after this commotion had been cleaned up. I do feel sorry for the mods after this last 24 hours of madness.


----------



## yetanotherforum

MrDoIt said:


> Its all a fucking huge scam - Ive only lost £30 so I think I will be able to bear the loss.
> 
> Because the more intelligent among us have finally figured out what is going on, we are told we should "get some sleep" and "stay away from RCs"...
> 
> BlueLight is shitdeep up to its neck in this whole thing....



Can you say what you mean here: Bluelight mods or Bluelight posters? It's a key difference and one your post leaves ambiguous.


----------



## Shambles

FJ1 said:


> NMR was provided by vendor tho right? Give me a picture of how it's supposed to look, then ten minutes with excel and I'll give you a legit-looking NMR.
> 
> On the other hand if it was done by an independent source that you trust, then I take it back.



NMR was provided by the lab so not independent and was never claimed to be at the time or since. I posted it here and in ADD as I have no knowledge of such things but a copy fell into my lap so posted for others to make sense of. It was slated as showing it to be an impure synth in ADD. Would somebody make public evidence of a poor synth rather than a great one? I don't know. I have yet to see an NMR for the new "improved" synth (off-white version) but it is definitely the same drug and those who've tried it all report the same effects only stronger and with less of the negative effects of the tan version.

Honestly, it all kinda adds up to me far better than all this conspiracy stuff... but as I'm apparently a part of that conspiracy I would say that 8)

Time will tell who told truth...


----------



## frida80

MrDoIt said:


> Because the more intelligent among us have finally figured out what is going on, we are told we should "get some sleep" and "stay away from RCs"...
> 
> BlueLight is shitdeep up to its neck in this whole thing....



yes mate, but actually  the the reason why I'm going to bed is that I'm sick of it all.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

scab said:


> You, too, need to get some sleep.
> 
> You put your trust in someone, gave them money, and they cheated you.  C'est la vie.
> 
> If you're this hurt, I dare say you need to give RCs, and all drugs, a wide berth for a while.



did ya read his post??? he upset with the way this thread has been manipulated not cos he been ripped, everyone who has ordered red pellets give them a chance, shills have been posting negative reports is my gut feeling


----------



## Scoobysnacks

im off i will wait for friends to take a red one and plenty have them before i make a decision and i will take my clear one :D


----------



## scab

Scoobysnacks said:


> did ya read his post??? he upset with the way this thread has been manipulated not cos he been ripped, everyone who has ordered red pellets give them a chance, shills have been posting negative reports is my gut feeling



He was all lightness and happiness until he found out the caps were bunk.  Has nothing to do with reading his post, but rather about reading between the lines.


----------



## frida80

I'll do it a chance. Which ever color comes out.
actually I just had MDAI from one of the big 5 and it sn't good. So why should i trust him just because he is an official one'?
6-APB in near, we dont nee to jump in that game.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> NMR was provided by the lab so not independent and was never claimed to be at the time or since. I posted it here and in ADD as I have no knowledge of such things but a copy fell into my lap so posted for others to make sense of. It was slated as showing it to be an impure synth in ADD. Would somebody make public evidence of a poor synth rather than a great one? I don't know. I have yet to see an NMR for the new "improved" synth (off-white version) but it is definitely the same drug and those who've tried it all report the same effects only stronger and with less of the negative effects of the tan version.
> 
> Honestly, it all kinda adds up to me far better than all this conspiracy stuff... but as I'm apparently a part of that conspiracy I would say that 8)
> 
> Time will tell who told truth...



Indeed


----------



## yetanotherforum

Scoobysnacks said:


> im off i will wait for friends to take a red one and plenty have them before i make a decision and i will take my clear one :D



don't go. it was just getting interesting. I want to know what you base your conviction that the red cap negative trip reports are reverse shills. You keep saying it - but on what basis do you think this?


----------



## jpcardiff

MrDoIt said:


> This thread has become as dark as dark can be...
> 
> I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.
> 
> CLEVER BASTARDS.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.



Get it into perspective.You got scammed through no fault but your own, its not like the warning signs weren't there.

This is still a good source of info it'll be even better once people have wised up a little and start getting the real stuff


----------



## Shambles

Two posts speculating on a members choice of name removed - you both know why.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

yetanotherforum said:


> don't go. it was just getting interesting. I want to know what you base your conviction that the red cap negative trip reports are reverse shills. You keep saying it - but on what basis do you think this?



read my previous few posts


----------



## Mullered

Why cant I post?

Ok I can now, but on my last attempt it said something about it being read by a mod first and I was escorted away from the thread????


----------



## yetanotherforum

hello shambles, if you wanna check my credentials, ask fastanbulbous. we have spoken in real life. don't pul me into this shit. And I don't know why.


----------



## frida80

look like vendor talk to me.
But I'm tired. Going to bed. I know who you are. I know.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> Two posts speculating on a members choice of name removed - you both know why.



ah cool, I was replying to one of those posts


----------



## yetanotherforum

sorry shambles, i misunderstood. fair enough deletion. 

i misinterpreted your point to suggest that i know this fucker. I don't. 

I do know he's defending these red caps to the death. 

Speakingh of death, let's hope they don't kill someone as they neck three waiting for them to work, eh?


----------



## FJ1

yetanotherforum said:


> hello shambles, if you wanna check my credentials, ask fastanbulbous. we have spoken in real life. don't pul me into this shit. And I don't know why.



I suspect it was removed because it helped I'd the vendor of the red pills, not cos he mistrusts you.


----------



## MrDoIt

frida80 said:


> look like vendor talk to me.
> But I'm tired. Going to bed. I know who you are. I know.




That makes 2 of us Frida...Nitenite..


----------



## yetanotherforum

FJ1 said:


> I suspect it was removed because it helped I'd the vendor of the red pills, not cos he mistrusts you.



yeah, my mistake. see my following posts. 

fast-moving thread this,  and I think my line of questioning was bothering Shaggy's mate.


----------



## Mullered

yetanotherforum said:


> yeah, my mistake. see my following posts.
> 
> fast-moving thread this,  and I think my line of questioning was bothering Shaggy's mate.



Seriously I think your all wrong on this assumption.  Trust me


----------



## scab

Mullered said:


> Trust me



Not asking for much in this thread, eh!  Heh.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

yetanotherforum said:


> sorry shambles, i misunderstood. fair enough deletion.
> 
> i misinterpreted your point to suggest that i know this fucker. I don't.
> 
> I do know he's defending these red caps to the death.
> 
> Speakingh of death, let's hope they don't kill someone as they neck three waiting for them to work, eh?



who ya calling a fucker , im saying give them a chance and dont believe one bad report, ya niave noob, peeps have vested interests in this , less of the insults k?


----------



## MrDoIt

Mullered said:


> Seriously I think your all wrong on this assumption.  Trust me



Have to agree with you there - and I posted regarding inactive Redcaps...


----------



## Shambles

Mullered said:


> Why cant I post?
> 
> Ok I can now, but on my last attempt it said something about it being read by a mod first and I was escorted away from the thread????



That's odd... have never known of a message anything like that existing. You sure it wasn't the one about contacting admin that comes up when the server has a wobble? Honestly have no idea about that but a load of posts were being removed by at least two mods around that time so I'd guess it was related to that. No idea though, to be honest. Probably a conspiracy to bury the truth 

FWIW, my browser keeps fucking up and freezing at the moment - pretty sure it's cos this thread is going into meltdown under the weight of posts and paranoia flying around


----------



## frida80

yetanotherforum said:


> sorry shambles, i misunderstood. fair enough deletion.
> 
> i misinterpreted your point to suggest that i know this fucker. I don't.
> 
> I do know he's defending these red caps to the death.
> 
> Speakingh of death, let's hope they don't kill someone as they neck three waiting for them to work, eh?



*snip*

I don't belive a word.
One day I'll know the truth.
surely I won't learn anything true here.
/me annoyed


----------



## infinity2k7

This thread has got so much shit in it its ridiculous, can't believe people actually trying to determine if people are on a drug from their posts. This thread should just be closed, the only useful post regarding this drug was the NMR analysis in ADD.


----------



## FJ1

Shambles said:


> Honestly, it all kinda adds up to me far better than all this conspiracy stuff...
> 
> Time will tell who told truth...



yeah, i agree on balance the signals point to ineptness rather than conspiracy. 

Just couldn't figure why we were giving any weight at all to a non- independent NMR


----------



## frida80

Shambles said:


> That's odd... have never known of a message anything like that existing. You sure it wasn't the one about contacting admin that comes up when the server has a wobble? Honestly have no idea about that but a load of posts were being removed by at least two mods around that time so I'd guess it was related to that. No idea though, to be honest. Probably a conspiracy to bury the truth
> 
> FWIW, my browser keeps fucking up and freezing at the moment - pretty sure it's cos this thread is going into meltdown under the weight of posts and paranoia flying around



also the post of JMax getting the 3 blue caps while he was meant to receive1gr powder has been removed.


----------



## Mullered

scab said:


> Not asking for much in this thread, eh!  Heh.



Come on Scab, what you trying to say there?

Without diverging into the contents of PM's I know this guy isnt trying to promote the red caps, he has rightly seen that these blue ones dont exist (in the way people seem to think).  Only Jmax actually reported having blue ones.  I caused a lot of confucion by getting the whole translucent / clear thin mixed up.


----------



## yetanotherforum

Scoobysnacks said:


> who ya calling a fucker , im saying give them a chance and dont believe one bad report, ya niave noob, peeps have vested interests in this , less of the insults k?



sorry, no real offence meant. I use 'fucker" and "cunt" almost interchangably as words for "geezer". 

If you know the person involved in that post of yours, and feel it appropriate to name him, and locate him, and identify many elements of his life, findable with rudimentary searches, then  I think the charge of naivety lies at our door, Scoobysnacks. 

This whole thing will end badly. Money and drugs and violence are never far apart, sadly. And in the heated atmosphere of this thread tonight, I'd like to say that this refers to no one here. I'm thinking of the time friends of mine in Manchester were tied up in cupboards after selling weed in the wrong town, when they had shotguns pulled on them for a grand, a miserable fucking grand. 

Anyway, peace, good luck to all of you and goodnight. I'm not gonna post again tonight, will just read instead. That's what I did most days for the last 5 years, after all.


----------



## Mullered

Shambles said:


> That's odd... have never known of a message anything like that existing. You sure it wasn't the one about contacting admin that comes up when the server has a wobble? Honestly have no idea about that but a load of posts were being removed by at least two mods around that time so I'd guess it was related to that. No idea though, to be honest. Probably a conspiracy to bury the truth
> 
> FWIW, my browser keeps fucking up and freezing at the moment - pretty sure it's cos this thread is going into meltdown under the weight of posts and paranoia flying around



Dunno mate didnt read it properly, thought it send something about the post being reviewed first and that I would now be taken awat from the thread.  Was probbably just a wobbly as you say 

Jeez my keyboard is so fucked!!


----------



## scab

Mullered said:


> Come on Scab, what you trying to say there?
> 
> Without diverging into the contents of PM's I know this guy isnt trying to promote the red caps, he has rightly seen that these blue ones dont exist (in the way people seem to think).  Only Jmax actually reported having blue ones.  I caused a lot of confucion by getting the whole translucent / clear thin mixed up.



Ah, I'm only joking about all the paranoia in here.  I'm sure you're perfectly trustworthy.


----------



## Mullered

scab said:


> Ah, I'm only joking about all the paranoia in here.  I'm sure you're perfectly trustworthy.



No worries dude I wasnt sure if it was sarcasm or not, no offence taken 

Well 1am is my limit tonight, will be an interestin read in the morning, night all


----------



## CatfishRivers

the 6-apb maze of mirrors! trust no one! lol. at first I cared, now I am just laughing my ass off...


----------



## Mugz

It is turning into a bit of a circus in this thread. I do hope that this doesn't spill out to the rest of bluelight.


----------



## yetanotherforum

CatfishRivers said:


> the 6-apb maze of mirrors! trust no one! lol. at first I cared, now I am just laughing my ass off...



me too mate. 

great bit o social history, though. 

and with that, goodnight.


----------



## kailinu

This is just freaking crazy: I am just jumping on the 6-APB bandwagon and in just two days the thread has grown by more than 20 pages. Never saw that before here in BL. gotta lot of catch up work to do


----------



## Mullered

yetanotherforum said:


> me too mate.
> 
> great bit o social history, though.
> 
> and with that, goodnight.



yer most of this will be gone in the morning.  Dont read too much into it guys, its all good fun.  Nite


----------



## Dr Mamba

Poor moderators, and it'll be worst everyday until 1st august.
Tips : dont allow "Join Date : May, Jun, Jull 2010" to post on spam/troll topics :D


----------



## FJ1

kailinu said:


> This is just freaking crazy: I am just jumping on the 6-APB bandwagon and in just two days the thread has grown by more than 20 pages. Never saw that before here in BL. gotta lot of catch up work to do



Wait until the morning and 19 of the 20 will be gone ( including this post ) mostly vendors and people calling each other names


----------



## Shambles

CatfishRivers said:


> the 6-apb maze of mirrors! trust no one! lol. at first I cared, now I am just laughing my ass off...



Tell me about it. Except I ain't laughing too hard cos I'm knackered and need to be up early and travel to the other side of the country. Was hoping for a nice quiet night reading trip reports before bed and end up having to try to keep this thread on track. Ha! Think we can safely say I failed miserably on that front and am bordering on saying "Fuck it" and letting everyone just get on with it 



			
				Frida said:
			
		

> also the post of JMax getting the 3 blue caps while he was meant to receive1gr powder has been removed.



I've removed so many posts tonight they are a blur so really don't remember it. No post is ever actually deleted - staff can still see them - so if it was removed by mistake it will be returned.


----------



## FJ1

Shambles said:


> . Ha! Think we can safely say I failed miserably on that front and am bordering on saying "Fuck it" and letting everyone just get on with it



Best thing to do is delete all of the last 20 pages ( cept maybe mugabe's links) and just leave the comment. "Bluelight decided not to take the red pill".


----------



## Shambles

Bwahahahaha! You have no idea how tempting that is


----------



## Special_Monster

Fuck, not looked at this thread in days and its like a den of wolves. What has actually gone on in here, care to explain?
 I'm not in a sober state to read all of the last 20 pages so I'll be lazy.


----------



## I NUK3D U

*CONFIRMED*

Red pills are Kryptonite

Close this fucking thread sham, seriously. Start a new one tomorrow (we're over 1500 anyway).


----------



## Special_Monster

I WANT TO TAKE THESE RED PILLS IF EVERYONE IS HAVING SUCH A RAVE OVER THEM.

It's like a bar fight jeez, maybe patience and waiting for reports would be better than buying all this crap up.

I still don't get whats gone on,, violence on bluelight!? Never...


----------



## ilikeweed

*What's happening*

hello,

I am trying to make sense of what is happening here?

Is this thread a conspiracy for various vendors and not harm reduction? (i'll know if this is deleted and so will others )

I want to be truthful - I could be considered a vendor in future as I want to sell high grade legal products, (which I won't do (or be able to) here for many reasons) and I am looking to research the different possible products. 

I sampled the reds  (1 400mg white tablet so as I could get my money back) and found them not to cause the effects as mentioned to be 6-apb  earlier in this thread so I would advise in A HARM REDUCTION WAY to not experiment with them

I emptied it into a drink which was downed in one and I do not think I have felt anything, I have drunk 7 or 8 shots of gin and have thought I've started to feel something before reminding myself that's the gin.

I have an experience of other drugs including: cannabis, alcohol, nitrous oxide, mushrooms, xtc, cocaine, amphetamine, salvia, lsa, ketamine, mephedrone, energy 1 (I know!!) mdai, dmc and caffeine!

I have purchased products from this vendor before and been satisfied by the mdai and dmc so didn't thank they were going to be a scam but now I'm wondering if this has been a build up to a scam....

"time will tell"


----------



## jpcardiff

Special_Monster said:


> Fuck, not looked at this thread in days and its like a den of wolves. What has actually gone on in here, care to explain?
> I'm not in a sober state to read all of the last 20 pages so I'll be lazy.


In a nutshell a release of dubious 6-apb came out today

People were politely warned to check the contents and not to go crazy

act-now-think-later-crowd ignored advice and subsequently a lot of toys have been thrown from a number of prams as the chemical failed to deliver

Thus ensued a finger pointing excercise that the more intelligent amoungst us are not infact looking out for the welfare of fellow posters but are in fact part of a large conspriracy which ties Bluelight in with the sale of official 6-apb

You couldn't make it up


----------



## OldBoy

I've loitered around bluelight for a long time but I couldn't resist the temptation of joining in this thread.

I haven't seen any evidence that the samples distributed were actually 6-APB - the vendors said it was and an NMR has been shown around, but did anyone receiving a sample actually have it tested? Hence, we don't know that 6-APB actually has the MDMA-like effects reported. Those samples could have been something else.

Maybe these capsules really are 6-APB, but its effects don't live up to the marketing.

I wonder whether a group of vendors got together and ordered a large amount of what they thought would be the next big thing, which turned out to be crap, leaving them with the problem of getting some return on their money. Hence all the noise about 'it's here in the country', 'no it's not', 'customs have it', 'we are having it resynthed' etc. Maybe all this is just a way of recouping some of their costs.

I hope I am wrong, and 6-APB is great, but I am beginning to get the feeling that it is not.


----------



## I NUK3D U

jpcardiff said:


> In a nutshell a release of dubious 6-apb came out today
> 
> People were politely warned to check the contents and not to go crazy
> 
> act-now-think-later-crowd ignored advice and subsequently a lot of toys have been thrown from a number of prams as the chemical failed to deliver
> 
> Thus ensued a finger pointing excercise that the more intelligent amoungst us are not infact looking out for the welfare of fellow posters but are in fact part of a large conspriracy which ties Bluelight in with the sale of official 6-apb
> 
> You couldn't make it up



^wins.

I also happen to find out the said '6apb' was in fact MDAT, and still, some people continued to encourage it's purchase. hmmmm...

I'm probably just conspiring also though, coz I have a real vested interested in making idiots look like, well, idiots...


----------



## Special_Monster

jpcardiff said:


> In a nutshell a release of dubious 6-apb came out today
> 
> People were politely warned to check the contents and not to go crazy
> 
> act-now-think-later-crowd ignored advice and subsequently a lot of toys have been thrown from a number of prams as the chemical failed to deliver
> 
> Thus ensued a finger pointing excercise that the more intelligent amoungst us are not infact looking out for the welfare of fellow posters but are in fact part of a large conspriracy which ties Bluelight in with the sale of official 6-apb
> 
> You couldn't make it up



I haven't cracked up this much in a while. GOD HAHAHAHAHAHA.

Bluelight being involved? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

God This is better than lizard man thoery for LSD. 


The best comes to those who wait, if everyone had just held their horses and let more reports flow in would they be in this shit.

So many laughs in this thread, who got pointed the finger at? Surely not the original sample tester such as Shambles? 

God you woudn't think people could be so retarded. Got some serious headspace in this thread.


----------



## Shambles

OldBoy said:


> I've loitered around bluelight for a long time but I couldn't resist the temptation of joining in this thread.
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence that the samples distributed were actually 6-APB - the vendors said it was and an NMR has been shown around, but did anyone receiving a sample actually have it tested? Hence, we don't know that 6-APB actually has the MDMA-like effects reported. Those samples could have been something else.
> 
> Maybe these capsules really are 6-APB, but its effects don't live up to the marketing.
> 
> I wonder whether a group of vendors got together and ordered a large amount of what they thought would be the next big thing, which turned out to be crap, leaving them with the problem of getting some return on their money. Hence all the noise about 'it's here in the country', 'no it's not', 'customs have it', 'we are having it resynthed' etc. Maybe all this is just a way of recouping some of their costs.
> 
> I hope I am wrong, and 6-APB is great, but I am beginning to get the feeling that it is not.



That's actually the second time somebody's come up with that theory tonight, Oldboy. Maybe it's right - I honestly don't know. But I suspect it probably isn't. Whilst it's true that nobody who received samples happens to have access to laboratory test equipment so those samples may indeed have been something else entirely, the question then is what were they and where can I get more? Seems very odd that they would rustle up some other drug that doesn't have the same effects as any known drug currently available but does have the expected effects of 6-APB to cover up the fact that actual 6-APB is shit. Ever hear of Occam's Razor? But maybe you are right. I had no way of testing any of my samples so cannot prove it was indeed 6-APB or anything else.

Also, at risk of being called a co-conspirator, nice post JP.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Special_Monster said:


> I haven't cracked up this much in a while. GOD HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Bluelight being involved? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> God This is better than lizard man thoery for LSD.
> 
> 
> The best comes to those who wait, if everyone had just held their horses and let more reports flow in would they be in this shit.
> 
> God so many laughs in this thread, who got pointed the finger at? Surely not the original sample tester such as Shambles?
> God you woudn't think people could be so retarded. Got some serious headspace in this thread.



shambles was accused of being commercially involved earlier, and shilling.

I mean, my left nipple has more commercial drive than shambles lol

 sham


----------



## scab

I NUK3D U said:


> shambles was accused of being commercially involved earlier, and shilling.
> 
> I mean, my left nipple has more commercial drive than shambles lol
> 
> sham



Does your nipple have any capsules to sell?

I'm stupidly eager.  And stupid.  And eager.


----------



## I NUK3D U

scab said:


> Does your nipple have any capsules to sell?
> 
> I'm stupidly eager.  And stupid.  And eager.



At risk of turning this thread down a whole different tangent, then yes, sucking on my nipple, given what I have sampled today, would probably get you higher than the red capsules that are filled with J F Kennedy's dandruff.


----------



## Special_Monster

How could people accuse Shammy?


When the Bluelight mods go on holiday that'll be part of the conspiracy having used this threadt to pay for it!

Damn you need a holiday Shambles after this shit. I'm willing to donate after I sell my red caps


----------



## scab

I NUK3D U said:


> At risk of turning this thread down a whole different tangent, then yes, sucking on my nipple, given what I have sampled today, would probably get you higher than the red capsules that are filled with J F Kennedy's dandruff.



Are they the blue ones?


----------



## Shambles

Just so happens I actually am going away this weekend, Special K. Perfect timing - just when the profits from the red caps comes rolling in :D


----------



## Special_Monster

I have a purple cap. It's my belend? Anyone want?

Yeah I'm going on holiday as well Shambles, we'll drink some nice wine together while rolling in a dough from the red caps.


----------



## ilikeweed

I do hope this has turned out to be a big mistake. and that:

 6-apb exists and is going to be an awesome mdma replcement, which will be here soon
my vendor selling reds has been scammed, not I

and that bluelight is acually a harm reduction forum. I have only recently become aware of bluelight whilst searching for drug names on google. I am *realising I'm just being paranoid and should go back to watching...*


----------



## CatfishRivers

Watchout Shambles they'll be calling you Scambles after the blue caps sold next Thursday are bogus too!


----------



## I NUK3D U

^any plans for the weekend shambles? - people think you need a holiday? 


It's getting worse than xBox live lol. "ANY ONE FOR A 10TH PRESTIGE?!!! - ONLY £1,000"


----------



## I NUK3D U

scab said:


> Are they the blue ones?



Um, well they will be after you've given then a damn good suck I suppose.

They're happily pinkish-skin colour at the moment.


----------



## kailinu

OK, I did a quick catch up, and, er, didn't learn much. I know my post count is not high compared to some others, but I've been posting for 2 years and would not be against simply removing the last 20+ pages: these are pretty pointless IMHO. Just my (bold and uneducated) 2 cents...


----------



## Special_Monster

Yeah just remove, I couldn't read any of this shit, had to actually ask the thread WHAT THE THREAD WAS GOING ON ABOUT!?

I lurk when I'm wired how am I meant 20 pages of nonsense#?


----------



## I NUK3D U

+1, just close the thread and sticky it as an example of (a) who's information to rely on in here (post count > 1 is usually a good start); and (b) why not to hype/sample/promote something that you just happen to receive in the mail.


----------



## Shambles

Kailinu: The vast majority probably will be removed (including this lil wind down chit-chat) and a new thread started. This thread is beyond fucked. As am I... sadly only in the sense that I'm shattered and got a long day tomorrow. Somebody better be loading that BBQ high cos it'll be the least of my needs by the time I get there :D

Nuked: I do need a break and am looking forward to getting one. I'm also looking forward to this 125mg or so of 6-APB I saved from last week. And would you believe it actually is in a blue capsule :D


----------



## OldBoy

Shambles said:


> That's actually the second time somebody's come up with that theory tonight, Oldboy. Maybe it's right - I honestly don't know. But I suspect it probably isn't. Whilst it's true that nobody who received samples happens to have access to laboratory test equipment so those samples may indeed have been something else entirely, the question then is what were they and where can I get more? Seems very odd that they would rustle up some other drug that doesn't have the same effects as any known drug currently available but does have the expected effects of 6-APB to cover up the fact that actual 6-APB is shit. Ever hear of Occam's Razor? But maybe you are right. I had no way of testing any of my samples so cannot prove it was indeed 6-APB or anything else.
> 
> Also, at risk of being called a co-conspirator, nice post JP.



Yes, my theory doesn't really hold up either, because why then would the so called 'official vendors' be sitting on it until August 1 at least?

The release is repeatedly put off, which makes me suspicious, not to mention all the wild accusations in this thread and scammers. I am just about ready to go for methylone instead. Rather the devil you know.


----------



## Special_Monster

Bump on NUK3D.

For now it should just be a lol thread.  HAI GUIES I GOT BLUE CAPS FUCK YOU


----------



## I NUK3D U

Shambles said:


> Kailinu: The vast majority probably will be removed (including this lil wind down chit-chat) and a new thread started. This thread is beyond fucked. As am I... sadly only in the sense that I'm shattered and got a long day tomorrow. Somebody better be loading that BBQ high cos it'll be the least of my needs by the time I get there :D



I think the BBQ fairy will grant your every wish 



Shambles said:


> Nuked: I do need a break and am looking forward to getting one. I'm also looking forward to this 125mg or so of 6-APB I saved from last week. And would you believe it actually is in a blue capsule :D



oh don't start :D


----------



## Special_Monster

So did anyone get banned from this horny teenage boy internet jerk fest?

EDIT

OW MAN THIS SHIT IS LIKE WATCHMEN!

"Tonight we got sold fake shit... SOMEBODY KNOWS WHY"


----------



## I NUK3D U

nah, mod was too busy jerking off over his profits from the scam...

feel free to delete, thank you, that is all


----------



## 33Hz

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but this is what I've managed to extract from the recent shitstorm.







Also, how many people tried the blue ones? Just the one bloke, was it?


----------



## Special_Monster

I'm just sticking in this thread because all the lol trolls have got out, best time for it after this dick twist.


IT IS LIKE WATCHMEN!

"I GOT SOLD FAKE SHIT"
"Sombody knows...SOMBODY KNOWS

SOrry for all crap talk, First time on 2C-I tonight and it's sent me loopy, stronger than I thought it would be.


----------



## I NUK3D U

33Hz said:


> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but this is what I've managed to extract from the recent shitstorm.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how many people tried the blue ones? Just the one bloke, was it?



winner


----------



## iom

*The red caps -- a possible explaination?*

It's sad to see so much hostility over such a promising substance.  It looks like everyone who has contributed meaningful data in the last 24 hours has been attacked and accused of fraud by the mob that continues to grow angrier.    Alas, I feel it's time for me to break my silence.

*I'm often inclined to suspect ignorance before maliciousness as the explanation when things go wrong.*  That a few people have reported positively on their experiences with the red capsules while others have reported total failures leads me to postulate that the persons are actually being truthful.  How could this be?

---

Suppose some fool recently received their multi-kilo shipment of freshly synthed 6-APB and eagerly set off to fill a huge backlog of pre-orders.  Having quickly realized that the process of weighing and filling capsules one-at-a-time is very tedious, this fool had the "seemingly clever" idea to expedite his/her work by diluting the drug with sufficient filler (like powdered sugar? -- tastes sweet; sputters and smokes under reaction to H2SO4) so that the capsules could simply be filled to the brim yielding _average doses_ of about 100 mg.

Sadly, this is a foolish fool because, as has been mentioned, powders cannot be mixed reliably!  Let me furthermore point out the common yet paradoxical observation (by those with industrial/research experience in dry powder chemical operations) that the more powders are stirred, the more heterogeneous mixtures will tend to separate!

Said fool, who even went through the trouble of sampling the product him/herself beforehand, shipped the products with the confidence that his/her customers would be _very_ satisfied.  Well, guess what?  Most of the first few capsules that were shipped contained only SUGAR!  Bummer.  A few did contain 6-APB in doses fairly close to the mean, and those customers that received them are/will be very happy!  Unfortunately, a few customers might end up being *especially lucky and receive ~400mg of 6-APB in capsules purported to contain only 100mg of 6-APB!*  Totally awesome, NOT!  Lest someone accidentally discovers the lethal dose of 6-APB, I strongly advise anyone else who intends to proceed with *extreme caution*!  If said fool happens to be lurking on this forum and is aware of having made such a hazardous mistake, I would implore him/her to privately contact his/her customers immediately to warn them of their potential fate!

---

Now, of course I have no more of a clue than anyone else does as to what these capsules contain, but I believe there are perfectly plausible reasons to believe that most all of those involved here acted in good faith and with perhaps greater naivety.  Other possible explanations?  Maybe it's 6-APDB.  Could 6-APDB be inactive?  Could its activity be inconsistent between subjects?  Maybe it is a big rip-off after all!

If there's one thing that especially encourages the would-be scammers out there, it's that there is a Bluelight thread for this product numbering over 1500 posts mostly filled with highly-charged emotional bickering, obsession, and downright desperation over this new substance.  This evidence stands as a practical guarantee of sweet rewards for anyone low enough to peddle garbage under this beloved brand name.


----------



## I NUK3D U

^ oh please.

Don't tell me, everyone should now re-order because the fool will get it right next time???


----------



## deano88

I NUK3D U said:


> ^ oh please.
> 
> Don't tell me, everyone should now re-order because the fool will get it right next time???



Haga it seems nobody can say anything now without being accused of being a shill/vendor or whatever! I'm getting a headache trying to keep up with this thread. I should be recieving my caps today and guesse what? There not red or blue they are transparent and by saturday i'll know for sure if its the real deal or not and i'm talking nobody elses word for it until I tried it myself. Peace


----------



## Scoobysnacks

jpcardiff said:


> In a nutshell a release of dubious 6-apb came out today
> 
> People were politely warned to check the contents and not to go crazy
> 
> act-now-think-later-crowd ignored advice and subsequently a lot of toys have been thrown from a number of prams as the chemical failed to deliver
> 
> Thus ensued a finger pointing excercise that the more intelligent amoungst us are not infact looking out for the welfare of fellow posters but are in fact part of a large conspriracy which ties Bluelight in with the sale of official 6-apb
> 
> You couldn't make it up




o ya could *snip*

and why did it fail??, 1 bad trip report, we will know by sunday if it truly failed along with the other caps


----------



## Scoobysnacks

I NUK3D U said:


> winner



yeh just the one


----------



## Mona Lisa

Mullered said:


> Well I just got totally confused and went back through everything tonight.  What I though I was expecting to be blue is actually clear from what I can tell so actually Im expecting clear caps.  It was the whole tranlucent / clear thing that fucked things up.  I think I had a lot to do with the whole confusion, sorry.  Noticed that no one has come back claiming to have or be expecting blue ones on here tonight and jmax is actually the only person to have blue ones other than the official samples (please correct me if im wrong).  I hope Im wrong because this has cost me money but I suspect that all the legit posters in this thread have been well and truly dry-bummed tonight



I'm very disappointed too but took a calculated risk so have to be philosophical.  I'll give it one more shot when the official stuff becomes available but I'd imagine it will sell out very quickly.   At least I've tried...win some, lose some.


----------



## Mullered

Mona Lisa said:


> I'm very disappointed too but took a calculated risk so have to be philosophical.  I'll give it one more shot when the official stuff becomes available but I'd imagine it will sell out very quickly.   At least I've tried...win some, lose some.





In many ways it's no different to a laod of people who have brought dud pills of a dealer in a club (or wherever), just usually there wouldnt be a forum discussion about it.  Im too impatient for my own good sometimes and rather than waiting, I take a risk and jump right in.  Like you say, you win some, you loses some Mona.  I think a few of us  lost last night.  It's no conspiracy but I bet the 'big 5' are rubbing their hands togethor this morning


----------



## enthios2000

MrDoIt said:


> This thread has become as dark as dark can be...
> 
> I came on this place to get information on what seemed to be a great new drug - lets face it what better drug could compare it to than E/MDxx to get people hooked. I am one of those people that has been hooked from the beginning. Like many here I guess I just wanted a substance to remind me of all the great times I had as a raver. Sorry to tell you all I beleive we have all been well and truly FUCKED OVER by everyone involved with this new drug, if it even exists. I am sure that people here at Bluelight are involved, and have been from the beginning. What better way to promote a scam for a new drug than through the top-rated drug forum on the net.
> 
> CLEVER BASTARDS.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.




Agree completely, everyone is being scammed, who is involved with who is another question - but I am getting suspicious about everyone (except those who have been scammed)!


----------



## enthios2000

Mullered said:


> In many ways it's no different to a laod of people who have brought dud pills of a dealer in a club (or wherever), just usually there wouldnt be a forum discussion about it.  Im too impatient for my own good sometimes and rather than waiting, I take a risk and jump right in.  Like you say, you win some, you loses some Mona.  I think a few of us  lost last night.  It's no conspiracy but I bet the 'big 5' are rubbing their hands togethor this morning



The way that this everlasting delay has continued, the scammers, the hype -- I am now wondering about the authenticity of the claims for the product of the "official 5"! I have a feeling I will be looking back ina few months time, saying, "I should have seen that one coming"!


----------



## enthios2000

Mona Lisa said:


> I'm very disappointed too but took a calculated risk so have to be philosophical.  I'll give it one more shot when the official stuff becomes available but I'd imagine it will sell out very quickly.   At least I've tried...win some, lose some.



I am sure the official stuff will sell very quickly - but will it work???? - or is it part of the bigger scam !!!!!


----------



## enthios2000

iom said:


> It's sad to see so much hostility over such a promising substance.  It looks like everyone who has contributed meaningful data in the last 24 hours has been attacked and accused of fraud by the mob that continues to grow angrier.    Alas, I feel it's time for me to break my silence.
> 
> *I'm often inclined to suspect ignorance before maliciousness as the explanation when things go wrong.*  That a few people have reported positively on their experiences with the red capsules while others have reported total failures leads me to postulate that the persons are actually being truthful.  How could this be?
> 
> ---
> 
> Suppose some fool recently received their multi-kilo shipment of freshly synthed 6-APB and eagerly set off to fill a huge backlog of pre-orders.  Having quickly realized that the process of weighing and filling capsules one-at-a-time is very tedious, this fool had the "seemingly clever" idea to expedite his/her work by diluting the drug with sufficient filler (like powdered sugar? -- tastes sweet; sputters and smokes under reaction to H2SO4) so that the capsules could simply be filled to the brim yielding _average doses_ of about 100 mg.
> 
> Sadly, this is a foolish fool because, as has been mentioned, powders cannot be mixed reliably!  Let me furthermore point out the common yet paradoxical observation (by those with industrial/research experience in dry powder chemical operations) that the more powders are stirred, the more heterogeneous mixtures will tend to separate!
> 
> Said fool, who even went through the trouble of sampling the product him/herself beforehand, shipped the products with the confidence that his/her customers would be _very_ satisfied.  Well, guess what?  Most of the first few capsules that were shipped contained only SUGAR!  Bummer.  A few did contain 6-APB in doses fairly close to the mean, and those customers that received them are/will be very happy!  Unfortunately, a few customers might end up being *especially lucky and receive ~400mg of 6-APB in capsules purported to contain only 100mg of 6-APB!*  Totally awesome, NOT!  Lest someone accidentally discovers the lethal dose of 6-APB, I strongly advise anyone else who intends to proceed with *extreme caution*!  If said fool happens to be lurking on this forum and is aware of having made such a hazardous mistake, I would implore him/her to privately contact his/her customers immediately to warn them of their potential fate!
> 
> ---
> 
> Now, of course I have no more of a clue than anyone else does as to what these capsules contain, but I believe there are perfectly plausible reasons to believe that most all of those involved here acted in good faith and with perhaps greater naivety.  Other possible explanations?  Maybe it's 6-APDB.  Could 6-APDB be inactive?  Could its activity be inconsistent between subjects?  Maybe it is a big rip-off after all!
> 
> If there's one thing that especially encourages the would-be scammers out there, it's that there is a Bluelight thread for this product numbering over 1500 posts mostly filled with highly-charged emotional bickering, obsession, and downright desperation over this new substance.  This evidence stands as a practical guarantee of sweet rewards for anyone low enough to peddle garbage under this beloved brand name.




*Possible Explanation - BAD QUALITY CONTROL if it is true - if not, its a SCAM !*


----------



## enthios2000

I NUK3D U said:


> ^ oh please.
> 
> Don't tell me, everyone should now re-order because the fool will get it right next time???



If the supplier made a genuine mistake - they will replace with a new batch free of charge! That is customer service, and they will have customers for life - everyone knows that. If they just take the money, then they intended to scam right from the start!


----------



## infinity2k7

It's already legitimately for sale elsewhere. If people weren't so quick to jump on the first dodgy site they find with a google search, selling it in weird unnecessary forms such as capsules, then they would not get ripped off.


----------



## Mullered

enthios2000 said:


> I am sure the official stuff will sell very quickly - but will it work???? - or is it part of the bigger scam !!!!!



I can confirm that the samples from the official vendors are genuine at least.  I sit in both camps here as I have tried and are expecting official samples but am also in possession of these red ones and have some clear (possibly blue) ones on the way.  I think the main vendors are partly to blame for this situation for hyping BenzoFury so much but then not being able to produce the goods in time, but I have no doubt their product will be the real deal


----------



## Scoobysnacks

what basis are we concluding its inactive, read more positive reports than bad ones, of the 4 red cap testers , 2 were happy, we got a bad report off one who ate 3 big sandwiches just before taking!! and one was over the moon with his buzz, he was called a shill and not believed, why shd we believe the guy with the blue cap*cough* bullshit*cough", containing 100 mg and no filler, like i said just wait till more peeps report and lots of peeps who tested the samples have red ones, things will be clearer by tonight

anyone who has red caps please report your expericince


----------



## FreddyB

I've got some Red capsules sitting in the house, and am aware that if someone's going to send a fake product then they're certainly not going to honour their "money back guarantee", so am down some cash if they are indeed fake.

However, I'm still clutching at straws, because lots of people said they were going to take them last night, and there haven't been any positive feedback, BUT, everyone agrees that if you're tripping on these, no way could you type up a trip report.

What I'm basically saying, is I'm going to keep an open mind for any reports coming out today, and may try them tonight myself in the hope that I'm not totally down, and can have a fun night. (the wife's already decided they're bogus, and that we should totally give up on the RC scene until it's settled down, which is good advice, but I'm not willing to just flush them (and the money I spent on them) down the toilet without even trying them for myself).


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Mullered said:


> I can confirm that the samples from the official vendors are genuine at least.  I sit in both camps here as I have tried and are expecting official samples but am also in possession of these red ones and have some clear (possibly blue) ones on the way.  I think the main vendors are partly to blame for this situation for hyping BenzoFury so much but then not being able to produce the goods in time, but I have no doubt their product will be the real deal



Mullered they are clear , no blues , well only in this thread haha

freddy there were 3 positive reports, 2 glowing, we had one bad report and another one for the blue one ,also excellent but lies imo


----------



## Scoobysnacks

deano88 said:


> Haga it seems nobody can say anything now without being accused of being a shill/vendor or whatever! I'm getting a headache trying to keep up with this thread. I should be recieving my caps today and guesse what? There not red or blue they are transparent and by saturday i'll know for sure if its the real deal or not and i'm talking nobody elses word for it until I tried it myself. Peace



+1, i also am getting the same as you Deano and will now take sat also, hope we end up gurning like "the old gits" together haha


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Special_Monster said:


> I have a purple cap. It's my belend? Anyone want?
> 
> Yeah I'm going on holiday as well Shambles, we'll drink some nice wine together while rolling in a dough from the red caps.



if and when it proved the reds are duds and lots of people have lost money hope ya feel good about yaself , and do men drink wine? haha


----------



## HorseyP

Scoobysnacks said:


> if and when it proved the reds are duds and lots of people have lost money hope ya feel good about yaself , and do men drink wine? haha



Withnail!? One of the greats.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

HorseyP said:


> Withnail!? One of the greats.



upper class twit


----------



## Jmax

I haven't read the last few pages, so I don't know how everyone else got on, and I am going to write a detailed TR when I get back from the gym, but i'll just give a few details now. On a side note, there was no way I could have written anything from about 90-100 minutes in, I was a wobbly mess (in that good APB way of course):

-Trip was shorter (3-4 hours) and not as intense, there were no visuals at all apart from blurred edges to things. That was disappointing to me. As I came down I began to think it was mixed, albeit slightly, with other ingredients. Almost vomited again on the comedown.  
-Empathogenic feelings lasted the ENTIRE trip. I had a HUGE urge to wake my missus up for pretty much the whole time. Felt very chatty. I love that fact about this RC.
-Feel much worse this morning than I did after the samples. This is concerning and DEFINITELY makes me think the product was impure. Feelings of dissociation and an inability to concentrate for more than a few minutes. Hopefully this will subside by the evening.


The trip was lovely don't get me wrong, but I am displeased with receiving a product that was impure, having been told it was pure (or 99.8% - the usual bollocks vendors give you.) The caps were even nicely branded and packaged for anyone wondering if they have the same ones as me. Sorry if that's too much vendor talk.  


Will read the rest of this thread when I can, did anyone else have a similar trip to me?


----------



## wcsbcs

There are ways to avoid this paranoia with everyone seeing each other as vendors.

Point out a test panel of 4 or maybe 5 people with a good reputation on Bluelight and a lot of posts and member since I dunno maybe at least 2 yrs or so.

Then when someone here needs to test anything which is new, send the test panel 1 capsule , they test it and give objective and honest trip reports.

Problem solved


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Jmax said:


> I haven't read the last few pages, so I don't know how everyone else got on, and I am going to write a detailed TR when I get back from the gym, but i'll just give a few details now. On a side note, there was no way I could have written anything from about 90-100 minutes in, I was a wobbly mess (in that good APB way of course):
> 
> -Trip was shorter (3-4 hours) and not as intense, there were no visuals at all apart from blurred edges to things. That was disappointing to me. As I came down I began to think it was mixed, albeit slightly, with other ingredients. Almost vomited again on the comedown.
> -Empathogenic feelings lasted the ENTIRE trip. I had a HUGE urge to wake my missus up for pretty much the whole time. Felt very chatty. I love that fact about this RC.
> -Feel much worse this morning than I did after the samples. This is concerning and DEFINITELY makes me think the product was impure. Feelings of dissociation and an inability to concentrate for more than a few minutes. Hopefully this will subside by the evening.
> 
> 
> The trip was lovely don't get me wrong, but I am displeased with receiving a product that was impure, having been told it was pure (or 99.8% - the usual bollocks vendors give you.) The caps were even nicely branded and packaged for anyone wondering if they have the same ones as me. Sorry if that's too much vendor talk.
> 
> 
> Will read the rest of this thread when I can, did anyone else have a similar trip to me?



has anyone got your caps?, any chance of posting a pic?


----------



## Scoobysnacks

wcsbcs said:


> There are ways to avoid this paranoia with everyone seeing each other as vendors.
> 
> Point out a test panel of 4 or maybe 5 people with a good reputation on Bluelight and a lot of posts and member since I dunno maybe at least 2 yrs or so.
> 
> Then when someone here needs to test anything which is new, send the test panel 1 capsule , they test it and give objective and honest trip reports.
> 
> Problem solved




if it was only that simple


----------



## jpcardiff

Scoobysnacks said:


> what basis are we concluding its inactive, read more positive reports than bad ones, of the 4 red cap testers , 2 were happy, we got a bad report off one who ate 3 big sandwiches just before taking!! and one was over the moon with his buzz, he was called a shill and not believed, why shd we believe the guy with the blue cap*cough* bullshit*cough", containing 100 mg and no filler, like i said just wait till more peeps report and lots of peeps who tested the samples have red ones, things will be clearer by tonight
> 
> anyone who has red caps please report your expericince


There you go again with your "sandwich" theory

Before your inane drivel kills someone can I stress to people that eating beforehand does NOT render 6-apb inactive

On a full stomach the onset will be delayed but the come up is still strong


----------



## FJ1

Thx for the report.

Long story short, pretty much everyone else had product from a different vendor, which fizzled. Thread then disintegrated into recriminations, anger, claims that the whole thing is a con, and a few shills turned up as well. You didn't miss much and had more fun than pretty much everyone else :D


----------



## scab

Jmax said:


> I haven't read the last few pages, so I don't know how everyone else got on, and I am going to write a detailed TR when I get back from the gym, but i'll just give a few details now. On a side note, there was no way I could have written anything from about 90-100 minutes in, I was a wobbly mess (in that good APB way of course):
> 
> -Trip was shorter (3-4 hours) and not as intense, there were no visuals at all apart from blurred edges to things. That was disappointing to me. As I came down I began to think it was mixed, albeit slightly, with other ingredients. Almost vomited again on the comedown.
> -Empathogenic feelings lasted the ENTIRE trip. I had a HUGE urge to wake my missus up for pretty much the whole time. Felt very chatty. I love that fact about this RC.
> -Feel much worse this morning than I did after the samples. This is concerning and DEFINITELY makes me think the product was impure. Feelings of dissociation and an inability to concentrate for more than a few minutes. Hopefully this will subside by the evening.
> 
> 
> The trip was lovely don't get me wrong, but I am displeased with receiving a product that was impure, having been told it was pure (or 99.8% - the usual bollocks vendors give you.) The caps were even nicely branded and packaged for anyone wondering if they have the same ones as me. Sorry if that's too much vendor talk.
> 
> 
> Will read the rest of this thread when I can, did anyone else have a similar trip to me?


You still neglect important details, such as whether these caps were 'official' samples, or you bought them.

Try and be a little clearer when describing their physical appearance, if not the source, as people have had a hell of a time trying to distinguish between the various reported caps.


----------



## wcsbcs

Scoobysnacks said:


> if it was only that simple



It can be, just a little common sense and a moderate amount of intelligence is needed.
I mean how many times is this vendor shit happening here at BL? I am new but I guess this must be happening a lot of times and it can ruin the good spirit of this forum.


----------



## Vurtual

Jmax said:


> Will read the rest of this thread when I can, did anyone else have a similar trip to me?



Hey JMax - were the capsules you got free samples from the big 5 or 'unoffical purchases'?  

It looks like your report was the only one that sounded even slightly like 6-apb (and the only blue caps) - because of this it's mistrusted by many posters 

(not me - i don't know anything- you could all be written by a government AI for all i know and i'm the only human present (i'm a forum-solipsist)).


----------



## pofacedhoe

i havent even made much of an effort to aquire 6apb but from what i have, the release date keeps being pushed back. either way buying something in the mean time is stupid, have some patience people and wait until lots of confirmed reports come in after the official release date.

this thread is full of shit (in places) and scoobysnacks doesn't help neither do most of the new posters with few posts who joined with the last three months.

while people are excited about a new drug lets not lose our wisdom which surely some of you must have gained over years of internet transactions. i have been ripped off before (over the last couple of years) but mostly in the form of said post never arriving. get over it learn and use your brain or it will happen once again.


----------



## seejay33

Been reading this thread last few days and what it smacks of is too much talk an only a couple of reports....  keep asking myself why, something doesn't add up...

Considering this thread is on fire its very strange ...  

I've had a sample when they were sent out from an official distributor so I know what to expect but with so many question marks right now I'm tempted to swerve buying any for now


Seejay


----------



## ShitHitsTheFan

jesus, fucking train wreck this thread.. i feel for the mods having to clean up this crap


----------



## koalakoala

This is actually funny. I don't want to sound aloof, but the turn of events here has seemed pretty predictable to me for a while. The question I'm asking myself is, why haven't the 'other' moderators (i.e. those not involved in this scam) reined the 6apb cheerleaders in?! 

As to this comment " There are ways to avoid this paranoia with everyone seeing each other as vendors.

Point out a test panel of 4 or maybe 5 people with a good reputation on Bluelight and a lot of posts and member since I dunno maybe at least 2 yrs or so.

Then when someone here needs to test anything which is new, send the test panel 1 capsule , they test it and give objective and honest trip reports.

Problem solved "

WELL. Hahahaha. Think about it. It might occur to you that this is precisely NOT what you'd want. Do you realise that the situtation here approaches that which you describe? With Shambles shaping everyone's opinion? What we want is a lot of reviews, by a lot of people, so that we have a chance to form a real opinion regarding this stuff. If you give a few people massive marketing power, they have a massive incentive to do what is happening here. Shambles how much dough did you make on this?!


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

^ Now that is paranoia... Come to think of it, who WAS that man on the grassy knoll? Shambles? Maybe Mugabe really IS Mugabe and it is all a big double bluff...


----------



## hazard

All very strange. Lots of people talking but very few taking which makes little sense. Also as a significant number on here were probably never sure about the original trip reports how can they be sure about the new ones? 
However the forum on the red caps' vendor's website is interesting in that at least one positive report has a similar writing style to the vendor's in having no use of capitals and a tendency to use double letters when spelling ('waggon' 'burried'). This isn't definitive proof of shilling of course but the writing style was also similar to a poster on here last night... 
I suspect that the vendor may have started with good intentions and found himself with crap product and landed in the middle of a storm. It should be pointed out that the red caps have been on pre-order for quite a while which seems to suggest it is unlikely that they have just filled the caps with filler. The vendor also posted about two weeks ago that he had received the pellets but that they were so crumbly that he had to send them back. 
It is possible that the 6-APB is unevenly distributed in the powder but I haven't had a reply from the vendor on that so I think anyone planning to take one should start with a quarter of the powder. The five 'official' vendors seem pretty adamant that they are the only ones who will have the real stuff however.
It's also strange that most of the posters over the last 24 hours have registered on here only in the last few months. Or maybe that's not strange on second thoughts...


----------



## Deadbeat

I've been following this hype for ages, not posted until now and I am not a vendor!

I thought I would shake things up over the whole blue pill and red pill thing and tell you that I received a clear pill/capsule labeled as 6-apd today...

It is full to the brim of bright white powder and I suspect it is most probably a dud having read what everybody else is saying on here.

Think I will let it gather dust somewhere.


----------



## scab

Deadbeat said:


> I've been following this hype for ages, not posted until now and I am not a vendor!
> 
> I thought I would shake things up over the whole blue pill and red pill thing and tell you that I received a clear pill/capsule labeled as 6-apd today...
> 
> It is full to the brim of bright white powder and I suspect it is most probably a dud having read what everybody else is saying on here.
> 
> Think I will let it gather dust somewhere.



Yes, capsules reported as 6-APB have contained only 100mg of material so far, so a full cap is likely something else.


----------



## chemical messiah

Worst thread in the history of Bluelight.  I would like to read serious research analysis of this new compound, not continous vendor related discussion.


----------



## wcsbcs

koalakoala said:


> This is actually funny. I don't want to sound aloof, but the turn of events here has seemed pretty predictable to me for a while. The question I'm asking myself is, why haven't the 'other' moderators (i.e. those not involved in this scam) reined the 6apb cheerleaders in?!
> 
> As to this comment " There are ways to avoid this paranoia with everyone seeing each other as vendors.
> 
> Point out a test panel of 4 or maybe 5 people with a good reputation on Bluelight and a lot of posts and member since I dunno maybe at least 2 yrs or so.
> 
> Then when someone here needs to test anything which is new, send the test panel 1 capsule , they test it and give objective and honest trip reports.
> 
> Problem solved "
> 
> WELL. Hahahaha. Think about it. It might occur to you that this is precisely NOT what you'd want. Do you realise that the situtation here approaches that which you describe? With Shambles shaping everyone's opinion? What we want is a lot of reviews, by a lot of people, so that we have a chance to form a real opinion regarding this stuff. If you give a few people massive marketing power, they have a massive incentive to do what is happening here. Shambles how much dough did you make on this?!


You miss my point, what you need is credible and honest reviews, not a lot of bogus reviews. 
And I can imagine how you must look with your aluminium foil hat on


----------



## hazard

scab said:


> Yes, capsules reported as 6-APB have contained only 100mg of material so far, so a full cap is likely something else.



Doesn't that depend on what size the cap is? If it's a 400mg red cap and full then the jury is very much out. My understanding is that the other caps are transparent/blue and contain 100mg, possibly in a 100mg cap size?


----------



## the dark destroyer

I emailed last night to ask for a refund on the red ones.. no reply as yet. Has anyone else got a refund yet? i know it aint a huge amount of money but as a student thats like 1 if not 2 nights out (drinks included :D).


----------



## Deadbeat

^^^
No my 'clear' cap definately contains a lot more powder than 100mg, its full. Didn't have a chance to open it for further inspection it this morning as I have more important things to attend too.

If I have an opportunity later I will open it and check for consistency etc and will take a picture and upload it here if it is desired?

I suspect it is bunk anyways and I will probably add it to the collection of Pip Pills I have saved to test when I finally get a testing kit.


----------



## scab

hazard said:


> Doesn't that depend on what size the cap is? If it's a 400mg red cap and full then the jury is very much out. My understanding is that the other caps are transparent/blue and contain 100mg, possibly in a 100mg cap size?



No.  The caps reported as 6-APB were not full.


----------



## jac1999

*Marquis Reaction for the Red Capsules*

So basically it doesn't react to start with.
But after 30 seconds there is some speckled purple that appears.
After 5 minutes it's clearly gone purple but nowhere near as deep or intense as the samples sent out or an MDMA purple.

So what does this mean?

By the way, I would have taken a photo but put my phone in the washing machine this morning


----------



## hazard

jac1999 said:


> By the way, I would have taken a photo but put my phone in the washing machine this morning



Sounds like a good sign!


----------



## Mullered

jac1999 said:


> So basically it doesn't react to start with.
> But after 30 seconds there is some speckled purple that appears.
> After 5 minutes it's clearly gone purple but nowhere near as deep or intense as the samples sent out or an MDMA purple.
> 
> So what does this mean?
> 
> By the way, I would have taken a photo but put my phone in the washing machine this morning



Interesting.  If what you say is true then it might suggest a genuine but heavily diluted product maybe?


----------



## shephard89

lol at a thread 66 pages long for a drug that very little have tried and no one can get hold of.


----------



## hazard

shephard89 said:


> lol at a thread 66 pages long for a drug that very little have tried and no one can get hold of.



Just wait until someone else tries it tonight!!


----------



## shephard89

^^or tries something else entirely, which is more likely


----------



## itsallamyth

interesting indeed, for it to turn purple from what i can gather does indeed show a sign that the magic 6-apb compound is in there somewhere if somewhat diluted


----------



## jac1999

hazard said:


> Sounds like a good sign!



Would have been had I have taken a red capsule.


----------



## deano88

scab said:


> No.  The caps reported as 6-APB were not full.



You mean this blue ones that certain people seem to be talking about? Funny how we not seen any pics what so ever of these blue ones and the person who supposedly done a test never came back with the results

I just recieved mine today and like a few posters earlier they are also clear and filled to the brim now let of tell you this I have had complete faith in this supplier and nothing At all has made me think that they would sell me a bunk product they have been reliable in the past and have always without fail replied to my emails.

But I do realise anythings possibal and I take nothing for granted but I will be extremely shocked if this supplier is trying to pull a fast one and if they have i'll put my hands up and admit I been done like a kipper but i'm taking nobody elses word for it until I tried it myself tomorrow night.

If I get a chance i'll upload some pics later there is no branding on the bag or the pills all it says on the bag is 'benzo fury 6-APB Research chemical not for human consumption'

Anybody else get these same ones?


----------



## scab

deano88 said:


> You mean this blue ones that certain people seem to be talking about? Funny how we not seen any pics what so ever of these blue ones and the person who supposedly done a test never came back with the results
> 
> I just recieved mine today and like a few posters earlier they are also clear and filled to the brim now let of tell you this I have had complete faith in this supplier and nothing At all has made me think that they would sell me a bunk product they have been reliable in the past and have always without fail replied to my emails.
> 
> But I do realise anythings possibal and I take nothing for granted but I will be extremely shocked if this supplier is trying to pull a fast one and if they have i'll put my hands up and admit I been done like a kipper but i'm taking nobody elses word for it until I tried it myself tomorrow night.
> 
> If I get a chance i'll upload some pics later there is no branding on the bag or the pills all it says on the bag is 'benzo fury 6-APB Research chemical not for human consumption'
> 
> Anybody else get these same ones?



These are not the same as the ones being reported as 6-APB.  I'm not saying anything more or less than that as it would only be speculation.


----------



## Deadbeat

Deano88 - 

Sounds like I got the exactly the same as you. I would also agree with your comment regarding the 'V' word.

Doubt I will be eating it anytime soon though.


----------



## deano88

scab said:


> These are not the same as the ones being reported as 6-APB.  I'm not saying anything more or less than that as it would only be speculation.



as far as i know nobody has tried these clear ones yet so yes its speculation


----------



## scab

deano88 said:


> as far as i know nobody has tried these clear ones yet so yes its speculation



It would be speculation if I had speculated.

For the record, once again: So far, full caps have mostly been reported as duds, while those not filled have been reported as 6-APB.

Full, clear caps have yet to be reported on.


----------



## pofacedhoe

try them then or this talk is just more horsecrap


----------



## deano88

scab said:


> It would be speculation if I had speculated.
> 
> For the record, once again: So far, full caps have mostly been reported as duds, while those not filled have been reported as 6-APB.
> 
> Full, clear caps have yet to be reported on.



yeah the red ones have been reported as duds. why have we not seen any pics of these blue ones yet? your just taking some random persons word for it


----------



## scab

deano88 said:


> yeah the red ones have been reported as duds. why have we not seen any pics of these blue ones yet? your just taking some random persons word for it



Am I to take your word that I'm taking their word?


----------



## deano88

i don't care who takes whos word but as long as mine are genuine then i'm happy but i'll tell you nothing but the truth. at the moment i know as much as you. its just annoying i got ten of the little fuckers sitting here and i cant take them til tommorrow night


----------



## Mullered

deano88 said:


> i don't care who takes whos word but as long as mine are genuine then i'm happy but i'll tell you nothing but the truth. at the moment i know as much as you. its just annoying i got ten of the little fuckers sitting here and i cant take them til tommorrow night



I just cant be doing with this speculation.  I wasnt supposed to be doing anything tonight, then having my official sample tomorrow night.  The missus was going to try eith the clear or red ones tommorrow as well.

Well fuck it, enough people have reported back to know these arnt going to kill me and they sound largely inactive so I will be testing one of the Red ones tonight.  As long as the missus doesnt get too pissed off I will try and report live here


----------



## Ghettofox

Hey guys,
  I'm new so bare with me.Been following this thread for a few days and though I do get the feeling some have smoked too much weed,I appreciate what everyone is trying to do.
 I dropped a red cap 40 mins ago,havent eaten all day (bad move.I'm f**king starving.)Gotta kind of pins and needles feeling in my face.Nothing overwhelming but I allergy tested and have even got adrenaline with me,just in case.
 Not unpleasant tho.Cant compare it as I have only done a few pills in my life and most of them were shit.Still,face is a bit numb.Dont feel particularly loved up or anything,tho maybe a little apprehensive and nervous.But I am getting something.


----------



## itsallamyth

deano88 - post me one out tonight and ill happily be your guniea pig in the morning lol

no on a serious not i really hope these clear ones come up to scrath, all the reports so far do not offer much hope, maybe until august 1st we will have nothing but duds, who knows. 

deano88, are you in a postion to do marquis test on these clear ones??


----------



## itsallamyth

excellent ghettofox, live report, keep the updates coming!!


----------



## Mullered

If its real he will be wanting tothrow his guts up in 20 mins time


----------



## frida80

Mullered said:


> If its real he will be wanting tothrow his guts up in 20 mins time



@Mullered: so true!


----------



## hazard

Mullered said:


> If its real he will be wanting tothrow his guts up in 20 mins time



Ah yes, that's what we all want to hear! Copious vomiting!! Something to look forward to!!!
Actually Frida's partner, and others, experienced no vomiting as I recall...


----------



## dinotron_iv

First time poster here, so I probably wont be believed lol

Im a 27 year old male with lots of MDMA, acid and mushroom experience. Never indulged in any RC's except one random pill that was probably 2-CB.

After reading the incredibly positive reports in here especially from Shambles ("second summer of love"!!) I decided to give this a go. I received some of these *red* ones yesterday and was very dissapointed to read the reports but since they didn't seem dangerous I decided to taste a bit.

First off, *mine didn't taste sweet, they tasted very bitter and chemically*, with a small amount of sweetness. One of my capsules had burst in the mail and i dont have scales so i have no idea how much i had, but at a very rough estimate it was about a 3rd of a cap. I immediately notice a slight increased heart rate and a hot flush. I put on some music and after about half an hour in i noticed a couple of quite decent mdma-esque rushes, but nothing major, and they subsided within about an hour or so. My temperature was definitely raised a bit. After that I had trouble sleeping. 

Conclusion : Theres something in these things, no fucking clue if its the real thing though. Its really annoying because id like to give a full one a go, but if the earlier post about the dodgy mix is accurate i don't want to OD!

Not sure how to proceed here folks 8(


----------



## wcsbcs

I think I know what ghettofox experience will be or will not be


----------



## Ghettofox

Mullered said:


> If its real he will be wanting tothrow his guts up in 20 mins time



 Dude,reckon I better eat something?So i have got something to hurl?

I pre ordered these and got them yesterday.Kept a lookout on the thread,and buy all reports I figured they were bunk.But i have got some sort of a buzz. slow building.
 Would have sent them back but one cap split in the bag,so if the 'V' word isnt even answering e-mails,he's not giving me fuck all money back.You could say i have done about 1 and a quarter caps, with dabbing and allergy testing.
 A little blurry visuals,like i've not long ago looked into a bright light.Taking the odd deep exhale,but don;t feel like lying down.


----------



## the big sleep

I am with you, wbsbcs. The laboured point about not eating is the give-away.

If ever anyone wants to know why vendor talk is banned on BL, they should be directed to this thread.


----------



## wcsbcs

I think I will stick to my tested @ 157 mg MDMA pills until the reports get better around augustish
Have fun everyone and stay safe


----------



## hazard

the big sleep said:


> I am with you, wbsbcs. The laboured point about not eating is the give-away.
> 
> If ever anyone wants to know why vendor talk is banned on BL, they should be directed to this thread.



Sorry... What? Are you saying ghettofox is a shill?


----------



## Ghettofox

the big sleep said:


> I am with you, wbsbcs. The laboured point about not eating is the give-away.
> 
> If ever anyone wants to know why vendor talk is banned on BL, they should be directed to this thread.



Haha, Dude,i havent eaten cos im a lazy bastard who cant be arsed to go down stairs.


----------



## wcsbcs

hazard said:


> Sorry... What? Are you saying ghettofox is a shill?


No the red caps are rubbish so no point eating them unles you're very desparate


----------



## Mugz

I don't think he was accusing anyone, just pointing out that the only reason that this thread is a train wreck is because of vendor talk, speculation and other associated junk that has no place on bluelight.

Take a look at the Big and Dandy thread for ANY other chemical and you will see what they are meant to look like. This thread is a massive FAIL.


----------



## Ghettofox

The buzz is there but not getting any stronger now.Warmish glow but,no empathy,no desire to move around or lie down.
 I know,everyone who joins up in the last day or 2 is a shill,but all i can say is,So far,its not worth the money.


----------



## deano88

Mullered said:


> I just cant be doing with this speculation.  I wasnt supposed to be doing anything tonight, then having my official sample tomorrow night.  The missus was going to try eith the clear or red ones tommorrow as well.
> 
> Well fuck it, enough people have reported back to know these arnt going to kill me and they sound largely inactive so I will be testing one of the Red ones tonight.  As long as the missus doesnt get too pissed off I will try and report live here



cant you try the clear ones tonight as nobody tried those yet and i'llbe trying those tommorrow so wanna know what to expect


----------



## scab

Ghettofox said:


> The buzz is there but not getting any stronger now.Warmish glow but,no empathy,no desire to move around or lie down.
> I know,everyone who joins up in the last day or 2 is a shill,but all i can say is,So far,its not worth the money.



Another report sounding like MDAT.


----------



## the big sleep

I've been an non-active viewer of BL for well over a year, and have learnt more than I thought possible thanks to the informed and educated posts of many on here. Indeed, I now look back to my attitude towards experimentation with new substances before I found BL with a mixture of embarrassment and regret. 

No-one can be sure who to believe on this thread, and that in itself is dangerous. We now have people taking pills full of who knows what, reporting who knows what, and people reacting to this reports with no idea whether they are genuine or not. 

It is nothing like a Bluelight thread, in short.


----------



## Ghettofox

wcsbcs said:


> No the red caps are rubbish so no point eating them unles you're very desparate



or,if you have bought them and cant send them back.May as well try em.


----------



## Mullered

deano88 said:


> cant you try the clear ones tonight as nobody tried those yet and i'llbe trying those tommorrow so wanna know what to expect



I would rather do this but the (what I presume to be) clear ones are on the way for a guarunteed delivery tommow morning so only have red ones to play with tonight.

No chance of you trying yours tonight?


----------



## Mullered

scab said:


> Another report sounding like MDAT.



What colour does MDAT go with a marquis test?  Ive read of one red cap being tested with a marquis and apparently it went light purple after a slight delay


----------



## deano88

Mullered said:


> I would rather do this but the (what I presume to be) clear ones are on the way for a guarunteed delivery tommow morning so only have red ones to play with tonight.
> 
> No chance of you trying yours tonight?



cant mate i'm on night shift this week  gonna drag like fuck til tommorrow. be reading the reports on here tonight tho on my phone.


----------



## Ghettofox

Right, Im stepping it up a gear.Im doing about 250ml of T.E.A now as well.
Buzz is there,no stronger no weaker.Not really what I was looking for.I wanted the talk bollocks,phone your ex and tell her you made a huge mistake buzz.So far I havent phoned my ex....
 Shame I havent tried MDAT so I cant compare.After seeing what Gzero and Freda80 put in their posts,it cant be the same thing so far.


----------



## deano88

Ghettofox said:


> Right, Im stepping it up a gear.Im doing about 250ml of T.E.A now as well.
> Buzz is there,no stronger no weaker.Not really what I was looking for.I wanted the talk bollocks,phone your ex and tell her you made a huge mistake buzz.So far I havent phoned my ex....
> Shame I havent tried MDAT so I cant compare.After seeing what Gzero and Freda80 put in their posts,it cant be the same thing so far.



whats T.E.A??


----------



## frida80

Ghettofox said:


> The buzz is there but not getting any stronger now.Warmish glow but,no empathy,no desire to move around or lie down.
> I know,everyone who joins up in the last day or 2 is a shill,but all i can say is,So far,its not worth the money.



I'm sorry Ghettofox... definetely not 6-APB.
Maybe MDAT or MDAI....


----------



## Ghettofox

You'll get it....Ray lemontagne is going on now.Might have to put away the sharp edges.


----------



## Ghettofox

deano88 said:


> whats T.E.A??



Tetley but more likely knowing my cheap arse stepmother,tesco basic.....sorry dude.


----------



## frida80

anyone tried the clear transparent ones yet?
anyone at least opened them? what about the color of the chemical inside?


----------



## FJ1

Ghettofox said:


> or,if you have bought them and cant send them back.May as well try em.



Mmm. I'd bin them.


----------



## wcsbcs

Ghettofox said:


> or,if you have bought them and cant send them back.May as well try em.


Well I have had pills in the past which were crap as well and they did ruin my good mood, sometimes it is best to just throw away the bad stuff and keep some dignity instead of chasing a buzz like a predator chases its prey  hahaha
been there done that didn't like it


----------



## deano88

i have uploaded pics of the clear ones on photo bucket how do i put them on here?


----------



## Ghettofox

Pupils are a bit dilated.Slightest bit of blurriness.perhaps I should have done this in company te be able to really gauge empathy.I could probably eat.No sickness. Sounding like MDAT?
Tried MDAI,this is a little more of an uplift than that.
Still not worth the money,but there is no urge to redose.The buzz is consistent,no waves.


----------



## deano88

[/IMG]

here is my first pic


----------



## deano88

[/IMG]

here is the pill on its own


----------



## deano88

excuse my manky hands haha


----------



## wcsbcs

Thanx for the pic Deano88.
Looks to me like exactly the same cap as the red one only different colour. Is it a 400 mg weighing cap?
If I were you I'd definately do a marquis test.


----------



## deano88

by the way its clear not solid white. its filed to the brim


----------



## deano88

wcsbcs said:


> Thanx for the pic Deano88.
> Looks to me like exactly the same cap as the red one only different colour. Is it a 400 mg weighing cap?
> If I were you I'd definately do a marquis test.



i haven't got scales handy at the moment and i don't have a marquis test unfortunately. i'm sure other people have got these same ones also so maybe they can do a test. i'll be taking mine tommorrow night.


----------



## eggymandoo

Hi again. after following this thread last night, to say i have even less of an idea what these red caps actually contain would be an understatement. Having done an allergy test, and then dabbing approx. 10-15mg last night as a second test i decided to take the plunge and dissolve half the contents in water and do a test. this was exactly 1 hr ago, on an empty stomach. I am experiencing something, quite hard to put my finger on, slight elevation of body temp, mild visuals (comparable to being mildly stoned) apart from that nothing but a very slight buzz or tingling. I will update in 1 hours time. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## deano88

just putting it into clickable thumnails so its easier sorry for posting them twice you can delete my other 2 posts


----------



## Ghettofox

2 and a half hours in.Buzz is still there.I'm impressed with the consistency,no urge to redose,Im suprised that some have taken red caps and felt nothing at all.But I'm not as experienced and probably have no where near the same levels of tolerance as some other BL's.But Im 6ft and 95kg so im not slight either.
 Still want my money back.....


----------



## frida80

Thank you deano88. 

When you have the timee anf if you feel like it, can you open it and see if the chemical is white or off-white color?


----------



## Ghostface

Ok, I think I left this thread at page 50 something.

I have two questions:

1) Is anyone dead yet?

2) Is anyone getting the real buzz?

Ty


----------



## dinotron_iv

Ghettofox said:


> 2 and a half hours in.Buzz is still there.I'm impressed with the consistency,no urge to redose,Im suprised that some have taken red caps and felt nothing at all.But I'm not as experienced and probably have no where near the same levels of tolerance as some other BL's.But Im 6ft and 95kg so im not slight either.
> Still want my money back.....




Can you describe this "buzz" in a little more detail please?

Are you grinding your jaw at all?


----------



## jpcardiff

deano88 said:


> just putting it into clickable thumnails so its easier sorry for posting them twice you can delete my other 2 posts



I apologise if we're going over old ground but are these 400mg or 100mg?


----------



## jpcardiff

frida80 said:


> Thank you deano88.
> 
> When you have the timee anf if you feel like it, can you open it and see if the chemical is white or off-white color?



The colour you see is the powder i.e  bright white

His capsule is translucent


----------



## deano88

Ghettofox said:


> 2 and a half hours in.Buzz is still there.I'm impressed with the consistency,no urge to redose,Im suprised that some have taken red caps and felt nothing at all.But I'm not as experienced and probably have no where near the same levels of tolerance as some other BL's.But Im 6ft and 95kg so im not slight either.
> *Still want my money back*.....



no chance of that happening.

last night there was full of negativity on here and conspiracy theorys lets hope tonight that these clear caps have more postive effects. but then theres always a chance of a rival vendor saying there shit so i'll be taking the more trusted members posts more seriously.

no offence to all the others who have recently joined you could well be honest genuine people but theres too much controversy surrounding this drug at the moment and i'm not taking just any old tom dick or harrys word for it. %)


----------



## wcsbcs

jpcardiff said:


> I apologise if we're going over old ground but are these 400mg or 100mg?



I guess he doesn't know because he has no scale, just said it was filled to the brim.
From what I can tell looks like a 400 mg cap, what do you think?


----------



## Deadbeat

I have the exact same one as deano88.

I will weigh the contents later and post it on here if somebody doesn't beat me to it.

Around 9pm.


----------



## deano88

deadbeat can you post a pic of one opened up as well? are you actually gonna take yours tonight?


----------



## Ghettofox

ok.went for awalk and a fag.definately something worth trying if you have had a red cap.the walking that is.Just opened a can now so lets see if booze is any good on this.My mouth is dry as F**k.would have spoken to my neighbour if i wasnt so aware of my pupils being massive.Instead I just snubbed him.ooops.Sorry to say it but,I just texts my mates a generic 'hows it going' text. Empathy is there.maybe walking around is the key here.


----------



## enthios2000

MrDoIt said:


> Its all a fucking huge scam - Ive only lost £30 so I think I will be able to bear the loss.
> 
> Because the more intelligent among us have finally figured out what is going on, we are told we should "get some sleep" and "stay away from RCs"...
> 
> BlueLight is shitdeep up to its neck in this whole thing....





*Schematics of a Scam*

Without going into pages of rubbish, this whole incidence of 6-APB is a blueprint of a true scam, if ever there was one.

About a year ago, a “new” foreign exchange trading software service arrived promising everyone vast fortunes (or at least – very easy money) by purchasing their Russian designed software. This company even had the “respectable” backing of major international banks.  This is the important part about a successful scam. The scammers will have backing of highly respectable people / institutions, and the flashy web sites. What a scam rarely (although not always) has is a track record, hence the need for respectable backing.  For months on end, customers world-wide had to “wait” for the final results of their testing and proof! Starting to sound familiar???? Thought so.......

This particular Russian enterprise promised the earth, they have a select few who could testify to their ingenious software trading systems, and these companies / individuals would of course testify, as they were all on affiliate sales, and promised few versions of all the software (gee whizz – free money)! The Russian company selling the software, had also managed to get the backing  of some of the world’s leading foreign exchange clearing banks, including the banks presence on their scam web site! All very convincing. Hence, thousands of people throughout the world parted with thousands of dollars, me including being part of this unique project!

Now lets compare with what we have with the 6-apb scenario. A select few who will testify that they are mind blowing awesome tablets / compound, we also have the consistent delays, and the constant reminder that the respectable bl.ru  moderators testifying how fabulous this new concoction is. Did they (bl.ru moderators) actually undertake a spectrographic analysis to see what they actually consumed? Even if it was 6-apb, will what they consumed ever be sold to us mere mortals?

Just as in the Russian software company, who even took the banks (albeit unwittingly along) for their scam (ever imagine banks getting suckered into a scam like this??) suckered everyone into their scam, all us “Joe Blogs” are being suckered into a scam with or without the collusive collaboration of the moderators at bl.ru (I am aware that the moderators maybe part of the scam themselves and *unknowingly involved*!).

This is a scam if ever there was one! 

I managed to get my $$ back from the Russian software company, as I got my top coder to let a worm loose in their system as an advance warning of what will happen if I was not repaid my monies. All monies paid back in 48 hours! Impressive!  As far as I know, I am the only one who was ever given a refund.

Anyone who has bought the red caps (except the shills) let us know if you asked for a refund?


I cannot mention vendor talk – which is a shame, as I have unearthed some interesting “past history” on them.

Good luck to everyone in your search for the new compound.


----------



## jpcardiff

wcsbcs said:


> I guess he doesn't know because he has no scale, just said it was filled to the brim.
> From what I can tell looks like a 400 mg cap, what do you think?



I think you're right. I'd view anything bulked up with suspicion Im afraid


----------



## frida80

Ghettofox said:


> ok.went for awalk and a fag.definately something worth trying if you have had a red cap.the walking that is.Just opened a can now so lets see if booze is any good on this.My mouth is dry as F**k.would have spoken to my neighbour if i wasnt so aware of my pupils being massive.Instead I just snubbed him.ooops.Sorry to say it but,I just texts my mates a generic 'hows it going' text. Empathy is there.maybe walking around is the key here.



No way. This ain't 6-APB. 

Maybe MDAT or MDAI. I believe the second one, since I got the bright
white MDAI and I felt exactly like you are feeling.
I'm happy you're having a good time though.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Try spinning around in circles. Guarenteed to make the red caps activate in your system by centrifuging your blood, which creates the best absorption state for the red capsules contents. Got this info straight from my most trusted source.


----------



## jpcardiff

CatfishRivers said:


> Try spinning around in circles. Guarenteed to make the red caps activate in your system by centrifuging your blood, which creates the best absorption state for the red capsules contents. Got this info straight from my most trusted source.



It really works !!


----------



## Delsyd

infinity2k7 said:


> This thread has got so much shit in it its ridiculous, can't believe people actually trying to determine if people are on a drug from their posts. This thread should just be closed, the only useful post regarding this drug was the NMR analysis in ADD.



Yep.
im quite tempted to close it so i can go through it without more shit posts appearing.


----------



## eggymandoo

Ghettofox said:


> ok.went for awalk and a fag.definately something worth trying if you have had a red cap.the walking that is.Just opened a can now so lets see if booze is any good on this.My mouth is dry as F**k.would have spoken to my neighbour if i wasnt so aware of my pupils being massive.Instead I just snubbed him.ooops.Sorry to say it but,I just texts my mates a generic 'hows it going' text. Empathy is there.maybe walking around is the key here.



after 2 hours now there definitely is some kind of a buzz there, no big pupils no empathy, just mild tracers. half a cap certainly seems to be active, however there are none of the reported effects at this dose, so i will still remain open minded. Things do seem brighter and i have  a slight warm sensation in my stomach. I am 18stone, 6'1" work out 5 days a week in the gym weight training, have a big appetite, yet have not eaten today at all. I'm considering trying a full dose/cap, just to see what happens at double the dose. would be nice if there were more reports of these red caps, i have a feeling a full dose may be trippy. My jaw feels a little gurny also, as if i had been out the night before on mdma.


----------



## dinotron_iv

Ghettofox said:


> ok.went for awalk and a fag.definately something worth trying if you have had a red cap.the walking that is.Just opened a can now so lets see if booze is any good on this.My mouth is dry as F**k.would have spoken to my neighbour if i wasnt so aware of my pupils being massive.Instead I just snubbed him.ooops.Sorry to say it but,I just texts my mates a generic 'hows it going' text. Empathy is there.maybe walking around is the key here.



yes but are you getting eye-wobbles and/or grinding your jaw ???


----------



## deano88

enthios2000 said:


> *Schematics of a Scam*
> 
> Without going into pages of rubbish, this whole incidence of 6-APB is a blueprint of a true scam, if ever there was one.
> 
> About a year ago, a “new” foreign exchange trading software service arrived promising everyone vast fortunes (or at least – very easy money) by purchasing their Russian designed software. This company even had the “respectable” backing of major international banks.  This is the important part about a successful scam. The scammers will have backing of highly respectable people / institutions, and the flashy web sites. What a scam rarely (although not always) has is a track record, hence the need for respectable backing.  For months on end, customers world-wide had to “wait” for the final results of their testing and proof! Starting to sound familiar???? Thought so.......
> 
> This particular Russian enterprise promised the earth, they have a select few who could testify to their ingenious software trading systems, and these companies / individuals would of course testify, as they were all on affiliate sales, and promised few versions of all the software (gee whizz – free money)! The Russian company selling the software, had also managed to get the backing  of some of the world’s leading foreign exchange clearing banks, including the banks presence on their scam web site! All very convincing. Hence, thousands of people throughout the world parted with thousands of dollars, me including being part of this unique project!
> 
> Now lets compare with what we have with the 6-apb scenario. A select few who will testify that they are mind blowing awesome tablets / compound, we also have the consistent delays, and the constant reminder that the respectable bl.ru  moderators testifying how fabulous this new concoction is. Did they (bl.ru moderators) actually undertake a spectrographic analysis to see what they actually consumed? Even if it was 6-apb, will what they consumed ever be sold to us mere mortals?
> 
> Just as in the Russian software company, who even took the banks (albeit unwittingly along) for their scam (ever imagine banks getting suckered into a scam like this??) suckered everyone into their scam, all us “Joe Blogs” are being suckered into a scam with or without the collusive collaboration of the moderators at bl.ru (I am aware that the moderators maybe part of the scam themselves and *unknowingly involved*!).
> 
> This is a scam if ever there was one!
> 
> I managed to get my $$ back from the Russian software company, as I got my top coder to let a worm loose in their system as an advance warning of what will happen if I was not repaid my monies. All monies paid back in 48 hours! Impressive!  As far as I know, I am the only one who was ever given a refund.
> 
> Anyone who has bought the red caps (except the shills) let us know if you asked for a refund?
> 
> 
> I cannot mention vendor talk – which is a shame, as I have unearthed some interesting “past history” on them.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in your search for the new compound.



worrying thing is you could well be right, the thing is the days where people can buy drugs off the internet are obviously numbered and suppliers (not all) are gonna be getting desperate and try more and more dirty tricks. don't get me wrong there are genuine ones out there but the rouges out there will eventualy kill the RC scene and we will be talking about this golden era in 10/20 years time like we do now about the old skool pills of yeasteryear.


----------



## Silverfox

enthios2000 said:


> Anyone who has bought the red caps (except the shills) let us know if you asked for a refund?


 I think the red cap vendor was one of the few that accepted credit cards. If that is the case, anyone that used a card to buy will be protected and will get their money back if they claim.


----------



## Ghettofox

Shiiit.....Too much to answer.
 No gurning,but again,maybe doing this on my own doesn't give the best review.I could look like my nan with her teeth out.
 Thanks Frida80, appreciated.
 As for the spinning around shit.I'll save that for when i'm pissed up with my boozeteam.
I know there is all this speculation of vendors and scams,but at the moment,im on one,so its not a complete waste.Just wish i could get real mdma i suppose.
 My ex just phoned.Still hate her,so maybe not as empathetic as i thought.


----------



## Delsyd

the reason you all are being scammed is you buy something called benzo fury instead knowing what you're actually getting.

Stop being babies, be patient and just wait for someone who ells 6-APB.

i cant understand why you;re all so eager to get ripped off.
Are there no street drugs in UK?


----------



## dinotron_iv

Ghettofox said:


> Shiiit.....Too much to answer.
> No gurning,but again,maybe doing this on my own doesn't give the best review.I could look like my nan with her teeth out.
> Thanks Frida80, appreciated.
> As for the spinning around shit.I'll save that for when i'm pissed up with my boozeteam.
> I know there is all this speculation of vendors and scams,but at the moment,im on one,so its not a complete waste.Just wish i could get real mdma i suppose.
> My ex just phoned.Still hate her,so maybe not as empathetic as i thought.



doesn't sound that promising if your not noticing anything like that, with a decent dose of mdma you would be blind and grinding like fuck, wouldn't need a sitter to tell you about it, although you only had a half yeah?


----------



## deano88

Ghettofox said:


> Shiiit.....Too much to answer.
> No gurning,but again,maybe doing this on my own doesn't give the best review.I could look like my nan with her teeth out.
> Thanks Frida80, appreciated.
> As for the spinning around shit.I'll save that for when i'm pissed up with my boozeteam.
> I know there is all this speculation of vendors and scams,but at the moment,im on one,so its not a complete waste.Just wish i could get real mdma i suppose.
> My ex just phoned.Still hate her,so maybe not as empathetic as i thought.



haha what is it with you and phoning your ex. glad to see your having good time. keep us updated dude


----------



## Deadbeat

Deano88 - 

No I don't intend to take it tonight. I will do my best to upload some pic's and comment on the weight and consistency of the powder when I get home this evening, should be on here around 9pm.


----------



## dinotron_iv

Delsyd said:


> the reason you all are being scammed is you buy something called benzo fury instead knowing what you're actually getting.
> 
> Stop being babies, be patient and just wait for someone who ells 6-APB.
> 
> i cant understand why you;re all so eager to get ripped off.
> Are there no street drugs in UK?



Im new to the Uk, I don't know anyone here very well and I was willing to take this risk as a one-off until i can source something proper.


----------



## Ghettofox

deano88 said:


> haha what is it with you and phoning your ex. glad to see your having good time. keep us updated dude



Haha! no,she just got my sons school stuff from the year.she just phoned me to tell me our son is thick as fuck,love him.
 Cheers mate.Still going pretty strong.


----------



## deano88

Delsyd said:


> the reason you all are being scammed is you buy something called benzo fury instead knowing what you're actually getting.
> 
> Stop being babies, be patient and just wait for someone who ells 6-APB.
> 
> i cant understand why you;re all so eager to get ripped off.
> Are there no street drugs in UK?



course there is but where i live the only things easy to get hold of is weed, base speed, nrg, coke and thats it!!! theres been a mdma drought lately where i am and if you can get it people are charging £55 on the g way too expensive.

its not about drug availability anyway i just want to try something new i'm bored of the same old shit. to be honest i cant wait til musroom season comes around i just need something to pass the time till then.

might try 6-apb with mushrooms one day actualy. might be a nice combo


----------



## Ghettofox

dinotron_iv said:


> doesn't sound that promising if your not noticing anything like that, with a decent dose of mdma you would be blind and grinding like fuck, wouldn't need a sitter to tell you about it, although you only had a half yeah?



No mate,had a cap and a dab.


----------



## dinotron_iv

Ghettofox said:


> No mate,had a cap and a dab.



damn, and you can see the screen to type?? Dissapointing. I might try one of these on my day off anyway, but they don't sound anywhere near as good as mdma/mda.

oh well was worth a try


----------



## deano88

Ghettofox said:


> Haha! no,she just got my sons school stuff from the year.she just phoned me to tell me our son is thick as fuck,love him.
> Cheers mate.Still going pretty strong.



jesus did you go out with vicky pollard or something lol soz m8 

did you say you only took half a dose?


----------



## Ghettofox

deano88 said:


> jesus did you go out with vicky pollard or something lol soz m8
> 
> did you say you only took half a dose?




 Haha! you don't know how close to the truth that is!


----------



## koalakoala

delsyd said:


> the reason you all are being scammed is you buy something called benzo fury instead knowing what you're actually getting.
> 
> Stop being babies, be patient and just wait for someone who ells 6-apb.
> 
> I cant understand why you;re all so eager to get ripped off.
> Are there no street drugs in uk?



please can you delete this whole ridiculous thread???!! This is unworthy of bl. And please look into the side interests of some of your co-moderators, their blatant conflicts of interest and their exploitation of their status as trusted bl moderators endangers the reputation as well as the usefulness of bl.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Nuke it! Nuke it! Nuke it!


----------



## ShitHitsTheFan

Kill it with FIRE


----------



## deano88

koalakoala said:


> please can you delete this whole ridiculous thread???!! This is unworthy of bl. And please look into the side interests of some of your co-moderators, their blatant conflicts of interest and their exploitation of their status as trusted bl moderators endangers the reputation as well as the usefulness of bl.



no offence but who are you to say this thread is riduculous and needs deleting? if anything its only now starting to get interesting and helpfull. i can understand you saying that a week ago but i wanna hear some more on these various capsules so i know what i'm dealing with.


----------



## petebog

Delsyd said:


> Yep.
> im quite tempted to close it so i can go through it without more shit posts appearing.



Do it please.


----------



## dinotron_iv

a separate thread just for these red caps would be good, would like to see the experience reports from them in isolation from all the conspiracy theories, I don't know what to think about them atm and would like to know as much as possible before I drop a whole one.


----------



## the big sleep

I'm struggling to see how trip reports from unknown substances in relatively unknown quantities is helpful.


----------



## dinotron_iv

the big sleep said:


> I'm struggling to see how trip reports from unknown substances in relatively unknown quantities is helpful.



agreed, we need a photograph of a test on one of these red ones asap


----------



## CatfishRivers

dinotron_iv said:


> a separate thread just for these red caps would be good, would like to see the experience reports from them in isolation from all the conspiracy theories, I don't know what to think about them atm and would like to know as much as possible before I drop a whole one.



A separate forum even!


----------



## deano88

petebog said:


> Do it please.



yeah do it! we don't want everybody knowing the red caps are shit the vendors and shills wont be happy 8)


----------



## CatfishRivers

We don't care about whether you get ripped off or not.


----------



## dinotron_iv

CatfishRivers said:


> We don't care about whether you get ripped off or not.



surely you care about harm reduction? isn't that the point of this thread? I dont care if i've been ripped off, i just want to be safe and hopefully find out what it is ive got.


----------



## FJ1

Delsyd said:


> i cant understand why you;re all so eager to get ripped off.
> Are there no street drugs in UK?



I've never quite worked out how one goes about buying street drugs


----------



## Delsyd

there will be no thread for red caps because we dont know what they are and we dont allow speculating what drugs they might be for harm reduction reasons.

this thread will be pruned again tonight.
i agree that it is very unlike PD or BL to have a thread like this but it is almost out of our control.

Look at the posters and when they joined. (this doesnt count those new posters who actually make quality posts)
Its being bombarded by ppl who dont know the rules, constant vendor talk, social chatter and bullshit.

tonight i will close it and go through the last weeks worth of posts.


----------



## deano88

CatfishRivers said:


> We don't care about whether you get ripped off or not.



no but we do care if what we are taking is genuine


----------



## Seith

Delsyd said:


> Yep.
> im quite tempted to close it so i can go through it without more shit posts appearing.


Oh please do.

Everyone test your powder, if you do not have a test kit then do not consume. If you do not get a reaction from the Marquis kit do not consume and *send the fucking things back*. This way you have no consumed the capsule and are able to send it back to the dog that scammed you.

A nice warning as the last post stating that the capsules being sent out may or may not be 6-APB and that you should only consume if you get a positive reaction from the Marquis reagent, if not they should be returned immediately. There was a thread posted about a week back with a picture of what the reaction should look like.


----------



## the dark destroyer

I dont think its realy a good idea to get rid of the thread. This so far reminds us to be wary that there are vendors on BL and also reminds us not to be so freakin stupid next time a 'great new thing comes out'.
Ive been told what i expected that i cant have a refund because i have consumed over 75% (1 out of 3 caps).... also deleted my complaint on his blog.

Looks like i may aswell take the plunge tonight and hope that mine are one of the ok ones.

WELCOME TO THE BENZO LOTTERY!!!


----------



## CatfishRivers

dinotron_iv said:


> surely you care about harm reduction? isn't that the point of this thread? I dont care if i've been ripped off, i just want to be safe and hopefully find out what it is ive got.



Nope don't care one bit. If we were talking about 6-apb, and not some bunch of mystery capsules, then I would care. You all are choosing to put yourself in harms way by buying this crap. So don't pull this harm reduction crap. You already don't care.


----------



## deano88

i can uderstand your reasons for closing the thread but i seriously hope you don't because i'm hoping to get more helpfull info on these clear capsules nobody has tested them yet.


----------



## dinotron_iv

CatfishRivers said:


> Nope don't care one bit. If we were talking about 6-apb, and not some bunch of mystery capsules, then I would care. You all are choosing to put yourself in harms way by buying this crap. So don't pull this harm reduction crap. You already don't care.



Bit harsh tbh, I do care. I have a life and I don't want to chuck it away, i was just naive to the whole "Research Chemical" scene when I ordered. I've had a crash course in the last couple of days thats for sure! Im going to wait for a photograph of a test before i eat anything now.


----------



## CatfishRivers

helpful info: don't eat them, send them back and get your money back.


----------



## hazard

CatfishRivers said:


> Nope don't care one bit. If we were talking about 6-apb, and not some bunch of mystery capsules, then I would care. You all are choosing to put yourself in harms way by buying this crap. So don't pull this harm reduction crap. You already don't care.



Ridiculous


----------



## CatfishRivers

dinotron_iv said:


> Bit harsh tbh, I do care. I have a life and I don't want to chuck it away, i was just naive to the whole "Research Chemical" scene when I ordered. I've had a crash course in the last couple of days thats for sure! Im going to wait for a photograph of a test before i eat anything now.



so you are willing to risk you life after a few days experience. i was probably a bit hasty. what was this crash course? seems to have helped. maybe i should sign up.


----------



## Seith

deano88 said:


> i can uderstand your reasons for closing the thread but i seriously hope you don't because i'm hoping to get more helpfull info on these clear capsules nobody has tested them yet.


How can you be sure what you have is the exact same product as someone else? Well you can't.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Seith said:


> How can you be sure what you have is the exact same product as someone else? Well you can't.



no, it's in a red capsule, or a blue one, or a translucent one. They got it under control which color capsule are the safe ones.


----------



## FJ1

deano88 said:


> i can uderstand your reasons for closing the thread but i seriously hope you don't because i'm hoping to get more helpfull info on these clear capsules nobody has tested them yet.



I suspect he's going to close it, clean it, the replenish it. At least the the thread will be clean for a nanosecond or two.


----------



## the dark destroyer

Well if its deleted or cleaned there still should be some reference to stay away from the shite that has just robbed me and others of their cash. At least to prevent others from making the same mistake.


----------



## dinotron_iv

CatfishRivers said:


> so you are willing to risk you life after a few days experience. i was probably a bit hasty. what was this crash course? seems to have helped. maybe i should sign up.



no, i read this thread and the positive reviews from *experienced* moderators, especially shambles swayed me. I cant explain why i thought it was worth the risk without going into vendor talk. I waited until a few reviews came in and tried a small amount. 

The crash course has been this whole process Ive gone through, which has been very alien compared to what Ive usually gone through in order to source something. Im sorry if I seem naive compared to RC "headz" but i feel im learning quickly. Im learning that RC's are fucked and i'm not going to resort to them ever again, basically! 

But Id still like to know what the fuck ive got sitting in my drawer if possible, just for closure on the whole thing 8)


----------



## deano88

its got even messier since the anouncement of it possibally getting closed this post don't help so i'm just being a hypocrite i dunno


----------



## CatfishRivers

dinotron_iv said:


> no, i read this thread and the positive reviews from *experienced* moderators, especially shambles swayed me. I cant explain why i thought it was worth the risk without going into vendor talk. I waited until a few reviews came in and tried a small amount.



Because you're not thinking for yourself. Did you ever read the story of the Pied Piper?



> The crash course has been this whole process Ive gone through, which has been very alien compared to what Ive usually gone through in order to source something. Im sorry if I seem naive compared to RC "headz" but i feel im learning quickly. Im learning that RC's are fucked and i'm not going to resort to them ever again, basically!



Probably for the best young grasshopper. Live to hop another day.



> But Id still like to know what the fuck ive got sitting in my drawer if possible, just for closure on the whole thing 8)



or maybe not


----------



## Delsyd

deano88 said:


> i can uderstand your reasons for closing the thread but i seriously hope you don't because i'm hoping to get more helpfull info on these clear capsules nobody has tested them yet.



i wont close it completely. just temporarily to prune it of shit posts. (and because im tired of it)

surely there are forums where one can discuss mystery compounds but we dont allow that here. im sorry.
id advise in the future to know what you're buying. thats the safest thing you could do.

i remember a while ago there was a catch phrase.
"know your product, know your source"

i hope that catches on again.


----------



## Delsyd

deano88 said:


> its got even messier since the anouncement of it possibally getting closed this post don't help so i'm just being a hypocrite i dunno



lol, true.
but its getting cleaned anyway.


----------

